# Sursaut sur Ecran IMAC 27



## Filow (31 Octobre 2009)

Voila parfois le haut de mon ecran fait un tout petit flash enfin l'image saute un dixième de seconde ce n'est pas trés genant mais je voulais etre sur qu'il n'y ai pas de problemes si quelq'un a une idée de la cause ?


----------



## quetzal (31 Octobre 2009)

Filow a dit:


> Voila parfois le haut de mon ecran fait un tout petit flash enfin l'image saute un dixième de seconde ce n'est pas trés genant mais je voulais etre sur qu'il n'y ai pas de problemes si quelq'un a une idée de la cause ?



Des petits problèmes de performance ont été répertoriés sur les iMac 27". Voir par exemple cette vidéo sur MacRumors.

Apparemment, on n'en connaît pas encore la cause exacte.


----------



## Filow (31 Octobre 2009)

je n'ai pas eu ce probleme la on dirait que les neons de mon ecran clignote pdt une seconde par moment mais c'est vraiment aleatoire et trés bref ....


----------



## Filow (1 Novembre 2009)

en tout cas le mien ne scintille pas ....


----------



## Mangeur d'pommes (1 Novembre 2009)

Il n'y a pas de néon dans le nouveau iMac 27" vu que le rétro-éclairage se fait par LED. Après je ne saurais dire si les LED sont placés uniformément et à intervalle régulier sur toute la surface arrière de l'écran ou si, comme beaucoup de constructeur, ces fameuses led ne sont présentes que sur les bords de l'écran. Voyez l'écran globalcement comme une matrice. Plusieurs configurations existent, soit '1' un plage de LED et '0' un espace vide, on peut avoir par exemple :

1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1
1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1
1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1
1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1
1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 

ou

1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1
1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1
1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1
1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1
1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 

l'idéal étant : 

1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1
1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1
1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1
1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1
1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 

mais bien plus chère à produire !


----------



## gmaxflite (2 Novembre 2009)

meme probleme pour moi, ca "saute", sur une bande horizontale de 5cm d'epaisseur, souvent en haut , parfois en bas de l'ecran, assez souvent : au moins 1 fois toutes les 5 minutes.
De plus, quelquefois, c'est ecran noir pour 2 sec, et ca revient a la normale.
Je me laisse encore 1 mois de reflexion, et puis je renvoie le tout chez mon revendeur apple.


----------



## kevart (3 Novembre 2009)

gmaxflite a dit:


> meme probleme pour moi, ca "saute", sur une bande horizontale de 5cm d'epaisseur, souvent en haut , parfois en bas de l'ecran, assez souvent : au moins 1 fois toutes les 5 minutes.
> De plus, quelquefois, c'est ecran noir pour 2 sec, et ca revient a la normale.
> Je me laisse encore 1 mois de reflexion, et puis je renvoie le tout chez mon revendeur apple.



Je pense que tu devrais le renvoyer direct.


----------



## oustaou (3 Novembre 2009)

J'ai le même problème.
hier soir tout va bien ce matin, l'écran saute et scintille sur des bandes de 5cm en haut et en bas... 

puis cela se calme pendant quelques minutes et reprend, écran noir 1 seconde....


----------



## dani31 (3 Novembre 2009)

Même si je sais que c'est chiant oustaou, tu devrais contacter Apple et te faire échanger ton ordinateur, à ce prix là c'est inadmissible, il vaut mieux que tu le fasses échanger maintenant, car je suppose que tu l'as depuis moins d'une semaine, plutôt que réparer plus tard...


----------



## oustaou (3 Novembre 2009)

Je ne l'ai que depuis hier soir...
Avant de partir au boulot, il m'a semblé que le scintillement avait stoppé comment si il y avait un temps de chauffe...
Je verrai ce soir ce qu'il en ait.


----------



## maquelle (4 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Même problème chez moi sur mon 27" fraichement installé.
Je vais aller jeter un oeil aussi sur les forums Apple pour trouver des cas similaires et voir s'il existe une solution.


----------



## gmaxflite (4 Novembre 2009)

bon c'est décidé, retour chez apple.
J'ai debranché la prise (reset smc), effacer la pram, fait un test hardware, tout effacer, et réinstaller, et même avec rien de brancher sur l'ordi, ca recommence après un jour.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8ugYKmSCFA


----------



## oustaou (5 Novembre 2009)

cela a recommencé pendant quelques minutes hier, c'est génant mais ça disparait au bout de 5 minutes.
(5 minutes sur 8heures)


gmaxflite, tiens nous informer de ta démarche.

Si c'est un échange standard, je vais devoir refaire une installation complète...:mouais:


----------



## scaryfan (5 Novembre 2009)

Quand je lis les différents topics sur les problèmes de ce 27", j'ai quand même l'impression que les premiers utilisateurs (sans doute un infime pourcentage) de ce petit joujou sont des bêta testeurs...
Moi, quand j'achète un truc relativement cher et qu'il y a un problème, c'est illico retour au vendeur... au moins, tous ces retours SAV permettent au constructeur de corriger certaines choses...

Dans le cas de ce 27", il faut espérer que les problèmes peuvent être réglés via le soft...

Perso, j'hésite beaucoup avant de me décider pour passer sous Mac...

Disons aussi que je ne suis pas pressé...


----------



## gmaxflite (5 Novembre 2009)

Apparemment , une mise a jour 10.6.2 pourrais régler ces problèmes: 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2212682&start=45&tstart=0 
ca devrait sortir courant novembre, alors je vais attendre encore un peu, mais je doute quand même un peu.


----------



## MeeD (5 Novembre 2009)

Bon ben j'ai exactement le même problème, j'ai regardé ta vidéo gmaxflite j'ai la même chose. Ça vient tout d'un coup et ça s'arrête plus. Des fois ça le fait pas pendant deux jours et parfois ça vient après une heure d'utilisation. Le fait de redémarrer règle le problème jusqu'à la prochaine fois. 

J'ai également réinitialisé la pram, fait un test hardware qui ne trouve rien. Je n'ai pas eu de soucis depuis mais je me fait pas d'illusion.

Je vais attendre la 10.6.2 alors, j'espère que ça va régler le problème et que c'est pas hardware.



C'est dommage parce que je n'ai absolument aucun soucis repérés sur iMac 27"...



Est-ce que toi aussi tu as configuré ton Mac depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine ? Tu utilises les paramètres d'écran d'origine ou tu l'as réétalonné toi même ?


----------



## gmaxflite (5 Novembre 2009)

Non je n'est pas utilisé timemachine, la 1ere fois j'ai utilisé l'outil migration.
La 2eme rien, j'ai tout laissé d'origine et j'ai configuré mail et internet.
L'ecran fonctionne avec les reglages d'usine.


----------



## oustaou (7 Novembre 2009)

Bon on attend la mise à jour...:hein:
De mon côté j'ai étalonné l'écran mais ça ne change rien.
Toujours ces sauts une fois de temps en temps pendant 20 minutes.


----------



## pistache18 (7 Novembre 2009)

Toujours est t il que tous ces soucis sans la moindre explications officielles de la par d'Apple est inadmissible !!!

Que dit Apple à tous les clients qui testent gentiment leur machine ? L'échange, c'est bien, mais rien ne nous permet de croire que le nouvel appareil soit dans un meilleur état ! 

Je viens de vendre mon imac 24, j'aurais su j'aurais attendu quelques mois, parce que là, c'est franchement pas sérieux !!! Quelle honte !


----------



## oustaou (8 Novembre 2009)

ce qui m'inquiète ce matin, c'est que j'ai l'impression que le problème s'aggrave.
Les sauts d'écran s'accélère... C'est vraiment désagréable


----------



## bullrottt (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me posais juste la question savoir si quelqu un a testé sous windows (bootcamp)
savoir si ça le fait aussi...

Si le problème persiste sous windows, cela voudrais dire que le prob hardware ???
amicalement


----------



## shahtooh (8 Novembre 2009)

bullrottt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me posais juste la question savoir si quelqu un a testé sous windows (bootcamp)
> savoir si ça le fait aussi...
> ...



Question très pertinente.

Quand j'ai lancé l'Apple Hardware Test, mon écran a fonctionné normalement. Bon, le fait est qu'il est stable depuis 48h maintenant (si ce n'est une sortie de suspension d'activité de l'écran qui ne se fait pas, du coup je dois mettre l'ordinateur en veille et le relancer...) et que je n'ai pas le loisir de le laisser tourner sous autre chose qu'OS X (j'ai du boulot!  ).

Je prie le ciel pour que ce soit un problème software, mais, paraît-il, si les captures d'écran sont normales alors qu'on observe le phénomène, alors c'est hardware...


----------



## scaryfan (8 Novembre 2009)

Est-ce que ceux qui ont ce problème d'affichage peuvent donner le n° de série de leur iMac ?
Histoire de comparer pour voir si les numéros commencent pareil...
Je pense que les n° de série sont codifiés et on doit pouvoir identifier si ces iMac viennent du même lieu de production... et donc, série foireuse !!!

Quand j'ai acheté ma PS3 il y a 2 ans, certaines d'entre elles avec un numéro spécifique faisaient partie d'un mauvais lot... !

À creuser !!!

Qu'en pensez-vous ???

Parce que là, tous les problèmes qu'on lit à droite à gauche sur les nouveaux produits Apple (iMac ou MBP) me font grave réfléchir à switcher !!!
Et j'ai pas envie de passer mon temps au SAV de la FNAC... surtout en ce moment où tout le monde se rue dans ce type de magasin pour préparer les cadeaux de Noël !!!


----------



## shahtooh (8 Novembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Est-ce que ceux qui ont ce problème d'affichage peuvent donner le n° de série de leur iMac ?
> Histoire de comparer pour voir si les numéros commencent pareil...
> Je pense que les n° de série sont codifiés et on doit pouvoir identifier si ces iMac viennent du même lieu de production... et donc, série foireuse !!!



Pour comprendre votre numéro de série : http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html

Mon iMac : semaine 42 (octobre), usine de Shanghai

J'ai lu sur MacRumors que le problème se posait aussi sur des machines de la semaine 40...


----------



## scaryfan (8 Novembre 2009)

Apple va certainement faire le même travail : recenser toutes les machines ayant un problème et isoler géographiquement le problème...

Ça se trouve, il y a en un sur la chaîne de Shangaï qui louche... 

Si c'est le cas ---> GPEC !!!


----------



## MeeD (8 Novembre 2009)

Moi semaine 43 à Shanghai.

Je n'ai plus le soucis depuis trois jours maintenant, après avoir fait un reset de la pram. Mais je ne me fait pas d'illusions...


----------



## shahtooh (8 Novembre 2009)

MeeD a dit:


> Moi semaine 43 à Shanghai.
> 
> Je n'ai plus le soucis depuis trois jours maintenant, après avoir fait un reset de la pram. Mais je ne me fait pas d'illusions...



J'ai vu sur MacRumors que certains étaient en semaine 40 et que leur machine de remplacement sans problème étaient de la semaine 42...

Donc, à priori, ce n'est pas ça...

J'espère que la màj 6.2 ne va plus tarder, qu'on soit fixés avant de rapporter la machine au SAV pour une semaine.


----------



## benjinthesky (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, donc, moi aussi mm problème très aléatoire..... réceptionné le 02/11/09 commandé le 20/10/09 semaine 43 provenance shangai!!!!


----------



## gmaxflite (9 Novembre 2009)

mac os x 10.6.2 dispo, ca tombe bien ca saute souvent ce soir, on va bien voir.


----------



## bullrottt (9 Novembre 2009)

Résultat ??


----------



## gmaxflite (10 Novembre 2009)

eh bien on dirait que ca fonctionne au poil.
Aucun signe de sursaut ou blackout depuis 1h d'utilisation intensive.
Je continue a tester demain.


----------



## scaryfan (10 Novembre 2009)

C'est une bonne nouvelle !
Faut espérer que cette mise à jour ne revèle pas d'autres problèmes ?
(voir le topic sur la 10.6.2 dans la section OS X)


----------



## dani31 (10 Novembre 2009)

gmaxflite, as-tu essayé en lançant l'écran de veille arabesque ? apparemment il ferait apparaitre les sauts d'image.

Sur le forum d'Apple, des gars pensent que le problème viendrait du pilote de la carte ATI, il faudrait le remplacer par celui-ci :

http://homepage.mac.com/mahers/ATI_NEW.zip

La dernière version du pilote est la 1.6.6.25, il serait inclus dans la mise à jour 10.6.2, mais il
vaut mieux vérifier que vous ayez bien cette version après la maj de SL.

Merci de nous tenir au courant.


----------



## shahtooh (10 Novembre 2009)

gmaxflite a dit:


> eh bien on dirait que ca fonctionne au poil.
> Aucun signe de sursaut ou blackout depuis 1h d'utilisation intensive.
> Je continue a tester demain.



Si cela pouvait être vrai!

Je me méfie, cela dit, car les problèmes avaient disparus jusqu'hier soir...

Peut-être peut-on vérifier en sollicitant le GPU un maximum ?

:sleep:


----------



## benjinthesky (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je viens de faire la maj, il n'a pas réuçi à redémarrer (bloqué sur une page blanche au redémarrage) j'ai du l'etiendre avec le bouton power et débranché le cable de secteur, et redémarrer......super la maj!!!!!

Bon pour les surstauts je vous tiens au jus dans les heures ou jours à venir pour etre bien sur qu'ils aient disparu. Ca serait bien, si non le retour est déjà prévu......


----------



## oustaou (10 Novembre 2009)

Pas de problème depuis 48h, pas fait la mise à jour non plus d'ailleurs.


----------



## shahtooh (10 Novembre 2009)

oustaou a dit:


> Pas de problème depuis 48h, pas fait la mise à jour non plus d'ailleurs.



Si tu avais des problèmes et que tu n'as rien changé, il est plus que probable qu'ils ressurgissent à un moment ou un autre.

De mon côté, je cherche un moyen de malmener mon GPU... Des idées?


----------



## gmaxflite (10 Novembre 2009)

je n'utilise quasi jamais les économiseurs d'écrans, mais plutôt suspendre, donc pour mon cas les bugs venaient aussi sans ca.
effectivement les pilotes ati sont aussi mis a jour avec 10.6.2 .
j'avais plutôt l'impression que les bugs venaient après un certain temps de travail sur la machine.
depuis ma mise a jour toujours ras.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------

et bas nonnnnnnn..
j'étais en train de raconter mon histoire sur le forum apple support, et vlan un blackout, précédé de pas mal de sursaut.
Donc on repart a zéro ou presque, débrancher la machine, reset pram, test hardware.


----------



## shahtooh (10 Novembre 2009)

gmaxflite a dit:


> je n'utilise quasi jamais les économiseurs d'écrans, mais plutôt suspendre, donc pour mon cas les bugs venaient aussi sans ca.
> effectivement les pilotes ati sont aussi mis a jour avec 10.6.2 .
> j'avais plutôt l'impression que les bugs venaient après un certain temps de travail sur la machine.
> depuis ma mise a jour toujours ras.
> ...




Fait ch***... Va falloir rapporter la machine en SAV...


----------



## Ben69 (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous!
je viens de switcher sur mac avec un superbe imac 27" et j'ai le même problème que vous : l'écran se met à sauter, devient noir une seconde et parfois, il réapparait coupé en deux !!! j'ai fait la maj de macosx ce matin et pour l'instant ça n'a pas recommencé... à suivre


----------



## shahtooh (10 Novembre 2009)

dani31 a dit:


> gmaxflite, as-tu essayé en lançant l'écran de veille arabesque ? apparemment il ferait apparaitre les sauts d'image.
> 
> Sur le forum d'Apple, des gars pensent que le problème viendrait du pilote de la carte ATI, il faudrait le remplacer par celui-ci :
> 
> ...



Question : comment vérifie-t-on la version de ce pilote?

Merci!

MÀJ : Racine du disque > Système > Bibliothèque > Extensions (faire pomme+i pour voir la version de l'extension en entier)

MÀJ II : Je procède d'abord à la mise-à-jour du système en X.6.2, puis je vérifierai les extensions et procéderai à leur échange si celles incluses dans X.6.2 sont plus anciennes.


----------



## gmaxflite (10 Novembre 2009)

non arabesque ne fait pas apparaitre les sursauts, et ca ne l'a jamais fait, sauf quand j'ai supprimer les 3 drivers ati de la série 4ooo, comme le préconisait un internaute pour prouver via arabesque que c'est bien un problème de software.
oui j'avais vérifier avant et après la mise a jour, les drivers sont bien versions 1.6.6.25 chez moi, datés du 10 septembre bizarrement alors que ton lien donne une version datée de novembre.


----------



## dani31 (10 Novembre 2009)

Entre ces sauts d'image et les ralentissements dûs aux vidéos flash il y a de quoi avoir les nerfs, surtout que je n'ai même pas encore reçu mon iMac 21,5" avec 1To et une carte 4670, j'espère ne pas avoir tous ces soucis, c'est quand même dingue au prix de ces ordinateurs !!

Que vas-tu faire alors gmaxflite ?

J'ai lu sur le forum Apple qu'un ENORME paquet de mecs qui ont eu ces iMac ont eu ce problème de sauts d'image ! même après échange auprès d'Apple, ça m'a l'air d'être bien généralisé !

Comment savoir si c'est reellement un problème software ?
En installant windows via bootcamp peut être ? Et voir si il y a le même soucis dessus ?

Tous les nouveaux iMac sont fabriqués uniquement dans l'usine de Shangai ou il y a des gars à qui leur nouvel iMac est fabriqué ailleurs ?


----------



## scaryfan (10 Novembre 2009)

Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi... c'est flippant !!!
Une loterie, quoi !


----------



## gmaxflite (10 Novembre 2009)

toujours sur le forum apple, il y un utilisateur qui a essayé sous boot camp, et cela n'a pas buggé, mais une personne ce n'est pas significatif.


----------



## shahtooh (10 Novembre 2009)

Bon, j'ai effectué la mise-à-jour vers 10.6.2.

Les extensions ATI sont bel et bien remplacées par de plus récentes, qui datent de début septembre.

Celles de l'archive ZIP datent du trois novembre, aussi je me demande d'où elles sortent (elles ont le même numéro que celles de début septembre - 7429)...

Je vais tenter de provoquer le problème à nouveau en sollicitant la carte graphique davantage que d'ordinaire (si vous avez des protocoles types, je suis preneur!).

Si le problème survient à nouveau, je remplacerai les extensions 10.6.2 par celles de l'archive ZIP.

Entre temps, j'espère qu'Apple aura le bon sens de communiquer sur ce problème...

MÀJ : pour remplacer les extensions de la màj par celle de l'archive ZIP, je compte utiliser ce logiciel http://www.cheetha.net/Kext_Helper/Software.html car il semble que l'opération ne soit pas anodine.


----------



## gmaxflite (10 Novembre 2009)

oui moi aussi un protocole pour faire bugger la machine ca m'intéresse, j'ai pas encore trouvé, a part une certaine durée d'utilisation continue.


----------



## nova (11 Novembre 2009)

Moi qui avais attendu des mois et des mois pour changer ma machine, autant dire que je flippais avant d'acquérir enfin mon nouvel imac a la lecture de tout ce que l'on disait dessus.

En une semaine d'utilisation, je n'ai eu aucun problème... jusqu'à hier, où ces sursauts ont commencés. Je suis totalement fou de rage contre Apple qui ose sortir sur le marché des machines à 1500 en mauvais état de marche ; contre les vendeurs qui m'ont certifié n'avoir eu aucun retour d'imac 27', ni avoir entendu quoi que ce soit de négatif à leur sujet ; et contre moi d'avoir été aussi con pour les croire et l'acheter malgré tout parce que j'étais impatient.

Et maintenant, qu'est-ce que je fais? Je n'ai aucune envie qu'ils ne me l'envoient en SAV pour qu'il me revienne avec de la poussière sous la dalle de verre en bonus. J'en veux un neuf et qui fonctionne!
Sans compter que je fais quoi moi pendant que mon ordinateur est chez eux? Je travaille comment? Par fax? Minitel?
J'aimerais qu'ils me le remplacent par un autren mais est-ce vraiment intéressant de ramener son mac à l'heure actuelle, pour qu'on me le remplace par un autre mac de la même série de production désastreuse?


----------



## shahtooh (11 Novembre 2009)

nova a dit:


> Moi qui avais attendu des mois et des mois pour changer ma machine, autant dire que je flippais avant d'acquérir enfin mon nouvel imac a la lecture de tout ce que l'on disait dessus.
> 
> En une semaine d'utilisation, je n'ai eu aucun problème... jusqu'à hier, où ces sursauts ont commencés. Je suis totalement fou de rage contre Apple qui ose sortir sur le marché des machines à 1500 en mauvais état de marche ; contre les vendeurs qui m'ont certifié n'avoir eu aucun retour d'imac 27', ni avoir entendu quoi que ce soit de négatif à leur sujet ; et contre moi d'avoir été aussi con pour les croire et l'acheter malgré tout parce que j'étais impatient.
> 
> ...



Je comprends ta "rage", car je n'ai aucune envie de devoir envoyer ma machine en SAV... Moi aussi je dois bosser!

C'est pourquoi je suis désespéré à l'idée qu'on n'a toujours pas pu établir si c'était un problème logiciel ou matériel.

Dans le premier cas, il y a de bonnes chances que tout cela soit résolu relativement rapidement si Apple voulait bien communiquer. Dans le second, nous n'aurions plus le choix : il faudrait en passer par le SAV.

C'est la vie, et peu importe le prix de la machine, le zéro défaut n'existe pas. C'est pourquoi les garanties existent.

Mes questions sont donc les suivantes :
- as-tu fait la màj vers 10.6.2?
- as-tu remplacé le extensions ATI (cf. supra)?
- réussis-tu à reproduire le problème et, si oui, selon quel protocole ?

Sursum corda!


----------



## nova (11 Novembre 2009)

Merci Shahtooh pour ta réponse.

À mon tour je réponds à tes questions:

-J'ai fait la màj vers 10.6.2, et ces problèmes sont restés.
-non, je n'ai pas remplacé les extentions - et ne compte pas m'y risquer, je ne bidouille pas assez, et je n'aimerais pas devoir rentrer en SAV un mac bidouillé, ça compliquerais certainement la procédure.
- et je n'ai pas réussi à reproduire le problème, mais je constate que cela survient notamment lorsque l'ordinateur joue des videos. Des videos flash sur le net et parfois aussi dans VLC.

Mais si ces problèmes ne me sont apparus qu'après une semaine, combien de temps (ou combien de reboot) faudra-t-il avant qu'ils ne réapparaissent?


----------



## shahtooh (11 Novembre 2009)

nova a dit:


> Merci Shahtooh pour ta réponse.
> 
> À mon tour je réponds à tes questions:
> 
> ...



Question à laquelle il est difficile de répondre à mon avis. J'essaie en vain de reproduire les problèmes depuis 48h... Je n'ai fait que la màj, je n'ai pas remplacé les extensions.

Apparemment, il n'est pas bien risqué de les remplacer (il suffit d'utiliser le logiciel dont je parle plus haut), donc si le problème revient chez moi, je n'hésiterai pas à le faire.

Je vais peu sur youtube pour des vidéos flash. Vous avez des liens avec des vidéos "lourdes"?

J'ai jusqu'à présent tenté de charger le GPU avec :
- une vidéo WMV plein écran (mais en fenêtre) sur VLC en boucle
- un MOV taille maximale en boucle sur QuickTime X
- un DVD en lecture plein écran (mode kiosque)
Cela n'a rien donné.

J'ai réinstallé SimCity 4 pour le lancer en même temps que les deux vidéos... Nada. Bon, vous me direz que SC4, ça ne doit pas être bien lourd... 

Des idées, quelqu'un ? Un encodage d'un format vidéo vers un autre, cela fait-il travailler le GPU ?


----------



## benjinthesky (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, pour te répondre j'ai fait de l'acquisition vidéo, montage, encodage ca ne reproduit pas forcement le problème.

Mais je peux vous confirmer que la maj 10.6.2 ne change rien au problème pour moi, donc je penses que c'est hardware. Je viens de demander l'échange de mon Imac acheté sur l'Apple Store online. Super Apple pour mon entrée dans ton monde, ( oui c mon 1er Mac).


----------



## shahtooh (11 Novembre 2009)

benjinthesky a dit:


> Bonjour, pour te répondre j'ai fait de l'acquisition vidéo, montage, encodage ca ne reproduit pas forcement le problème.
> 
> Mais je peux vous confirmer que la maj 10.6.2 ne change rien au problème pour moi, donc je penses que c'est hardware. Je viens de demander l'échange de mon Imac acheté sur l'Apple Store online. Super Apple pour mon entrée dans ton monde, ( oui c mon 1er Mac).



Dis-toi que cela arrive aux meilleurs.

C'est râlant (je suis le premier à pester), mais c'est ainsi.

Cela dit, pour être franc, c'est le premier Mac que j'ai et qui me cause autant de problèmes. J'ai juste fait remplacer mon iPod 40Go peu après l'avoir acheté, mais cela se limite à ces deux expériences jusqu'à présent.

N'empêche que je n'ai vraiment pas de bol:
- premier iMac 27" livré avec la vitre éclatée
- remplaçant avec les problème que l'on sait...

J'ai dû contrarier les dieux Apple sans le savoir!


----------



## oustaou (11 Novembre 2009)

Je reviens pour vous dire que je n'ai plus de problème depuis la dernière maj 10.6.
Le problème est-il réglé complètement, je l'espère...

En tout cas, je suis un utilisateur heureux de mon imac27".


----------



## shahtooh (11 Novembre 2009)

oustaou a dit:


> Je reviens pour vous dire que je n'ai plus de problème depuis la dernière maj 10.6.
> Le problème est-il réglé complètement, je l'espère...
> 
> En tout cas, je suis un utilisateur heureux de mon imac27".



Je confirme que la MÀJ n'a rien changé à mon problème - je viens d'avoir les lignes horizontales...

Je vais donc faire un backup et remplacer les extensions...

Grrrr...

MÀJ : remplacement des extensions de la 6.2 avec ceux de l'archive ZIP... Je croise les doigts, mais n'y crois pas du tout.


----------



## nova (11 Novembre 2009)

Quand à moi, je viens d'avoir le SAV d'apple au téléphone qui m'a fait faire une petite manip (déjà expliquée sur le forum d'Apple) : 

-eteindre la machine
-debrancher tous les clables (usb, alimentation...)
-attendre 20 secondes
-rallumer la machine
-eteindre à nouveau la machine
-rallumer la machine en maintenant appuyées les touches alt + com + p + r , en prenant bien soin de les maintenir de façon à entendre le son de lancement de max OS 3 fois de suite.

Et... c'est tout. Si le problème revient, il me conseille d'aller voir le revendeur chez qui j'ai acheté le mac. 
Lorsque j'évoquai un échange endéans les 14 jours suivant l'achat, il m'a redirigé vers mon revendeur : ce principe ne s'applique selon lui qu'aux machines achetées sur l'Apple Store en ligne. C'est un peu fort je trouve!

L'ennui est que ce problème ne m'est parvenu qu'après une semaine d'usage. Combien de temps faudra-t-il avant que cela ne revienne? Je ne vais pas attendre 1, 2 ou 3 semaines que ces problèmes reviennent et ainsi perdre cette garantie de 14 jours, en plus laissée au bon vouloir de mon revendeur mac! 

La qualité des produits Apple n'en finit plus de baisser, c'est déplorable.


----------



## shahtooh (11 Novembre 2009)

nova a dit:


> Quand à moi, je viens d'avoir le SAV d'apple au téléphone qui m'a fait faire une petite manip (déjà expliquée sur le forum d'Apple) :
> 
> -eteindre la machine
> -debrancher tous les clables (usb, alimentation...)
> ...



Il t'a fait faire un reset SMC et un reset de la PRAM. Cela n'a aucun effet.

Le retour dans les 14 jours n'est effectivement valable que pour les achats en ligne, sur l'Apple Store.

Quant à la qualité des Mac, il ne faut pas exagérer... Il y a toujours eu des problèmes sur tous les modèles, ou presque. C'est normal et c'est pareil pour Apple comme pour n'importe quelle autre industrie. 

À ta place, je ferais un dossier en béton (vidéo + photos + forum Apple) et le présenterais au revendeur.


----------



## dani31 (11 Novembre 2009)

Ce problème de sursauts d'image arrive aussi sur les 21,5" à base d'ATI Radeon 4670 ?

Peut être des témoignages d'utilisateurs de cet iMac ?

Merci car je reçois le miens bientôt et je flippe...


----------



## shahtooh (11 Novembre 2009)

dani31 a dit:


> Ce problème de sursauts d'image arrive aussi sur les 21,5" à base d'ATI Radeon 4670 ?
> 
> Peut être des témoignages d'utilisateurs de cet iMac ?
> 
> Merci car je reçois le miens bientôt et je flippe...



apparemment pas. Juste des problèmes de "bruit", apparemment :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2209558&tstart=1

MÀJ : bon, j'ai rien dit...  http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=808339&page=6


----------



## Karamazow (11 Novembre 2009)

Quand je vois ces images (provenant des forums de macrumors), je me dis qu'il fait bon avoir un écran et une tour séparée...

On dirait bien qu'Apple a raté le lancement de sa nouvelle gamme iMac.

Il ne reste plus qu'à prendre votre mal en patience !


----------



## dani31 (11 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse shahtooh.

Si c'est un problème hardware, Apple va vraiment raquer ! car ils en ont vendus un sacré paquet dans le monde !!!

Un possesseur d'un 21,5" avec carte 4670 peut-il confirmer ou pas ce problème d'image ?


----------



## pistache18 (11 Novembre 2009)

nova a dit:


> Quand à moi, je viens d'avoir le SAV d'apple au téléphone qui m'a fait faire une petite manip (déjà expliquée sur le forum d'Apple) :
> 
> -eteindre la machine
> -debrancher tous les clables (usb, alimentation...)
> ...



Salut Nova !

Chez quel distributeur as tu acheté ton Imac ?

Par exemple chez Darty, c'est tout à fait possible d'obtenir l'échange, même 6 mois après l'achat, à partir du moment ou le constructeur lui même accepte de reprendre la machine et si le problème ne peut être résolu par une "réparation". Donc, c'est bien Apple qui a le dernier mot.

Si le problème revient, et si la personne que tu as eu en ligne au SAV Apple peut confirmer comme quoi ce *problème nécessite absolument l'échange pur et simple de la machine*, vas chez ton distributeur et dis lui que tu as eu le SAV apple et qu'ils t'ont dit de proceder à un échange en passant par le distributeur. Insister pour que cela soit précisé lors de la saisie de ton dossier SAV Darty. (En jargon Darty, demande un "accord d'échange")

Ceci étant, ailleurs, je ne sais par comment cela se passe.

En espérant t'avoir aidé.


----------



## gmaxflite (12 Novembre 2009)

bon après diverses tentatives, la mise a jour 10.6.2 ne marche pas pour moi, les mêmes blackout et sursauts sont toujours présents.
J'essaie donc les 2 drivers de mahers, dont parle shatooh.
Sinon j'attends encore en espérant une annonce officielle d'Apple.
De toute façon,  les mac sont garantis un an.
Le problème est tellement récurent maintenant j'ai du mal a penser que c'est un problème hardware, ca voudrait dire que les contrôles qualités a Shanghai sont zéros. on m'aurait menti?


----------



## shahtooh (13 Novembre 2009)

gmaxflite a dit:


> bon après diverses tentatives, la mise a jour 10.6.2 ne marche pas pour moi, les mêmes blackout et sursauts sont toujours présents.
> J'essaie donc les 2 drivers de mahers, dont parle shatooh.
> Sinon j'attends encore en espérant une annonce officielle d'Apple.
> De toute façon,  les mac sont garantis un an.
> Le problème est tellement récurent maintenant j'ai du mal a penser que c'est un problème hardware, ca voudrait dire que les contrôles qualités a Shanghai sont zéros. on m'aurait menti?



Peine perdue, pour les deux drivers de mahers. J'ai eu droit au grand show hier soir (pour le coup, j'ai même filmé la chose...).

J'attends une période propice pour déposer mon iMac chez un revendeur (et lui demander un échange pur et simple...).

A moins qu'Apple ne communique entretemps...


----------



## shahtooh (13 Novembre 2009)

Bon, j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains et j'ai rappelé AppleCare.

Je leur ai exposé les différentes opérations et leur inanité. J'ai demandé si un échange standard était possible malgré le fait que le délai de 14 jours était passé.

Ils ont accepté, étant donné mon "lourd" passif (c'est déjà mon deuxième 27").

À mon avis, le fait que je l'aie acheté sur l'AppleStore en ligne a facilité la chose; je ne suis pas sûr que cela se soit bien déroulé avec un revendeur.

L'avantage d'un échange standard étant que je peux continuer à bosser jusqu'à l'arrivée du remplaçant.

Je croise les doigts pour cette fois-ci!

Bon weekend!


----------



## bullrottt (13 Novembre 2009)

C est vrai que c'est vraiment lourd comme situation... Moi le mien je l ai acheté chez rueducommerce...

Cependant je me pose une question... dans l'hypotèse ou un échange doit être fait par l assistance apple, est-ce que l on peut par exemple leur demander un modèle superieur et payer la difference par CB ??

PS: et sous windows avec bootcamp, ça donne quoi ?

amicalement


----------



## cillab (13 Novembre 2009)

ne réfléchie pas trop le mien ne le fait pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h30 ----------

ne te fais pas de soucis,c'est comme les bagnoles certaines,ont de petits soucis,je te confirme,le mien,

que du bonheur


----------



## Rico0o (14 Novembre 2009)

J'avais jamais vu ces sursauts d'écran en live...Je reviens de la fnac, le modèle d'expo 27" a ce problème.
Un ptit gar jouait sous imovie et là, des lignes se sont mises à apparaître puis à disparaitre un peu partout. C'était très bref.


----------



## nova (14 Novembre 2009)

Des news...

Mon revendeur s'est montré très compréhensif et correct, ma machine a été remplacée illico.

Je viens de tout réinstaller, pas de lignes horizontales pour l'instant.


Par contre, un pixel mort. Je commence à avoir des envies de meurtre.

Je suis gêné de retourner chez mon vendeur pour un pixel mort...


----------



## Rico0o (14 Novembre 2009)

Il est mal situé ce pixel mort ?
C'est la loterie ces imac 
Pixels morts, écran jaune et pas uniforme, image qui saute, écran qui grésille etc...c'est vrai que c'est gonflant 

D'ailleurs je comprends pas pourquoi un applecare ne prend pas en charge ce genre de soucis alors que certaines garanties magasins le font.
J'ai beaucoup de mal pour ma part avec le discours qui dit que des pixels morts sur un grand écran c'est acceptable voir presque normal.
Pour moi c'est une anomalie, et une anomalie sur un produit neuf c'est pas acceptable.


----------



## pistache18 (14 Novembre 2009)

nova a dit:


> Des news...
> 
> Mon revendeur s'est montré très compréhensif et correct, ma machine a été remplacée illico.
> 
> ...



1 pixel mort ? Il t'en reste 3 583 999 vivants ! 

Plus sérieusement, il se voit beaucoup ? Sur une telle résolution, est-ce si gênant ?

Le problème avec les pixels morts, quand on le sait on ne voit qu'eux ! Le mieux est sans doute de ne pas les chercher ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------




Rico0o a dit:


> Il est mal situé ce pixel mort ?
> C'est la loterie ces imac
> Pixels morts, écran jaune et pas uniforme, image qui saute, écran qui grésille etc...c'est vrai que c'est gonflant
> 
> ...



Un pixel mort sur une dalle de résolution 2560 * 1400 mesure 0,25 mm de côté. Un millimétre divisé par 4. 

A 50 cm de l'écran, est ce si gênant ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h14 ----------




nova a dit:


> Des news...
> 
> Mon revendeur s'est montré très compréhensif et correct, ma machine a été remplacée illico.
> 
> ...



Peut on connaitre ton revendeur ? Darty ? Fnac ? Boul ?


----------



## nova (14 Novembre 2009)

Il s'agit d'un magasin d'une chaine belge d'Apple Premium Resellers.


----------



## pistache18 (14 Novembre 2009)

ok, merci. nova


----------



## bullrottt (14 Novembre 2009)

bullrottt a dit:


> C est vrai que c'est vraiment lourd comme situation... Moi le mien je l ai acheté chez rueducommerce...
> 
> Cependant je me pose une question... dans l'hypotèse ou un échange doit être fait par l assistance apple, est-ce que l on peut par exemple leur demander un modèle superieur et payer la difference par CB ??
> 
> ...


  ?????


----------



## scaryfan (15 Novembre 2009)

Question : ce problème de sursaut existe-t-il sur les iMac 21,5" ???


----------



## Rico0o (15 Novembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> 1 pixel mort ? Il t'en reste 3 583 999 vivants !
> 
> Plus sérieusement, il se voit beaucoup ? Sur une telle résolution, est-ce si gênant ?
> 
> ...




Le premier 27" que j'ai eu avait 3 pixels morts. Certes ça n'empêche de s'en servir. On peut les oublier et vivre avec.
A 50 cm, ça se voit sur un fond uni. 
Certains s'en foutront, d'autres pour qui 1500 euros représentent un certaine somme et attendent un produit impeccable seront un peu plus embêtés...


----------



## maquelle (15 Novembre 2009)

Le mien a eu le problème quelque fois dans les premiers jours puis s'est arrêté.
Comme c'est revenu ces derniers jours, j'ai décidé de le faire échangé juste avant mon délai des 14 jours.
Je devrais recevoir la nouvelle machine dans le courant de la semaine prochaine.

Affaire à suivre...


----------



## y0shi (16 Novembre 2009)

coucou tous le monde  

Grand merci je suis passé sur forum mac , j'ai toujours étais sur pc et depuis quelque temps l'idée d'avoir un I mac me plaisait bien , je devais le commander en début de semaine :rose:

Sa ma refroidit pas mal de voir tous les problèmes que vous avez eu , même si je ne connait vraiment rien au mac , ce genre de situation arrive souvent pour les première séries a l'achat de ma Ps3 j'ai étais obliger de faire 2 retour SAV en 1 semaine et il y a de  sa 2 semaine je me suis acheté un nouveau lanceur de paintball , première série aussi, problème de fabrication retour au SAV à 1300 euros le lanceur je vous dit pas les b.....s 

C'est quand même aberrant de vendre du matériel défectueux , surtout à un tel prix  

Moi je tire une grande leçon de tous sa , ne plus acheter directement après la sortie


----------



## shahtooh (16 Novembre 2009)

Rebondissements en pagaille ce lundi 16 novembre!

Ne recevant toujours aucun email de la part d'Apple pour le remplacement de mon iMac, je les ai rappelés ce lundi midi. Un type charmant me confirme le remplacement et me demande de le rappeler une fois le nouvel iMac reçu afin que nous puissions discuter d'un geste commercial.

Je me dis que décidément, ils sont étonnants chez Apple...

Vient ensuite un autre appel, du service AppleCare. Une femme charmante, Angélique, qui manifestement est à au moins un cran de responsabilité au-dessus de la première ligne à laquelle j'ai discuté jusqu'à présent.

Elle m'explique qu'il y a eu beaucoup d'intervenants dans mon dossier, et qu'elle souhaiterait repasser les éléments de mon dossier en revue. Je lui fais l'anamnèse de l'iMac. Elle m'expose alors les vertus de l'AppleCare extension de garantie assez longuement, mais je lui fais remarquer (poliment) que j'ai encore une année pour me décider.

Elle me le concède, puis me demande si elle peut me rappeler dans les dix minutes. Ne pouvant pas recevoir son appel, je lui demande de rappeler vers 17h15. 18h sonnant, je me décide à rappeler Apple et demande à parler à Angélique qui s'excuse vingt fois de ne pas m'avoir rappelé, bien qu'elle ne m'ait pas du tout oublié.

Elle m'explique alors qu'elle n'a pas pu autoriser le remplacement de la machine étant donné que le délai des 14 jours était passé. Je lui explique poliment que mon but premier est de ne pas être dépossédé de mon iMac trop longtemps, puisque je bosse avec et qu'on m'annonce des délais de 8-10 jours pour une réparation. Je lui demande alors si je peux lui envoyer le dossier que j'avais préparé (un petit PDF de 3 pages, avec photos, liens, et explications détaillées des problèmes et de ce qui a été tenté). Elle l'ouvre et s'étonne alors pour compatir ensuite. Elle me propose alors de me faire bénéficier exceptionnellement d'une intervention sur site via AppleCare. J'accepte, un peu dépité, puis lui dis un peu amer que si elle a une solution logicielle, ça me convient encore mieux!

Manifestement, la question ne lui avait pas traversé l'esprit. Elle fait une longue recherche dans leur DB et m'annonce qu'il y a bel et bien une note sur le sujet en interne et qu'apparemment, ce serait une question de firmware "pas encore rendu public"...  Je reçois en retour un email avec un récupérateur de données et parvient même (c'est dire si je suis organisé!) à lui indiquer une date et heure à laquelle le phénomène s'est produit.

J'en suis donc là désormais : elle fait remonter l'information (en anglais, manifestement) et attends un retour de l'équipe d'ingénieurs planchant sur ce genre de problèmes.

Elle me rappellera d'ici deux à trois jours maximum...

***soupirs***


----------



## folatyre (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je rejoins le club très peu de blackout mais des sursauts d'écran toutes les 3 ou 4 minutes, malgré la MàJ 10.6.2 effectuée... Machine reçue le 6 novembre (Apple Store), je vais demander un échange standard.

Factory: *W8* (Shanghai China)
Production week: 43  (October)


----------



## Ben69 (17 Novembre 2009)

du nouveau pour moi :


j'ai appelé apple hier et leur ai expliqué les problèmes de sursauts, d'écran noirs et coupés en deux...
ils m'ont fait faire quelques manip puis m'ont rappelé dans la soirée en me disant qu'ils préfèrent échanger avec un imac neuf alors que les 14j étaient écoulés, ce qui me va très bien!!! l'imac défectueux vient d'etre récupéré aujourd'hui. J'espère juste que le nuvel imac que j'aurais fonctionnera sans acrocs... 

la suite au prochain épisode...


----------



## folatyre (17 Novembre 2009)

Echange standard de la machine demandé à l'Apple Store. 

Le type n'est pas du tout, mais pas du tout au courant de problème d'écran sur des iMac 27'' mais ne me pose absolument aucune question pour l'échange standard

A suivre


----------



## shahtooh (17 Novembre 2009)

Ben69 a dit:


> du nouveau pour moi :
> 
> 
> j'ai appelé apple hier et leur ai expliqué les problèmes de sursauts, d'écran noirs et coupés en deux...
> ...



Grrrr... Je vais rappeler Apple, moi, je le sens...


----------



## Ben69 (17 Novembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Grrrr... Je vais rappeler Apple, moi, je le sens...


 
Ben moi j'espère qu'apple me fera pas le même coup que toi et recevoir un appel me disant que finalement, ils ne peuvent pas me le changer!!! je croise les doigts...
en tout cas je pense que tu devrais les rappeler et leur sonner les cloches


----------



## BillyPaul (17 Novembre 2009)

Je suis également confronté à ce problème de sursaut d'écran sur 27", malgré la MaJ en X.6.2.
Ces sursauts apparaissent même lorsqu'aucune application n'est en marche. 
J'attends une réponse d'Apple pour savoir quelle est la cause du problème. Si c'est logiciel, ça doit pouvoir se résoudre à distance, sinon, retour de la machine. Mais comment savoir quels modèles sont touchés par ce problème? si c'est toute une série qui est contaminée...


----------



## Dailyplanet (17 Novembre 2009)

BillyPaul a dit:


> ...Mais comment savoir quels modèles sont touchés par ce problème? si c'est toute une série qui est contaminée...


 
Peux-tu me dire si le numéro de série commence par W8.....


----------



## BillyPaul (17 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Peux-tu me dire si le numéro de série commence par W8.....



désolé, je n'ai pas l'appareil sous les yeux là....


----------



## shahtooh (18 Novembre 2009)

Rappel d'Apple il y a dix minutes.

Confirmation de ce que le problème est bien matériel : apparemment, c'est l'écran LCD qui déconne. Angélique m'a confirmé qu'il y a eu un grand nombre de retours.

Solution dans mon cas : une boîte va venir enlever ma machine, changera l'écran avec le nouveau qu'ils auront reçu au préalable et me rapportera l'engin réparé.

Bon suivi du dossier et même si ce n'est pas un remplacement standard de la machine, j'ai apprécié qu'on prenne en compte le fait que je n'avais pas le loisir de me séparer de l'iMac dix jours durant.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h41 ----------




BillyPaul a dit:


> Je suis également confronté à ce problème de sursaut d'écran sur 27", malgré la MaJ en X.6.2.
> Ces sursauts apparaissent même lorsqu'aucune application n'est en marche.
> J'attends une réponse d'Apple pour savoir quelle est la cause du problème. Si c'est logiciel, ça doit pouvoir se résoudre à distance, sinon, retour de la machine. Mais comment savoir quels modèles sont touchés par ce problème? si c'est toute une série qui est contaminée...



D'après Angélique du support AppleCare, c'est bien une série d'écrans défectueux...


----------



## BillyPaul (18 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Peux-tu me dire si le numéro de série commence par W8.....




oui, c'est bien W8

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------




shahtooh a dit:


> Rappel d'Apple il y a dix minutes.
> 
> Confirmation de ce que le problème est bien matériel : apparemment, c'est l'écran LCD qui déconne. Angélique m'a confirmé qu'il y a eu un grand nombre de retours.
> 
> ...



bon ben il y aura retour de la machine... à suivre


----------



## bullrottt (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai bien un W8, et pourtant pour l instant je n'ai aucun problème...
Donc à mon avis, faut pas ce baser sur ça...

Amicalement


----------



## kassk8 (19 Novembre 2009)

Filow a dit:


> je n'ai pas eu ce probleme la on dirait que les neons de mon ecran clignote pdt une seconde par moment mais c'est vraiment aleatoire et trés bref ....




Les Néons !! C'est bon ça !! 
Je ne cherche pas à te mettre en boîte mais je trouve ça juste drôle !!

Ça nous donnerait deux versions sur le store une avec led








Et une avec Néon






Bon le problème c'est surtout l'entretien et le besoin d'une façade avec capot pour changer les néons cassés !


----------



## jmmel66@hotmail.com (19 Novembre 2009)

bonjour,

j'ai eu le même problème il y à quatre jours à l'arrivé de mon IMAC 27" quad core.
première des choses que j'ai faite, réinitialisation intégrale de la machine, formatage réinstall et tout.
redémarage et miracle plus de problème.
je ne sais pas si pour vous cela peut régler votre problème, mais pour moi sa à marché.
bon courage à tous.
JML


----------



## scaryfan (19 Novembre 2009)

jmmel66@hotmail.com a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai eu le même problème il y à quatre jours à l'arrivé de mon IMAC 27" quad core.
> première des choses que j'ai faite, réinitialisation intégrale de la machine, formatage réinstall et tout.
> ...


 
Dans ton cas, il semblerait que ce soit l'install d'usine qui soit foireuse ! :sleep:


----------



## shahtooh (19 Novembre 2009)

jmmel66@hotmail.com a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai eu le même problème il y à quatre jours à l'arrivé de mon IMAC 27" quad core.
> première des choses que j'ai faite, réinitialisation intégrale de la machine, formatage réinstall et tout.
> ...



A ta place, je renverrais la machine illico. AppleCare m'a affirmé qu'ils avaient eu une mauvaise série d'écrans et que le problème proviendrait de là.

Autrement dit, il est fort probable que ton problème resurgisse.


----------



## MeeD (19 Novembre 2009)

Ils te l'ont affirmé une nouvelle fois ou tu parles toujours d'Angélique ?

Parce que pour l'instant ils se contredisent puisqu'ils ont dit à un autre membre que ça pourrait être logiciel.
Moi je peux plus faire d'échange standard donc je vais attendre de voir ce qu'il en est réellement mais j'aimerais vraiment que ça ne soit pas hardware...
Ça fait plus d'une semaine que ça n'est pas réapparu chez moi.


----------



## shahtooh (19 Novembre 2009)

MeeD a dit:


> Ils te l'ont affirmé une nouvelle fois ou tu parles toujours d'Angélique ?
> 
> Parce que pour l'instant ils se contredisent puisqu'ils ont dit à un autre membre que ça pourrait être logiciel.
> Moi je peux plus faire d'échange standard donc je vais attendre de voir ce qu'il en est réellement mais j'aimerais vraiment que ça ne soit pas hardware...
> Ça fait plus d'une semaine que ça n'est pas réapparu chez moi.



Angélique m'avait d'abord parlé d'un problème logiciel qui pouvait se résoudre par firmware. Elle m'a ensuite indiqué que c'était l'écran.

La société qui va venir sur site m'a quant à elle affirmé que cela ne pouvait pas être logiciel. Ils vont me changer l'écran et la CG, mais pensent que la carte-mère pourrait être en cause elle aussi.

Pour moi, ils ne se contredisent pas vraiment, puisqu'on a tout fait pour essayer de déterminer si c'était logiciel ou pas :
- nouveau système
- autre compte utilisateur
- SMC
- PRAM
- 10.6.2
- Drivers vidéo ATI
- firmware à jour

Rien n'a changé. Le problème survient même au démarrage ou sous Windows.

Après capture des données de l'ordinateur et consultation de leur équipe d'ingénieurs, on me donne un diagnostic sans appel : hardware.

Je serais à votre place, je demanderais le remplacement ou au moins la résolution du problème d'une façon ou d'une autre...


----------



## MeeD (19 Novembre 2009)

Merci à toi shahtooh 

Là effectivement d'après tout ce que tu dis la seule solution c'est le remplacement ou la réparation...


----------



## Dailyplanet (19 Novembre 2009)

jmmel66@hotmail.com a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème il y à quatre jours à l'arrivé de mon IMAC 27" quad core...


 
Juste pour mon info, peux-tu me dire où il a été fabriqué et quelle semaine.

Tu vois cela en entrant ton numéro de série ici http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html

Merci


----------



## Alo91 (22 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai pour ma part le même problème d'écran:

- bandes horizontales de 3 à 5 cm d'épaisseur qui apparaissent pdt 1 seconde environ 
- Ecran noir 1 seconde

ces dysfonctionnements apparaissent au bout de 2 h voir moins si je sollicite la machine en traitement vidéo

la première fois que cela est apparu ça a été à la première mise en route de la machine, je pensais alors que les HP de mon home cinéma perturbaient l'écran. J'ai alors déplacé l'ensemble puis plus rien jusqu'au lendemain... on a beau éloigner les portables, désactiver le wifi pour lever le doute sur les perturbation extérieures le problème d'écran persiste

cela fait deux semaines que j'ai cette machine je pense que je vais appeler la hot line lundi pour faire un échange

Question: un tel écran ne solliciterait il pas trop la carte vidéo ?
pour ceux qui ont la carte 512 avez vous le même problème ?

QQun peut il m'indiquer comment cela se passe t il pour le retour de la machine ? sauvegarde données perso...


----------



## BillyPaul (22 Novembre 2009)

Alo91 a dit:


> QQun peut il m'indiquer comment cela se passe t il pour le retour de la machine ? sauvegarde données perso...



Un tech de Apple m'a dit que pour tout retour de matériel (échange ou réparation) il est fortement conseillé de se faire une sauvegarde de ses données...


----------



## shahtooh (22 Novembre 2009)

Alo91 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai pour ma part le même problème d'écran:
> 
> ...



Ce problème n'est pas lié à la carte graphique, mais à l'écran : j'ai les phénomènes n'importe quand, quand la CG est ou non sollicitée, au démarrage, à froid, à chaud, etc.

Demande un échange standard si tu es toujours dans les 14 jours, ou envoie ta machine en réparation.

POUR TA SAUVEGARDE de données : fais un backup TimeMachine et si tu en as l'occasion, procède à une copie clonée de ton disque avec Carbon Copy Cloner (logiciel gratuit).

Si tu as MobileMe, veille aussi à lancer une synchronisation avant envoi ou reprise de ta machine.

Enfin, à ta place, si tu renvoies la machine pour un échange, je procéderais tout de même à une initialisation de la machine : insère le CD livré avec (celui qui contient OS X), appuie sur C au démarrage, choisis ta langue, va dans outils > utilitaire disque > SOS > effacer (choisis les options de sécurité en X nombre de passe), puis réinstalle un système vierge.


----------



## Alo91 (22 Novembre 2009)

merci,
je pense que je vais faire mes sauvegardes, et au retour de la machine je referai une installation complète. histoire de repartir propre à 0 
en 15 jours je n'ai pas eu bcp de tps pour remplir le disque...

savez vous si ils sont réactifs ? le mac ayant été acheté sur apple store ile vont me renvoyer chez qui ?

Dans tous les cas, je trouve vraiment ça inadmissible à 1500 la machine, je comptais avoir an équipement fiable à ce compte autant aller acheter un PC à 500  au super marché du coin

l'option apple care à 180  qu'en pensez vous compte tenu de la situation de ces écrans ?


----------



## shahtooh (22 Novembre 2009)

Alo91 a dit:


> merci,
> je pense que je vais faire mes sauvegardes, et au retour de la machine je referai une installation complète. histoire de repartir propre à 0
> en 15 jours je n'ai pas eu bcp de tps pour remplir le disque...
> 
> ...



Des produits défectueux, il y en aura toujours, cela fait partie du jeu. Ici, on va te remplacer ou te réparer la machine en application de la garantie : si l'inverse est scandaleux, la situation dans laquelle tu te retrouves ne l'est pas.

Si as dépassé le délai des 14 jours, je te conseille de téléphoner à Apple, service technique, et de leur expliquer la situation. Beaucoup ont eu un échange de la machine pur et simple, car c'est un problème hardware (on m'a parlé d'une série d'écrans défectueuse).

Si tu sais te plaindre comme il le faut, peut-être procéderont-ils à l'échange de la machine (dans ce cas, ils envoient la neuve immédiatement et TNT ou un autre transporteur prendra rendez-vous avec toi pour reprendre la défectueuse) ou te proposeront-ils de bénéficier du service AppleCare (sans y souscrire).

J'ai eu droit à pas mal de cafouillage : on m'a renvoyé au support technique quand j'ai appelé dans les 14 jours, puis on m'a proposé un échange standard, qui a été accepté mais qui n'a jamais été mis en place. On m'a même proposé un geste commercial de 50... Puis un N+1 m'a appelé pour y voir plus clair et m'a finalement proposé une intervention sur site (ce qui m'arrange beaucoup, car les données ne bougeront pas et l'intervention prendre 2-3 heures au plus).

Cette intervention aura lieu mercredi. En fonction de ce que cela donne, je prendrai l'option AppleCare (145 environ si tu es étudiant) car je trouve le principe d'une intervention sur site assez géniale : perte de temps réduite au minimum.

Allez, ne sois pas trop déçu, cela arrive et on verra d'autre!


----------



## Dailyplanet (22 Novembre 2009)

Alo91 a dit:


> ...J'ai pour ma part le même problème d'écran:
> - bandes horizontales de 3 à 5 cm d'épaisseur qui apparaissent pdt 1 seconde environ
> - Ecran noir 1 seconde
> 
> ces dysfonctionnements apparaissent au bout de 2 h voir moins si je sollicite la machine en traitement vidéo...


 
Pour moi tout est OK, écran sublime, qualité au top après 2h de visionnement de "Casino Royal"


----------



## willymac (22 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai reçu mon i7 lundi dernier, pas de problèmes, jusqu'à ce que l'écran sursaute également, j'ai fait plusieurs manip dessus, zap de PRAM, VRAMP etc... et pour le moment plus de flash...

est ce que des gens ont eu ce genre de problèmes et ne sont plus réapparus par la suite ?

Sinon j'attend une semaine d'utilisation pour voir si cela revient avant d'appeler apple...

A+


----------



## Alo91 (22 Novembre 2009)

bizarrement mon imac 27 est allumé depuis hier soir et j'ai plus aucun pb d'écran

Ca c'est comme quand tu apporte ta voiture au garagiste pour un bruit, lorsque le mécano monte dans la voiture il ne se passe plus rien...

je le laisse tourner en attendant que l'écran saute afin de filmer la scène  et puis j'appellerai apple demain en espérant qu'ils me livrent une nouvelle machine.

Dans mon cas je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire grand chose sur mon mac, je réinstallerai les logiciels que j'ai acheté (photoshop et virus barrière ) et pour les travaux effectués je pensais copier sur un disque externe le contenu de ma petite maison du moins les répertoires "documents image musique et video" afin de les recoller en lieu et place sur le mac de remplacement
est ce que ça fonctionne ? retrouvera t il ses petits ?

ou faut il faire une sauvegarde complète time machine ?

en tout cas je vais tacher de négocier auprès d'apple un apple care en guise de geste commercial  

Malgré tout, je ne regrette pas d'avoir franchis le pas dans l'univers mac, je m'éclate avec les vidéos des vacances les traitement sont très rapides là ou mon PC demandait plusieurs heures cet imac traite l'import des  vignette  en 30 minutes environ et pendant ce temps on peux l'utiliser à autre chose sans planter le système ! du jamais vu sur PC à la maison...( et pourtant c'est une grosse machine)
je peux gaver photoshop avec des dizaines  fichiers RAW de 20MO, avoir une page internet ouverte, la messagerie et écouter de la musique sur itunes  sans que la machine ne plante !

bref ça change la vie si j'avais su j'aurais franchis le pas il y a bien longtemps...


----------



## shahtooh (22 Novembre 2009)

Alo91 a dit:


> bizarrement mon imac 27 est allumé depuis hier soir et j'ai plus aucun pb d'écran
> 
> Ca c'est comme quand tu apporte ta voiture au garagiste pour un bruit, lorsque le mécano monte dans la voiture il ne se passe plus rien...
> 
> je le laisse tourner en attendant que l'écran saute afin de filmer la scène  et puis j'appellerai apple demain en espérant qu'ils me livrent une nouvelle machine.



Perso, j'ai filmé et fait des photos du phénomène.

J'ai aussi eu des périodes "sans problème", mais, malheureusement!, cela revient toujours.

Procède donc à un échange standard (perso, avec l'AppleStore, c'est facile: je suis toujours livré le lendemain de ma commande/demande - c'est donc très rapide, mais je suis en Belgique, ce qui raccourcit fortement les délais).


----------



## Alo91 (23 Novembre 2009)

Ca y est j'ai eu apple, à les écouter c'est croire que je suis le premier dans ce cas à avoir des pb d'ecran sur imac 27

il me font faire la manip suivante:

Débrancher tout
maintenir le bp marche arret enfoncé 20 secondes
brancher le cable d'alim
demarrer en maintenant enfoncé cmd+alt+p+r et attendre 3 gong ! 

puis en principe ça a pour effet de  réinitialiser le demarrage et la gestion d'alim

on verra ce soir si les defauts d'ecran ont disparus

sans quoi je dois l'apporter dans un centre agréé apple


----------



## BillyPaul (23 Novembre 2009)

Alo91 a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai eu apple, à les écouter c'est croire que je suis le premier dans ce cas à avoir des pb d'ecran sur imac 27
> 
> il me font faire la manip suivante:
> 
> ...




ouais bon... cette manip' pour ce problème a été donnée depuis quelques semaines et ça n'a pas d'effet.
on a même dit qu'il fallait faire une MaJ de l'OS...
mais il s'avère que la cause est bien matérielle donc il faut remplacer l'écran. 
Je suis étonné que Apple n'ait pas encore fait une note d'info pour ses techniciens.


----------



## willymac (23 Novembre 2009)

BillyPaul a dit:


> ouais bon... cette manip' pour ce problème a été donnée depuis quelques semaines et ça n'a pas d'effet.
> on a même dit qu'il fallait faire une MaJ de l'OS...
> mais il s'avère que la cause est bien matérielle donc il faut remplacer l'écran.
> Je suis étonné que Apple n'ait pas encore fait une note d'info pour ses techniciens.



Pour ma part cette manip à permis pour l'instant, et je répète pour l'instant, le problème, je n'ai plus rien depuis...

Je continue de prier....


----------



## folatyre (23 Novembre 2009)

j'ai aussi été baladé entre l'Apple Store et Apple Care, mais finalement, comme c'est un échange standard dans le délai de 14 jours, Apple Care m'a expliqué que ça serait géré par l'Apple Store directement.

Comme il était inconcevable que TNT passe chercher ma machine défectueuse (comme je peux et je dois travailler avec) avant que le nouvel iMac soit livré, ça a été un peu plus compliqué. Apple se protège, ce que je peux comprendre Ils m'ont fait signer un contrat, stipulant que je m'engageais à leur envoyer l'iMac défécteux dans un délai de 5 jours, dès que la nouvelle machine serait livrée, faute de quoi, la deuxième machine serait débitée de ma carte de crédit.

Je peux suivre l'envoi de la nouvelle machine, elle est en attente à Shanghai livraison prévue le 27 novembre.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà reçu son iMac de remplacement (échange standard) et si oui, est-ce que les problèmes sont réglés?


----------



## Alo91 (23 Novembre 2009)

Moi je préfère attendre un peu, 

Ce soir je vai faire la manip en espérant que ça calmera le problème, 

Par contre je préfère attendre un communiqué et une identification de ce dysfonctionnement de la part d'Apple avant d'entrer en contact avec un centre agréé.

Une fois le Pb identifié ils pourront rappeler les no de série défectueux et surtout ne plus les livrer ! 

car le risque aujourd'hui c'est d'échanger sa machine contre une autre machine défectueuse

et rebelotte !


----------



## folatyre (23 Novembre 2009)

effectivement, c'est peut-être un risque de recevoir à nouveau une machine défectueuse, mais personnellement, je ne trouvais pas très pertinent non plus de laisse passer le délai de 14 jours, en restant avec une machine à ce prix là, qui fait des blackout et des sursauts d'écran...


----------



## Alo91 (23 Novembre 2009)

malheureusement 
j'ai été livré de ma machine le 6/11 lorsque j'etais en vacances c'est mon voisin qui a receptionné le colis

j'ai deballe le carton le 17/11 soit il y a 7 jours, la première mise en route date bien du 17, la livraison elle date du 6...

je ne sais pas si je peux faire jouer le delai de 14 jours


----------



## BillyPaul (23 Novembre 2009)

Alo91 a dit:


> malheureusement
> j'ai été livré de ma machine le 6/11 lorsque j'etais en vacances c'est mon voisin qui a receptionné le colis
> 
> j'ai deballe le carton le 17/11 soit il y a 7 jours, la première mise en route date bien du 17, la livraison elle date du 6...
> ...



a mon avis c'est la date du 6/11 qui compte... sinon c'est trop facile, tu pourrais dire que tu l'as mis en route hier 
mais il est toujours sous garantie donc... pas de quoi s'inquiéter. Un tech pourra venir chez toi, non ? à moins que tu ailles dans un Apple Store... :love:


----------



## Alo91 (23 Novembre 2009)

Oui sauf que je devais être livré le 17 non le 6 et cela à ma demande ça a été notifié dans mon dossier
donc je compte faire valoir cela afin d'obtenir un remboursement

Je passerai ensuite commande à la fnac et non plus auprès d'applestor histoire d'avoir un service physique auprès de qui me retourner ça sera beaucoup plus simple si le prochain imac est lui aussi défaillant 

Bref au programme ce soir: économiseur d'écran désactivé, luminosité à fond histoire d'être sûre que le problème persiste car depuis la manip au démarrage l'écran ne saute plus...


----------



## innocente (24 Novembre 2009)

Je vais faire une news à ce propos, juste pour savoir, ceux qui ont rencontré ce problème d'écran ont tous un 27" version Quad ou il y en a aussi avec du Core 2 Duo ?


----------



## Xian (24 Novembre 2009)

Forcément, ce sont ceux qui ont un problème qui postent. Mais peut-on évaluer le nombre d'écrans foireux par rapport au nombre d'iMac livrés ?

J'attends le mien pour début décembre... Je ne flippe pas encore


----------



## dani31 (24 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir mon 21,5" 1To avec carte ATI 4670, après avoir téléchargé toutes les mises à jour via "Mise à jour de logiciels", mon ordi m'a proposé de redémarrer, ce que j'ai fait, sauf qu'avant de redémarrer le bureau a disparu pour afficher une barre de progression d'installation de ces fichiers, et là à ce moment j'ai eu un petit saut très rapide tout en haut de l'écran, sur toute la largeur, la bande devait faire 1cm d'épaisseur, c'est normal d'après vous ?


----------



## Alo91 (24 Novembre 2009)

pour ma part les pb d'écran sont sur un imac27 core 2 duo 3ghz, le modèle de base.

si ça peut aider, j'ai enfin trouvé le moyen "forcer" les dysfonctionnement écran afin de lever le doute:

économiseur d'énergie disque et écran = jamais 
décocher ttes les cases sur la fenêtre éco d'énergie
fenêtre économiseur d'écran choisir un économiseur coloré ( le bleu par exemple qui prend tout l'écran) et faire test
luminosité de l'écran au max

le mien se met à déconner au bout de 5-10 mn selon les tests.
conclusion:  si pas de pb d'écran au bout de plusieurs heures = peu de chance d'être victime d'un mauvais lot.

je vais présenter le dysfonctionnement de cette facon au centre agrée qui va prendre en charge ma machine et demander le remplacement de celle-ci
cela m'a permis aussi de filmer la scene pour l'envoyer en piece jointe au SAV apple lors de ma réclamation


----------



## shahtooh (24 Novembre 2009)

Alo91 a dit:


> pour ma part les pb d'écran sont sur un imac27 core 2 duo 3ghz, le modèle de base.
> 
> si ça peut aider, j'ai enfin trouvé le moyen "forcer" les dysfonctionnement écran afin de lever le doute:
> 
> ...



Je vais tester ton protocole ce soir. On verra si cela fonctionne... Quoi qu'il en soit, le problème est revenu chez moi après plusieurs jours de répit...


----------



## dani31 (24 Novembre 2009)

Aldo91, tu parles de l'écran de veille RSS Visualizer ? avec les nuages qui bougent ?

Si oui, j'ai fait ton test durant 20 minutes, et je n'ai rien eu...


----------



## iMarc75 (24 Novembre 2009)

aiiiiie ... j'ai eu ce pb mon 2ème jour d'utilisation : des scintillements, des bandes très fines apparaissaient très régulièrement .... comme une prise mal branchée !

Ca m'était arrivé après avoir déplacé la machine, j'ai donc éteint/rallumé en enfonçant bien la prise.

Depuis je n'ai plus eu le pb, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de tellement jouer avec mon nouveau jouet ....

A vous lire et surtout après avoir expérimenté le pb (meme 1 seule fois), je suis très pessimiste, je pense que je vais devoir passer par la case retour ... 

quand tu vois le temps qu'il a fallu attendre pr qu'ils commencent à avoir du stock (j'ai le modèle i5), j'ai un peu peur du temps qu'il va falloir pr en avoir un nouveau ....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

En ce qui me concerne , je le renvoie et demande le remboursement. Je vais attendre quelques mois avant de passer une nouvelle commande.


----------



## divoli (24 Novembre 2009)

Après les écrans qui sautillent, voilà les écrans qui craquellent.

Désolé, c'est un peu hors-sujet.


----------



## Xian (24 Novembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Après les écrans qui sautillent, voilà les écrans qui craquellent.
> 
> Désolé, c'est un peu hors-sujet.



Oui, et sa mère qui est médecin a du enlever les morceaux de verre de son oeil avec une pince à épiler


----------



## shahtooh (24 Novembre 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Oui, et sa mère qui est médecin a du enlever les morceaux de verre de son oeil avec une pince à épiler



Mon premier iMac 27" a été livré avec la vitre cassée à cause de la prise, qui s'était délogée de son encoche de frigolite. C'est du moins la seule explication plausible que j'aie trouvé - aucun des deux cartons emballant la bête n'ayant été endommagé.

Enfin, je souligne aussi que ces machines sont vachement secouées si mon explication est la bonne!


----------



## Alo91 (24 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part j ai obtenu le remboursement de ma machine malgrele délai de 14 jours dépasse 
compte tenu des déboires vécus lors de la livraison Apple a fait un geste
je tiens donc a saluer la réactivité d' apple ainsi que le professionalisme de la prise en charge
du coup je vais changer de modèle iMac 27 i7 en eperant que le carton ne sera pas trop secoue  dans le transport

pour Info une note au sujet des écrans défectueux a été diffusée en interne chez Apple le pb est donc identifie
reste a savoir si ils communiqueront a ce sujet
a Suivre


----------



## shahtooh (25 Novembre 2009)

Alo91 a dit:


> pour Info une note au sujet des écrans défectueux a été diffusée en interne chez Apple le pb est donc identifie
> reste a savoir si ils communiqueront a ce sujet
> a Suivre



Je confirme pour la note en interne (cela m'est venu de mon interlocutrice chez Apple, niveau 2) et je vous informe que le service AppleCare ici m'a demandé de les tenir au courant de la réparation en cas de retour du problème car ils ont reçu 4 machines aux mêmes symptômes aujourd'hui (j'étais le premier).


----------



## Ben69 (25 Novembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Je confirme pour la note en interne (cela m'est venu de mon interlocutrice chez Apple, niveau 2) et je vous informe que le service AppleCare ici m'a demandé de les tenir au courant de la réparation en cas de retour du problème car ils ont reçu 4 machines aux mêmes symptômes aujourd'hui (j'étais le premier).


 
Ils t'ont réparé ton imac défectueux ou bien ils te l'ont échangé contre un neuf??? et est-ce qu'ils t'ont donné plus de détails concernant l'origine du problème???


----------



## shahtooh (25 Novembre 2009)

Ben69 a dit:


> Ils t'ont réparé ton imac défectueux ou bien ils te l'ont échangé contre un neuf??? et est-ce qu'ils t'ont donné plus de détails concernant l'origine du problème???



Il m'a changé la dalle uniquement. Ce que je voulais, afin d'éviter un nouveau transfert de données, long et fastidieux.
:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Après quelques jours sans problème , les lignes sont de nouveau apparues.
Je pense qu'il serait prudent de ne plus attendre et renvoyer la machine chez Apple pour remboursement. La fin de la période de retour est le 2 décembre. Je suis dans les temps.

Je songe à passer sur macPro.....


----------



## shahtooh (26 Novembre 2009)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Après quelques jours sans problème , les lignes sont de nouveau apparues.
> Je pense qu'il serait prudent de ne plus attendre et renvoyer la machine chez Apple pour remboursement. La fin de la période de retour est le 2 décembre. Je suis dans les temps.
> 
> Je songe à passer sur macPro.....



Jusqu'ici, perso, plus aucun souci. On verra si cela perdure...

Quant au MacPro, pourquoi pas, il faut voir quels sont tes besoins. Si tu optes pour ça, attends encore, car les iMac i5 semblent quasiment aussi performants!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

En réalité ces interférences furent brèves , de l'ordre de quelques secondes et depuis plus rien.


----------



## Xian (26 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir ma facture. Le numéro de série commence bien par W8, ce qui veut dire usine de Shangai), semaine de fabrication 47. Je vous dirai si j'ai des soucis...


----------



## MeeD (26 Novembre 2009)

Moi je n'ai toujours pas de soucis depuis au moins deux semaines. Je l'utilise pas mal, le reste du temps il est en veille.

Je me demande si ça peut pas être lié à la luminosité. Au début quand j'avais le problème, il m'arrivait d'avoir la luminosité au max. L'éclairage est tellement puissant que je le mets maintenant à 50% en permanence et aucun soucis depuis. Peut-être que c'est une coïncidence.


----------



## mathieuuuu (27 Novembre 2009)

iMac 27" livré aujourd'hui. Je n'étais pas là lors de la livraison, c'est ma copine qui l'a réceptionné et maintenant que j'ai transféré toutes mes données je m'aperçois d'un petit pet sur la bordure de la dalle en haut à gauche. Rha je sais pas quoi faire. Ca n'a pas l'air d'être très grave et en même temps j'ai peur que ça n'empire au moment où la garantie sera expirée...


----------



## scaryfan (27 Novembre 2009)

mathieuuuu a dit:


> iMac 27" livré aujourd'hui. Je n'étais pas là lors de la livraison, c'est ma copine qui l'a réceptionné et maintenant que j'ai transféré toutes mes données je m'aperçois d'un petit pet sur la bordure de la dalle en haut à gauche. Rha je sais pas quoi faire. Ca n'a pas l'air d'être très grave et en même temps j'ai peur que ça n'empire au moment où la garantie sera expirée...


 
Tu as commandé sur l'Apple Store ? à la FNAC ?

Si oui ---> retour immédiat SAV et ils te le changent illico !!!


----------



## shahtooh (27 Novembre 2009)

Les problèmes dont il est question ici sont flagrants. Revoyez les vidéos. Si c'est l'écran qui déconne une fois, cela peut être lié à beaucoup de causes... Ici, le problème est intermittent, certes, mais se manifeste toujours au bout de quelques jours au plus : écran qui s'éteint et se rallume, lignes horizontales, affichage qui scinde l'écran.

Ces problèmes se manifestent avec plus ou moins d'intensité, de manière isolée ou combinée.

Ce problème semble venir de la dalle... que ce soit un iMac 27" C2Duo ou i5.

Mathieuuuu, peux-tu décrire ce que tu entends par un "pet"?

Quoi qu'il en soit, appelez AppleCare en cas de souci, votre machine est échangeable ou sous garantie.


----------



## mathieuuuu (27 Novembre 2009)

Je l'ai commandé sur l'Apple Store. 

C'est difficile à décrire : c'est comme si la dalle avait été enfoncée par un objet rond de 3mm de dimamètre et c'est situé complètement sur la bordure. Je précise que c'est un iMac 27" i7.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

Renvoie-le , c'est la meilleure solution.


----------



## scaryfan (27 Novembre 2009)

Légalement, ils doivent te l'échanger ! 

Dans les grandes enseignes, et étant donné leurs accords avec leurs fournisseurs, ils échangent sans se poser de questions... quoique, à la FNAC, ils regardent quand même... faut les prendre pour des c**s... 

Dans les petites enseignes, si le gars est réticent à te le reprendre (car ça va lui prendre du temps, c'est ch**nt...)... tu applique ton droit à la consommation de rendre la marchandise dans son état d'origine avec son emballage (voilà pourquoi il faut toujours faire attention quand on déballe ce genre de matériel... mais tout le monde le sait ça... hein ?  ).

Et ensuite, tu changes de boutique !!! 

Je n'ai jamais acheté dans un Apple Center mais - eux - doivent avoir des accords très "intimes" avec Apple France... et il n'y aura pas de problème...


----------



## Dailyplanet (27 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Juste une question pour ceux qui ont ce problème d'écran:

Cela apparaît uniquement sous SL ou aussi sous Windows ? 

Je dis ça parceque sous SL j'ai jamais rien eu, par contre j'ai eu deux fois l'image décalée sous Windows !
Serait-ce un signe !!


----------



## mathieuuuu (27 Novembre 2009)

Coup de fil à Apple : UPS ou TNT passe le récupérer dans le courant de la semaine prochaine, ils renouvellent ma commande et je suis livré sous 7 jours. Espérons qu'il n'y aura pas de problème sur celui-là !

Merci à tous pour vos conseils !


----------



## shahtooh (27 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Juste une question pour ceux qui ont ce problème d'écran:
> 
> ...



Le phénomène se produit sous SL, Windows, au démarrage ou pas, luminosité au maximum ou pas, à froid ou en pleine charge. Bref, ce n'est pas logiciel.

Le type d'AppleCare qui est venu me remplacer la dalle a pensé à un possible problème de synchro venant d'un câble un peu cheap reliant la dalle à la carte-mère... si ce n'est pas l'écran en lui-même qui pose problème.


----------



## scaryfan (27 Novembre 2009)

Il y a peut-être un faux contact quelque part ??? 
Si c'est ça, le problème va être très vite réglé !


----------



## folatyre (27 Novembre 2009)

Nouvelle machine reçue hier (échange standard)

Merci TimeMachine 

Rien à signaler depuis, mais sur la première machine, les problèmes étaient survenus après 3 jours  Si je pouvais éviter d'effectuer 3 échanges standards à la suite, ça m'arrangerait.


----------



## shahtooh (28 Novembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Il y a peut-être un faux contact quelque part ???
> Si c'est ça, le problème va être très vite réglé !



Plutôt un câble tordu...

Cela dit, toujours aucun problème depuis mercredi dernier.

Il semblerait donc que ce soit bel et bien un problème de dalle.


----------



## Alo91 (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

C a y est mon Imac 27 repartira Lundi pour remboursement 
j'ai déjà passé ma nouvelle commande le 27, délai estimé de livraison le 22 décembre

Ça serait un beau cadeau de Noël d'avoir un imac 27 qui fonctionne... 
2000 quand même ! j'espère que Apple vas réagir, c'est vraiment pas sérieux ce lancement de nouvelle gamme. Heureusement qu'ils ont un bon SAV.

Ceux qui on déjà remplacé leurs produits, les défauts persistent ils ? 
merci de vos retour,

ça serait rassurant pour les lecteurs d'avoir aussi des commentaires de personnes n'ayant pas de soucis avec leurs Imac 27...


----------



## Ben69 (28 Novembre 2009)

Alo91 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C a y est mon Imac 27 repartira Lundi pour remboursement
> j'ai déjà passé ma nouvelle commande le 27, délai estimé de livraison le 22 décembre
> ...


 
Je suis d'accord avec toi : pas très sérieux tout ça! 

Petite question : étais-tu dans la période des 14 jours suivant ton achat ou bien déjà en dehors ?

Moi, j'attends de recevoir un nouvel imac en échange standard mais ça traine un peu... et vu les commentaires sur le forum, je suis pas à l'abri de recevoir un imac de remplacement avec le même problème d'écran... si c'est le cas, j'aimerais demandé un remboursement et attendre que les problèmes soient réglés pour recommander une nouvelle machine mais j'ai déjà dépassé la période des 14j donc je sais pas si c'est possible :rateau:


----------



## bullrottt (28 Novembre 2009)

Et dans le cas ou on achète un mac aiileurs que chez APPLESTORE ça se passe comment ???
après les 14 jours ???
c est apple qui gère ou l autre magasin ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

Alo91 a dit:


> ça serait rassurant pour les lecteurs d'avoir aussi des commentaires de personnes n'ayant pas de soucis avec leurs Imac 27...



Quand tout va bien personne n'en parle ! Dommage !


----------



## Dailyplanet (28 Novembre 2009)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Quand tout va bien personne n'en parle ! Dommage !


 
Alors moi je suis SUPER CONTENT...je l'ai déjà dit dans une autre discussion. 
Aucun grésillement, aucun sursaut de l'écran, aucun ralentissement, il est vraiment silencieux...*bref que du bonheur* 

Et l'écran...j'vous dis pas...il est SUPERBE !
D'ailleur quand je dois aller dépanner mon fils sur son PC de 22"...je le trouve rikiki


----------



## lynyx77 (29 Novembre 2009)

slt,

Je rejoins le club avec les problèmes de sursaut sur l'ecran, l'écran devient même noir pendant une seconde.
C'est un Imac I5 acheté vendredi sur l'apple store du carrousel, ca fonctionne l'échange la bas?


----------



## BillyPaul (29 Novembre 2009)

lynyx77 a dit:


> slt,
> 
> Je rejoins le club avec les problèmes de sursaut sur l'ecran, l'écran devient même noir pendant une seconde.
> C'est un Imac I5 acheté vendredi sur l'apple store du carrousel, ca fonctionne l'échange la bas?



oui, en principe tu peux prendre rendez-vous avec un Genius (par internet ou téléphone) et là ils te feront un échange ou une réparation dans la journée (s'ils ont de quoi dépanner). Contacte-les.
Ne pas oublier de faire une sauvegarde des données avant.


----------



## shahtooh (29 Novembre 2009)

Je pense qu'il faut arrêter de dire n'importe quoi.

Des problèmes avec des ordinateurs, il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura encore beaucoup. La tendance est à l'amélioration de la fiabilité des machines, donc ne nous plaignons pas, à fortiori quand on regarde les prix...

D'autre part, Apple se comporte correctement : dans la période des 14 jours suivant votre achat EN LIGNE, vous pouvez renvoyer la machine et demander un remboursement. Apple ne discute pas. Passé ce délai, vous tombez dans l'application de la garantie. Apple ne fait pas de problème : mon iMac a été réparé sans aucun problème.

Enfin, quand le gars d'AppleCare est passé chez moi pour changer la dalle, j'ai pu observer un gros autocollant dans la machine indiquant "REV C".

Je pense donc qu'il s'agit avant tout d'un lot de dalles défectueuses qui ont été montées sur ces ordinateurs et non pas d'un problème de contrôle qualité. Il est toujours difficile, dans un processus industriel impliquant bon nombre de sous-traitants, de garantir un fonctionnement sans problème d'une machine, quelle qu'elle soit.

En conclusion, si vous avez les problèmes décrits dans les pages précédentes, CE QUI N'EST PAS LE CAS DE LA PLUPART DES NOUVEAUX iMac, demandez simplement un échange standard de la machine ou le remplacement de la dalle (en insistant pour parler à quelqu'un de compétent, un N+1 minimum).

PS: Je suis ravi de cette machine, maintenant que l'écran ne me cause plus de souci! Une merveille!
:love::love:


----------



## lynyx77 (29 Novembre 2009)

Merci de la réponse, par contre j'ai effectué différentes manipes proposées dans ce forum concernant ces problèmes, la le phénomène ne s'est pas reproduit depuis environ 8H00 cela m'amène à plusieurs questions

-1 Est ce que si le sursaut est survenu au moins 1ou 2 fois, sommes nous sure que la dalle est vraiment défectueuse et nécessite le remplacement?

-2 Est ce que certain qui ont rencontré ce problème ont réussi à le régler sans bien procéder à un échange ou un changement de dalle.

En fait pour éviter de perdre du temps à attendre que le phénomène ce reproduise j'aimerai être sur que je me fais pas de faux espoir.


----------



## shahtooh (29 Novembre 2009)

lynyx77 a dit:


> Merci de la réponse, par contre j'ai effectué différentes manipes proposées dans ce forum concernant ces problèmes, la le phénomène ne s'est pas reproduit depuis environ 8H00 cela m'amène à plusieurs questions
> 
> -1 Est ce que si le sursaut est survenu au moins 1ou 2 fois, sommes nous sure que la dalle est vraiment défectueuse et nécessite le remplacement?
> 
> ...



1. Je suis un des rares à qui l'on ait apporté une solution hardware au problème (le premier en Belgique, et je sais qu'il y a plusieurs autres iMac qui ont suivi chez Apple pour une réparation après le mien). Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai plus été confronté au problème, qui survenait, dans les périodes fastes, seulement tous les 2 ou 3 jours. Ici, la dalle a été remplacée mercredi matin et le Mac fonctionne depuis tout à fait normalement.

2. Si tu relis le fil de ce forum, tu verras tout ce qui a été tenté d'un point de vue logiciel. Rien n'y a fait. On a même analysé mon problème en récupérant des données de mon ordinateur et en identifiant une date et heure précise auxquelles le problème s'est manifesté, histoire de voir ce qui se passe au niveau logiciel. Nada. Le verdict a été : la dalle.

3. Partant de ce qui précède, je pense que le diagnostic posé était le bon, puisque, encore une fois, le problème n'est plus survenu depuis mercredi dernier (flash, lignes, affichage qui se scinde, écran en veille qui n'en sort pas).

4. Conclusion : demandez un échange ou faites remplacer la dalle.


----------



## lynyx77 (29 Novembre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse shahtooh , encore une question est ce que le problème de sursaut d'image se produisait chaque jours? et avais tu un moyen de le provoquer?


----------



## shahtooh (29 Novembre 2009)

lynyx77 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse shahtooh , encore une question est ce que le problème de sursaut d'image se produisait chaque jours? et avais tu un moyen de le provoquer?



Relis peut-être mes messages sur le fil, car tu auras ainsi une idée des intervalles. C'était parfois plusieurs jours d'affilée, puis plus rien pendant deux jours, etc. Mais les périodes "calmes" n'ont jamais excédé les 72 heures...

D'après mon expérience, le phénomène se produisait de manière totalement aléatoire, et même en phase de démarrage (écran et pomme grise)!

Je n'ai pas trouvé de protocole qui permette de provoquer le problème (ce qui semble cohérent avec un problème de dalle et pas de CG).


----------



## BillyPaul (29 Novembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> D'après mon expérience, le phénomène se produisait de manière totalement aléatoire, et même en phase de démarrage (écran et pomme grise)!
> 
> Je n'ai pas trouvé de protocole qui permette de provoquer le problème (ce qui semble cohérent avec un problème de dalle et pas de CG).



Exact, le phénomène apparait et disparait de manière + ou - fréquente, et quelque soit l'activité de l'ordi  (Proc, CG sollicités ou non, ...)


----------



## scaryfan (29 Novembre 2009)

Serait-ce un faux contact quelque part dans l'iMac ???



Cela dit, si c'est le cas, je pense qu'Apple va rectifier rapidement...


----------



## shahtooh (29 Novembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Serait-ce un faux contact quelque part dans l'iMac ???
> 
> 
> 
> Cela dit, si c'est le cas, je pense qu'Apple va rectifier rapidement...



C'est une possibilité. Un des câbles raccordés à l'écran était pour ainsi dire malmené... Bon, après, ce n'est peut-être pas cela non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

Le mien repart chez Apple. C'est fait ! Je n'ai pas demandé l'échange car le délai est trop important. On m'a expliqué que le modèle que je possède n'est pas en stock et arrive de Chine.

Je suppose que le personnalisation de l'Imac se fait directement lors du montage. J'avais un Core i7 et 1 DD de 2 To.

L'idée de passer sur un Mac Pro fait son chemin..........


----------



## NapoProxy (30 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à toutes et à tous 

Après 4 semaines d'attente pour avoir mon 1er mac, une grande étape dans ma vie de mouton windosien ^^
Hyper content je le reçois vendredi à 18h, j'allume mon ordinateur bel écran hyper large, beau comme tout.

et voilà j'ai le même problème que la majorité des personnes qui postent ici -_-"

pour le moment j'ai pas eu le SAV Apple, faut que je regarde les démarches, mais étant donné que j'ai demandé une carte graphique 512, je sens que je vais devoir attendre un bout de temps ...

donc l'attente (1 mois) + devoir le renvoyer(delai inconnu). Ma première expérience avec Apple c'est pas terrible ...:hein:

Moi qui ai mis en avant les + produit d'Apple, j'ai pas fini de me faire chambrer -_-"


----------



## BillyPaul (30 Novembre 2009)

NapoProxy a dit:


> Moi qui ai mis en avant les + produit d'Apple, j'ai pas fini de me faire chambrer -_-"



c'est sûr que c'est décevant de recevoir un appareil défectueux surtout après avoir attendu quelques semaines... mais ça peut arriver avec n'importe quel produit. 
Tu pourras bientôt chambrer tes amis avec le SAV Apple


----------



## SimonL (30 Novembre 2009)

Hé ben voilà, j'ai toujours été sur PC, cela fait quelque temps que passer en Mac me titille, je décide de passer le cap et j'ai commandé un superbe iMac 27" Quadcore, reçu vendredi, et dès samedi ... problème d'écran !!! Je recherche sur Google, je tombe ici, quelle énorme déception.
De plus le SAV ne veut pas l'échanger, mais me propose une réparation.
Est-ce normal ?

Simon

PS : à part ça, quelle bête magnifique !!!


----------



## lynyx77 (30 Novembre 2009)

Slt SimonL,

Peut on savoir ou tu l'as acheté et quel SAV refuse l'echange, car si tu las commandé sur internet tu as 14 jours pour le renvoyer.

Sinon la reparation , cela t'assures de ne pas retomber sur un modele ayant le meme bleme, car on est tres nombreux visiblement.


----------



## scaryfan (30 Novembre 2009)

Oui, si tu l'as reçu que la semaine dernière, tu dois pouvoir le rendre... et tu es remboursé intégralement... c'est le Code de Commerce qui le dit !!!


----------



## Arlann (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, à tous même problème d'écrans sur mon imac 27, après un retour inutile en SAV puisque le technicien a simplement réinstallé MacOs, j'ai ramené une deuxième fois la bête chez mon revendeur qui déclare ne pas pouvoir le réparer car selon lui c'est un problème logiciel! 
Ce dernier me propose de le changer mais vu le nombre d'imac à problème je ne préfère pas tenter l'expérience (déjà 90 euros de frais de taxi pour les aller-retour inutiles), ou de l'échanger contre un autre modèle au prix équivalent, ce qui ne m'intéresse absolument pas.

Je réclame donc un remboursement mai ils refusent, cette histoire va mal finir...


----------



## pistache18 (30 Novembre 2009)

A ceux qui ont eu ce problème de sursauts d'image, peut on savoir pour ceux qui ont accepté une "réparation" ce qui a été fait sur  leur machine ?

Echanger c'est bien, mais quelle est la garantie de ne pas tomber à nouveau sur une machine présentant le même défaut ? Que dit Apple à ce sujet ?

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h56 ----------




SimonL a dit:


> Hé ben voilà, j'ai toujours été sur PC, cela fait quelque temps que passer en Mac me titille, je décide de passer le cap et j'ai commandé un superbe iMac 27" Quadcore, reçu vendredi, et dès samedi ... problème d'écran !!! Je recherche sur Google, je tombe ici, quelle énorme déception.
> *De plus le SAV ne veut pas l'échanger, mais me propose une réparation.
> Est-ce normal ?*
> 
> ...



Non, ce n'est pas normal ! Tu dois pouvoir obtenir soit l'échange soit le remboursement, soit un avoir, mais certainement pas la contrainte de voir "ta" machine partir au sav au bout de 72 heures ! Peut on connaitre l'enseigne qui te l'a vendu, cela pourrait rendre service ! 

Bon courage !


----------



## shahtooh (30 Novembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> A ceux qui ont eu ce problème de sursauts d'image, peut on savoir pour ceux qui ont accepté une "réparation" ce qui a été fait sur  leur machine ?



Il vous suffit de lire le thread (pas bien long).


----------



## BillyPaul (30 Novembre 2009)

Arlann a dit:


> Bonjour, à tous même problème d'écrans sur mon imac 27, après un retour inutile en SAV puisque le technicien a simplement réinstallé MacOs, j'ai ramené une deuxième fois la bête chez mon revendeur qui déclare ne pas pouvoir le réparer car selon lui c'est un problème logiciel!
> Ce dernier me propose de le changer mais vu le nombre d'imac à problème je ne préfère pas tenter l'expérience (déjà 90 euros de frais de taxi pour les aller-retour inutiles), ou de l'échanger contre un autre modèle au prix équivalent, ce qui ne m'intéresse absolument pas.
> 
> Je réclame donc un remboursement mai ils refusent, cette histoire va mal finir...



Quelle est la raison qui pousse ce tech à croire que c'est un problème logiciel ? 
De plus, il n'a pas su résoudre ce problème de manière logicielle... 
on l'a déjà dit, c'est un problème matériel et il faut faire changer la dalle. 
C'est qui ton revendeur ??


----------



## MeeD (30 Novembre 2009)

On a effectivement déjà dit que c'était hardware mais on ne sait pas si c'est vrai ou pas finalement.
On n'a aucune version officielle, il y a de fortes chances que ça soit hardware mais personne ne peut en être sûr à part les techniciens.

Je dis surtout ça parce que ça fait quasiment trois semaines que je n'ai pas eu un seul problème, et que ça me l'a fait deux fois en tout, au début. Comment ça se fait que ça ne réapparaît pas ??


----------



## Arlann (30 Novembre 2009)

Je ne peux pas dire pourquoi il pensait ça (c'était il y a une semaine). Il m'a d'abord assuré que le problème était réglé en réinstallant le système en 10.6.1 et bien sur, après avoir récupéré la machine, les décalages d'écrans et autres coupures étaient toujours là. Samedi encore le sav m'a dit ne rien pouvoir faire en se déchargeant sur le software, attente de mise à jour etc. Je ne commenterai pas leur attitude mais je conseille d'éviter leurs services.
Pour info c'est une enseigne connue de revendeur apple en 4 lettres dans le 4ème ar de Paris (mais par expérience d'autres magasin de cette enseigne sont très compétent donc je ne généralise pas).


----------



## pistache18 (30 Novembre 2009)

Voici la liste des personnes ayant rencontrées ce problème, rien que sur ce "sujet de discussion" :
Filow 
gmaxflit
oustaou 
maquelle 
mmed 
shahtooh
benjinthesky
ben69  
nova
folatyre  
billypaul  
jmml66 
alo91  
willymac  
pabotonpc 
folatyre 
lynyx77 
napoProxy 
simonL 
Arlann

20 personnes !!!:hein:

A qui le tour ?


----------



## ToCo (1 Décembre 2009)

Avant j'étais comme nombres d'entre vous, sous windows et marre de windows, bugg dans les logiciels de montages etc.... je fis le pas pour passer chez mac, la question c'était l'imac ou le mac pro, c'est vrai l'imac il est beau il est grand (a l'époque ct le 24pouces), mais le mac pro est puissant, ajustable (rajout de mémoire et de disque dur très facilement, changement de carte graphique facilement....), je me dis aller j'ai un budget, c'est mon premier mac, je choisirai un Mac Pro 8 coeurs (2009).

La sortie des Imac I7 arrivent, un I7 wao la bete avec un 27 pouces pour écran on se croirait presque au ciné  nan plus sérieusement je ne regrette pas mon mac pro, et si certains lise ce message sans doute je ferai grincé des dents en disant que pour moi tout roule tout est niquel, et si les gens hésitent entre l'Imac et le Mac Pro je vous dirai qu'une chose, une chose simple qui a fait mon choix d'achat en l'imac et le mac pro, pour changer une barrette un disque dur externe une carte graphique c'est facile dans le mac pro, pourquoi je vous dis tout ça, tout simplement parce que des gens qui n'ont toujours pas acheter leur Imac lise peut etre ces commentaire sur le sursaut des Imac 27 et d'autre à ce que j'ai pu comprendre tente de se faire rembourser ou d'échanger leur machine... voila c'est dis, j'espère que je n'aura pas fait grincer beaucoup de dents quand je dis que mon mac pro marche niquel et je touche du bois !
En tout cas j'attend la suite d'apple pour voir les solutions qu'il vont proposer !

En attendant bonne continuation a vous tous !!!!


----------



## scaryfan (1 Décembre 2009)

T'es gentil toi !
Mais le Mac Pro 8 coeurs c'est *2 999 * quand même... :rateau:
Et il faut rajouter les périphériques... gloups... 
Il faut vraiment en avoir une utilité... professionnelle, je trouve.


----------



## BillyPaul (1 Décembre 2009)

Arlann a dit:


> Pour info c'est une enseigne connue de revendeur apple en 4 lettres dans le 4ème ar de Paris (mais par expérience d'autres magasin de cette enseigne sont très compétent donc je ne généralise pas).



si t'es sur Paris, pourquoi tu vas pas voir du côté de l'Apple Store du Louvre ? ils font du SAV


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> T'es gentil toi !
> Mais le Mac Pro 8 coeurs c'est *2 999 * quand même... :rateau:
> Et il faut rajouter les périphériques... gloups...



2599  sur le refurb. Les périphériques , il les faut quel que soit le Mac , non ?


----------



## ToCo (1 Décembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> T'es gentil toi !
> Mais le Mac Pro 8 coeurs c'est *2 999 * quand même... :rateau:
> Et il faut rajouter les périphériques... gloups...
> Il faut vraiment en avoir une utilité... professionnelle, je trouve.



ben a pars mon mac j'ai rien rajouté de plus, mes ecrans  je les avais déjà !

Apres j'ai rajouté de la ram comme peut etre pr toi qui a rajouté de la ram pr ton imac !


----------



## pistache18 (1 Décembre 2009)

Toco, ce n'est pas le cas de tous le monde ! Conseiller de prendre le mac pro, c'est doubler le budget avec l'écran !!! 

De plus, il est déconseillé d'acheter le mac pro actuellement car il va être remplacé prochainement pour justifier son écart de prix face au imac i5 etI7, presque aussi performants.

Apres j'ai rajouté de la ram comme peut etre pr toi qui a rajouté de la ram pr ton imac ![/QUOTE]


----------



## ToCo (1 Décembre 2009)

En même temps je ne dis pas d'acheter le Mac Pro j'informe les gens sur mon choix d'achat entre le mac pro et l'imac et de plus si je suis ta logique pistache, n'achete pas le mac pro car les imac ont un proc I7, ouai cest vrai, mais en revanche n'achete pas ton Imac I7 car Intel fait de nouveau I5 et I7 (http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depe...ed:+macplus/depeches+(MacPlus+:+les+dépêches)) nan plus serieusement jpe comprendre l'ecart de prix, mais ce que je comprendrai jamais c'est d'avoir un Imac et de ne pas pouvoir changer la carte graphique facilement par exemple !


----------



## SimonL (1 Décembre 2009)

lynyx77 a dit:


> Slt SimonL,
> 
> Peut on savoir ou tu l'as acheté et quel SAV refuse l'echange, car si tu las commandé sur internet tu as 14 jours pour le renvoyer.
> 
> Sinon la reparation , cela t'assures de ne pas retomber sur un modele ayant le meme bleme, car on est tres nombreux visiblement.


 

Je l'ai acheté chez MacLine, en Belgique, et je ne suis pas le seul à me faire refuser un échange.

Simon


----------



## shahtooh (1 Décembre 2009)

MeeD a dit:


> On a effectivement déjà dit que c'était hardware mais on ne sait pas si c'est vrai ou pas finalement.
> On n'a aucune version officielle, il y a de fortes chances que ça soit hardware mais personne ne peut en être sûr à part les techniciens.




Plus de problème depuis mon changement de dalle. L'ordinateur tourne tous les jours et les problèmes apparaissaient au moins une fois en 72 heures.

Donc, à priori, c'est bien la dalle.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------




SimonL a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté chez MacLine, en Belgique, et je ne suis pas le seul à me faire refuser un échange.
> 
> Simon



Appelle Apple, le numéro flamand, pas le francophone car sinon tu tombes en France, où ils n'ont pas les mêmes procédures ni la même souplesse.

Demande un échange standard ou au moins une intervention sur site pour le remplacement de la dalle. Tu peux leur dire que ARC (ceux qui gèrent AppleCare en Belgique) l'a déjà fait, que tu bosses avec ton Mac, que tu ne peux te permettre d'être sans machine trop longtemps, etc., etc.

Tout ce que Macline te proposera de toute façon, c'est de reprendre la machine en SAV avec des délais exagérés (ils m'avaient annoncé 10 jours!), alors que l'opération en elle-même prend 1 heure tout au plus.

N'hésite pas non plus à leur envoyer un petit dossier avec force images et explications détaillées... En général, ça aide beaucoup!


----------



## libelulle (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
A lire cette discussion je n'en reviens pas! je voulais croire encore que c'était de la malchance... 
Moi aussi j'ai reçu mon i mac 27" hier, et c'est seulement après une heure que l'écran a commencé à sauter, avec des coupures au noir brèves... et rien à faire... j'ai aussi un numéro de série en W8. 

Avant de vous lire, j'ai appelé apple store et demandé direct un retour et remboursement, la femme au tel n'a pas paru étonné, a de suite accordé le retour. 
Mon envie était de passer une nouvelle commande mais ces problèmes ont quand même l'air très récurrent!

Question: est-ce que l'on peut penser que c'est dû à la sortie d'un nouveau modèle et que d'ici peu ils auront réparé les défauts?

le service de l'apple store est quand même très efficace; au moins ça!
il doit y avoir de bonnes surprises, croyons y quand même! A+


----------



## lynyx77 (1 Décembre 2009)

MeeD a dit:


> Je dis surtout ça parce que ça fait quasiment trois semaines que je n'ai pas eu un seul problème, et que ça me l'a fait deux fois en tout, au début. Comment ça se fait que ça ne réapparaît pas ??


 
Slt,

C'est interessant, peut on savoir si les problemes ont disparu apres la mise à jours d'OSX et surtout à partir du moment ou tu as fait un power off apres cette mise à jours

J'ai le meme symptome que toi, 2 ou 3 fois le probleme et depuis mise à jour OSX+Power Off rien depuis 3 jours.


----------



## shahtooh (1 Décembre 2009)

lynyx77 a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> C'est interessant, peut on savoir si les problemes ont disparu apres la mise à jours d'OSX et surtout à partir du moment ou tu as fait un power off apres cette mise à jours
> 
> J'ai le meme symptome que toi, 2 ou 3 fois le probleme et depuis mise à jour OSX+Power Off rien depuis 3 jours.



Aviez-vous les mêmes problèmes? J'entends par là, aviez-vous les mêmes symptômes que nous?

Je trouverais vraiment très étrange que la MàJ ait changé quoi que ce soit au problème chez vous alors qu'il n'en a rien été pour l'immense majorité de ceux qui ont eu comme symptômes l'écran qui s'éteint et se rallume, se scinde et subit l'assaut impromptu de lignes horizontales...

Si tel est le cas, je demanderais malgré tout à Apple de remplacer la dalle ou un échange standard, lesdits problèmes pouvant ressurgir à n'importe quel moment.


----------



## lynyx77 (1 Décembre 2009)

Les symptomes que j'ai eu se sont des sursauts à l'ecran faisant apparaitre une barre horizontales furtive vers le haut de l'ecran principalement et parfois vers le bas, ensuite et apparu quelque ecran noir (moins d'1 seconde). (idem au video sur youtube ou ailleurs..)

Ces phenomenes sont apparues le 1er jour puis j'ai fait la mise en 10.6.2 et les phenomes sont revenu une deuxieme fois, à ce moment j'ai fais un power Off de l'Imac et debranché la prise, attendu 5 min et rebranché le tout.
Et depuis 3 jours pas 1 seul probleme.

L'imac etant garantie 1 an et je compte prendre un apple care avant 1 an j'attend de voir la suite.


----------



## shahtooh (1 Décembre 2009)

lynyx77 a dit:


> Les symptomes que j'ai eu se sont des sursauts à l'ecran faisant apparaitre une barre horizontales furtive vers le haut de l'ecran principalement et parfois vers le bas, ensuite et apparu quelque ecran noir (moins d'1 seconde). (idem au video sur youtube ou ailleurs..)
> 
> Ces phenomenes sont apparues le 1er jours puis j'ai fait la mise en 10.6.2 et les phenomes sont revenu une deuxiemes fois, à ce moment j'ai fais un power Off de l'Imac et debrancher la prise, attendu 5 min et rebrancher le tout.
> Et depuis 3 jours pas 1 seul probleme.
> ...



Aucun doute, les problèmes reviendront d'ici peu.


----------



## pistache18 (1 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> Voici la liste des personnes ayant rencontrées ce problème, rien que sur ce "sujet de discussion" :
> Filow
> gmaxflit
> oustaou
> ...



A libelulle.

Et de 21 personnes. Au suivant.


----------



## SoulRage (1 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous.

Et bien cher moi les sursautes d'écran commence. j'ai trois problèmes différent:
Des "lignes" qui apparaissent sur le haut de l'écran durant 1 à 5 secondes 
L'écran deviens noir quelques secondes puis reviens à la normale et je met quelques secondes pour récupérer la main dessus
Des que je monte un peu le son l'écran "vibre" comme si je m'étais un portable en communication à coté (très peu clair comme explication lol)

J'appelle la fnac demain pour un p'tit échange (aux prix de la garantie je peux me permettre)

J'ai remarquer que plus l'utilisation du mac était longue, plus les problèmes d'écran sont à des intervalles plus court et durent plus longtemps.

notons que je n'avais pas ce problème la les deux premiers jours alors qu'il tournait 9-10heures/jours

Alors problèmes de chauffe ou mauvaise qualité de la dalle ? Aucune idée mais ça s'empire d'heure en heure alors conseil aux futurd posseseurs de cet imac 27...prenez la garantie 

ps: pour info c'est le i5


----------



## Mely-et-image (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai commandé mon iMac 27" Core 2 Duo le vendredi 27, le jour du Black Friday. Je devrais le recevoir cette semaine si tout va bien. Comme je suis étudiant, je ne le déballerai que vendredi soir. 

Ce Mac, étant mon cadeau de Noël, je le déballerai juste pour voir s'il n'y a pas de soucis.

Si j'ai bien compris, les sauts d'écran sont assez aléatoires. Alors je voulais savoir, est ce que le mieux serait que j'allume seulement vendredi soir pour essayer, ou je réessaye de temps en temps durant tout le week-end pour voir si les sauts d'écrans apparaissent plus tard ?

P.S. : Ayant souscris à l'extension de garantie Apple Care, je peux demander à remplacer la dalle plutôt que de faire un échange ? Sauf si y'a des soucis d'écran, bien entendu.


----------



## BillyPaul (2 Décembre 2009)

Mely-et-image a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> J'ai commandé mon iMac 27" Core 2 Duo le vendredi 27, le jour du Black Friday. Je devrais le recevoir cette semaine si tout va bien. Comme je suis étudiant, je ne le déballerai que vendredi soir.
> 
> Ce Mac, étant mon cadeau de Noël, je le déballerai juste pour voir s'il n'y a pas de soucis.
> ...



bah ton Mac étant garanti et en plus avec Apple Care, t'as pas de soucis à te faire.... si tu t'aperçois qu'à Noel qu'il a un problème, tu pourras demander une intervention sur place.
Le seul truc c'est que tu ne pourras plus l'échanger après les 14 jours, mais du moment qu'ils te le réparent....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

libelulle a dit:


> Avant de vous lire, j'ai appelé apple store et demandé direct un retour et remboursement, la femme au tel n'a pas paru étonné, a de suite accordé le retour.



Même réaction quand j'ai demandé le remboursement . J'ai eu droit à des excuses d'Apple pour le désagrément. 

J'attends le MacPro commandé sur le Refurb.


----------



## SadChief (2 Décembre 2009)

BillyPaul a dit:


> bah ton Mac étant garanti et en plus avec Apple Care, t'as pas de soucis à te faire.... si tu t'aperçois qu'à Noel qu'il a un problème, tu pourras demander une intervention sur place.
> Le seul truc c'est que tu ne pourras plus l'échanger après les 14 jours, mais du moment qu'ils te le réparent....



Je précise à toute fin utile que les machines - quelles qu'elles soient - achetées après le 1er novembre peuvent être retournées jusqu'au 9 janvier 2010.
Renseignez-vous auprès des services commerciaux - 0825 540 003.

SadChief


----------



## Dailyplanet (2 Décembre 2009)

SadChief a dit:


> Je précise à toute fin utile que les machines - quelles qu'elles soient - achetées après le 1er novembre peuvent être retournées jusqu'au 9 janvier 2010.
> Renseignez-vous auprès des services commerciaux - 0825 540 003.
> 
> SadChief


 
Est-ce valable aussi pour d'autre pays que la France ?
As-tu  plus d'info's, un lien vers un document ?
Merci


----------



## SadChief (2 Décembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Est-ce valable aussi pour d'autre pays que la France ?
> As-tu  plus d'info's, un lien vers un document ?
> Merci



Je me rappelle avoir lu cela quelque part il y a trois semaines environ, mais n'étant point intéressé, je n'avais pas noté l'adresse :hein:
Mais je crois qu'un coup de fil au service commercial répondra à cette question.
Quant à si c'était valable pour tous les pays, je le crois bien, car il s'agit d'une politique commerciale destinée à mon avis à booster les ventes de fin d'année.

Cordialement,


----------



## Dailyplanet (2 Décembre 2009)

SadChief a dit:


> Je me rappelle avoir lu cela quelque part il y a trois semaines environ, mais n'étant point intéressé, je n'avais pas noté l'adresse :hein:
> Mais je crois qu'un coup de fil au service commercial répondra à cette question.
> Quant à si c'était valable pour tous les pays, je le crois bien, car il s'agit d'une politique commerciale destinée à mon avis à booster les ventes de fin d'année.
> Cordialement,


 
Alors effectivement, je confirme.
Après téléphone à l'Apple Store de mon pays (Suisse 0800 845 123), nous avons un droit de retour/remboursement ou échange du *1er novembre 2009 au 8 janvier 2010*.

C'est trop bien ça


----------



## bullrottt (2 Décembre 2009)

est ce valable si nous l avons acheté dans une autre enseigne ?


----------



## SadChief (2 Décembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Alors effectivement, je confirme.
> Après téléphone à l'Apple Store de mon pays (Suisse 0800 845 123), nous avons un droit de retour/remboursement ou échange du *1er novembre 2009 au 8 janvier 2010*.
> 
> C'est trop bien ça



Alors BRAVO, cela soulagera certains d'entre vous 
Peut-être ce serait bien qu'on en fasse un STICKY vu l'importance qu'on peut attacher à cette info  

SadChief


----------



## MeeD (2 Décembre 2009)

lynyx77 a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> C'est interessant, peut on savoir si les problemes ont disparu apres la mise à jours d'OSX et surtout à partir du moment ou tu as fait un power off apres cette mise à jours
> 
> J'ai le meme symptome que toi, 2 ou 3 fois le probleme et depuis mise à jour OSX+Power Off rien depuis 3 jours.



Salut,

Je n'ai plus eu de soucis après avoir fait la màj 10,6 et avoir fait un Reset Pram, pas de Power Off pour moi. Ça fait trois semaines environ et ça n'est toujours pas réapparu. Le Mac tourne environ 6 à 10h par jour et quand il n'est pas en marche, il est en veille. Jamais éteint sauf si un redémarrage est nécessaire pour une màj ou installation de logiciel par exemple.

Vraiment bizarre..


----------



## shahtooh (2 Décembre 2009)

Mely-et-image a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> J'ai commandé mon iMac 27" Core 2 Duo le vendredi 27, le jour du Black Friday. Je devrais le recevoir cette semaine si tout va bien. Comme je suis étudiant, je ne le déballerai que vendredi soir.
> 
> Ce Mac, étant mon cadeau de Noël, je le déballerai juste pour voir s'il n'y a pas de soucis.
> ...



C'est ce qui s'est passé avec le mien : réparation sur place (changement de la dalle). Aucun souci depuis lors et cela fait plus de 7 jours maintenant... Je croise les doigts!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------




MeeD a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je n'ai plus eu de soucis après avoir fait la màj 10,6 et avoir fait un Reset Pram, pas de Power Off pour moi. Ça fait trois semaines environ et ça n'est toujours pas réapparu. Le Mac tourne environ 6 à 10h par jour et quand il n'est pas en marche, il est en veille. Jamais éteint sauf si un redémarrage est nécessaire pour une màj ou installation de logiciel par exemple.
> 
> Vraiment bizarre..



Très étrange en effet.

Les symptômes étaient-ils réellement les mêmes que ceux qui ont été décrits, pris en photo et filmés (cf. les liens en début de thread)?


----------



## MeeD (2 Décembre 2009)

Oui exactement les mêmes. Des lignes horizontales qui apparaissaient un peu n'importe où, parfois plusieurs en même temps, comme si l'image sautait. Et puis également l'écran qui s'éteint et devient noir pendant environ une seconde avant de se rallumer.

J'ai jamais attendu que le phénomène disparaisse, les deux premières fois j'ai à chaque fois redémarré l'ordinateur et ça ne revenait pas pendant trois jours. 
La troisième fois je l'ai mis en veille puis sorti de veille et c'est revenu environ une heure après. Après ça j'ai redémarré puis entre temps fait la mise à jour 10.6 + reset pram et rien depuis. 
Comme je le disais plusieurs pages avant, j'utilise l'ordinateur de la même façon qu'au début sauf que j'ai la luminosité en permanence à 50%. Quand les problèmes apparaissaient, j'étais au max la journée et je la baissais le soir. Du coup peut-être que le fait de modifier régulièrement la luminosité ou de l'avoir trop forte joue. Ou pas..


----------



## shahtooh (2 Décembre 2009)

MeeD a dit:


> Oui exactement les mêmes. Des lignes horizontales qui apparaissaient un peu n'importe où, parfois plusieurs en même temps, comme si l'image sautait. Et puis également l'écran qui s'éteint et devient noir pendant environ une seconde avant de se rallumer.
> 
> J'ai jamais attendu que le phénomène disparaisse, les deux premières fois j'ai à chaque fois redémarré l'ordinateur et ça ne revenait pas pendant trois jours.
> La troisième fois je l'ai mis en veille puis sorti de veille et c'est revenu environ une heure après. Après ça j'ai redémarré puis entre temps fait la mise à jour 10.6 + reset pram et rien depuis.
> Comme je le disais plusieurs pages avant, j'utilise l'ordinateur de la même façon qu'au début sauf que j'ai la luminosité en permanence à 50%. Quand les problèmes apparaissaient, j'étais au max la journée et je la baissais le soir. Du coup peut-être que le fait de modifier régulièrement la luminosité ou de l'avoir trop forte joue. Ou pas..



Chez moi, cela n'avait aucun impact. Mais il y a peut-être simplement différents degrés d'intensité dans les problèmes qui sont (ont été pour moi!) les nôtres.

À ta place, je demanderais le remplacement de la dalle, par sécurité.


----------



## NapoProxy (2 Décembre 2009)

bonjour, 

petite news de mon cas

hier matin j'appelle Apple, je leur explique "ça saute ... blabla bla...." 
je leurs explique je je suis pas le seul à qui ça arrive et qu'il semblerait que ça soit la dalle ...
Ils m'informent qu'avant de ramener l'ordi au SAV on doit faire toutes les étapes Apple care, sinon ça me sera facturé (louche quand même c'est un truc neuf qu'a pas une semaine ...)
n'ayant pas un forfait mirobolant, je le fais tout seul comme un grand (1er dépannage sous Mac je roxx un max  ^^)
mise à jour de presque 700Mo 

et depuis hier soir ça ne saute plus ... alors que normalement ça le fait très souvent 
je ne sais que penser. Y aurait-il identification du problème et cela aurait été rectifié dans les MaJ en début de semaine ... ou alors une volonté délibérée de ma dalle à ne pas faire des siennes.

la situation me laisse plus que perplexe :hein:

donc maintenant je ne sais que faire, j'attends comme un gland que ça ressaute ou alors je demande le changement de la dalle ?




To be continued


----------



## shahtooh (3 Décembre 2009)

NapoProxy a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> petite news de mon cas
> 
> ...



Demande le changement de la dalle et explique-leur les différentes solutions que tu as essayées jusqu'ici (cf. les premières pages de ce thread).

Le problème est connu, de toute façon et l'avantage du changement de la dalle, c'est que tu évites de réinstaller toutes tes données (sans parler du backup obligatoire avant le renvoi de la machine)...


----------



## boudu (3 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> A libelulle.
> 
> Et de 21 personnes. Au suivant.



à Boudu
et 23 personnes. Le gars à l'apple care me raccroche au nez ...


----------



## SoulRage (3 Décembre 2009)

Quand à moi la fnac ne veut pas me l'échanger....sympa la garantie à 399 pour rien.

vive apple à bas la fnac.


----------



## flofava (3 Décembre 2009)

399&#8364; pour la garantie, pour mon quad core i5 elle ne m'a coutée que 179&#8364;?????????
Y a t'il plusieurs garanties a la fnac?


----------



## pinkipou (3 Décembre 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai exactement le même problème, survenu 6 jours après la livraison (Imac core i7 reçu le 24/11/2009).
J'ai appelé APPLE pour demander un retour suite à la livraison d'un produit défectueux reçu il y a moins de 14 jours, sans rien préciser d'autre. La personne ne m'a pas demandé quel type de dysfonctionnement j'avais, et a tout de suite organisé le remplacement par un autre Imac.
Le problème a disparu après un redémarrage, et n'est plus réapparu depuis. Je suis persuadé que cela reviendra.
J'ai un ami également qui a reçu son imac core i7 le 23/11/2009 et qui a eu le même problème que moi.
Pour info nos Imacs ont été fabriqués semaine 45


----------



## Rico0o (3 Décembre 2009)

SoulRage a dit:


> Quand à moi la fnac ne veut pas me l'échanger....sympa la garantie à 399 pour rien.
> 
> vive apple à bas la fnac.



Hein c'est quoi cette blague ?!
C'est la fameuse garantie où on te remplace par un produit neuf si panne pendant 3 ans ? :mouais:
Ne laisse pas tomber c'est inadmissible s'ils ne font rien alors que ton écran a un problème.
Tu as dépassé le délai des 14 jours ?


----------



## Dailyplanet (3 Décembre 2009)

pinkipou a dit:


> ...Pour info nos Imacs ont été fabriqués semaine 45



Le mien semaine 46 et aucun problème...je touche du boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## NapoProxy (3 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Demande le changement de la dalle et explique-leur les différentes solutions que tu as essayées jusqu'ici (cf. les premières pages de ce thread).
> 
> Le problème est connu, de toute façon et l'avantage du changement de la dalle, c'est que tu évites de réinstaller toutes tes données (sans parler du backup obligatoire avant le renvoi de la machine)...



Re news 

voilà après 48h ça rebug 
j'ai cru que ça n'arriverait jamais ^^

demain matin j'appelle et changement de dalle ou d'Imac on verra je suis encore dans les 14 jours 



donc si on vous demande les Mis à Jour ça sert à rien du tout


----------



## pinkipou (3 Décembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Le mien semaine 46 et aucun problème...je touche du boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis :rateau::rateau::rateau:



C'est ma faute j'avais pas qu'a commander le jour de la sortie ! ! Mais par contre je considère avoir eu de la chance de m'en être aperçu avant la fin des 14 jours ! ! !


----------



## SoulRage (3 Décembre 2009)

et non ce n'est pas une blague. j'ai bien payer 399 de garantie et la quand je demande un remplacement, j'ai le choix entre:

- leurs donner de l'argent pour qu'il le commande
- rendre le mien pour reprendre mon argent


honnètement ça m'a mis un coup au moral


----------



## pistache18 (3 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> Voici la liste des personnes ayant rencontrées ce problème, rien que sur ce "sujet de discussion" :
> Filow
> gmaxflit
> oustaou
> ...



Au 3 décembre nous ajoutons :

libelulle
SoulRage
boudu


23 personnes. Difficile de croire à un simple problème isolé. Et Apple ne communique toujours pas. Quelle honte !


----------



## Rico0o (3 Décembre 2009)

La seconde solution semble la moins mauvaise...
qu'est ce que stipule le contrat de cette garantie ? de remplacer un appareil défectueux non ?
Un écran qui saute ça leur semble normal ?
Remarque tu me diras ça m'étonne qu'à moitié. J'ai échangé mon premier 27" à la fnac.
Il avait 3 pixels morts, des traces de projection de liquide derrière la vitre et grésillait quand je baissais la luminosité.
Le mec du SAV m'a dit qu'il voyait rien et qu'il repartirait à la vente...
Dans le genre fouttage de gueule, bref il était obligé de me le changer vu que j'étais dans le délai des 14 jours. Mais bon je sentais bien que je l'emmerdais...

Ne te laisse pas faire en tout cas, c'est inadmissible surtout pour une garantie de ce prix !

Bon courage


----------



## pistache18 (3 Décembre 2009)

SoulRage a dit:


> et non ce n'est pas une blague. j'ai bien payer 399 de garantie et la quand je demande un remplacement, j'ai le choix entre:
> 
> - leurs donner de l'argent pour qu'il le commande
> - rendre le mien pour reprendre mon argent
> ...




Salut Soulrage !

Non ne te mine pas, tu as déjà beaucoup de chance à ton âge (18 ans) de pouvoir accéder à l'usage d'une telle machine. 

Pour la garantie "échange" de la Fnac, as tu la possibilité de relire les clauses du contrat pour savoir exactement ce que tu es en droit de demander au comptoir SAV de la Fnac.

Allez bon courage et ne désespère pas ... même si cela est penible. 

Amicalement.


----------



## pinkipou (3 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> Au 3 décembre nous ajoutons :
> 
> libelulle
> SoulRage
> ...



Tu as oublié pinkipou. Je rajoute aussi mon ami Quicky à qui il est arrivé la même chose. (lui n'a pas posté)
Ca fait 25 en tout ! !


----------



## SoulRage (3 Décembre 2009)

merci pour vos soutiens. je suis actuellement sur le imac et honnètement je crois que c'est le début de la fin c'est de pire en pire.

le soucis selon eux, c'est qu'ils n'en n'ont pas en stock et que du coup ils doivent le commander et que pour le commander il faut de l'argent (mon argent)

j'ai vue 6 personnes différentes dont le responsable du magasin qui ne veulent rien faire. Je me suis même engeuler très fortement avec deux car ils me parlaient réellement mal. Un m'a même dit:

De toute façon,, vous ne pouvez rien faire on a un service juridique en béton

(heu j'y serais pas aller avec un de mes proches lui il repart pas avec la même geule de quand il est arrivé lol)


----------



## pistache18 (3 Décembre 2009)

SoulRage a dit:


> merci pour vos soutiens. je suis actuellement sur le imac et honnètement je crois que c'est le début de la fin c'est de pire en pire.
> 
> le soucis selon eux, c'est qu'ils n'en n'ont pas en stock et que du coup ils doivent le commander et que pour le commander il faut de l'argent (mon argent)
> 
> ...



Fais toi rembourser et attend sagement que le problème soit maitrisé par Apple. De plus il va y avoir des changements début 2010 sur ces Imac (nouveaux proc')... Je sais "pas facile d'être sage" ... surtout à 3 semaines de Noel.


----------



## SoulRage (3 Décembre 2009)

bah le soucis c'est que j'en ait besoin et que je n'ai pas d'autre ordinateur.

Si j'en avais un autre je l'aurais fais :s


----------



## pistache18 (3 Décembre 2009)

SoulRage a dit:


> bah le soucis c'est que j'en ait besoin et que je n'ai pas d'autre ordinateur.
> 
> Si j'en avais un autre je l'aurais fais :s



Que comptes tu faire ?


----------



## flofava (3 Décembre 2009)

SoulRage, j'avais posé la question au vendeur de la fnac concernant le prix de la garantie car sur fnac.com il y avais des tarifs proportionnels au prix d'achat des articles. Il m'a repondu que pour les IMAC il s'agissait d'un prix fixe de 179&#8364;. Garantie 3 ans avec echange a neuf(valeur d'achar) et 0 pixel defectueux. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu as payé si cher pour finalement avoir des ennuis!!


----------



## SoulRage (3 Décembre 2009)

Je n'ai aucune idée sur ce que je vais faire et ce que me dit flofava me fais encore plus pesté (merci dlinfo tout de même)

en gros j'ai payer 399 à la place de 179 pour avoir des merdes...

super...


----------



## pistache18 (3 Décembre 2009)

SoulRage a dit:


> Je n'ai aucune idée sur ce que je vais faire et ce que me dit flofava me fais encore plus pesté (merci dlinfo tout de même)
> 
> en gros j'ai payer 399 à la place de 179 pour avoir des merdes...
> 
> super...




179  c'est la garantie 3 ans pièces et main d'oeuvre
399  la garantie "échange à neuf" ... mais attnetion à bien lire les conditions, car ça part plutot mal dans ton cas. Il est toujours possible de revenir en arrière, mais fais vite !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------




flofava a dit:


> SoulRage, j'avais posé la question au vendeur de la fnac concernant le prix de la garantie car sur fnac.com il y avais des tarifs proportionnels au prix d'achat des articles. Il m'a repondu que pour les IMAC il s'agissait d'un prix fixe de 179. *Garantie 3 ans avec echange a neuf(valeur d'achar) et 0 pixel defectueux*. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu as payé si cher pour finalement avoir des ennuis!!



Est il possible de lire ceci sur le contrat Fnac avant de signer ? AS tu un document écrit qui le précise et sous quelles conditions ?


----------



## SoulRage (3 Décembre 2009)

Le contrat est plutot simple en gros si tu as un soucis d'ordinateur ou de moniteur (si acheter en même temps) fnac s'engager à te l'échanger.

sauf que la ils en ont pas en stock, du coup leurs réponse:

- payer pour commander
- rendre le mac

la première = puis quoi encore ? une turlutte ?
la deuxième= impossible j'ai besoin d'un ordinateur

alors à moins de trouver un imac i5 autre part ...je suis dans la merde


----------



## SadChief (3 Décembre 2009)

Vous avez jusqu'au 9 janvier pour le retourner si besoin (voir plus haut)
Un peu de calme, et portez un jugement à froid.


----------



## pistache18 (3 Décembre 2009)

SoulRage a dit:


> Je n'ai aucune idée sur ce que je vais faire et ce que me dit flofava me fais encore plus pesté (merci dlinfo tout de même)
> 
> en gros j'ai payer 399 à la place de 179 pour avoir des merdes...
> 
> super...



Un lien sur la garantie "échange" Fnac. Ce service existe bien.


http://www4.fnac.com/Account/Basket...om=102#_lzstateValue=gSelectedGroup%3D2788115


----------



## SoulRage (3 Décembre 2009)

Le mec d'apple à la fnac (le seul à avoir écouter ce que je disais) m'a dit de tenter de réinstaller l'OS.

Il m'a dit qu'il y avait beaucoup de retour et que parfois la réinstallation de l'OS suffit.

Selon moi c'est plus un problème de chauffe mais je vais essayer quand même.


----------



## pistache18 (3 Décembre 2009)

SadChief a dit:


> Vous avez jusqu'au 9 janvier pour le retourner si besoin (voir plus haut)
> Un peu de calme, et portez un jugement à froid.



Tu as bien fait de corriger, 3 ans et non 5.

Tu as raison pour le jugement à froid, mais on peut comprendre aussi la râge de notre jeune homme.


----------



## SadChief (3 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> Tu as bien fait de corriger, 3 ans et non 5.
> 
> Tu as raison pour le jugement à froid, mais on peut comprendre aussi la râge de notre jeune homme.


Je reconnais m'être basé sur mon expérience passée avec la FNAC et mon 5D Mark II, pour lequel j'avais pris cette garantie "échange à neuf" qui sur mes papiers est valable 5 ans.
Je pensais que c'était la même chose pour les ordis 
Mea culpa


----------



## pistache18 (3 Décembre 2009)

SadChief a dit:


> Je reconnais m'être basé sur mon expérience passée avec la FNAC et mon 5D Mark II, pour lequel j'avais pris cette garantie "échange à neuf" qui sur mes papiers est valable 5 ans.
> Je pensais que c'était la même chose pour les ordis
> Mea culpa




Non pas de mea culpa, c'était pour taquiner. 

Suis également heureux propriétaire d'un Canon 5d mkII. Quel bonheur cet appareil ! Je l'ai pris chez Darty, contrairement à la Fnac, le prix de la  garantie étendue est fixée à 99 euros (!!!) quelque soit le prix du Reflex ! De plus il est possible d'assurer l'entretien du capteur gratuitement 1 fois par an pendant 5 ans, avec reprise de l'appareil 20 % 6 et 7 eme année.


----------



## Mnezyth (3 Décembre 2009)

pinkipou a dit:


> Tu as oublié pinkipou. Je rajoute aussi mon ami Quicky à qui il est arrivé la même chose. (lui n'a pas posté)
> Ca fait 25 en tout ! !



je me rajoute à cette liste . 
commandé lors du black friday reçu hier et apparition des symptômes aujourd'hui . 
j'ai contacté apple , on m'a proposé un échange , il devait m'envoyer par mail mon numero RMA mais rien dans la boite mail ce soir, on verra demain ... sinon je rappellerai


----------



## pinkipou (3 Décembre 2009)

Mnezyth a dit:


> je me rajoute à cette liste .
> commandé lors du black friday reçu hier et apparition des symptômes aujourd'hui .
> j'ai contacté apple , on m'a proposé un échange , il devait m'envoyer par mail mon numero RMA mais rien dans la boite mail ce soir, on verra demain ... sinon je rappellerai



Pour info j'ai reçu le mail avec le N° RMA 29 heures après mon appel.


----------



## Mnezyth (3 Décembre 2009)

Ok merci pour l'info

bon je viens de faire une mise ajour java et  pour le moment plus rien alors que les sauts et ecran noir arrivaient toutes les 5minutes au sens litéral.  seulement je ne vois pas en quoi une maj du java interviendrait dans notre soucis...

wait and see.


----------



## SoulRage (3 Décembre 2009)

Quelqu'un aurait il un soft pour augmenter la vitesse des ventilo ?

un peu comme smcfancontrol mais pour imac quoi
(j'ai télécharger smcfancontrol mais ça ne marche pas)

je me dis que ça peut peut être aider à qu'il y ait moins de soucis.


----------



## pistache18 (3 Décembre 2009)

Mnezyth a dit:


> je me rajoute à cette liste .
> commandé lors du black friday reçu hier et apparition des symptômes aujourd'hui .
> j'ai contacté apple , on m'a proposé un échange , il devait m'envoyer par mail mon numero RMA mais rien dans la boite mail ce soir, on verra demain ... sinon je rappellerai



26

50 avant la fin de l'année ?


----------



## SadChief (3 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> Non pas de mea culpa, c'était pour taquiner.
> 
> Suis également heureux propriétaire d'un Canon 5d mkII. Quel bonheur cet appareil ! Je l'ai pris chez Darty, contrairement à la Fnac, le prix de la  garantie étendue est fixée à 99 euros (!!!) quelque soit le prix du Reflex ! De plus il est possible d'assurer l'entretien du capteur gratuitement 1 fois par an pendant 5 ans, avec reprise de l'appareil 20 % 6 et 7 eme année.


Sans vouloir squatter ce fil (important) juste un mot pour te féliciter pour ton affaire chez Darty, bien meilleure qu'à la FNAC


----------



## SoulRage (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je pense que je vais me faire rembourser à la fnac mes 2200 et je vais commander à l'apple store à paris aux caroussel

quelqu'un sait il si des i5 sont dispo la bas ?


----------



## lynyx77 (4 Décembre 2009)

De mon coté les sursauts sont revenus apres 4 jours de treves

En fait pendant ces 4 jours j'avais mis la lumiere à moitie de son intensité et la aucun probleme.

 hier en la mettant à fond+ un video Full HD en plein ecran les sursauts sont revenus en moins de 30 min.

J'ai meme eu un ecran inversé, un drole de bug celui la,.

Je vais voir comment se comporte le SAV  du Store du Carrousel car il vient de la.


----------



## shahtooh (4 Décembre 2009)

lynyx77 a dit:


> De mon coté les sursauts sont revenus apres 4 jours de treves
> 
> En fait pendant ces 4 jours j'avais mis la lumiere à moitie de son intensité et la aucun probleme.
> 
> ...



Changement de dalle. Cela prend max. 1h30.


----------



## NapoProxy (4 Décembre 2009)

renews 

c'est officiel le SAV Apple c'est le top 

super sympa dispo à l'écoute hyper compréhensif. Rien à dire si ce n'est chapeau 

bon le hic c'est que j'ai une carte graphique 512Mo. du coup ils relancent la commande en chine, le délai me fait un peu peur vu qu'il est inconnu  -_-'' 

et changer la dalle ça veut dire aller à Paris ça m'enchante guère donc l'échange évoqué ça m'arrange je n'ai donc pas insisté. 

mais la reprise de l'ancien est super rapide Oo

en espérant que ça se reproduise pas (enfin pas sur moi  )


Edit : pour ceux qui ont renvoyé leur imac, vous avez mis le clavier et la souris avec ou pas ? (j'ai oublié de demander -_-" et vu que j'ai un pavé numérique j'aimerai bien le garder ^^)
merci de vos réponse


----------



## Xian (4 Décembre 2009)

J'ai mon i7 depuis 3 heures. Jusqu'ici, aucun problème.

Je stresse quand même un peu...

Que dois-je faire pour faire apparaître les "sursauts", si mon écran est touché ? mettre de la vidéo à fond ? des jeux gourmands ?


----------



## lynyx77 (4 Décembre 2009)

Xian a dit:


> J'ai mon i7 depuis 3 heures. Jusqu'ici, aucun problème.
> 
> Je stresse quand même un peu...
> 
> Que dois-je faire pour faire apparaître les "sursauts", si mon écran est touché ? mettre de la vidéo à fond ? des jeux gourmands ?



Un bon test pour moi, met la luminosité à fond retire les outils d'eco d'energie ainsi que l'economiseur d'ecran.
Ensuite tu balances une video Full Hd genre un blu-ray rippé en plein ecran, pour moi c imparable au bout de 30 min, les sursaut arrivent.


----------



## Xian (5 Décembre 2009)

Moins de 24 heures que l'i7 est là et tout va bien. J'ai fait tourner des jeux et des videos en plein écran et pas le moindre problème, jusqu'ici... 

Je vous tiens au courant. Il ne faudrait pas non plus que l'on ne parle que des problèmes.


----------



## oustaou (5 Décembre 2009)

pour ma part, je dois reconnaitre que je n'ai plus de problème.

Ce qui a changé peut-être, outre les maj faites, le fait que j'utilise mon écran avec une luminosité réglée au plus faible après calibration pour mes traitements photos.

wait & see, tant qu'Apple ne fait pas d'annonce officielle de rappel, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas de solutions de toute façon...


----------



## lynyx77 (5 Décembre 2009)

oustaou a dit:


> pour ma part, je dois reconnaitre que je n'ai plus de problème.
> 
> Ce qui a changé peut-être, outre les maj faites, le fait que j'utilise mon écran avec une luminosité réglée au plus faible après calibration pour mes traitements photos.
> 
> wait & see, tant qu'Apple ne fait pas d'annonce officielle de rappel, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas de solutions de toute façon...



Avec la luminosité à la moitié les sursauts n'apparaissent pas.


----------



## Xian (5 Décembre 2009)

J'ai fait mes tests avec la luminosité à fond, mais je n'ai peut-être pas encore assez poussé. J'espère que si


----------



## Dailyplanet (5 Décembre 2009)

Moi je me suis "taper" ce matin le dessin animé Robots avec la luminosité à fond...ben aucun sursaut


----------



## shahtooh (5 Décembre 2009)

oustaou a dit:


> pour ma part, je dois reconnaitre que je n'ai plus de problème.
> 
> Ce qui a changé peut-être, outre les maj faites, le fait que j'utilise mon écran avec une luminosité réglée au plus faible après calibration pour mes traitements photos.
> 
> wait & see, tant qu'Apple ne fait pas d'annonce officielle de rappel, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas de solutions de toute façon...



Si, remplacer la dalle.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------




Dailyplanet a dit:


> Moi je me suis "taper" ce matin le dessin animé Robots avec la luminosité à fond...ben aucun sursaut



Dites les gars, faut arrêter de croire aux miracles : un problème qui n'est pas traité est un problème qui ne disparaît pas.

Les problèmes d'écran ont largement été décrits et il n'y a pas 36 solutions : remplacement de la dalle ou échange de machine (pour une qui n'a pas les mêmes soucis).


----------



## passidyM (5 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Si, remplacer la dalle.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------
> 
> ...



peu etre que appel à réglé le proble en faisait la revision B  on ne sait jamais se que appel fait puiqu'il communique jamais


----------



## shahtooh (5 Décembre 2009)

passidyM a dit:


> peu etre que appel à réglé le proble en faisait la revision B  on ne sait jamais se que appel fait puiqu'il communique jamais



Très probable : il faut donc demander un échange de machine si c'est possible ou le remplacement de la dalle.

Cela dit, comme je l'ai dit plus tôt sur ce fil, l'intérieur de mon iMac avec un bel autocollant avec "REV C" dessus...


----------



## lynyx77 (6 Décembre 2009)

Voici un nouveau bug de mon coté concernant le problème de dalles. cela fait la 2 eme fois que cela se produit après une longue utilisation.

Je me retrouve avec l'ecran splitté et obligé de rebooter pour faire disparaitre le probleme.


----------



## shahtooh (7 Décembre 2009)

lynyx77 a dit:


> Voici un nouveau bug de mon coté concernant le problème de dalles. cela fait la 2 eme fois que cela se produit après une longue utilisation.
> 
> Je me retrouve avec l'ecran splitté et obligé de rebooter pour faire disparaitre le probleme.



Suspendre l'activité du moniteur suffit à régler momentanément le problème.

Pour une solution définitive : remplacement de la dalle...


----------



## Ben69 (7 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous! Voici des petites nouvelles de mon cas...

J'ai reçu cet après midi un nouvel imac 27" en remplacement (échange standard) d'un précédent imac qui sursautait...etc... (on connait la chanson lol ) et ce après 3 semaines d'attente sans ordi!!!
Aussi, quelle ne fut pas ma déception quand j'ai remarqué sur le bon de livraison que la machine livrée comportait une CG HD 4670 a lieu de la HD 4850 commandée à la base  Grrrrrrrrr!!!

Donc, rebelote, appel de l'applecare pour les prevenir... et là, le type que j'ai au bout du fil ne me propose pas de remplacer la machine mais plutot de me rembourser 
Ce à quoi je lui répond que je veux juste qu'on me livre la machine que j'ai commandé (le 20 octobre, ça fait quand même un mois et demi!!!) en état de marche si possible!!
Et là, il me dit que s'il m'a proposé le remboursemnt, "c'est parce qu'ils avaient des "problèmes" sur ces configurations" sans me donne plus de détails!

Bref, j'ai quand même demandé un nouvel échange standard en leur précisant que si possible cela ne prenne pas encore 3 semaines...

Voilou, c'est tout pour le moment...


----------



## pistache18 (7 Décembre 2009)

Ben69 a dit:


> Salut à tous! Voici des petites nouvelles de mon cas...
> 
> J'ai reçu cet après midi un nouvel imac 27" en remplacement (échange standard) d'un précédent imac qui sursautait...etc... (on connait la chanson lol ) et ce après 3 semaines d'attente sans ordi!!!
> Aussi, quelle ne fut pas ma déception quand j'ai remarqué sur le bon de livraison que la machine livrée comportait une CG HD 4670 a lieu de la HD 4850 commandée à la base  Grrrrrrrrr!!!
> ...




J'ai lu sur le net que la  cause de ces sursauts d'écran était la carte graphique (source, un distributeur suisse). 

Si Apple fait l'échange standard avec une autre carte graphique, ceci pourrait confirmer cela.

L'avenir nous le dira, mais perso j'en suis de plus en plus convaincu.


----------



## shahtooh (8 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> J'ai lu sur le net que la  cause de ces sursauts d'écran était la carte graphique (source, un distributeur suisse).
> 
> Si Apple fait l'échange standard avec une autre carte graphique, ceci pourrait confirmer cela.
> 
> L'avenir nous le dira, mais perso j'en suis de plus en plus convaincu.



Moi, pas vraiment, étant donné qu'on a changé ma dalle d'ordinateur, par la CG, de un, et que, de deux, les problèmes ne sont plus survenus depuis presque deux semaines maintenant, alors qu'ils se manifestaient, au minimum toutes les 72 heures...


----------



## pistache18 (8 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Moi, pas vraiment, étant donné qu'on a changé ma dalle d'ordinateur, par la CG, de un, et que, de deux, les problèmes ne sont plus survenus depuis presque deux semaines maintenant, alors qu'ils se manifestaient, au minimum toutes les 72 heures...



oui, je connais ta situation.

A ce propos, as tu discuté avec la personne qui ait intervenu chez toi ? Qu'en pense elle ? Série ? Apple a t il communiqué en interne à ce sujet ?


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h26 ----------

Apple reconnait les problèmes liés aux nouveaux Imac et ouvre un site pour les recenser : 
http://imac.squeaked.com/index.php


La reconnaissance officielles des problèmes est déjà une étape importante dans leur résolution !


----------



## emah (8 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> *Apple* reconnait les problèmes liés aux nouveaux Imac et *ouvre un site* pour les recenser :
> http://imac.squeaked.com/index.php
> 
> 
> La reconnaissance officielles des problèmes est déjà une étape importante dans leur résolution !



Oui on reconnait tout de suite la charte graphique d'Apple sur ce site.


----------



## folatyre (8 Décembre 2009)

bonjour,

après des blackout et des sauts d'écran sur mon premier 27'' et suite à un échange standard sur l'Apple Store (Suisse) après 12 jours, mon iMac de remplacement, installé depuis 10 jours, ne présente AUCUN problème d'écran


----------



## Dailyplanet (8 Décembre 2009)

folatyre a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> après des blackout et des sauts d'écran sur mon premier 27'' et suite à un échange standard sur l'Apple Store (Suisse) après 12 jours, mon iMac de remplacement, installé depuis 10 jours, ne présente AUCUN problème d'écran



Peux-tu me dire la semaine de construction de ton nouvel iMac ? 
W89??


----------



## shahtooh (8 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> oui, je connais ta situation.
> 
> A ce propos, as tu discuté avec la personne qui ait intervenu chez toi ? Qu'en pense elle ? Série ? Apple a t il communiqué en interne à ce sujet ?
> 
> ...



Le technicien d'AppleCare qui est venu chez moi a émis les hypothèses suivantes :
- soit la CG
- soit la dalle
- soit un des câbles qui relie la dalle à la C-Mère

Si c'était un problème de carte graphique, m'est avis que j'aurais déjà subi le retour des problèmes. Or, jusqu'ici, il n'en est rien et mon cas était semblable aux autres. Il est donc fort probable, bien que je ne sois pas l'ensemble des cas à moi tout seul, qu'il s'agisse bien d'un problème de dalle et non de carte graphique.

En ce qui concerne la reconnaissance par Apple du problème, j'émets des doutes sur le lien que tu donnes : cela est-il un site Apple officiel?


----------



## BillyPaul (8 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Si c'était un problème de carte graphique, m'est avis que j'aurais déjà subi le retour des problèmes. Or, jusqu'ici, il n'en est rien et mon cas était semblable aux autres. Il est donc fort probable, bien que je ne sois pas l'ensemble des cas à moi tout seul, qu'il s'agisse bien d'un problème de dalle et non de carte graphique.



peut-être que la CG n'est pas adaptée à la dalle, et qu'ils ont remplacé la dalle pour qu'elle soit adaptée à la CG, mais ils auraient pu trouver une CG qui convienne à la dalle ? :hein:
enfin bon, je dis ça comme ça... 
peut-être que Apple a vu que le problème vient bel et bien de la dalle


----------



## folatyre (8 Décembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Peux-tu me dire la semaine de construction de ton nouvel iMac ?
> W89??



premier iMac déféctueux: W89, Sanghai, semaine 43 (Octobre)
deuxième iMac: w89, Sanghai, semaine 47 (Novembre)


----------



## shahtooh (8 Décembre 2009)

BillyPaul a dit:


> peut-être que la CG n'est pas adaptée à la dalle, et qu'ils ont remplacé la dalle pour qu'elle soit adaptée à la CG, mais ils auraient pu trouver une CG qui convienne à la dalle ? :hein:
> enfin bon, je dis ça comme ça...
> peut-être que Apple a vu que le problème vient bel et bien de la dalle



Si je suis ce que tu dis, alors le problème tient au couple dalle-CG. Autant changer la dalle alors, c'est moins contraignant en AppleCare. Au niveau du processus industriel, je ne sais pas. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, tout est possible. Je ne livre ici que le fruit de mon expérience et de mes déductions. 

Ce qui compte, in fine, c'est que mon problème soit résolu. Et c'est le cas depuis dix jours. Il n'y a aucune raison, dès lors que vous avez les mêmes symptômes que les miens, que le remplacement de la dalle ne permette pas de résoudre votre problème. 

C'est le raisonnement tenu par l'AppleCare ici, qui expérimentait la chose avec moi, puisqu'ils ont reçu quelques iMac défectueux ayant le même problème peu après mon intervention.


----------



## BillyPaul (8 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Si je suis ce que tu dis, alors le problème tient au couple dalle-CG. Autant changer la dalle alors, c'est moins contraignant en AppleCare. Au niveau du processus industriel, je ne sais pas.



oui, enfin ce n'est qu'une hypothèse, je ne suis pas spécialiste dans le domaine  

ce qui compte c'est que tout tourne correctement


----------



## Bétélgeuse (8 Décembre 2009)

Problème de carte graphique instable ..


----------



## MeeD (8 Décembre 2009)

Tu as vu ça quelque part ? C'est officiel ?


----------



## Bétélgeuse (8 Décembre 2009)

MeeD a dit:


> Tu as vu ça quelque part ? C'est officiel ?


 
Non rien d'officiel , mais souvent ce probléme récurrent est constaté dans les lancements de nouveaux produits , aprés avoir lu tout les posts rien de significatif est identifié ... Je ne crois pas trop a la dalle défectueuse , l'instabilité me fait penser a la carte ... rien n'est certain cependant , le mieux a mon avis est de communiquer avec Apple pour renégocier le délai de 14 jours vu qu'ils ne vous apportent aucune réponse cohèrente


----------



## Cyan (9 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> Apple reconnait les problèmes liés aux nouveaux Imac et ouvre un site pour les recenser :
> http://imac.squeaked.com/index.php
> 
> 
> La reconnaissance officielles des problèmes est déjà une étape importante dans leur résolution !


 
Salut à tous,

Désolé Pistache18, ce site a été mis en ligne par un utilisateur des forums Apple Discussions, ce n'est pas un sondage officiel mais reste interresant tout de même


----------



## Dailyplanet (9 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> ...pour renégocier le délai de 14 jours vu qu'ils ne vous apportent aucune réponse cohèrente



Pour info, le droit de retour (pour cause de Noël) est étendu du 1er novembre 2009 au 8 janvier 2010 pour les personnes qui ont acheté leurs machines entre le 1er nov et le 24 décembre.
C'est beaucoup plus que 14 jours  et c'est toujours bon à prendre


----------



## Johannès (9 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part, je l'ai reçu lundi. Quelque sursauts sur l'écran mardi matin.

Solution qu'on m'a donnée : éteindre l'iMac puis appuyer 30 secondes sur le bouton de mise en route, puis reboot. Ce que j'ai fait, depuis plus de sursauts.

Chanceux ou pas, je n'en sais rien et je croise les doigts pour que cela ait fonctionné, en tout cas pour l'instant c'est nickel. 10 heures par jour dessus quand même...

Et je suis bien content d'avoir switché après 10 ans de pc intensif

pour info : w8947...


----------



## SimonL (11 Décembre 2009)

Pour info, le support AppleCare a finalement accepté un échange de machine.  Car ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne savaient pas encore d'où venait le problème : dalle, carte graphique, problème de câble, driver, OS ... Donc soient ils me changaient quelque chose sans savoir si c'était réellement utile, soit ils procédaient à l'échange ... avec un délai  de deux mois !!!  Je serai livré mi-février ...  J'espère au moins que d'ici là ils auront trouvé et corrigé l'origine de la panne.

Simon


----------



## toto160 (11 Décembre 2009)

Mon iMac i7 a été expédié aujourd'hui. Je devrais normalement le recevoir lundi. Il a été fabriqué à Shanghai, semaine 50 (Décembre). Et je STRESSE d'avoir un Mac qui saute!!
Sur le site *http://imac.squeaked.com/index.php* ils disent que plusieurs Apple store leur on dit que la raison pour laquelle les iMac 27 sont passés en délai "2 semaines" c'est qu'Apple remplace les cartes graphiques. Pensez-vous qu'ils ont remplacés la mienne aussi avant de d'expédier le tout ?? 
Un truc qui me fera vraiment, vraiment chier, c'est qu'après 2 semaine avoir reçu l'engin, d'avoir TOUT transférer, installer, configurer...... l'écran saute..... Alors là je peux vous dire que je serais dans une colère noir. Et qu'il auront intérêt de me l'échanger contre un neuf.


----------



## leellow (11 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> 26
> 
> 50 avant la fin de l'année ?



Je suis la 27 ieme..
après les bandes horizontales, écran noir.
Génial. 

y'a quelqu'un qui s'est fait échangé/ réparé son mac et qui a demandé une compensation en échange ?

(après avoir claqué 1500 euros dans du matos de merde, j'aimerais bien que mon revendeur m'offre au moins un ipod  )


----------



## pistache18 (11 Décembre 2009)

leellow a dit:


> Je suis la 27 ieme..
> après les bandes horizontales, écran noir.
> Génial.
> 
> ...



Tu peux toujours demander ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h36 ----------




Cyan a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Désolé Pistache18, ce site a été mis en ligne par un utilisateur des forums Apple Discussions, ce n'est pas un sondage officiel mais reste interresant tout de même



Autant pour moi.

C'est regrettable, Apple pratique toujours la politique de l'autruche, la tête dans le sable, alors ...

Je ne suis pas sûr que la pomme maîtrise encore la situation. Les échanges se font ils en aveugle, ou Apple cible il les échanges sur une autre production ?

Pour ceux qui, comme moi, souhaitent acheter prochainement un Imac 27 (i5), il est urgent d'attendre ! ! !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h43 ----------




SimonL a dit:


> Pour info, le support AppleCare a finalement accepté un échange de machine.  Car ils m'ont dit qu'ils *ne savaient pas encore d'où venait le problème : dalle, carte graphique, problème de câble, driver, OS ... *Donc soient ils me changaient quelque chose sans savoir si c'était réellement utile, soit ils procédaient à l'échange ... avec un délai  de deux mois !!!  Je serai livré mi-février ...  J'espère au moins que d'ici là ils auront trouvé et corrigé l'origine de la panne.
> 
> Simon



C'est pas très rassurant ...


----------



## j2c (12 Décembre 2009)

*28*

panique ce soir, l'écran se met à scintiller sur des zones horizontales voir à s'éteindre 1/4 de secondes....
J'ai suivi la solution de Johannes : extinction, rallumage bouton appuyé 30 sec puis redémarrage...je croise les doigts!
Juste au moment ou j'attaquais mes premiers projets imovie !!!!


----------



## Bétélgeuse (13 Décembre 2009)

Y a t'il déja eu a votre connaissance des incidents du meme genre sur Imac 21.5 ? ne serait-ce qu'un seul identifié ....pour essayer de cerner un peu mieux le probléme et déterminer si dans un premier temps ça n'arrive que sur les grandes dalles de 27 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h18 ----------




BillyPaul a dit:


> peut-être que la CG n'est pas adaptée à la dalle, et qu'ils ont remplacé la dalle pour qu'elle soit adaptée à la CG, mais ils auraient pu trouver une CG qui convienne à la dalle ? :hein:
> enfin bon, je dis ça comme ça...
> peut-être que Apple a vu que le problème vient bel et bien de la dalle


 

Je penses que tu es pas loin de la vérité ... Il y a un rapport conflictuel entre la dalle de 27 et la CG Haut de gamme

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------

Bon , on va essayer d'y voir plus clair ...
Il n'y a aucun retour d'information sur les 21 , on peut donc en déduire que le probléme se situe sur les dalles de 27 ... reste a savoir aussi dans quel pourcentage  ça concerne les processeurs i5 OU i7 ? 
Autre soucis et pas le moindre ... changer les dalles et les cartes , voir faire un échange standart ne nous apportent rien d' " officiellement " rassurant sur les effets secondaires , s'ils ne communiquent pas c'est bien la preuve qu'ils n'ont encore rien identifié  .... n'est t'il pas urgent de renégocier le délai de 14 jours vu qu'il s'agit d'incidents "natifs" non identifiés ...et d'attendre une déclaration officielle de Apple sur la cause réelle des incidents et connaitre leur solution au probléme ? voir connaitre aussi les statuts commerçiaux et juridiques  ...


----------



## Ben69 (13 Décembre 2009)

en effet, je pense aussi que ça peut venir de l'association dalle 27" + CG HD 4850. Pour en etre sur, il faudrait savoir s'il y a eu des cas de sursauts avec des configurations core 2 duo 27" + CG HD 4670. S'il n'y a aucune machine de ce type qui présente des sursauts, alors on peut bien en déduire que c'est le couple dalle 27" + HD 4850 qui foire.

Ce qui pourrait expliquer ce que m'a dit récemment l'applecare par téléphone (Cf post précédent)...

Pour info : l'imac de remplacement qu'on m'a livré par erreur est un 27" avec HD 4670 et il ne présente aucun sursaut... c'est juste pour info, je sais que ce n'est pas forcément représentatif de tous les cas...


----------



## Bétélgeuse (13 Décembre 2009)

Ben69 a dit:


> en effet, je pense aussi que ça peut venir de l'association dalle 27" + CG HD 4850. Pour en etre sur, il faudrait savoir s'il y a eu des cas de sursauts avec des configurations core 2 duo 27" + CG HD 4670. S'il n'y a aucune machine de ce type qui présente des sursauts, alors on peut bien en déduire que c'est le couple dalle 27" + HD 4850 qui foire.
> 
> Ce qui pourrait expliquer ce que m'a dit récemment l'applecare par téléphone (Cf post précédent)...
> 
> Pour info : l'imac de remplacement qu'on m'a livré par erreur est un 27" avec HD 4670 et il ne présente aucun sursaut... c'est juste pour info, je sais que ce n'est pas forcément représentatif de tous les cas...


 
Moi je trouves que c'est une déduction cohérente , tu avais commandé un 27 + HD 4850 et ... patatrack ! tu renvoies et tu reçois un autre 27 , et sans que tu demandes quoi que ce soit , d'office il te mettes une HD 4670 ... Cherchez la panne ...!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------




Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Moi je trouves que c'est une déduction cohérente , tu avais commandé un 27 + HD 4850 et ... patatrack ! tu renvoies et tu reçois un autre 27 , et sans que tu demandes quoi que ce soit , d'office il te mettes une HD 4670 ... Cherchez la panne ...!


 


Rappel : 27 Intel Quad Core i5 / I7 Carte HD 4850
              27 Intel Core 2 Duo ( 3.06GHz ou 3.33GHz ) Carte HD 4670

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------

A voir le rapport "indiscrétion" sur la page d'accueil j'ai la forte impression que personne y comprend rien et qu'il est urgent .... d'attendre


----------



## MeeD (13 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un iMac 27" C2D avec la 4670 avec ce soucis... Enfin plus depuis un mois mais je suis sûr que si je m'amuse à l'utiliser avec la luminosité à fond comme je le faisais au début le problème va revenir.


----------



## shahtooh (13 Décembre 2009)

J'ai une 4670...

Il faudrait être dans le secret des dieux pour savoir si c'est un problème lié au couple CG-dalle.

Toujours est-il qu'après le remplacement de ma dalle il y a maintenant trois semaines, c'est toujours le calme plat, plus un seul souci...


----------



## Xian (13 Décembre 2009)

Sur le site qui recense les problèmes, il y a autant de C2D que de i5 ou i7 qui ont le problème de scintillement d'écran :

Total: 292

Processor
3.06C2D: 121
3.33C2D: 11
2.66i5: 55
2.8i7: 105

Je dis ça aussi pour me rassurer, vu que j'ai un i7  Ils ne trient pas par carte graphique. Et ce n'est pas un pourcentage par rapport au nombre total de machines, c'est basé uniquement sur les retours de ceux qui se donnent la peine de mettre les infos sur le site.

Et ce sont les semaines 46 et 47 qui ont le plus de cas.


----------



## SimonL (13 Décembre 2009)

Comment on peut quelle est la semaine de fabrication de son iMac ?

Simon (sans iMac pour deux mois ...)


----------



## Xian (13 Décembre 2009)

Dans "informations systèmes" (alt-clic sur menu pomme), matériel, tu as le n° de série, qui devrait commencer par W89. Les deux chiffres suivants devraient être la semaine de fabrication (chez moi, c'est W8947...). Sinon, ce site te donnera toutes les infos sur base du n°


----------



## pinkipou (13 Décembre 2009)

Pour info j'ai appelé APPLE pour ce problème le 01/12/09, et demandé un échange, et si tout va bien je recevrai la nouvelle machine demain ou après-demain.
Elle aurait dû être expédiée le 15/12/09 et elle a été expédiée le 12/12/09.
Visiblement contre toute attente ils ont pris de l'avance. 
Je vous tiendrais au courant si le défaut persiste sur la nouvelle machine. (Imac core i7)


----------



## Bétélgeuse (13 Décembre 2009)

pinkipou a dit:


> Pour info j'ai appelé APPLE pour ce problème le 01/12/09, et demandé un échange, et si tout va bien je recevrai la nouvelle machine demain ou après-demain.
> Elle aurait dû être expédiée le 15/12/09 et elle a été expédiée le 12/12/09.
> Visiblement contre toute attente ils ont pris de l'avance.
> Je vous tiendrais au courant si le défaut persiste sur la nouvelle machine. (Imac core i7)


 
Oui , tiens nous au courant s'il te plait car aujourd'hui on patauge grave et on navigue a vue ...!


----------



## shahtooh (13 Décembre 2009)

Faites changer la dalle...  

(C'en devient presque drôle, à force)


----------



## Bétélgeuse (13 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Faites changer la dalle...
> 
> (C'en devient presque drôle, à force)


 

Développe ta réponse s'il te plait ...


----------



## shahtooh (13 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Développe ta réponse s'il te plait ...



J'ai eu tous les problèmes décrits ici, qui se manifestaient de façon plutôt aiguë, et qui ont été résolus jusqu'à présent (3 semaines sans plus un seul souci) par un simple changement de dalle qui a pris une heure en tout et pour tout.

Donc si vous n'avez pas envie de perdre du temps pour rien, faites changer la dalle.


----------



## j2c (13 Décembre 2009)

je suis dégoûté..ça recommence de plus belle aujourd'hui.
Je vais contacter Apple pour un échange ou remplacement de dalle.


----------



## Dailyplanet (13 Décembre 2009)

pinkipou a dit:


> Pour info j'ai appelé APPLE pour ce problème le 01/12/09, et demandé un échange, et si tout va bien je recevrai la nouvelle machine demain ou après-demain.
> Elle aurait dû être expédiée le 15/12/09 et elle a été expédiée le 12/12/09.
> Visiblement contre toute attente ils ont pris de l'avance.
> Je vous tiendrais au courant si le défaut persiste sur la nouvelle machine. (Imac core i7)



Est-ce que tu peux garder ton iMac chez toi le temps qu'Apple t'envoie le nouveau ?


----------



## pinkipou (13 Décembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux garder ton iMac chez toi le temps qu'Apple t'envoie le nouveau ?



En principe non, car on est contacté par un transporteur dans les 72H après avoir appelé APPLE pour convenir d'un rendez-vous afin d'emporter la machine défectueuse. (le déclenchement de la procédure d'envoi du nouvel Imac se fait quand même sans attendre le retour de l'ancien, pour ne pas perdre trop de temps).
Sauf que dans mon cas, je n'ai pas été contacté par le transporteur pour procéder à l'enlèvement, et ça m'arrange bien pour pouvoir tout transférer.


----------



## Dailyplanet (14 Décembre 2009)

pinkipou a dit:


> En principe non, car on est contacté par un transporteur dans les 72H après avoir appelé APPLE pour convenir d'un rendez-vous afin d'emporter la machine défectueuse. (le déclenchement de la procédure d'envoi du nouvel Imac se fait quand même sans attendre le retour de l'ancien, pour ne pas perdre trop de temps).
> Sauf que dans mon cas, je n'ai pas été contacté par le transporteur pour procéder à l'enlèvement, et ça m'arrange bien pour pouvoir tout transférer.



Pourras-tu encore juste me dire la semaine de fabrication de ton nouveau iMac i7 dès que tu l'auras reçu.
W89*??* (numéro de série). merci


----------



## pinkipou (14 Décembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Pourras-tu encore juste me dire la semaine de fabrication de ton nouveau iMac i7 dès que tu l'auras reçu.
> W89*??* (numéro de série). merci



Oui, pas de problème. Je pense que ce sera certainement semaine 50.
Je confirmerais quand je l'aurais reçu.


----------



## pistache18 (14 Décembre 2009)

Lu sur MacBidouille :

"On a connu deux problèmes sur les nouveaux iMac 27". Le premier, celui qui a fait le plus de bruit a été celui de dalle en verre cassée au déballage sur des modèles core i5/i7. Selon nos informations, il a été depuis résolu en usine. Le second pose toujours des problèmes à de nombreuses personnes et provoque de temps à autre un flash du rétro-éclairage sur les écrans. Apple n'y a toujours pas apporté de solution.
Selon Computerword, c'est ce problème qui aurait provoqué la pénurie d'iMac 27", Apple ayant décidé d'y apporter une solution avant de sortir les machines des chaînes. Dans ce cas, nous souhaitons très fort que le règlement de ce problème passe par une mise à jour logicielle et ne soit pas lié à un problème matériel. Dans le cas contraire, *ceux qui sont touchés seront confrontés à la politique d'Apple de ne pas faire de rappel massif de machines, quel que soit le problème *et tant qu'ils n'y sont pas obligés par les autorités (voir affaire des iPod nano V1 au Japon). *Les possesseurs de ces machines devront sinon faire le siège des SAV jusqu'à ce que leur problème soit réglé*."

Source : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/12/14/la-penurie-d-imac-27-liee-au-probleme-de-flash-de-l-ecran?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+macbidouille+%28MacBidouille.com%29


Bon courage aux personnes touchées par ce problème.


----------



## shahtooh (14 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> Lu sur MacBidouille :
> 
> "On a connu deux problèmes sur les nouveaux iMac 27". Le premier, celui qui a fait le plus de bruit a été celui de dalle en verre cassée au déballage sur des modèles core i5/i7. Selon nos informations, il a été depuis résolu en usine. Le second pose toujours des problèmes à de nombreuses personnes et provoque de temps à autre un flash du rétro-éclairage sur les écrans. Apple n'y a toujours pas apporté de solution.
> Selon Computerword, c'est ce problème qui aurait provoqué la pénurie d'iMac 27", Apple ayant décidé d'y apporter une solution avant de sortir les machines des chaînes. Dans ce cas, nous souhaitons très fort que le règlement de ce problème passe par une mise à jour logicielle et ne soit pas lié à un problème matériel. Dans le cas contraire, *ceux qui sont touchés seront confrontés à la politique d'Apple de ne pas faire de rappel massif de machines, quel que soit le problème *et tant qu'ils n'y sont pas obligés par les autorités (voir affaire des iPod nano V1 au Japon). *Les possesseurs de ces machines devront sinon faire le siège des SAV jusqu'à ce que leur problème soit réglé*."
> ...



Mon expérience personnelle fait mentir Macbidouille.

Il faut dire que Lionel aime brocarder Apple quand il le peut, avec des jugements très peu nuancés et argumentés.

Bref, que ceux qui ont le problème fasse changer leur dalle ou demandent à tout le moins une solution au problème qu'ils rencontrent : leur machine est sous garantie quoi qu'il arrive.

Je crois très peu, du reste, à la solution logicielle que MacBidouille appelle de ses voeux... Le fait qu'elle n'ait pas vu le jour jusqu'à présent et, surtout, que l'iMac accuse des retards importants de livraison (mais on reste dans la conjecture...) indique plus que probablement un problème matériel quelconque.

(3 semaines sans problème depuis mon changement de dalle... Cet iMac 27" est une tuerie!   :love: )


----------



## Bétélgeuse (14 Décembre 2009)

Je travaille actuellement en PC Windows conçu par un assembleur depuis quelques années et sans incidents significatifs ... J'avais une forte envie de basculer en Mac ... mais ça ma calmé d'un coup ! je vais attendre un peu pour voir comme ça évolue !...
Ce que je comprends , c'est que ça va beaucoup trop vite entre la conception produit et la validation production ... des étapes essentielles comme le controle qualité et les tests Herdwing sur chaines de production aléatoires sont baclées , voir inexistantes ... toutes marques confondues


----------



## shahtooh (14 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Je travaille actuellement en PC Windows conçu par un assembleur depuis quelques années et sans incidents significatifs ... J'avais une forte envie de basculer en Mac ... mais ça ma calmé d'un coup ! je vais attendre un peu pour voir comme ça évolue !...
> Ce que je comprends , c'est que ça va beaucoup trop vite entre la conception produit et la validation production ... des étapes essentielles comme le controle qualité et les tests Herdwing sur chaines de production aléatoires sont baclées , voir inexistantes ... toutes marques confondues



Je pense qu'il faut surtout arrêter de croire au Père-Noël. 

Il y a des BMW qui n'ont eu que des problèmes, des Jaguar aux câblages foireux, des Lobb aux coutures mal faites et même des Fontana Arte fendues... 

Le prix ne protège pas des défauts et vices cachés.

Les défauts font partie du quotidien et, je me répète, *ce qui serait scandaleux serait de ne pas bénéficier de la garantie à laquelle on a droit*.

Je ne regrette pas une seule minute l'achat de mon nouvel iMac, même s'il a fallu en passer par un premier à la vitre pétée et un second à la dalle défectueuse (mais remplacée).


----------



## toto160 (14 Décembre 2009)

Voilà reçu l'iMac aujourd'hui! Et devinez quoi ? L'écran saute là au moment ou j'écris ce poste, il s'éteint complétement même! Infernal et ça s'arrête pas. Donc on peut me rajouter sur la liste. Je vais demander un échange demain. Et si le 2eme foirera aussi, remboursement et j'attendrais un peu que le problème sois régler. Vu que apple a retardé les commandes des i7, peut être qu'ils ont enfin trouver la solution à ce problème de merde.


----------



## pistache18 (14 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Mon expérience personnelle fait mentir Macbidouille.
> 
> Il faut dire que Lionel aime brocarder Apple quand il le peut, avec des jugements très peu nuancés et argumentés.
> 
> ...



Oui, je connais ta situation, et tant mieux si ton problème semble résolu.

Ceci étant, le plus inquiétant dans l'histoire, c'est que Apple semble naviguer à vue et n'a toujours pas trouvé de solution... fiable pour tous le monde, pas seulement dans ton cas. On ne peut pas faire de ton cas particulier une généralité.

Cela dit, il est sage qu'Apple ait décidé de réduire la voilure de production, mais il eut été tellement plus "classe" d'en donner la réelle raison plutôt que de prendre leur clients pour des imbéciles en prétextant des problèmes de livraison. 

Si les contrôles qualité en sortie de chaine étaient réalisés correctement, tous ceux qui subissent ce problème de "flash" d'écran n'en seraient pas là !
Et ça, c'est franchement décevant,non ? 

Comme beaucoup sur ce site, j'aime beaucoup Apple, mais je ne suis pas "piqué" au point de tout leur pardonner aveuglement. (je ne dis pas ça pour toi en particulier, mais pour ceux qui n'acceptent pas que l'on puisse émettre des critiques à l'égard d'Apple, à croire que leur Ego soit menacé ?)

Amicalement.


----------



## Selune (14 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Je suis nouvelle un peu dans l'univers Mac.
Aujourd'hui après un MacBook Pro (Mid2007), je passe à l'iMac 27" i5, superbe et merveilleuse machine, et de me retrouver sur ce forum à écrire dans ce fil quelques heures plus tard. 
J'ai attrapé la fameuse grippe des iMacs, le grésillement intempestif.
Je résume la situation :
H0 : allumage. Pas de problème à noter. Changement de la luminosité du maxi au milieu.
H+1 : Premiers grésillements et écrans noirs. 
H+2 : Plus de problème, tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Changement de la luminosité du milieu au maxi.... puis au mini ... tout est ok
H+3 : J'écris ici. Toujours pas de problème.

Alors voilà, la question : est que faire ? Aller à l'ouverture du SAV au petit matin ? ou attendre voir si demain il me refait le même coup à froid ? (car j'ai lu dans un forum Apple que ça ne le fait chez certains que lorsque l'iMac est froid) ou attendre quelques jours ?

Pour ce prix ça fait peur tout de même toutes ces histoires... Mais ça peut se comprendre pour une nouvelle génération

Bon j'ai peut-être plus de chance que d'autres, faut pas trop que je rouspète

Merci à vous pour vos suggestions


----------



## pistache18 (14 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Je travaille actuellement en PC Windows conçu par un assembleur depuis quelques années et sans incidents significatifs ... J'avais une forte envie de basculer en Mac ... mais ça ma calmé d'un coup ! je vais attendre un peu pour voir comme ça évolue !...
> Ce que je comprends , c'est que *ça va beaucoup trop vite entre la conception produit et la validation production ... des étapes essentielles comme le controle qualité et les tests Herdwing sur chaines de production aléatoires sont baclées , voir inexistantes ... toutes marques confondues*



Absolument d'accord avec ça ! 

On est tout de même en droit d'attendre mieux de là part d'Apple, marque réputée pour sa philosophie de conception sérieuse, ou le soucis du détail est permanent ... mais pas sur les chaînes de production ! 

Auquel on ajoute cette opacité autour de la communication, et on obtient une réelle déception vis à vis de cette marque, par ailleurs si attachante !


----------



## Selune (15 Décembre 2009)

c'est vrai que ça craind, faudrait voir les proportions quand même ...


----------



## pistache18 (15 Décembre 2009)

Selune a dit:


> c'est vrai que ça craind, faudrait voir les proportions quand même ...




Pour qu'Apple décide de réduire significativement la production, la proportion ne peut être que  très importante.


----------



## iMarc75 (15 Décembre 2009)

dans le meme cas que toi Selune.

Ai eu le problème le 1er jour : un simple reboot (avec un débranchement/rebranchement quand meme) puis PLUS RIEN pendant ... 3 semaines !

Ca a recommencé de manière très franche, genre toutes les minutes avec écran noir en prime.

Un clear VRAM (cmd + option + P + R au reboot) et ca l'a plus fait pdt 48h.

Et voilà où j'en suis.

La morale de l'histoire : le problème arrive de manière plus ou moins fréquente selon les cas, mais quand tu l'as .... tu l'as 

J'ai fait le siège de l'Apple Store du Louvre (là où je l'ai acheté) pour savoir ce qu'ils en pensaient : eux disent que jusqu'à maintenant ils ont résolu le pb en réinstallant complètement la bécane ...

Ces boulets n'ont juste pas assez de recul pour dire quoi que ce soit : au vu de mon expérience, j'ai pu dire pendant 3 semaines que rebooter suffisait à résoudre le problème !

Mon avis dans ton cas (achat <= 2 semaines) : demandes un échange
Mon avis dans mon cas (achat > 2 semaines) : attendre soit un miracle (patch software) soit une reconnaissance officielle du problème par Apple (et donc une démarche de réparation via garantie)


----------



## MooMooTh (15 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'ai eu un "pas de bol" différent:

Imac 27" i7 commandé le 27/11
Livré le 14/11

A 12h30 débute la migration de mes données.
A 13h Georges mon imac a décidé de se faire sepuku sur le bureau.
*sprutch* Plus d'acran, Bouton power aussi utile qu'un haricot dans une choucroute garnie ... 

Après une tentative de reset SMC pour la forme, l'appel au Apple Care a été bref (12sec chrono):
"DOA on vous passe le service commercial pour organiser le retour de Georges et la commande d'un nouveau"

Mais heu ! Même pas une tentative d'allumage de cierge ?! Pas de tentative de {je-sais-pas-quoi-mais-ca-remarchera}.

J'aurais voulu demander une intervention sur site que je n'aurais pas pu.
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de placer un mot et pas eu d'autre choix que l'échange standard (et patienter encore et encore).

Bon ok, va pour 2 semaine de trépignage et d'attente 
Mon presse papier de 19kg repart dans 48h.

Vivement le prochain 

MooMooTh


----------



## Selune (15 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse iMarc75 !
Je l'ai acheté hier, j'ai eu la chance (?) que le problème surgisse au bout d'1h et pas de + de 2 semaines...
J'essaie d'aller au magasin aujourd'hui pour l'échanger


----------



## Bétélgeuse (15 Décembre 2009)

Apple Care botte en touche ... en clair ça veut dire qu'ils acceptent tout car ils en ont ras le bol d'écouter les doléances , ils ont des retours par centaines , des milliers  et cela dans le monde entier ... Le plus désolant est que Apple a fait passer une fausse information pour rassurer tous ses clients ! et comme on pouvait s'y attendre ça a eu l'effet ... contraire ! Manoeuvre magistrale !!... mais plus inquiétant , a l'heure ou je parles c'est toujours le statu quo , aucune réponse officielle en vue et ça peut durer , ça veut dire qu'ils sont ..trés mal d'autant plus que j'ai vu sur des sites que certains avaient le meme probléme sur des ... portables Mac !  Bon courage


----------



## iMarc75 (15 Décembre 2009)

moi, ce qui me fait peur, c'est que même les machines qui arrivent en remplacement des 1ères aient les memes problèmes !!! (et c'est la raison pourquoi je ne fais pas trop ch*** Apple tant qu'ils n'ont pas officiellement trouvé le problème !)

je rappelle que je suis resté 3 semaines complètes sans voir le problème !

Qui sur ce thread a dans la main une "deuxième" machine (le fruit du remplacement la 1ère donc) depuis plus de 3 semaines ?


----------



## toto160 (15 Décembre 2009)

Non sérieusement, je ne comprend pas certaines réactions des personnes ici. Si vous avez ce problème une fois, ET RIEN QU'UNE SEULE FOIS, c'est foutu. Alors pourquoi vous tentez encore de réparer par des manipulations bidons ? genre ==> ctrl + a + delete + pomme + jus de fruit sur le clavier ou je sais pas quoi???.....

Je suis un switcher et j'ai aucune pitié pour Apple. Il m'ont foutu une machine défaillante à 1900 (iMac 27" i7 reçu hier) ok, bah je renvoi le tout sans chercher à comprendre. C'est eux les perdant pas moi.

Lorsque j'ai appelé l'apple care, j'ai commencé par "je veux échanger mon iMac", puis il m'a demandé dabord d'expliqué le problème. Il m'a ensuite proposé de faire des manipulations. J'ai même pas écouté, je l'ai interrompu en lui disant que je connais très bien ce problème et que sa ne sert à rien tout se qu'il dit (en plus poliment) 
Je lui es demandé un échange. Et il a dit "Ok!" sans broncher. J'avais l'impression qu'il connaissait le problème, et qu'il a essayé de retardé l'affaire afin que je sorte du délais des fameux 14 jours. Mais bon...peut être que je deviens parano aussi lol :rateau: quoi que...??

Alors je conseil à TOUS CEUX QUI ONT LE PROBLÈME DE L'ÉCRAN QUI SAUTE: si vous l'avez acheté entre le 31 octobre et 24 décembre, demandez un échange ou remboursement immédiat. (vous avez jusqu'au 8 janvier)
Je sais que c'est pas amusant. Moi même, ça me saoul de me séparer de ce bel engin à laquelle je me suis déjà attaché  mais faut pas vous laissez marcher sur les pieds non plus.


----------



## shahtooh (15 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> Oui, je connais ta situation, et tant mieux si ton problème semble résolu.
> 
> Ceci étant, le plus inquiétant dans l'histoire, c'est que Apple semble naviguer à vue et n'a toujours pas trouvé de solution... fiable pour tous le monde, pas seulement dans ton cas. On ne peut pas faire de ton cas particulier une généralité.



J'ai l'impression d'être le seul à avoir testé une réparation en lieu et place d'un échange de machine : je ne fais pas de mon cas une généralité, au contraire, mais appelle à d'autres retours d'expérience pour celles et ceux qui auraient aussi bénéficié d'une réparation.

Mon iMac présentait TOUS les symptômes décrits. TOUS ces symptômes ont cessé dès l'instant où la nouvelle dalle a été montée. Cherchez l'erreur...

M'est avis, d'expérience et par simple rigueur logique, que c'est là une excellente piste...

L'attitude la plus juste est simplement de constater les faits :
- si vous avez un iMac foireux et si vous ne pouvez pas vous permettre d'attendre une livraison retardée, demandez sa réparation (sur site au besoin, ils hésitent rarement à l'accorder).
- si vous pouvez attendre, alors demandez un échange standard.

C'est tout ce qui compte au final, le reste, ce sont des propos ulcérés compréhensibles mais qui ne font pas avancer les choses alors qu'une solution existe et fonctionne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------




iMarc75 a dit:


> Mon avis dans ton cas (achat <= 2 semaines) : demandes un échange
> Mon avis dans mon cas (achat > 2 semaines) : attendre soit un miracle (patch software) soit une reconnaissance officielle du problème par Apple (et donc une démarche de réparation via garantie)



Mon avis dans ton cas : rappeler Apple, demander à un N+1 sérieux (demander Angélique) et demander un échange de dalle.

Mon expérience est dans les premières pages de ce thread : ils peuvent lire par eux-mêmes.

NE VOUS LAISSEZ PAS FAIRE!
Perso, je ne pouvais pas me payer le loisir d'attendre quinze jours pour un remplacement ou une réparation. J'ai donc constitué un petit dossier simple et clair avec anamnèse et réclamé qu'on me trouve une solution afin de ne pas devoir me séparer de ma machine trop longtemps et/ou de devoir migrer toutes mes données à nouveau.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (15 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> J'ai l'impression d'être le seul à avoir testé une réparation en lieu et place d'un échange de machine : je ne fais pas de mon cas une généralité, au contraire, mais appelle à d'autres retours d'expérience pour celles et ceux qui auraient aussi bénéficié d'une réparation.
> 
> Mon iMac présentait TOUS les symptômes décrits. TOUS ces symptômes ont cessé dès l'instant où la nouvelle dalle a été montée. Cherchez l'erreur...
> 
> ...


 
Un conseil : croise les doigts pour que ça dure ...


----------



## shahtooh (15 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Un conseil : croise les doigts pour que ça dure ...



Je veux bien, mais alors il faut me dire pourquoi. Tu as fait remplacer ta dalle et le problème persiste?


----------



## pistache18 (15 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Je veux bien, mais alors il faut me dire pourquoi. Tu as fait remplacer ta dalle et le problème persiste?



... Encore une fois, heureux pour toi. Mais pour ma part pour une simple question de principe je n'accepterais pas une réparation sur un appareil neuf. De plus, tu sais ce qu'on dit d'un produit mal né, en terme de fiabilité à plus long terme ?  

Même si je respecte tout à fait ton choix pragmatique.


----------



## shahtooh (15 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> ... Encore une fois, heureux pour toi. Mais pour ma part pour une simple question de principe je n'accepterais pas une réparation sur un appareil neuf. De plus, tu sais ce qu'on dit d'un produit mal né, en terme de fiabilité à plus long terme ?
> 
> Même si je respecte tout à fait ton choix pragmatique.



Quand on a le choix, autant demander un échange. Je l'ai déjà dit plus tôt.

Pour le reste, je ne travaille malheureusement pas avec des principes, mais plutôt avec des outils. Le mien avait un problème, qui a été réparé (et on ne voit pas la différence...). 

Quant aux produits "mal nés"... Cela me fait toujours sourire. Mon iMac tournera comme une horloge dans dix ans si cela tombe... 

Bref, basons-nous sur du concret, pas sur des hypothèses : il est question ici d'une machine, d'un outil, pas d'une religion, d'un choix politique ou de philosophie.


----------



## iMarc75 (15 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh, ca fait combien de temps que tu as ta 2ème bécane ? celle qui ne montre plus aucun problème


----------



## shahtooh (15 Décembre 2009)

iMarc75 a dit:


> shahtooh, ca fait combien de temps que tu as ta 2ème bécane ? celle qui ne montre plus aucun problème



Depuis le 27 octobre.

Symptômes quotidien ou toutes les 72h max.

Réparation faite le 25 novembre, soit 3 semaines avant aujourd'hui.

Plus rien depuis.


----------



## iMarc75 (15 Décembre 2009)

ok shatooh

croises les doigts, le mien s'est mis à merder exactement le jour de ses 3 semaines 

blague à part, je souhaite de tt mon coeur que le pb soit réglé ... si c'est le cas, je ferai effectivement comme tu as dit, ferai le siège du support Apple pour avoir un remplacement malgré son age > 2 semaines.

mais tant qu'Apple ne sait pas d'où ça vient, on ne peut absolument pas être sûr que les "nouvelles" dalles ne sont pas elles aussi impactées


----------



## Bétélgeuse (15 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Je veux bien, mais alors il faut me dire pourquoi. Tu as fait remplacer ta dalle et le problème persiste?


 
Si je te conseille de croiser les doigts c'est pour te dire que si l'intervention sur le changement de dalle sur ton Mac est une réussite rien ne t'assure et ne dit officiéllement que c'était effectivement la cause réelle de la panne ... Ca fonctionne tant mieux ! moi j'attends une confirmation de Apple car j'entends aussi un peu partout que certaines cartes sont aussi fortement suspectées .... Alors ou est la vérité ? n'est ce pas un incident en cascade ? a vrai dire personne n'en sait rien ....Je ne suis pas trés rassuré sur ces interventions aléatoires surtout sur un produit neuf .... une réelle inquiétude bien compréhensible persistera si Apple , qui procéde a des réparations ou meme des échanges , ne souhaite pas communiquer ...


----------



## pistache18 (15 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Si je te conseille de croiser les doigts c'est pour te dire que si l'intervention sur le changement de dalle sur ton Mac est une réussite rien ne t'assure et ne dit officiéllement que c'était effectivement la cause réelle de la panne ... Ca fonctionne tant mieux ! moi j'attends une confirmation de Apple car j'entends aussi un peu partout que certaines cartes sont aussi fortement suspectées .... Alors ou est la vérité ? n'est ce pas un incident en cascade ? a vrai dire personne n'en sait rien ....Je ne suis pas trés rassuré sur ces interventions aléatoires surtout sur un produit neuf ....* une réelle inquiétude bien compréhensible persistera si Apple , qui procéde a des réparations ou meme des échanges , ne souhaite pas communiquer* ...



C'est bien là le problème ! En refusant de communiquer, Apple méprise ses clients et ... ses potentiels futurs  clients !


----------



## iMarc75 (15 Décembre 2009)

tu sais pistache18, peut-etre tt simplement Apple ne communique pas ... car ils ne savent pas quoi dire !!!

il est probable qu'ils ne savent pas d'où vient le pb ... mais ça focément ils ne vont pas le dire, cela ferait fuir ts les potentiels acheteurs !!!

business my friends, business


----------



## pistache18 (15 Décembre 2009)

iMarc75 a dit:


> tu sais pistache18, peut-etre tt simplement Apple ne communique pas ... car ils ne savent pas quoi dire !!!
> 
> il est probable qu'ils ne savent pas d'où vient le pb ... mais ça focément ils ne vont pas le dire, cela ferait fuir ts les potentiels acheteurs !!!
> 
> business my friends, business



Oui, très certainement, c'est finalement presque souhaitable, façon de parler...

Lors de l'ouverture de l'Apple Store Carroussel, des journalistes ont posé des questions simples et à priori anodines au responsable du magasin, genre, quelle est la superficie de la surface de vente, ou le nombre d'employés ? Et bien,  Apple n'a pas souhaité communiquer et répondre même à ces simples questions sans conséquences sur la bonne marche du Biz de la société !!! Alors on comprend bien que, dans ces conditions, communiquer sur les défaillances techniques d'un de leur petit dernier bijou, ce ne soit pas leur fort ! ! !

N'oublions pas que le consommateur final a toujours la possibilité de dire "NON"... aussi pour des questions de principe. J'anticipe la réponse de certain qui diront qu'Apple n'est pas la seule société à agir ainsi. Et alors ?


----------



## shahtooh (15 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> N'oublions pas que le consommateur final a toujours la possibilité de dire "NON"... aussi pour des questions de principe. J'anticipe la réponse de certain qui diront qu'Apple n'est pas la seule société à agir ainsi. Et alors ?



Dire "non" par principe est absurde : il suffit de ne pas acheter, point final. Ou alors on dit non en proposant une alternative (un remplacement, un remboursement, une réparation sur site).

La polémique m'échappe, pour être franc : qui ici a entendu le support d'Apple lui refuser un retour, une réparation ou un remboursement au mépris de ses droits?

Personne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------




Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Si je te conseille de croiser les doigts c'est pour te dire que si l'intervention sur le changement de dalle sur ton Mac est une réussite rien ne t'assure et ne dit officiéllement que c'était effectivement la cause réelle de la panne ... Ca fonctionne tant mieux !



Il faut rester un minimum cohérent :

Problèmes > changement de dalle > plus de problème = résolution du problème, jusqu'à preuve du contraire.

C'est d'ailleurs ce pourquoi j'ai d'abord suivi les étapes suivantes :

1. Hard ou software?
- reset SMC
- reset PRAM
- réinstallation du système
- test sous un autre compte utilisateur
- test via le AHT
- MÀJ vers 10.6.2
- changement des drivers

2. Cascade chez Apple
- envoi des données système (log, etc.) à une cellule d'ingés chez Apple
- indication d'une date/heure/minute où le problème apparaît

3. Verdict Apple en TOTALE cohérence avec les points 1 & 2 qui précèdent:
- problème matériel
- changement de dalle

4. Changement de la dalle
- disparition totale du problème
- sur une longue période (3 semaines) alors que les symptômes étaient fréquents

5. Aucune autre opération hard ou soft n'a été réalisée

CONCLUSION qui s'impose d'elle-même : la dalle était le problème.

Si vous avez d'autres éléments qui prouvent le contraire, alors soit, mon cas est isolé. Si le problème revient chez moi, alors la solution n'était que transitoire.

*Dans le cas inverse, la démonstration parle d'elle-même il me semble* : il n'est nul besoin d'un écrit d'Apple pour me l'apprendre...

Voilà pourquoi je désespère à l'idée que personne (!) n'ait fait procéder à une réparation de sa machine... Ou alors on ne les entend plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------




iMarc75 a dit:


> mais tant qu'Apple ne sait pas d'où ça vient, on ne peut absolument pas être sûr que les "nouvelles" dalles ne sont pas elles aussi impactées



Je ne suis pas sûr, mais au moins, en attendant, je peux travailler et jouir de mon iMac.

Note aussi que si cela tombe, les iMac de la REV B auront tous un problème de lecteur DVD qui tombe en rade après 1 an.

Ou que les REV C ont tous un problème de carte-mère qui rend l'âme dans des circonstances très particulières.

Ou, encore, que les CG installées la semaine 50 sur la REV A bousillent la RAM lors d'une activité intense de la machine.

Et j'en passe des vertes et des pas mûres.

En attendant, je m'accroche à du concret.

Vous devriez en faire autant, c'est moins angoissant..!


----------



## pistache18 (15 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Dire "non" par principe est absurde : il suffit de ne pas acheter, point final. Ou alors on dit non en proposant une alternative (un remplacement, un remboursement, une réparation sur site).
> 
> La polémique m'échappe, pour être franc : qui ici a entendu le support d'Apple lui refuser un retour, une réparation ou un remboursement au mépris de ses droits?
> 
> ...


----------



## shahtooh (15 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> shahtooh a dit:
> 
> 
> > Dire "non" par principe est absurde : il suffit de ne pas acheter, point final. Ou alors on dit non en proposant une alternative (un remplacement, un remboursement, une réparation sur site).
> ...


----------



## pistache18 (15 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> pistache18 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ah mais tout à fait!
> ...


----------



## iJules (16 Décembre 2009)

Communiquer sur les soucis de l'iMac aurait selon moi un effet dévastateur. 
En effet même ceux qui n'en n'ont rien a faire d'Apple sauraient désormais informé de la situation et cela peut se transformer en x potentiel futur client en moins. 

La communication sur les problèmes d'un produit se fait quand la sécurité ou la santé sont en jeu (rappel dans l'automobile ou de produits alimentaire). 

Je comprends donc que Apple préfère gerer les soucis individuellement sans broncher et sans faire de vague. Stratégiquement je les comprends, en tant qu'utilisateur d'iMac ça me fait ch@&@.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (16 Décembre 2009)

iJules a dit:


> Communiquer sur les soucis de l'iMac aurait selon moi un effet dévastateur.
> En effet même ceux qui n'en n'ont rien a faire d'Apple sauraient désormais informé de la situation et cela peut se transformer en x potentiel futur client en moins.
> 
> La communication sur les problèmes d'un produit se fait quand la sécurité ou la santé sont en jeu (rappel dans l'automobile ou de produits alimentaire).
> ...


 
+1000  aprés refexion Je suis d'accord avec toi , Apple ne révélera jamais la nature de la panne ... ils ferons passer un communiqué pour simplement signaler que les iMAC aprés rupture de stock sont de nouveaux disponibles ... Point barre .


----------



## toto160 (16 Décembre 2009)

Tant qu'ils arrangent ce problème de merde, c'est se qui compte.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (16 Décembre 2009)

J'ai lu sur le forum suite au test des i5 et i7 , que le i7 était trés silencieux ...pareil que le modéle de base Core 2 Duo / 3.06GHz ?... et beaucoup plus silencieux que le i5 qui a des ventilos plus bruyants ? est ce que vous l'avez constaté ? autre chose , mise a part le probléme des flashs , quel est votre sentiment d'ordre général sur le i7 , vous semble t'il aussi fiable que ses petits fréres moins puissants ? . Merçi d'avance


----------



## pinkipou (16 Décembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Pourras-tu encore juste me dire la semaine de fabrication de ton nouveau iMac i7 dès que tu l'auras reçu.
> W89*??* (numéro de série). merci



Je n'ai pas encore reçu mon imac de remplacement, mais j'ai reçu la facture avec le numéro de série, et curieusement le nouvel Imac a été construit semaine 47 ! ! 
Alors qu'il a été expédié le 12 décembre (fin de semaine 50)
J'en conclus qu'une partie des machines construites cette semaine, sont restées en usine pour modification avant expédition.
Mon nouvel Imac est bien parti de Shanghai. Ce n'est donc pas du refurb.
D'ailleurs les délais d'expédition sont plus courts d'une semaine par rapports à ceux annoncés sur l'apple store, car j'ai un ami qui vient d'en commander un (core i7)


----------



## pistache18 (16 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> J'ai lu sur le forum suite au test des i5 et i7 , que le i7 était trés silencieux ...pareil que le modéle de base Core 2 Duo / 3.06GHz ?... et beaucoup plus silencieux que le i5 qui a des ventilos plus bruyants ? est ce que vous l'avez constaté ? autre chose , mise a part le probléme des flashs , quel est votre sentiment d'ordre général sur le i7 , vous semble t'il aussi fiable que ses petits fréres moins puissants ? . Merçi d'avance



Pour pouvoir te répondre objectivement, à propos du bruit de ventilation, il faudrait avoir sous la main, à la fois un i5 et un i7.

Même chose à propos de la fiabilité. Personne ne peut le dire avec certitude, juste apporter des suppositions. L'avenir nous le dira, même si les processeurs i5 et i7 existent déjà sur des PC.


----------



## iMarc75 (16 Décembre 2009)

J'ai eu le support niveau 2 Apple aujourd'hui (j'ai commencé à escalader pr avoir un remplacement rapido malgré l'achat > 2 semaines).

Il me confirme bien qu'à ce stade, ils n'ont aucune directive indiquant que le pb viendrait de la dalle.

Ils continuent à tatonner sur le pourquoi du comment ....

Réponse pr le bruit de l'i5 : je ne vois pas comment l'i7 pourrait être plus silencieux .... je n'entends pas le i5 !!! (et c'est un maniaque du 0 dB qui le dit, moi qui avait un PC full fanless avant de switcher !)


----------



## pistache18 (16 Décembre 2009)

pinkipou a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore reçu mon imac de remplacement, mais j'ai reçu la facture avec le numéro de série, et curieusement le nouvel Imac a été construit semaine 47 ! !
> Alors qu'il a été expédié le 12 décembre (fin de semaine 50)
> J'en conclus qu'une partie des machines construites cette semaine, sont restées en usine pour modification avant expédition.
> Mon nouvel Imac est bien parti de Shanghai. *Ce n'est donc pas du refurb.*
> D'ailleurs les délais d'expédition sont plus courts d'une semaine par rapports à ceux annoncés sur l'apple store, car j'ai un ami qui vient d'en commander un (core i7)



Il manquerait plus que ce soit du "refurb" !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------




iMarc75 a dit:


> J'ai eu le support niveau 2 Apple aujourd'hui (j'ai commencé à escalader pr avoir un remplacement rapido malgré l'achat > 2 semaines).
> 
> Il me confirme bien qu'à ce stade, ils n'ont aucune directive indiquant que le pb viendrait de la dalle.
> 
> ...



C'est toujours difficile de s'exprimer à propos du degrés de silence produit par une machine. C'est tellement subjectif. Il faudrait avoir des deux sous la main pour être plus explicite.

Avais tu un Imac 24" avant ce 27" i5 ? Si oui, l'i5 est t il plus silencieux ?


----------



## iMarc75 (16 Décembre 2009)

nope, c'est mon 1er mac


----------



## toto160 (17 Décembre 2009)

pinkipou a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore reçu mon imac de remplacement, mais j'ai reçu la facture avec le numéro de série, et curieusement le nouvel Imac a été construit semaine 47 ! !
> Alors qu'il a été expédié le 12 décembre (fin de semaine 50)
> J'en conclus qu'une partie des machines construites cette semaine, sont restées en usine pour modification avant expédition.
> Mon nouvel Imac est bien parti de Shanghai. Ce n'est donc pas du refurb.
> D'ailleurs les délais d'expédition sont plus courts d'une semaine par rapports à ceux annoncés sur l'apple store, car j'ai un ami qui vient d'en commander un (core i7)



J'ai demandé aussi un iMac de remplacement. Je n'ai toujours pas reçu la facture du nouveau. Pensez vous qu'ils vont m'envoyé un iMac récemment conçu avec le problème carte graphique réglé (comme la rumeur mentionne) ou un iMac conçu il y a plusieurs semaines avec toutes les emmerdes qui vont avec ?
On est tout les 2 dans le même cas, et je voudrais avoir votre avis 

J'ai une autre question. Tout les iMac défectueux qui sont ré-envoyés, que vont ils en faire à prés les avoir réparé ? Les mettre en vente sur l'apple store ? Au refurb ? Chez Fnac ? .... ?


----------



## Bétélgeuse (17 Décembre 2009)

toto160 a dit:


> J'ai demandé aussi un iMac de remplacement. Je n'ai toujours pas reçu la facture du nouveau. Pensez vous qu'ils vont m'envoyé un iMac récemment conçu avec le problème carte graphique réglé (comme la rumeur mentionne) ou un iMac conçu il y a plusieurs semaines avec toutes les emmerdes qui vont avec ?
> On est tout les 2 dans le même cas, et je voudrais avoir votre avis
> 
> J'ai une autre question. Tout les iMac défectueux qui sont ré-envoyés, que vont ils en faire à prés les avoir réparé ? Les mettre en vente sur l'apple store ? Au refurb ? Chez Fnac ? .... ?


 
Surement un rapport avec le titre " Le curieux étiquetage des iMAC27 " ...


----------



## pinkipou (17 Décembre 2009)

toto160 a dit:


> J'ai demandé aussi un iMac de remplacement. Je n'ai toujours pas reçu la facture du nouveau. Pensez vous qu'ils vont m'envoyé un iMac récemment conçu avec le problème carte graphique réglé (comme la rumeur mentionne) ou un iMac conçu il y a plusieurs semaines avec toutes les emmerdes qui vont avec ?
> On est tout les 2 dans le même cas, et je voudrais avoir votre avis
> 
> J'ai une autre question. Tout les iMac défectueux qui sont ré-envoyés, que vont ils en faire à prés les avoir réparé ? Les mettre en vente sur l'apple store ? Au refurb ? Chez Fnac ? .... ?



Je ne sais pas si tous les macs envoyés actuellement sont de fabrication "récente". En tout cas je pense qu'il y a une forte probabilité que le problème soit réglé sur tous les nouveaux Imacs envoyés. Y compris pour une partie des imacs de la semaine 47. Pourquoi ? Parce que vu la demande, je ne vois pas pourquoi APPLE garderait en stock des Imacs pendant 3 semaines avant de les expédier, si ce n'est qu'ils sont restés en usine en attente de finalisation (pas terminés) pour attendre et monter le "bon composant" qui était la source de nos problèmes. Mon nouvel Imac a probablement commencé à être construit semaine 47, mais pas terminé semaine 47. En tout cas tout ce que j'avance sont des hypothèses, que l'on ne peut pas vérifier. (je peux me tromper)
Les imacs défectueux sont retournés en Hollande, et seront probablement vendus moins chers sur le refurb.


----------



## jumpelement (18 Décembre 2009)

SAlut,
MAC 27' achété à la FNAC Montpellier. super content au début mais après deux jours et un usage tout ce qui a de plus normal, net, iworks et récemment un peu de imovie   des trames blanches apparaissent au bout d'un temps indeterminé et parfois écran complètement noir pendant 1 sec et pas mal de fois par jour puis le lendemain plus rien et de nouveau 1 journée apres etc, un truc de fou car cela survient sans raisons apparentes.

je passe à la FNAC Montpellier pour changer le mac (cela fait moins de 15j)  avec un pincement au coeur et il me gardent le mac le WE pour des tests. Mais le lundi il me disent 'on a rien constaté, on a fait tourné des films et on l'a laissé tourné 12h sans rien voir' et ils ne veulent rien entendre en me disant qu'ils n'on jamais eu de retour defecteux avant moi pour le mac 27'...
BREF je dois repartir avec mon mac defaillant car ils ne proposent rien.

de retour a la maison les problèmes continuent, je suis un peu énervé, je jette un coup d'il sur le net (je n'avais pas eu le reflex avant pensant mon cas isolé     ) et je me rends compte que nous sommes nombreux avec le même problème...
Je repasse a la FNAC Montpel , le SAV ne veut rien entendre ils me disent de me démerder avec les vendeurs , qu'ils  ne feront rien...
BRAVO Le SAV de LA FNAC MONTPELLIER, EVITEZ vos achats la bas...

En rayon le vendeur a l'air plus compétent et compréhensif, il est au courant du problème et je constate d'ailleurs que le modèle exposé rencontre les même dysfonctionnements...
il passe voir le SAV et les convainc de reprendre le mac, ils vont refaire des test...
a suivre donc mais SAV FNAC MONTPELLIER limite désagréable...
quelqu'un y a acheté son mac 27 et rencontre des pbm ?


----------



## Selune (18 Décembre 2009)

jumpelement a dit:


> quelqu'un y a acheté son mac 27 et rencontre des pbm ?



Oui j'ai une expérience similaire. Au bout d'une heure d'utilisation, flashs noirs de l'écran pendant  1 seconde, et bandes grésillantes horizontales de 5cm de largeur environ toutes les 5 minutes à peu près
Je l'ai rapporté au SAV, et deux jours après ils me disent qu'ils l'ont fait tourner pendant les 2 jours sans constater de problème. Donc ils ne voulaient pas l'échanger. Heureusement le vendeur Apple présent est intervenu et a invoqué le "principe de précaution" et a finalement fait échanger le Mac.
J'utilise  un nouveau depuis hier donc, et aucun problème sur cet i5.

As tu essayé de leur parler des forums (y compris sur le site d'Apple) qui parlent de ce problème ? 
Je crois que tu peux trouver de nombreuses références sur le phénomène (en anglais) sous le nom de "display flickering"

Bonne chance et bon courage


----------



## BillyPaul (18 Décembre 2009)

jumpelement a dit:


> SAlut,
> MAC 27' achété à la FNAC Montpellier. super content au début mais après deux jours et un usage tout ce qui a de plus normal, net, iworks et récemment un peu de imovie   des trames blanches apparaissent au bout d'un temps indeterminé et parfois écran complètement noir pendant 1 sec et pas mal de fois par jour puis le lendemain plus rien et de nouveau 1 journée apres etc, un truc de fou car cela survient sans raisons apparentes.
> 
> je passe à la FNAC Montpellier pour changer le mac (cela fait moins de 15j)  avec un pincement au coeur et il me gardent le mac le WE pour des tests. Mais le lundi il me disent 'on a rien constaté, on a fait tourné des films et on l'a laissé tourné 12h sans rien voir' et ils ne veulent rien entendre en me disant qu'ils n'on jamais eu de retour defecteux avant moi pour le mac 27'...
> ...



tu avais peut-être de bonnes raisons de l'acheter à la Fnac, mais à choisir, je l'aurais pris au Apple Store puisqu'il y en a un à Montpellier... tu n'aurais eu aucun problème pour le changer sous 15 j et le SAV plus compétent.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (18 Décembre 2009)

BillyPaul a dit:


> tu avais peut-être de bonnes raisons de l'acheter à la Fnac, mais à choisir, je l'aurais pris au Apple Store puisqu'il y en a un à Montpellier... tu n'aurais eu aucun problème pour le changer sous 15 j et le SAV plus compétent.


 

C'est trés important et je suis 100% d'accord! faites vos achats iMAC 21 ou 27 au Apple Store ou des boutiques revendeurs agrées Apple qui ne distribuent que la marque Apple , dans chaque ville de moyenne importance il y en a au moins 1 . Ils vous considèrent d'une toute autre manière que les Fnac , Boulanger , Rue du commerce , ect... qui sont des généralistes et qui se foutent royalement de vos problèmes .... En revanche les magasins spécialisés Apple sont totalement a votre écoute pour les problémes , les échanges , les SAV trés performants , les nouveautés Apple , et les options logiciels et autres a faire ou ne pas faire , bref en clair ces gens sont trés compétent car souvent en formation Apple ! ils sont au courant , vous pourrez discuter avec eux sur le probléme des flashs et pour avoir fait l'expérience ils trouverons toujours une solution quasi immédiate ... le pied !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h39 ----------

Dossier questions de la semaine :
Quel est votre endroit de prédilection pour acheter du matériel Apple ?
REPONSES :
autres : 2%
fnac , darty , carrefour , etc ... : 14%
matériel d'occasion : 1%
Apple Store en ligne : 49%
Apple Store : 8%
Les revendeurs agrées Apple : 20%
Sur Internet de manière générale : 6%

Nombre de votants : 5961 . 
RESULTATS : 77% des clients achétent les produits Apple ailleurs que dans les grandes surfaces ...C'est significatif de la grande confiance accordée aux " spécialistes " Apple !


----------



## toto160 (18 Décembre 2009)

pinkipou a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tous les macs envoyés actuellement sont de fabrication "récente". En tout cas je pense qu'il y a une forte probabilité que le problème soit réglé sur tous les nouveaux Imacs envoyés. Y compris pour une partie des imacs de la semaine 47. Pourquoi ? Parce que vu la demande, je ne vois pas pourquoi APPLE garderait en stock des Imacs pendant 3 semaines avant de les expédier, si ce n'est qu'ils sont restés en usine en attente de finalisation (pas terminés) pour attendre et monter le "bon composant" qui était la source de nos problèmes. Mon nouvel Imac a probablement commencé à être construit semaine 47, mais pas terminé semaine 47. En tout cas tout ce que j'avance sont des hypothèses, que l'on ne peut pas vérifier. (je peux me tromper)
> Les imacs défectueux sont retournés en Hollande, et seront probablement vendus moins chers sur le refurb.



Merci pour ta réponse, j'espère que tes suppositions sont justes! 

J'ai encore appelé l'apple care aujourd'hui. Et j'ai appris que la personne du service après vente que j'ai eu au téléphone il y a quelques jours m'a programmé un remboursement au lieu d'un échange!!! J'ai appelé aussi hier, on m'a dit que ça allait être réglé rapidement. Mais quand j'ai appelé aujourd'hui, apparemment toujours pas... Ils le font exprès ou quoi ??? 

---------- Post added at 15h21 ---------- Previous post was at 15h12 ----------




jumpelement a dit:


> SAlut,
> MAC 27' achété à la FNAC Montpellier. super content au début mais après deux jours et un usage tout ce qui a de plus normal, net, iworks et récemment un peu de imovie   des trames blanches apparaissent au bout d'un temps indeterminé et parfois écran complètement noir pendant 1 sec et pas mal de fois par jour puis le lendemain plus rien et de nouveau 1 journée apres etc, un truc de fou car cela survient sans raisons apparentes.
> 
> je passe à la FNAC Montpellier pour changer le mac (cela fait moins de 15j)  avec un pincement au coeur et il me gardent le mac le WE pour des tests. Mais le lundi il me disent 'on a rien constaté, on a fait tourné des films et on l'a laissé tourné 12h sans rien voir' et ils ne veulent rien entendre en me disant qu'ils n'on jamais eu de retour defecteux avant moi pour le mac 27'...
> ...



Désolé pour toi. C'est vraiment le coup classique ça. Un problème qui survient aléatoirement sur un appareil, retour au service après vente, puis le SAV dit "ah non monsieur nous avons rien remarqué, tout est normal" Genre c'est toi qui devient fou et qui invente des problèmes. Y a de quoi pété un plomb.
Si tu demandais un remboursement ? Ils peuvent pas te refuser ça vu que tu es encore sous les 14 jours ?

Moi j'achète plus rien chez Fnac depuis des années. Je déteste ce magasin. J'achète tout chez Media Markt (je sais pas si vous en avez en France) c'est allemand donc c'est mieux


----------



## Alo91 (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fait part il y peu de temps de ma situation avec mon nouvel imac 27 core 2duo 3.06
j'avais comme beaucoup des problèmes d'écran sursaut, scintillements...

J'ai demandé un remboursement qui m'a été accordé malgré le délai de 14jours dépassé

Je salue vraiment la réactivité et le professionnalisme d'apple store 

j'ai reçu cette semaine mon nouvel imac 27 I7 cette fois ci que je m'étais empressé de commander,
et si cela peu vous rassurer tout est ok pas d'écran fissuré, aucun sursaut, aucun problème.

Voilà c'était juste pour passer ce petit message, il n'y a pas que des imac 27 défectueux 
rassurez vous 

Pour info, j'ai pu tester le I7 et le core 2 duo avec cette mésaventure, 
il y a peu de différence en fonctionnement classique (internet, pack office, bureautique et musique) le changement flagrant se mesure sur les traitements vidéo (j'ai connecté mon camescope numérique pour lui importer 30GO de séquence, là ou le core 2 duo mettait 55mn pour me faire le vignétage, l'I7 en a mis seulement 33mn) 
la carte vidéo 512 est plus fluide aussi sur les traitements sous photoshop

bon courage à ceux qui sont encore dans l'attente


----------



## shahtooh (18 Décembre 2009)

toto160 a dit:


> Désolé pour toi. C'est vraiment le coup classique ça. Un problème qui survient aléatoirement sur un appareil, retour au service après vente, puis le SAV dit "ah non monsieur nous avons rien remarqué, tout est normal" Genre c'est toi qui devient fou et qui invente des problèmes. Y a de quoi pété un plomb.



Pour éviter ce genre de mésaventure, veillez à constituer un dossier sérieux:
- photos
- film
- description détaillée du/des problème/s
- date et heure quand le problème se présente
- collectez vos données grâce au logiciel "capture data" d'AppleCare

Cela permet d'éviter de se voir répondre par le SAV qu'il n'y a pas de problème alors qu'il y en a un.


----------



## j2c (19 Décembre 2009)

de mon côté, procédure d'échange lancée hier avec l'Apple Store.
Evidemment, rien que pour m'embêter, l'iMac n'a pas fait un sursaut hier pendant plus de 5 heures de travail.... Le problème est vraiment indéfinissable par rapport à l'usage...impossible à reproduire.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (21 Décembre 2009)

Pour faire un point le plus préçis possible , reste t'il encore en votre possession des iMACS affectés par le sursaut sur écran qui ne soient ni réparés ni échangés ou que le phénomène persiste encore ?


----------



## iMarc75 (21 Décembre 2009)

ben oui, moi. suis dans le process de réparation/échange, mais pas arrivé au bout encore


----------



## pomme85 (21 Décembre 2009)

Voilà, je suis de la partie...

Après un premier échange d'iMac (le 1er avait une bosse sur le coin inférieur droit), le 2ème iMac, que j'ai reçu vendredi en remplacement du 1er, a ce problème de sursaut d'écran, bande horizontale, écran noir qui apparaissent ponctuellement.

Donc c'est reparti pour une procédure d'échange en espérant que le 3ème soit le bon. :mouais:
Je devrais avoir le nouveau la semaine prochaine


----------



## Bétélgeuse (21 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Voilà, je suis de la partie...
> 
> Après un premier échange d'iMac (le 1er avait une bosse sur le coin inférieur droit), le 2ème iMac, que j'ai reçu vendredi en remplacement du 1er, a ce problème de sursaut d'écran, bande horizontale, écran noir qui apparaissent ponctuellement.
> 
> ...


 
Ce qui est trés inquiétant c'est que tu a reçu le 2ème vendredi et tu l'as encore renvoyé ... donc c'est tout récent et le problème n'est pas réglé pour autant ... ça devient chiant l'histoire


----------



## j2c (21 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Voilà, je suis de la partie...
> 
> Après un premier échange d'iMac (le 1er avait une bosse sur le coin inférieur droit), le 2ème iMac, que j'ai reçu vendredi en remplacement du 1er, a ce problème de sursaut d'écran, bande horizontale, écran noir qui apparaissent ponctuellement.
> 
> ...


 
Salut Pomme, je vois qu'on est toujours dans la même galère...
Rassure moi, le deuxième t'es parvenu plus vite que le premier, non? sans l'apple remote, ça va plus vite !
Apple vient de m'annoncer dans l'email d'échange une date de départ du 5 janvier

sinon ton deuxième avait quelle semaine de fabrication?


----------



## pinkipou (21 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir mon Imac core i7 de remplacement aujourd'hui.
Grosse poussière derrière l'écran.  De plus celle-ci est logée sous la matrice active de la 
dalle ! !
C'est à dire sous les caractères affichés à l'écran !
Je vais donc procéder à un 3eme échange.
Pour info après 3 H d'utilisation, pas de sursaut d'écran (construction sem 47).


----------



## jaguymac (21 Décembre 2009)

En début d'année il va avoir un sacré paquet d' imac 27" sur le refurb. C'est quand même la première fois que je vois autant de retour sur un nouveau modèle.


----------



## pinkipou (21 Décembre 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Voilà, je suis de la partie...
> 
> Après un premier échange d'iMac (le 1er avait une bosse sur le coin inférieur droit), le 2ème iMac, que j'ai reçu vendredi en remplacement du 1er, a ce problème de sursaut d'écran, bande horizontale, écran noir qui apparaissent ponctuellement.
> 
> ...



Peux-tu nous dire en quelle semaine ton 2 ème imac a été construit ?
Merci !


----------



## pomme85 (21 Décembre 2009)

j2c a dit:


> Salut Pomme, je vois qu'on est toujours dans la même galère...
> Rassure moi, le deuxième t'es parvenu plus vite que le premier, non? sans l'apple remote, ça va plus vite !
> Apple vient de m'annoncer dans l'email d'échange une date de départ du 5 janvier
> 
> sinon ton deuxième avait quelle semaine de fabrication?



Salut,

Oui, la livraison est beaucoup plus rapide, il faut compter entre 2 et 4 jours pour que tu le reçoive chez toi une fois expédié. 

Mon 2ème iMac a été fabriqué la semaine 50, donc effectivement ils n'ont pas résolu le problème. Cependant je viens de voir cette news : 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137795/un-mise-a-jour-video-pour-l-imac-27

Un firmware serait disponible pour la carte graphique, ce qui va peut-être régler le problème...


----------



## pinkipou (21 Décembre 2009)

Je l'installe également sur mon iMac qui pose problème. Visiblement ce correctif sert a régler le problème de sursaut d'écran ! ! !
Espérons que cela fonctionne !


----------



## jumpelement (21 Décembre 2009)

J'applique le patch de suite et je croise les doigts j'avais les nerfs  me séparer de mon imac27
tout juste acheté et déja défaillant...


----------



## Buli (22 Décembre 2009)

Alors des résultats?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h27 ----------

Alors ça marche?


----------



## j2c (22 Décembre 2009)

trop tard pour moi ce correctif..l'iMac part aujourd'hui..et hier à 21h , à l'heure de publication du correctif, j'étais en train de tout effacer sur l'iMac !
je suis curieux de voir si ce patch corrige le problème...


----------



## NapoProxy (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes 

petite news j'ai reçu mon nouveau Imac hier c'est un miracle 
depuis hier luminosité à fond avec lecture de vidéo et de musique en parallèle, je ne l'ai pas épargné et pour le moment ça ne saute pas 

je croise les doigts d'autant plus que j'ai déjà transféré tout mes fichiers :rose:

mais il est toujours aussi beau toujours aussi top


----------



## MeeD (22 Décembre 2009)

Moi ça fait plus d'un mois que le problème n'est pas réapparu. J'ai quand même fait la màj et toujours rien.
Par contre on peut lire dans les commentaires de l'article macgé qu'un membre a quand même eu son écran qui saute après l'installation


----------



## Bétélgeuse (22 Décembre 2009)

Alors ce correctif ... le probléme des sursauts et écrans noirs entièrement résolus ou ... pas du tout ! on créve d'impatience de connaitre le verdict ....!! impressions et réponses en masse souhaitée !!


----------



## pinkipou (22 Décembre 2009)

Pour l'instant il a l'air de fonctionner ce patch. Mais les sursauts étant très aléatoires, et pouvant se manifester pour certains, que au bout de plusieurs jours, je pense qu'il faut attendre quelques temps avant de savoir si ce problème sera résolu définitivement.


----------



## Xian (22 Décembre 2009)

Aucun problème chez moi, ni avant ni après la mise à jour du firmware de la carte graphique, juste ce bas d'écran un peu jaunâtre pour lequel ça n'a rien changé


----------



## pinkipou (22 Décembre 2009)

Sur les forums américains, malgré le patch, le problème ne semble pas être résolu, mais atténué :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2212682&start=1530&tstart=0


----------



## j2c (22 Décembre 2009)

merci pour le lien..je viens d'y aller pour me faire peur !
les 27" de la semaine 51 qui arrivent ont toujours le même problème de flash !! donc Apple n'arrive pas à résoudre le problème en production...
quant au firmware, il ne semble pas résoudre le problème ; en tout cas certains ont toujours des flashs...


----------



## jumpelement (22 Décembre 2009)

après application du patch hier soir, j'ai toujours des flashs en bas d'ecran mais pas d'écran noir... 
... pour le moment.
le patch ne règle apparemment pas le problème. 

a suivre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h34 ----------

je confirme le patch ne fonctionne pas pour moi...
toujours des trames blanches et flashs noirs ...
J'éteins, je débranche 30 sec et je redémarre pour voir... ( sans faire le ALT+CMD+R+P au démarrage)


et pour vous ?


----------



## flatout (23 Décembre 2009)

_Copier-coller de ma réponse de l'autre sujet (MAJ carte graphique) afin de vous faire profiter de mon expérience..._

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis un "heureux mais déçu" acquéreur de ce tout en 1 sublime (Imac 27-3.06 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo), acheté depuis le samedi 12 décembre chez Macline à Woluwé, victime de ce fameux phénomène agaçant (parasites horizontaux, écran noir, parasites en tout genre...) et j'ai installé cette MAJ hier en soirée...(info reçue mardi matin en téléphonant au sv technique de chez Macline) 

J'ai constaté 2 choses :

1. Hier après-midi 1er démarrage après la MAJ, aucuns problèmes apparents, aucuns parasites, j'ai laissé tourné la machine pour la laisser chauffer, toujours rien et là j'ai cru au miracle...

2. ...jusqu'à ce que aujourd'hui, à l'heure où je vous parle, les phénomènes réapparaissent de plus belle, j'ai démarré l'Imac vers 06Hr du mat, au début, aucuns signes apparents et puis 1/4 d'hr plus tard, les 1er parasites horizontaux mais léger refont leur apparition, je crois rêver, ai je bien vu ???......et puis vers 06h30, mon 1er écran noir...je ne rêve plus, je cauchemarde...entre 06h30 et 07h00, j'ai eu une succession de parasites et d'écrans noirs et il me semble que cela s'accentue...découragé, je n'ai pas la force de relancer la "bête" pour voir si les problèmes reviennent après un shut down...

Je suis KO debout (enfin assis) et dégouté...les techniciens m'avait dit de ramener la machine chez eux si récidive....je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire...décidément cette carte graphique ATI causera bien des soucis d'adaptation...problème de rejet ??? je pense qu'APPLE va avoir des fêtes de fin d'année chargées ;-)

Voilà, si d'autres ont testé cette MAJ, ce serait sympa de relater votre expérience...

Bonne journée...

flatout


----------



## shahtooh (23 Décembre 2009)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, mon iMac fonctionne toujours nickel depuis le remplacement de la dalle, il y a quatre semaines jour pour jour.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (23 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Pour ceux que cela intéresse, mon iMac fonctionne toujours nickel depuis le remplacement de la dalle, il y a quatre semaines jour pour jour.


 
Alors , si on se résume quel rapport peut t'il y avoir entre le changement de la dalle sur ton iMAC ( qui parait avoir efficacement résolu le probléme) et la maj officielle sur la carte ? ça voudrait dire que c'est du pipeau ... et que cette maj ne résout rien !  Ca devient débile cette histoire ! Apple n'a véritablement rien élucidé et propose des solutions inadéquates , en clair ... ça veut dire qu'on est mal !


----------



## shahtooh (23 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Alors , si on se résume quel rapport peut t'il y avoir entre le changement de la dalle sur ton iMAC ( qui parait avoir efficacement résolu le probléme) et la maj officielle sur la carte ? ça voudrait dire que c'est du pipeau ... et que cette maj ne résout rien !  Ca devient débile cette histoire ! Apple n'a véritablement rien élucidé et propose des solutions inadéquates , en clair ... ça veut dire qu'on est mal !



Non, cela signifie simplement :
- que le problème est matériel
- qu'il peut être résolu par un simple changement de dalle
- que la màj firmware des cartes graphiques ne résout/amoindrit que certains problèmes

CCL :

Faites échanger votre machine ou faites changer la dalle.


----------



## sylvanhus (23 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Non, cela signifie simplement :
> - que le problème est matériel
> - qu'il peut être résolu par un simple changement de dalle
> - que la màj firmware des cartes graphiques ne résout/amoindrit que certains problèmes
> ...






Donc moi j'ai une question ?

pourquoi Apple change de machine sans batailler , alors que seul le changement de dalle suffirait ?

pourquoi Apple ne l'impose pas en assurant que la solution est la ?

De plus ils feraient beaucoup d'économie niveau transporteur, car échanger une dalle et un imac c'est pas le meme prix...Apple ne compte (il pas son argent pour le dépenser bêtement ?

Pas sur qu'ils savent réellement d'ou vient le probleme...oui on est mal...


----------



## pinkipou (23 Décembre 2009)

Ce qui me préoccupe le plus, c'est que le problème semble continuer même sur les nouvelles machines ! !

http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php?func=b&id=flickering

Si c'est un problème de dalle "qui ne va pas" pourquoi ne font-ils pas la modification directement en usine ?
Ca leur coûtera moins cher que de venir remplacer toutes les dalles sur site ! !


----------



## Bétélgeuse (23 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Non, cela signifie simplement :
> - que le problème est matériel
> - qu'il peut être résolu par un simple changement de dalle
> - que la màj firmware des cartes graphiques ne résout/amoindrit que certains problèmes
> ...


 
Attends! mais c'est un vrai cauchemard pour ceux qui ont payé ! on se marche sur la téte ... , on accepte tout sans broncher !!! j'espère que tu n'oublie pas que toi comme nous , on a déboursé entre 1500 et 2000 euros pour avoir un matériel neuf et qui marche ... a coté de cela on nous propose de l'échange ou du bidouillage sans en connaitre la raison , en n'étant quasi certain que ça ne résoudra pas nos problèmes ... On n'avancera pas d'un pouce si personne de médiatique ne vient nous aider !! On aimerai que les modérateurs et autres responsables de Macgénération ( et les  autres ! ) nous soutiennent fortement auprés d'Apple France et leur faire passer un message fort d'injustice voir d'arnaque commerciale qui ne restera pas sans conséquences ... La petite souris contre le géant ? coté médiatique il n'y a rien de mieux ...


----------



## Julien D (23 Décembre 2009)

Je suis d'accord avec toi. Il faut réagir. J'ai déboursé 2000 euros pour mon I7 pour mon travail( Je bosse dans la vidéo). Je viens juste de vendre mon Imac 20 pouces blanc qui marchait parfaitement depuis 4 ans. J'attends mon nouvel Imac (échange) d'ici 2 semaines et j'ai peur qu'il fasse la même chose. 

Ce qui m'énerve encore plus, c'est qu'on peut lire partout sur le net qu'Apple à régler les problèmes d'écrans qui sautent avec cette mise à jour de la carte graphique alors que c'est faux.

Certaines personnes reçoivent en ce moment même des Imac défectueux et je vois pas pourquoi cela s'arrêterait demain.

Ce n'est pas un problème isolé, beaucoup de personnes sont touchés et Apple le sait très bien...

J'espère que mon prochain Imac sera irréprochable sinon je demande le remboursement...tant pis pour le 27 pouces....


----------



## pinkipou (23 Décembre 2009)

Je suis d'accord avec vous, pour des machines pouvant aller jusqu'à 2000 , celles-ci doivent être irréprochables et le service qui va avec aussi.
Avant hier j'ai passé 45 min au téléphone avec APPLE pour demander un 2 éme remplacement, car l'imac de remplacement que j'ai reçu (suite au sursaut d'écran), a une grosse poussière dans l'écran. En plus elle est très mal placée (la poussière), car elle est situé sous la dalle d'affichage LCD (impossible à nettoyer en enlevant la vitre).
Ils ont tenté (APPLE) de me convaincre de le passer en réparation pour enlever la poussière (d'ou perte de temps au tel). J'ai refusé et demandé l'échange.
Alors j'imagine le résultat si on fait changer notre dalle LCD et qu'en plus il y a plein de poussière qui rentre ! !
Si au 2 ème remplacement ça continue ==> REMBOURSEMENT !
J'ai commandé mon Imac core i7 le 20 octobre 2009, il y a plus de deux mois ! !


----------



## shahtooh (23 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Donc moi j'ai une question ?
> 
> pourquoi Apple change de machine sans batailler , alors que seul le changement de dalle suffirait ?
> 
> ...



Apple n'a pas à batailler si vous êtes dans les délais légaux de retour de marchandise.

J'ignore quelles sont les opérations réalisées sur les machines qui rentrent pour réparation, mais je mettrais ma main à couper qu'ils changent la dalle puisque le service AppleCare Belgique (ARC pour les intimes) s'est basé sur ma réparation pour ensuite réaliser celles des autres iMac qui arrivaient chez eux.

Quant aux économies, sois certain que les iMac retournés sont remis en circuit refurb...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h29 ----------




pinkipou a dit:


> Ce qui me préoccupe le plus, c'est que le problème semble continuer même sur les nouvelles machines ! !
> 
> http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php?func=b&id=flickering
> 
> ...



Si, si, si.

C'est.

Mon iMac avait l'ensemble des symptômes. Tous ont disparus après le changement de dalle. Si cela fonctionne chez moi, pourquoi pas sur d'autres?

Après, la raison pour laquelle ces problèmes subsistent sur les nouvelles machines est peut-être telle qu'elle ne peut se résoudre facilement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------




Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Attends! mais c'est un vrai cauchemard pour ceux qui ont payé ! on se marche sur la téte ... , on accepte tout sans broncher !!! j'espère que tu n'oublie pas que toi comme nous , on a déboursé entre 1500 et 2000 euros pour avoir un matériel neuf et qui marche ... a coté de cela on nous propose de l'échange ou du bidouillage sans en connaitre la raison , en n'étant quasi certain que ça ne résoudra pas nos problèmes ... On n'avancera pas d'un pouce si personne de médiatique ne vient nous aider !! On aimerai que les modérateurs et autres responsables de Macgénération ( et les  autres ! ) nous soutiennent fortement auprés d'Apple France et leur faire passer un message fort d'injustice voir d'arnaque commerciale qui ne restera pas sans conséquences ... La petite souris contre le géant ? coté médiatique il n'y a rien de mieux ...



J'ai déboursé 1500 pour une machine qui fonctionne.

On m'en a livrée une qui ne fonctionnait pas (vitre brisée). Echange. 

La seconde avait les problèmes qui nous occupent. Remplacement de la dalle sur site, parce que je ne voulais pas perdre du temps en transport, délai de réparation à faire peur (10 jours!) et backup+transfert des données : Apple m'envoie un technicien AppleCare chez moi. Réparation réalisée en une heure. 

Plus aucun souci depuis un mois. Pour moi, il n'y a plus de problème, et s'il revient, je rappelle Apple.

Exigez donc un remplacement de dalle ou un échange. Il n'y a rien de honteux à cela.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (23 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Apple n'a pas à batailler si vous êtes dans les délais légaux de retour de marchandise.
> 
> J'ignore quelles sont les opérations réalisées sur les machines qui rentrent pour réparation, mais je mettrais ma main à couper qu'ils changent la dalle puisque le service AppleCare Belgique (ARC pour les intimes) s'est basé sur ma réparation pour ensuite réaliser celles des autres iMac qui arrivaient chez eux.
> 
> ...


 Bien compris et depuis longtemps tout ce que tu me dis !  mais on n'a pas la meme vision du commerçe , pas sur la meme longueur d'onde ... pour ma part je trouve qu'il y a un manquement intolérable au niveau controle qualité sur les chaines de montage et la se situe le probléme , nul part ailleurs ... A ton avis qui est responsable de la situation ou la plupart d'entre nous se trouvent actuellement ? si tu te satisfait de l'envoi d'un technicien Apple , ou que l'on puisse procéder a un simple échange pour solde de tout compte en ignorant la suite , déontologiquement parlant  c'est ta vue des choses , pas la mienne ...


----------



## toto160 (23 Décembre 2009)

Julien D a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi. Il faut réagir. J'ai déboursé 2000 euros pour mon I7 pour mon travail( Je bosse dans la vidéo). Je viens juste de vendre mon Imac 20 pouces blanc qui marchait parfaitement depuis 4 ans. J'attends mon nouvel Imac (échange) d'ici 2 semaines et j'ai peur qu'il fasse la même chose.
> 
> Ce qui m'énerve encore plus, c'est qu'on peut lire partout sur le net qu'Apple à régler les problèmes d'écrans qui sautent avec cette mise à jour de la carte graphique alors que c'est faux.
> 
> ...



100% d'accord

J'attend mon iMac 27 i7 de remplacement pour le 11 janvier, il sera expédié le 5 janvier.  (le premier iMac avait l'écran qui saute et qui s'éteint etc...)
Je suis étudiant, et j'ai claqué toute la tune que j'ai gagné durant les grandes vacances pour m'offrir une machine de qualité. Y a intérêt que le 2ème soit irréprochable sinon je demande directement un remboursement, et j'attendrais que le problème soit résolu officiellement.
Ils sont vraiment stupides d'expédier encore des machines défectueuses. Ça fais chier tout le monde et ils perdent de l'argent. 
Moi j'en ai rien a foutre si ils doivent encore allonger le délais d'expédition, mais alors qu'ils nous livrent une machine NORMAL. C'est à dire sans bugs tout simplement.


----------



## Ben69 (23 Décembre 2009)

Coucou, me revoilà!!!!

Pour tous ceux qui ont suivi ma petite histoire, je vous communique le dernier épisode, snif!!!
En effet, après avoir reçu un premier imac avec sursauts et compagnie, je reçois en échange standard un imac neuf mais ne correspondant pas à la configuration commandée au niveau de la carte graphique. Donc, rebelote, nouvel échange standard que j'ai reçu hier soir...

Je déballe le carton... ouf! la configuration est bonne sauf que la clavier n'est pas sans fil mais avec fil!!! bon, passons ce petit détails, je suis plus à ça près, me dis-je! j'installe l'ordi, le démarre tout est nickel jusqu'à cet après midi où patatra!!!!! l'écran susaute, blackout...etc...  

J'en ai trop marre, j'abandonne, c'est la 3ème machine qu'on me livre qui ne va pas... j'ai demandé le remboursement 

Voila, c'est la fin de courte expérience avec apple : en effet, c'étai mon premier mac, j'avais attendu plus d'un an pour économiser et pouvoir me le payer et j'étais loin, mais alors très loin de me douter d'un tel manque de fiabilité de la pomme... J'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir été pris pour un con qui a essuyé les platres d'un produit pas encore au point. La seule chose que je reconnais à apple, c'est leur super service après vente...mais c'est bien la seule chose...

That's it! et merci à tous sur ce forum pour vos conseils


----------



## pinkipou (23 Décembre 2009)

Ben69 a dit:


> Coucou, me revoilà!!!!
> 
> Pour tous ceux qui ont suivi ma petite histoire, je vous communique le dernier épisode, snif!!!
> En effet, après avoir reçu un premier imac avec sursauts et compagnie, je reçois en échange standard un imac neuf mais ne correspondant pas à la configuration commandée au niveau de la carte graphique. Donc, rebelote, nouvel échange standard que j'ai reçu hier soir...
> ...



Peux tu nous donner la semaine de fabrication ?
As tu fait la mise à jour pour la carte graphique ?

La semaine de fabrication est le chiffre situé à droite de W89 dans la numéro de série de la machine. (visible dans le menu pomme=> a propos de ce mac => Plus d'info=> cliquer dans la colonne de gauche sur matériel=> le numéro de série est visible dans la colonne de droite à l'avant dernière ligne )


----------



## Ben69 (23 Décembre 2009)

semaine de fabrication 50 et oui, la maj firmware de la CG est faite!!


----------



## pinkipou (23 Décembre 2009)

Ben69 a dit:


> semaine de fabrication 50 et oui, la maj firmware de la CG est faite!!


Ok on a encore confirmation malgré toi, que le problème n'est absolument pas réglé.
INADMISSIBLE ! ! ! !
Moi aussi j'attend mon 2 ème Imac de remplacement. Après c'est remboursement ! !

C'est d'autant plus dommage pour toi que APPLE fait vraiment des machines extraordinaires ! (quand elles fonctionnent ! )


----------



## Ben69 (23 Décembre 2009)

pinkipou a dit:


> Ok on a encore confirmation malgré toi, que le problème n'est absolument pas réglé.
> INADMISSIBLE ! ! ! !
> Moi aussi j'attend mon 2 ème Imac de remplacement. Après c'est remboursement ! !
> 
> C'est d'autant plus dommage pour toi que APPLE fait vraiment des machines extraordinaires ! (quand elles fonctionnent ! )



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi!!! le peu de temps passé derrière l'imac 27 pouces m'ont rendu accroc, alors je vais réfléchir, peut-etre attendre que le problème soit officiellement réglé ou alors j'ai pensé à la combinaison PC pour jouer + mac mini pour avoir l'OS d'apple qui est vraiment extraordinaire!!! je vais voir, une chose est sure, je vais bien prendre le temps d'y réfléchir et ne pas me précipiter...


----------



## shahtooh (23 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Bien compris et depuis longtemps tout ce que tu me dis !  mais on n'a pas la meme vision du commerçe , pas sur la meme longueur d'onde ... pour ma part je trouve qu'il y a un manquement intolérable au niveau controle qualité sur les chaines de montage et la se situe le probléme , nul part ailleurs ... A ton avis qui est responsable de la situation ou la plupart d'entre nous se trouvent actuellement ? si tu te satisfait de l'envoi d'un technicien Apple , ou que l'on puisse procéder a un simple échange pour solde de tout compte en ignorant la suite , déontologiquement parlant  c'est ta vue des choses , pas la mienne ...



Bétélgeuse, moi aussi je suis partisan du 0 défaut (et encore...). Mais pester ne sert pas à grand'chose.

Tu peux trouver ces problèmes inadmissibles et ne pas acheter d'iMac. L'histoire s'arrête là.

Ou alors tu as acheté un iMac qui a des problèmes.

Dans ce cas-là, il n'y a pas à pester, mais à agir : demander le remplacement de la machine, de la dalle ou un remboursement. Point.

J'ai eu le remplacement de ma dalle sans débourser un rond, sans perdre un nombre considérable de jours à attendre ma machine réparée (avec le temps perdu en backup et transferts des données) et sans que cela ne me bloque une journée.

Résultat : ma machine fonctionne impeccablement, j'ai rencontré un technicien très sympa et au franc parler avec qui j'ai pu échanger sur nos expériences du Mac et des questions de qualité de fabrication, le tout autour d'une bonne tasse de thé et en une heure environ. Je ne peste plus, je ne crains plus ces problèmes, je jouis enfin d'une machine qui fonctionne nickel.

Que voudrais-tu de plus?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------




Ben69 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi!!! le peu de temps passé derrière l'imac 27 pouces m'ont rendu accroc, alors je vais réfléchir, peut-etre attendre que le problème soit officiellement réglé ou alors j'ai pensé à la combinaison PC pour jouer + mac mini pour avoir l'OS d'apple qui est vraiment extraordinaire!!! je vais voir, une chose est sure, je vais bien prendre le temps d'y réfléchir et ne pas me précipiter...



Dis-toi bien une chose : ce genre de souci peut arriver avec n'importe quel produit et n'importe quelle marque.

Comme je l'ai déjà dit plus haut, je peux te citer des inconditionnels de Volvo et des brocardeurs de Volvo. Idem pour tout et n'importe quoi, tout simplement parce que le 0 défaut n'existe pas.

Je pense que comme consommateur, il faut aussi accepter que les garanties dont nous jouissons ne soient pas là par hasard.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------




pinkipou a dit:


> Ok on a encore confirmation malgré toi, que le problème n'est absolument pas réglé.
> INADMISSIBLE ! ! ! !
> Moi aussi j'attend mon 2 ème Imac de remplacement. Après c'est remboursement ! !
> 
> C'est d'autant plus dommage pour toi que APPLE fait vraiment des machines extraordinaires ! (quand elles fonctionnent ! )



Sans m'avancer, je pense qu'Apple cherche à résoudre le problème...

Le fait qu'il ne soit toujours pas réglé indique qu'il est difficile à résoudre. Sans doute à cause de son caractère aléatoire.

Il n'y a donc rien "d'inadmissible". Ce qui le serait, ce serait de refuser de rembourser/échanger/réparer une machine défectueuse.

As-tu tenté de faire réparer ta machine ? Il semble que je sois le seul sur ce forum à avoir tenté la chose et à en donner un feedback. Or je doute sérieusement de ce que ce soit réellement le cas.


----------



## sylvanhus (23 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Bétélgeuse, moi aussi je suis partisan du 0 défaut (et encore...). Mais pester ne sert pas à grand'chose.
> 
> Tu peux trouver ces problèmes inadmissibles et ne pas acheter d'iMac. L'histoire s'arrête là.
> 
> ...





J'admire ton optimisme, mais que faire pour obliger Apple a fournir un Imac fonctionnel ?
Moi je suis bloqué ,ayant un contrat Apple Care ,Apple refuse le remboursement et me propose un échange et quand je lis ceux qui en sont a leur 3 e Imac 27 ça me fait peur...

Reprendre ses billes et allez voir ailleurs c'est vrai et c'est bien, mais il faut reconnaitre que cela n'est pas normal de continuer a fournir des machines défectueuses...


----------



## shahtooh (23 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> J'admire ton optimisme, mais que faire pour obliger Apple a fournir un Imac fonctionnel ?
> Moi je suis bloqué ,ayant un contrat Apple Care ,Apple refuse le remboursement et me propose un échange et quand je lis ceux qui en sont a leur 3 e Imac 27 ça me fait peur...
> 
> Reprendre ses billes et allez voir ailleurs c'est vrai et c'est bien, mais il faut reconnaitre que cela n'est pas normal de continuer a fournir des machines défectueuses...



Sylvanhus, demande à ce qu'on te répare l'iMac en te remplaçant la dalle.

J'ai longuement parlé à un technicien (une, plutôt...) de niveau 2, je lui ai décrit les problèmes et lui ai même envoyé mon dossier avec force photos, descriptions et liens vers des vidéos. Elle a collecté mes données avec un logiciel AppleCare que tu dois avoir sur ton CD AppleCare : "Capture Data", a envoyé le tout à une équipe d'ingénieurs qui ont préconisé le changement de la dalle.

Un technicien est alors passé chez moi, a retiré la vitre, dévissé et déconnecté la dalle, placé la nouvelle dalle et la vitre (après un traitement spécial anti-poussière) et depuis mon iMac tourne nickel et j'ai économisé mon temps.


----------



## sylvanhus (23 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Sylvanhus, demande à ce qu'on te répare l'iMac en te remplaçant la dalle.
> 
> J'ai longuement parlé à un technicien (une, plutôt...) de niveau 2, je lui ai décrit les problèmes et lui ai même envoyé mon dossier avec force photos, descriptions et liens vers des vidéos. Elle a collecté mes données avec un logiciel AppleCare que tu dois avoir sur ton CD AppleCare : "Capture Data", a envoyé le tout à une équipe d'ingénieurs qui ont préconisé le changement de la dalle.
> 
> Un technicien est alors passé chez moi, a retiré la vitre, dévissé et déconnecté la dalle, placé la nouvelle dalle et la vitre (après un traitement spécial anti-poussière) et depuis mon iMac tourne nickel et j'ai économisé mon temps.




j'ai déja eu affaire a un changement de dalle sur mon 24 et ça n'a rien changé...

Apres 3 pieces changées ,Apple avoue que la dalle est 'comme ça' (le changement de la dalle donné exactement le probleme de luminosité foireuse...

Puis le temps que le technicien arrive 1 semaine était passée, pour regarder le probleme et commander la pièce , résultat 2 semaines d'attente...
Pour cette fois ci j'ai préféré demander un échange...

Si ça continue encore une fois (je n'espere pas car ras le bal d'attendre depuis 2 mois ^^) je demande un réparation (changement de dalle) et si c'est pas bon ben je demanderai un remboursement ou un ancien mac pro de meme valeur que le 27 et au pire je me débrouillerai pour trouver un écran correct...

Car si l'écran des Imac était bon je serais en train d'écrire avec ce dernier...

J'ai comment dire...un manque de confiance envers Apple avec ces histoires...


----------



## pinkipou (23 Décembre 2009)

S'il suffit de changer la dalle pour régler le problème, alors pourquoi ne le font-il pas en usine ! ! !
De plus le dépannage à domicile c'est chiant, il faut être à la maison le jour ou ils viennent.
J'ai déjà connu ça avec mon Imac G5, ils sont venus 3 fois chez moi pour résoudre une panne ! ! ( en plus c'était une rev B comme quoi...)
A chaque fois c'est galère (même si c'est mieux et plus rapide que de l'amener en atelier), il faut poser 1/2 journée pour être présent ! !
Pour moi la machine doit fonctionner correctement des sa sortie de l'emballage.


----------



## shahtooh (23 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> j'ai déja eu affaire a un changement de dalle sur mon 24 et ça n'a rien changé...
> 
> Apres 3 pieces changées ,Apple avoue que la dalle est 'comme ça' (le changement de la dalle donné exactement le probleme de luminosité foireuse...
> 
> ...



Le problème du 24" est différent du 27". Or, justement, le remplacement de la dalle chez moi a supprimé les symptômes.

Remède plus efficace que cela...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h10 ----------




pinkipou a dit:


> S'il suffit de changer la dalle pour régler le problème, alors pourquoi ne le font-il pas en usine ! ! !
> De plus le dépannage à domicile c'est chiant, il faut être à la maison le jour ou ils viennent.
> J'ai déjà connu ça avec mon Imac G5, ils sont venus 3 fois chez moi pour résoudre une panne ! ! ( en plus c'était une rev B comme quoi...)
> A chaque fois c'est galère (même si c'est mieux et plus rapide que de l'amener en atelier), il faut poser 1/2 journée pour être présent ! !
> Pour moi la machine doit fonctionner correctement des sa sortie de l'emballage.



Peut-être simplement parce que:

1. la dalle qui pose problème ne manifeste ses symptômes qu'en des conditions telles qu'il est difficile de l'éliminer systématiquement au test qualité...

2. peut-être que le remplacement de ma dalle s'est fait avec une dalle non-défectueuse et que j'ai eu la chance de ne pas devoir faire revenir le gars d'AppleCare avec une troisième dalle...

En tout état de cause, il est *avéré* que ce changement de dalle a supprimé tous les symptômes.

Après, sur le reste, vous me faites presque rire avec vos "la machine doit fonctionner correctement dès sa sortie d'emballage" : sans blague! Et quid, si ce n'est pas le cas?

Ben vous faites valoir vos droits/jouer la garantie afin d'avoir une machine qui fonctionne.

PS : quant au fait que d'envoyer la machine en réparation ou faire venir de tech d'AppleCare soit chiant, je le reconnais. Mais entre deux maux, choisir le moindre : c'est du bon sens.


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Le problème du 24" est différent du 27". Or, justement, le remplacement de la dalle chez moi a supprimé les symptômes.
> 
> Remède plus efficace que cela...
> 
> ...





ok la garantie c'est bien mais c'est pas une obligation !

Je prefere une machine qui fonctionne comme annoncée , que de passr mon temps à faire valoir sa valeur aupres du SAV, ça aussi c'est du bon sens...

Surtout quand ce meme contructeur fait l'innocent sur les problemes rencontrés pour éviter de perdre des clients...

Faudrait leur demander à Apple si il connaissent la définition du "bon sens" ...


----------



## Bétélgeuse (24 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> ok la garantie c'est bien mais c'est pas une obligation !
> 
> Je prefere une machine qui fonctionne comme annoncée , que de passr mon temps à faire valoir sa valeur aupres du SAV, ça aussi c'est du bon sens...
> 
> ...


 
Ce genre de probléme ne devrait pas exister sur un produit neuf qui sort d'usine . C'est aussi limpide que ça ... nous sommes en 2009 , qu'il soit fabriqué chez un sous traitant en Asie du Sud Est n'est en soit pas un probléme ... par contre , aprés production , commercialiser sans s'assurer que les conditions sont réunies !!... mettre un produit de cette valeur sur le marché Mondial sans s'assurer ni vérifier que le controle  qualité soit efficace dans toutes les étapes de la chaine de fabrication , c'est tout simplement de l'inconscience assortie d'une grave faute professionnelle ...  qui plus est amplifiée part un silence assourdissant du coté de chez Apple ! Continuer de proposer a la vente ce produit sans certitudes sur leur fiabilité ( surtout s'il s'agit d'un problème matériel ) est tout simplement scandaleux !


----------



## shahtooh (24 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> ok la garantie c'est bien mais c'est pas une obligation !
> 
> Je prefere une machine qui fonctionne comme annoncée , que de passr mon temps à faire valoir sa valeur aupres du SAV, ça aussi c'est du bon sens...
> 
> ...



Il faudrait, cela devrait, etc.

Et si ce n'est pas le cas, vous faites quoi?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------




Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Ce genre de probléme ne devrait pas exister sur un produit neuf qui sort d'usine . C'est aussi limpide que ça ... nous sommes en 2009 , qu'il soit fabriqué chez un sous traitant en Asie du Sud Est n'est en soit pas un probléme ... par contre , aprés production , commercialiser sans s'assurer que les conditions sont réunies !!... mettre un produit de cette valeur sur le marché Mondial sans s'assurer ni vérifier que le controle  qualité soit efficace dans toutes les étapes de la chaine de fabrication , c'est tout simplement de l'inconscience assortie d'une grave faute professionnelle ...  qui plus est amplifiée part un silence assourdissant du coté de chez Apple ! Continuer de proposer a la vente ce produit sans certitudes sur leur fiabilité ( surtout s'il s'agit d'un problème matériel ) est tout simplement scandaleux !



Si tu crois sincèrement qu'il est possible de sortir un produit 0 défaut sur une production entière, tu es très naïf et, surtout, tu vas au-devant de très très grosses désillusions, que ce soit avec Apple ou n'importe quelle autre marque ou n'importe quel autre produit.

Alors vous pouvez râler autant que vous le souhaitez, c'est normal, mais comme pour Sylvanhus, si vous n'avez pas un produit fonctionnel, vous faites quoi?

Ensuite, je doute fort qu'Apple n'ait pas requis les CQ sur les chaînes de production. Faut pas pousser non plus. On ignore le nombre de machines touchées et Apple ignore plus que probablement la cause de ces problèmes ou, pis, ne peut mettre en place le remède adéquat qu'après que le client ait signalé ledit problème.

Crier au scandale et à l'indignation, c'est bien gentil, mais en gros, ça ne sert à rien. Alors abstenez-vous d'acheter cette machine si vous avez peur de tomber ce problème, faites-la réparer si vous l'avez déjà, faites-là échanger ou faites-vous rembourser. C'est aussi simple que cela.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (24 Décembre 2009)

Suite a nos interventions on ne peut que remercier la direction de macgénération de communiquer " haut et fort " sur sa page d'accueil : " iMAC27 : La MAJ firmware ne régle pas les problémes " ( lire la suite)


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Il faudrait, cela devrait, etc.
> 
> Et si ce n'est pas le cas, vous faites quoi?
> 
> ...






Je fais quoi ?
Intervenir mon aide juridique ? mais tout seul ça sert à rien...

Je comprends ton point de vue mais quand comme nous on nous refuse un remboursement, on ne peut pas trouver et réunir les gens pour donner un gros dossier de plaintes a Apple ?
Tu es réaliste mais moi quand j'achete une Ferrari c'est pour avoir une Ferrari...

Toi cela ne semble pas te poser de problemes et je trouve cela dommage de vouloir rester en bas face au géant...quand celui ci abuse de sa position et ne dénigre meme pas communiquer avec ses clients ...


----------



## Bétélgeuse (24 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je fais quoi ?
> Intervenir mon aide juridique ? mais tout seul ça sert à rien...
> 
> Je comprends ton point de vue mais quand comme nous on nous refuse un remboursement, on ne peut pas trouver et réunir les gens pour donner un gros dossier de plaintes a Apple ?
> ...


 
Ne pas se sous estimer ! , il est arrivé que des personnages " insignifiants " ont fait trembler des géants ... la jurisprudence est redoutée ... souvent l'arme fatale


----------



## Ben69 (24 Décembre 2009)

la suite de mon cas...

J'ai demandé hier mon remboursement par mail à la personne d'apple qui gère mon dossier en lui demandant de me joindre par téléphone pour m'indiquer la marche à suivre...
Ce matin, je reçois sa réponse par mail : il faut que je contacte moi-même le service clientèle apple! bon, ok... je prend mon téléphone et j'appelle...

Bien sur je tombe sur une première personne à qui j'explique mon cas et comme c'est compliqué (deux échanges standards de suite...), elle ne comprend rien, je lui ré-explique au moins trois fois, elle me met en attente...pour finalement me passer une personne du service clientèle...

Rebelote, le mec ne pige rien, je lui ré-explique toute mon histoire avec les numéros de série des différentes machines pour qu'il comprenne... après dix minutes de parlote, il comprend enfin et là, il me sort "désolé monsieur, le remboursement est impossible"!!!
Je lui demande pourquoi, il me répond que je ne suis plus dans les 14 jours...forcément, la première commande remonte au 20 octobre je lui répond!!!!! et en plus je lui explique qu'on m'a déjà proposé plusieurs fois le remboursement récemment, donc en dehors des 14 jours!!! et là, le mec me répond "je pense que c'est vous monsieur qui avez mal interprété les paroles de mon collègues"!!!!!  

Du coup, je lui ai dit que je ne voulais traité qu'avec alain, le technicien qui a suivi mon cas du début et je peux vous dire que ça va chauffer...ils ont intérêt à me rembourser 

Donc je reviens sur mes paroles : rien, je dis rien chez apple n'est digne de l'image de la marque qui n'est que du vent pour moi.


----------



## Julien D (24 Décembre 2009)

C'est pas normal !!! Je pensais que c'était 14 jours à partir du moment où tu avais reçu ta machine et que ça repartait à zéro si on procédait à un échange. C'est pas normal. Je suis dans le même cas que toi. J'attends ma nouvelle machine( la 2ème ! ) et si il y a encore des problèmes je demande le remboursement. Mais apparemment, ce n'est pas possible d'après tes propos; C'est dingue quand même !!! Te laisse pas faire!!!

Tiens nous au courant de la suite des évènements.

Bon courage...


----------



## BillyPaul (24 Décembre 2009)

Ben69 a dit:


> Rebelote, le mec ne pige rien, je lui ré-explique toute mon histoire avec les numéros de série des différentes machines pour qu'il comprenne... après dix minutes de parlote, il comprend enfin et là, il me sort "désolé monsieur, le remboursement est impossible"!!!
> Je lui demande pourquoi, il me répond que je ne suis plus dans les 14 jours...forcément, la première commande remonte au 20 octobre je lui répond!!!!! et en plus je lui explique qu'on m'a déjà proposé plusieurs fois le remboursement récemment, donc en dehors des 14 jours!!! et là, le mec me répond "je pense que c'est vous monsieur qui avez mal interprété les paroles de mon collègues"!!!!!
> 
> Du coup, je lui ai dit que je ne voulais traité qu'avec alain, le technicien qui a suivi mon cas du début et je peux vous dire que ça va chauffer...ils ont intérêt à me rembourser
> ...



et que te propose Apple alors ? 
S'ils ne veulent pas te rembourser et que tu as Apple Care, ils pourraient venir te changer la dalle. Ils sont quand même tenus de fournir une machine fonctionnelle et de satisfaire le client.


----------



## Ben69 (24 Décembre 2009)

BillyPaul a dit:


> et que te propose Apple alors ?
> S'ils ne veulent pas te rembourser et que tu as Apple Care, ils pourraient venir te changer la dalle. Ils sont quand même tenus de fournir une machine fonctionnelle et de satisfaire le client.



J'attends de joindre le technicien au téléphone pour voir ce qu'il me propose, il doit me rappeler dans un petit instant...


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Décembre 2009)

Ben69 a dit:


> J'attends de joindre le technicien au téléphone pour voir ce qu'il me propose, il doit me rappeler dans un petit instant...






Au pire exige lui une machine fonctionnel, un mac pro avec un écran Apple correct...

Tanpis pour eux, ils ont qu'a être plus clair sur les problemes rencontrés et proposer de vrai solution...

Apres on dit que Apple veut avoir 90 % de ses clients satisfait, depuis l'Imac 27 c'est mal barrée...


----------



## shahtooh (24 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Toi cela ne semble pas te poser de problemes et je trouve cela dommage de vouloir rester en bas face au géant



Non, non, non, trois fois non : j'ai obtenu ce que je voulais, c-à-d un iMac qui fonctionne avec un minimum d'embêtements et de perte de temps.


----------



## k-rez (24 Décembre 2009)

Re bonjour -)

après avoir reçu ma machine (i7) le 21 décembre (après moult péripéties) je me joins au cortege de "flickers". 

Des le lendemain de la reception, l'ecran a commencé a delirer avec les symptomes classiques : (ecran noir, artefacts horizontals en haut ou bas) , en ce moment même je subit ces machins.

Je poste pour donner un feedback , et *peut etre un indice sur la panne.*

Deux jours d'utilisation, et peut être un constat.

1) matin j'allume le mac, une heure après , les bugs arrivent a fréquence régulière.

2) je reboot, reset de la -ram, et ça semble plus ou moins stable, pas de soucis le reste de la journée.

Je precise que j'ai fait la mise a jour, et que le problème persiste.

*Autre info importante, pour le travail, j'utilise avec mes collègues le partage d'écran a distance de skype, or les écrans noirs et bandes verticales n'apparaissent pas chez lui ( ?! )* Ils ne voient pas les soucis d'écrans, alors même que je les subis. 

serait ce reellmeent la carte graphique a mettre en cause ? ou juste la dalle ?


Sinon, deux remarques : la machine est formidable, lorsque elle marche, et que j'oublie cette épée de Damocles...

Sachant que je vais contacter le sav apple dès la semaine prochaine je pense, si retour il y a , peut on garder la machine un maximum de temps ? Je ne pourrais pas me passer de ma machine de travail...même buggée. A t on reellement jusqu'au 8 decembre pour se retourner, comme indiqué sur le site ?

Avis personnel qui n'engage que moi : pour un switch pc a mac, je deplore fortement la politique apple : entre des livraisons hasardeuses, des hôtesses mal aimables en cas de soucis, et des machines défectueuses en nombre..., 2000 euros c'est cher donné.

Je n'ai pas encore contacté le sav, me conseillez vous d'attendre encore quelques jours ? Est ce prudent ?


----------



## Ben69 (24 Décembre 2009)

Je viens d'avoir le technicien au téléphone, il m'a dit qu'il était surpris que j'ai reçu une machine de la semaine 50 qui ait toujours le problème car selon lui, les ingénieurs avaient fait en sorte de solutionner le problème ce qui expliquait la mauvaise disponibilité des 27" actuelle. Il m'a fait ré-expliquer en détails tous les symptômes et m'a fait faire exactement les mêmes manip que pour le premier échange, manip qui seront sans résultats, je le sais d'avance...

Concrètement, il ne m'a rien proposé de valable pour l'instant, il va voir avec les ingénieurs d'apple comme il m'a dit...

Toujours le même discours, toujours les mêmes non-solutions, ça commence à bien faire... Je garde mon calme car avec Alain, le technicien, j'ai confiance mais il ne faut pas qu'il me refuse le remboursement s'il ne me propose pas une solution valable (chose qui me parait impossible en l'état actuel). Je suis vraiment écoeuré...


----------



## Bétélgeuse (24 Décembre 2009)

Ben69 a dit:


> la suite de mon cas...
> 
> J'ai demandé hier mon remboursement par mail à la personne d'apple qui gère mon dossier en lui demandant de me joindre par téléphone pour m'indiquer la marche à suivre...
> Ce matin, je reçois sa réponse par mail : il faut que je contacte moi-même le service clientèle apple! bon, ok... je prend mon téléphone et j'appelle...
> ...


 
Tu ne vas pas t'en sortir , je te proposes d'essayer d''appeller Apple France pour tenter ta chance : Apple FR assistance technique iMAC . Métropolitain : (33) 0805 540 003


----------



## BillyPaul (24 Décembre 2009)

Ben69 a dit:


> Concrètement, il ne m'a rien proposé de valable pour l'instant, il va voir avec les ingénieurs d'apple comme il m'a dit...
> 
> Toujours le même discours, toujours les mêmes non-solutions, ça commence à bien faire... Je garde mon calme car avec Alain, le technicien, j'ai confiance mais il ne faut pas qu'il me refuse le remboursement s'il ne me propose pas une solution valable (chose qui me parait impossible en l'état actuel). Je suis vraiment écoeuré...



tu ne lui as pas suggéré de lire ce forum ? 
S'ils veulent pas te rembourser, demande leur de te changer la dalle...


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Non, non, non, trois fois non : j'ai obtenu ce que je voulais, c-à-d un iMac qui fonctionne avec un minimum d'embêtements et de perte de temps.







Tu as du bol, mais c'est toi qui dmeande au mécontents d'aller voir ailleurs sans faire d'histoire si ils n'ont pas ce qu'ils veulent...

C'est peut être plus facile à dire pour toi qui a eu ce que tu voulais, mais certains sont au 3eme échange et cela ne semble pas gagné, et quand en plus Apple affirme ne pas pouvoir rembourser, il y a des choses qu'il ne faut pas laisser passer , géant Apple ou pas...

Tu fais quoi des gens qui ont payé comme tout le monde, qui soit obligé de passer des heures au téléphone pur en plus avoir un échange aussi embêtat que le précedent ?

Si t'as une solution infaillible, dis le nous je suis preneur ...


----------



## shahtooh (24 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu as du bol, mais c'est toi qui dmeande au mécontents d'aller voir ailleurs sans faire d'histoire si ils n'ont pas ce qu'ils veulent...
> 
> C'est peut être plus facile à dire pour toi qui a eu ce que tu voulais, mais certains sont au 3eme échange et cela ne semble pas gagné, et quand en plus Apple affirme ne pas pouvoir rembourser, il y a des choses qu'il ne faut pas laisser passer , géant Apple ou pas...
> 
> ...



Non, je n'ai pas de bol : premier iMac livré avec la vitré cassée et second avec le problème flickering & co.

J'ai simplement appelé Apple, demandé un échange standard pour le premier et qu'ils me résolvent le problème pour le second.

Je suis passé par je ne sais plus combien d'intermédiaires et ce n'est qu'une fois que j'ai pu obtenir un technicien niveau N+1 que les choses se sont débloquées rapidement (diagnostic  + intervention sur site).

Je n'envoie pas les mécontents balader, je dis simplement qu'il faut arrêter de jouer les princesses qui découvrent le monde et ses horreurs : oui, des produits neufs et chers peuvent être défectueux, c'est pour cela que les garanties et droits des consommateurs existent.

Demandez donc un échange, remboursement ou remplacement de dalle et cessez de geindre et de vous offusquer - Apple n'est pas un ogre qui vous voudrait du mal, mais une entreprise qui fait son maximum pour résoudre ces problèmes à la fois parce qu'ils sont soucieux de la satisfaction client ET parce que cela leur coûte très cher.


----------



## BillyPaul (24 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu as du bol, mais c'est toi qui dmeande au mécontents d'aller voir ailleurs sans faire d'histoire si ils n'ont pas ce qu'ils veulent...
> 
> C'est peut être plus facile à dire pour toi qui a eu ce que tu voulais, mais certains sont au 3eme échange et cela ne semble pas gagné, et quand en plus Apple affirme ne pas pouvoir rembourser, il y a des choses qu'il ne faut pas laisser passer , géant Apple ou pas...
> 
> ...



Euh.... je  crois qu'il a plusieurs fois répété qu'il avait fait remplacer sa dalle et que ça a réglé ses soucis.


----------



## shahtooh (24 Décembre 2009)

Je file au réveillon de Noël.

Passez quand même d'excellentes fêtes! - il n'est jamais question que d'un ordinateur.

 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h01 ----------




BillyPaul a dit:


> Euh.... je  crois qu'il a plusieurs fois répété qu'il avait fait remplacer sa dalle et que ça a réglé ses soucis.



En effet, remplacement de dalle.

Demandez à AppleCare de faire un diagnostic, c'est indolore (si, si, je vous assure!).


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Décembre 2009)

shahtooh a dit:


> Non, je n'ai pas de bol : premier iMac livré avec la vitré cassée et second avec le problème flickering & co.
> 
> J'ai simplement appelé Apple, demandé un échange standard pour le premier et qu'ils me résolvent le problème pour le second.
> 
> ...









ça j'ai bien compris...j'ai la meme logique sur ma façon de voir une entreprise professionnelle et consciencieuse ...

Mais tu crois qu'on a fait quoi au téléphone ?

"oui bonjour mon imac ne fonctionne pas qu'est ce que je dois faire ?"


Non pour ma part je suis dessinateur professionnel et j'ai absolument besoin d'in orid pour bosser et la ça fait 2 mois que j'attends...

J'ai clairement expliqué mon probleme, comme tout le monde ici je pense et quand je vois que certains échange n'arrange rien , on est en droit de raler pour la bonne cause...

Car ça va continuer combien de temps comme ça ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h17 ----------




BillyPaul a dit:


> Euh.... je  crois qu'il a plusieurs fois répété qu'il avait fait remplacer sa dalle et que ça a réglé ses soucis.








c'est vrai ? super !

moi j'ai fais la meme avec mon Imac 24 , cela n'a rien changé et pourtant 3 interventions (total 1 mois d'attente avec les allez retour)

Donc 3 pieces changées et toujours une dalle mauvaise...

Désolé mais j'en attends plus d'un Imac "neuf" surtout pour ceux qui viennent de débourser leurs économies...

Mais shahtooh tu as raison ce n'est qu'un ordinateur (sauf pour moi c'est mon outil de travail)
Bon Noel à toi aussi et à tout le monde sur ce forum !

Bonnes fêtes à tous ! ^^


----------



## Bétélgeuse (24 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> ça j'ai bien compris...j'ai la meme logique sur ma façon de voir une entreprise professionnelle et consciencieuse ...
> 
> Mais tu crois qu'on a fait quoi au téléphone ?
> 
> ...


 
Tu parles d'un iMAC24 ? Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que des 21.5 et des 27 en nouvelle génération ??


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Tu parles d'un iMAC24 ? Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que des 21.5 et des 27 en nouvelle génération ??





oui je parle d'un Imac 24 qui m'a été échangé contre un Imac 27 car Apple ne pouvait résoudre mon probleme sur le 24 (non uniformité de la dalle)

Apple confirme que ce probleme sera résolu avec un écran LED, et sur le 1er 27 reçu le probleme était toujours présent (voir plus ^^ )

Ayant l'extension Apple Care et ne sachant pas réparer ma machine (engagement du contrat Apple) j'ai donc eu un 27 pour pallié à mon manque du 24...

Colis renvoyé (1er 27 def), j'attends la suite...


----------



## BillyPaul (24 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> moi j'ai fais la meme avec mon Imac 24 , cela n'a rien changé et pourtant 3 interventions (total 1 mois d'attente avec les allez retour)
> Donc 3 pieces changées et toujours une dalle mauvaise...



tu as changé la dalle du 24", le problème n'était peut-être pas identique à celui rencontré sur ton 27"... 
Je sais bien que c'est rageant d'avoir un matériel neuf (et onéreux) qui a un problème. Je suis sûr que chez Apple ils sont également emmerdés... d'un point de vue technique, et image de marque.
Malheureusement, à ce jour il n'y a pas d'autre solution que de faire un échange de machine en espérant tomber sur un bon N°, et je ne pense pas qu'Apple ne fasse de difficulté pour échanger.  Là encore, je comprends que ce n'est pas toujours évident d'attendre de recevoir une nouvelle machine et de faire des ré-installations de système... Ou alors, faire changer la dalle...  Qu'est-ce que ça coute d'essayer cette solution ?


----------



## Bétélgeuse (24 Décembre 2009)

BillyPaul a dit:


> tu as changé la dalle du 24", le problème n'était peut-être pas identique à celui rencontré sur ton 27"...
> Je sais bien que c'est rageant d'avoir un matériel neuf (et onéreux) qui a un problème. Je suis sûr que chez Apple ils sont également emmerdés... d'un point de vue technique, et image de marque.
> Malheureusement, à ce jour il n'y a pas d'autre solution que de faire un échange de machine en espérant tomber sur un bon N°, et je ne pense pas qu'Apple ne fasse de difficulté pour échanger. Là encore, je comprends que ce n'est pas toujours évident d'attendre de recevoir une nouvelle machine et de faire des ré-installations de système... Ou alors, faire changer la dalle... Qu'est-ce que ça coute d'essayer cette solution ?


 
A la limite et pour en finir pourquoi pas.... Encore faudrait t'il etre sur a 100% que le changement de dalle soit la seule et unique solution actuelle et par déduction etre aussi sur que les dalles échangées soient toutes "validées saines" ; ce qui semble loin d'etre le cas actuellement ... on tourne en rond ! c'est pas résolu ....


----------



## BillyPaul (24 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Encore faudrait t'il etre sur a 100% que le changement de dalle soit la seule et unique solution actuelle et par déduction etre aussi sur que les dalles échangées soient toutes "validées saines" ; ce qui semble loin d'etre le cas actuellement ... on tourne en rond ! c'est pas résolu ....



C'est pourtant la seule solution ACTUELLE qui a avoir fonctionné, et pour l'instant je n'ai pas entendu de cas où cela n'avait pas solutionné le problème. 
OK, rares sont ceux qui ont fait changer la dalle, mais ceux qui l'ont fait ont eu raison de tenter le coup...


----------



## Bétélgeuse (24 Décembre 2009)

Je n'ai vu qu'une seule personne qui a fait changer la dalle de 27 ... avec succés! , s'ils y en a d'autres ( réussite ou échec ) ils seraient sympa de le faire savoir pour connaitre ou on en est de ce coté ... contrairement a ce que dit et préconise Apple , il semblerait que ce soit un probléme matériel , en clair ça veut dire que pour beaucoup le délai de 14 jours pour remboursement est écoulé


----------



## Dailyplanet (25 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> ...en clair ça veut dire que pour beaucoup le délai de 14 jours pour remboursement est écoulé


 
Il faut rappeler qu'Apple prolonge le délais de retour/remboursement jusqu'au 8 janvier 2010 pour tout achat entre le 1 novembre 2009 et le 24 décembre 2009 (pour cause d'achat de Noël).
Un simple appel à Apple Store vous le confirmera 

C'est ce qu j'ai fait après un mois d'utilisation de mon iMac 27.
L'image de l'écran se divisait en deux et j'ai eu deux fois un écran noir...après 15 jours d'utilisation !


----------



## Bétélgeuse (25 Décembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Il faut rappeler qu'Apple prolonge le délais de retour/remboursement jusqu'au 8 janvier 2010 pour tout achat entre le 1 novembre 2009 et le 24 décembre 2009 (pour cause d'achat de Noël).
> Un simple appel à Apple Store vous le confirmera
> 
> C'est ce qu j'ai fait après un mois d'utilisation de mon iMac 27.
> L'image de l'écran se divisait en deux et j'ai eu deux fois un écran noir...après 15 jours d'utilisation !


 
C'est au bout d'un mois d'utilisation que tu as eu ton premier incident ? ça parait énorme ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------

*La pénurie d'iMac 27" liée au problème de flash de l'écran ?*

par Lionel. - 14/12/2009 06:00:00 CET

"On a connu deux problèmes sur les nouveaux iMac 27". Le premier, celui qui a fait le plus de bruit a été celui de dalle en verre cassée au déballage sur des modèles core i5/i7. Selon nos informations, il a été depuis résolu en usine. Le second pose toujours des problèmes à de nombreuses personnes et provoque de temps à autre un flash du rétro-éclairage sur les écrans. Apple n'y a toujours pas apporté de solution.
Selon Computerword, c'est ce problème qui aurait provoqué la pénurie d'iMac 27", Apple ayant décidé d'y apporter une solution avant de sortir les machines des chaînes. Dans ce cas, nous souhaitons très fort que le règlement de ce problème passe par une mise à jour logicielle et ne soit pas lié à un problème matériel. Dans le cas contraire, ceux qui sont touchés seront confrontés à la politique d'Apple de ne pas faire de rappel massif de machines, quel que soit le problème et tant qu'ils n'y sont pas obligés par les autorités (voir affaire des iPod nano V1 au Japon). Les possesseurs de ces machines devront sinon faire le siège des SAV jusqu'à ce que leur problème soit réglé."

Ce communiqué m'inquiète particulièrement , il pourrait signifier que le problème sur les 27 quel qu'il soit ne sera jamais résolu ? Apple laissant royalement ses clients  dans la m**** sans jamais vouloir ou pouvoir apporter une solution définitive ? ....toujours se trouver avec une épée de Damoclès sur la tete sans savoir si ça arrivera ou quand ça arrivera ? Pour tous ceux qui ont fait cet achat ils ne sont pas prets de l'oublier ....


----------



## Dailyplanet (25 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> C'est au bout d'un mois d'utilisation que tu as eu ton premier incident ? ça parait énorme ...


 
Non, après 15 jours environ !
Je l'ai retourné après un mois...j'en recommanderai un nouveau en début d'année 2010, en espérant que tout soit corrigé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Ce communiqué m'inquiète particulièrement , il pourrait signifier que le problème sur les 27 quel qu'il soit ne sera jamais résolu ? Apple laissant royalement ses clients  dans la m**** sans jamais vouloir ou pouvoir apporter une solution définitive ? ....toujours se trouver avec une épée de Damoclès sur la tete sans savoir si ça arrivera ou quand ça arrivera ? Pour tous ceux qui ont fait cet achat ils ne sont pas prets de l'oublier ....




C'est certain que je n'oublierais pas cet incident. Vu le prix demandé , il serait normal que le client reçoive un matériel qui fonctionne. J'ai renvoyé l'iMac atteint du syndrome "écran sursauteur" et il se passera du temps avant que je ne replonge. D'ailleurs , en y réfléchissant bien , je songe à monter mon ordinateur et en faire un hackintosh.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (26 Décembre 2009)

Qui peut acheter actuellement un iMac sans une grosse part d'appréhension voir d'inquiétude ... cette situation est intolérable et elle le demeurera tant qu'Apple ne  montrera pas un visage de responsabilité ... beaucoup parmi les acquéreurs se demandent a quel moment , combien de temps il leur faudra attendre ( ou pas ) pour voir apparaitrent les flashs et autres écrans noirs tant redoutés ...et combien de temps les échanges incertains et bidouillages en tout genre vont perdurer  ! encore par manque de communication Il semble trés difficile d'évaluer en terme de pourcentage les ordinateurs pollués ...  beaucoup plus inquiétant pour toutes les victimes de cet invraisemblable disfonctionnement , aucune volonté louable , hormis la MAJ bidon créee entre autre pour calmer les esprits  , n'apparait ... le service recherche et développement botte en touche ...  lamentable tout simplement !


----------



## Apolo7 (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, ayant moi meme commandé un imac 27 il y a deux jours ce problème m'nquiète un peu. 
Est ce que des gens ont réussis à faire réparer leur machine défectueuse auprès d'un centre de service agrée Apple ? Les techniciens leurs ont ils dit ce qui n'allait pas avec ces machines ?


----------



## Bétélgeuse (26 Décembre 2009)

Apolo7 a dit:


> Bonjour, ayant moi meme commandé un imac 27 il y a deux jours ce problème m'nquiète un peu.
> Est ce que des gens ont réussis à faire réparer leur machine défectueuse auprès d'un centre de service agrée Apple ? Les techniciens leurs ont ils dit ce qui n'allait pas avec ces machines ?


 
Pour parler vrai et sauf scoop a venir , personne ne sait véritablement d'ou ça vient et on va dire que pour l'instant .... c'est la loterie ! Si on savait quel pourcentage des ventes de 27 sont affectés on pourrait peut etre te rassurer mais la aussi Apple ne communique pas ... pour faire court , tous les gens qui ont acquis leur 27 dans des Apple Store ou assimilés s'en sortent mieux , meme si souvent c'est la galère , que ceux qui ont acheté chez les généralistes . Cependant je suis persuadé que la trés grande majorité des acquéreurs sont ravis de leur achat . Je crois que dans le courant Janvier on y verra plus clair ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Il est préférable de reporter l'achat d'un iMac 27 tant que le problème n'est pas résolu. Quand j'ai reçu le mien , les sursauts sont apparus très rapidement ,puis ont disparu quelques jours avant de réapparaître. J'ai préféré le renvoyer et me faire rembourser plutôt que de l'échanger, le risque d'en recevoir un avec le même problème  n'étant pas exclus.


----------



## pistache18 (27 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Pour parler vrai et sauf scoop a venir , personne ne sait véritablement d'ou ça vient et on va dire que pour l'instant .... c'est la loterie ! Si on savait quel pourcentage des ventes de 27 sont affectés on pourrait peut etre te rassurer mais la aussi Apple ne communique pas ... pour faire court , tous les gens qui ont acquis leur 27 dans des Apple Store ou assimilés s'en sortent mieux , meme si souvent c'est la galère , que ceux qui ont acheté chez les généralistes . *Cependant je suis persuadé que la trés grande majorité des acquéreurs sont ravis de leur acha*t . Je crois que dans le courant Janvier on y verra plus clair ...



D'accord avec tout ce que tu dis.

Alire aussi Macritique sur les nouveaux Imac : http://avis.macg.co/products/339.html


82 % de satisfaction parmi les personnes qui ont posté. Mais curieusement les personnes touchées par les soucis d'écran ne semblent pas poster une critique. Sans doute ne souhaitent ils pas condamner trop vite une machine qui promet !


----------



## xao85 (28 Décembre 2009)

J'ai mon macbook pro qui montre de la fatigue, je vais surement devoir changer son lecteur DVD et batterie encore une fois... 

Donc en ayant marre des portables et de leur fragilité, je regarde de près les imacs... Mais vu que j'aimerai un 27... J'aimerai être sur que le correctif corrige quelque chose..


----------



## Knuckles (28 Décembre 2009)

J'ai recu mon iMac aujourd'hui fabrication semaine 52, et aucun soucis 
Tout est parfait ni jaunisse ni barre sombre, ni bosse, ni sursaut d'écran, ni ralentissement, ni gresillement, ni disque dur bruyant bref
iL EST SUBLIME


----------



## Goldenboy (29 Décembre 2009)

mes felicitations knuckles !!! vivement que mon imac 27 arrive aussi


----------



## Dailyplanet (29 Décembre 2009)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Il est préférable de reporter l'achat d'un iMac 27 tant que le problème n'est pas résolu. Quand j'ai reçu le mien , les sursauts sont apparus très rapidement ,puis ont disparu quelques jours avant de réapparaître. J'ai préféré le renvoyer et me faire rembourser plutôt que de l'échanger, le risque d'en recevoir un avec le même problème n'étant pas exclus.


 
Ben moi j'ai fait pareil !
J'avais un 27" semaine 46 avec l'image de l'écran partagé en deux et quelques flash (mais très peu).
J'ai préféré le retour/remboursement.
Je pense que je vais en recommander un nouveau ces jours !


----------



## pistache18 (29 Décembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Ben moi j'ai fait pareil !
> J'avais un 27" semaine 46 avec l'image de l'écran partagé en deux et quelques flash (mais très peu).
> J'ai préféré le retour/remboursement.
> *Je pense que je vais en recommander un nouveau ces jours !*



Suis dans la même situation. Sauf que je ne me suis pas encore lancé. Tu dis vouloir en recommander un ces jours ci. Qu'est ce qui te fais penser que tu échapperas aux problèmes ? Sachant que rien ne semble résolu !?

Perso, je pense que je vais résister tout le mois de janvier et je me lancerai qu'en février. Je frêne des quatre fers !!!!


----------



## Bétélgeuse (29 Décembre 2009)

Voici un tableau qui montre bien que sur les 1361 imac retournés , ceux fabriqués la semaine 46-47-48-49-50 ont eu le plus de problèmes.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 880x372 and weights 71KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Source : *http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php* 


Regarde les retours ...S51 c'est 6 retours et S52 c'est 3 retours ... regardes le site , c'est ça qui me fait dire qu'on arrive au bout des problèmes , a mon avis tu pourras commander mi janvier sans appréhension ...


----------



## Dailyplanet (29 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> ...Perso, je pense que je vais résister tout le mois de janvier et je me lancerai qu'en février. Je frêne des quatre fers !!!!


 
J'aimerai bien attendre...mais c'est une tellement belle machine que je suis impatient :rateau:

Au fait, qu'en est-il des derniers drivers BootCamp qui sont attendu pour décembre 2009 ...
Il ne sont pas encore sorti ??


----------



## dcl78 (29 Décembre 2009)

Et bien moi, j'ai reçu mon iMac 27" i5 le 23 décembre.
Absolument aucun problème jusqu'à ce matin, puis d'un coup écran noir...
Aucun clignotement ou autre flickering, seulement noir...
Appel à l'Apple Store, échange standard proposé après les manips habituelles décrites dans les posts précédents.
Date de fabrication de l'iMac incriminé : semaine 50...
J'étais au courant de ces problèmes d'écrans, avait croisé les doigts pour passer "entre les gouttes" mais non, pas de bol... Je suis vert...
En tout cas, c'est bien la première fois que je rencontre un tel problème (c'est mon 5ème Mac en 8 ans)
C'est également la première fois que je constate un problème d'une telle ampleur via Internet qui contraste d'ailleurs avec la passivité d'Apple !


----------



## toto160 (29 Décembre 2009)

Le mien avait l'écran qui saute et qui s'éteint, et si ça peux te rassuré, il était aussi fabriqué à la semaine 50 
Donc on va dire que c'est normal d'avoir un ordi foireu si il a été conçu en semaine 50 ou antérieur


----------



## dcl78 (30 Décembre 2009)

Ce qui m'embête le plus c'est de leur retourner un iMac avec tous mes documents à l'intérieur sans pouvoir arriver à reseter le disque dur.
Impossible de le démarrer en mode target sur un autre Mac via Firewire
Impossibe d'éjecter le CD d'installation qu'Apple m'a demandé de mettre lorsque je les ai eu au téléphone ; veut pas s'éjecter.
Comme l'écran reste définitivement noir, je ne voit pas les conséquences des raccourcis claviers que j'effectue...
Bref, c'est le Bins !!!


----------



## manheman (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Moi  j'ai commandé un i5 1 semaine avant Noël et je devrais l'avoir à partir du 15 janvier.
Je ne suis pas très rassuré à la lecture des différents posts... Comment savez vous le semaine de construction ?


----------



## dcl78 (30 Décembre 2009)

manheman a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Moi  j'ai commandé un i5 1 semaine avant Noël et je devrais l'avoir à partir du 15 janvier.
> Je ne suis pas très rassuré à la lecture des différents posts... Comment savez vous le semaine de construction ?



C'est le deuxième numéro après W89 sur le numéro de série.


----------



## lagrenouille007 (30 Décembre 2009)

bonjour,
reçu imac27"icore7 ce lundi,sursaut image apres mise à jour et redémarrage
terminé nickel mais voila hier et ce matin à l'allumage toujours les sursauts
et peut etre plus vite apres redemarrage c'est terminé plus de sursauts
Que faut il faire ?
merci et bonne fin d'année : c'est mon premier mac


----------



## dcl78 (30 Décembre 2009)

lagrenouille007 a dit:


> bonjour,
> reçu imac27"icore7 ce lundi,sursaut image apres mise à jour et redémarrage
> terminé nickel mais voila hier et ce matin à l'allumage toujours les sursauts
> et peut etre plus vite apres redemarrage c'est terminé plus de sursauts
> ...



Procéder à un échange ou se faire rembourser, mais ne surtout pas rester avec ce problème en attendant une éventuelle solution.


----------



## BARKEYS (30 Décembre 2009)

La grenouille tu peu repérer la semaine de fabrication et nous l'indiquer.C'est le deuxième numéro après W89 sur le numéro de série. 		
merci.


----------



## xao85 (30 Décembre 2009)

J'en ai marre de voir les clients servir de cobaye!


----------



## toto160 (30 Décembre 2009)

lagrenouille007 a dit:


> bonjour,
> reçu imac27"icore7 ce lundi,sursaut image apres mise à jour et redémarrage
> terminé nickel mais voila hier et ce matin à l'allumage toujours les sursauts
> et peut etre plus vite apres redemarrage c'est terminé plus de sursauts
> ...



Demande tout de suite un échange ou un rebroussement. N'écoute pas se que va te dire le technicien avec son réinstallation OS et manip, c'est des conneries tout ça. C'est ou échange ou remboursement, point.

Sinon, je serais aussi intéressé de voir la semaine de fabrication de ton Mac. Il suffit juste de copier collé ton numéro de série (donc W89.......) et de coller ici *http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html * appui sur ENTER et t'aura toutes les info sur ton produit


----------



## aliflore (30 Décembre 2009)

Mauvaise nouvelle pour moi aujourd'hui: apparition des lignes blanches longitudinales et écran noir pendant quelques secondes à plusieurs reprises.

J'ai mon iMac core i7 depuis le 18 décembre (fabrication semaine 50).

J'ai donc appelé l'applecare qui me le remplace immédiatement.

Le problème n'est apparu qu'après 12 jours d'utilisation et je ne l'ai eu qu'une seule fois mais je préfère ne pas prendre de risque et le renvoyer pour un échange.


----------



## brainois (30 Décembre 2009)

Bin mince... moi aussi j'ai mon imac 27'' qui sursaute... mais uniquement quand je mets "Gotta Get Get Boum Boum Boum" à fonds" 


Ok, ok, je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

aliflore a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle pour moi aujourd'hui: apparition des lignes blanches longitudinales et écran noir pendant quelques secondes à plusieurs reprises.
> 
> J'ai mon iMac core i7 depuis le 18 décembre (fabrication semaine 50).
> 
> ...



Rien ne garanti que le remplaçant n'aura pas ce problème. Apple n'a  donc encore réglé ce problème.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (30 Décembre 2009)

Je suis allé cet aprés midi a l'Apple Store du Caroussel du Louvre et j'ai rencontré un ancien ami par hasard qui m'en a dit un peu plus .... lui aussi en attente pour commander un 27 i7 , une source bien informée lui suggère vivement de patienter jusqu'a mi février avant de commander car tout ne sera pas réglé avant ... Je vous livre l'info brut de décoffrage mais c'est ... tout sauf bidon !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Voilà une sage idée.


----------



## jerome_T (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu mon 27 pouces I5 hier chez mon revendeur agrée... et j'ai malheureusement constaté dès la première d'utilisation les sursauts (environ 10 en une heure) et 2 "écrans noir"....

Son numéro de série est W8952 .... ce qui ne me dis rien de bon pour l'avenir....
Aujourd'hui j'ai rapporté la machine chez mon revendeur mais pour recevoir quoi ? une nouvelle machine avec une dalle foireuse ?  Je vais devoir recommencer ce petit manège jusque mi-février ?

Après le tarif ,  la disponibilité ,le design légendaire, la fiabilité légendaire  , je vais tester le SAV... super !
C'est quand que je pourrais tester l'OS ?


----------



## pistache18 (30 Décembre 2009)

Fin novembre, j'ai vendu mon Imac 24" dans le but d'acheter un Imac i5. Je ne me suis pas encore lancé, à cause des problèmes de "jeunesse" constatés. Il est évident que si j'avais su cela plus tôt, je n'aurais pas vendu mon Imac 24" si tôt.

En attendant, j'utilise mon petit Macbook de 13". Ca commence à faire long, et pourtant je pense qu'il est plus sage d'attendre encore, que les problèmes soient sous contrôle.

Mon anniversaire est le 19/02. Il faut que je me fasse à l'idée que ce sera mon cadeau d'anniversaire et non mon noel 2009.

En espérant que ce ne soit pas mon Noel 2010 !

Pas acheter, non pas acheter !!! Je freine des 4 fers !


----------



## Vladimok (30 Décembre 2009)

pistache18 a dit:


> Fin novembre, j'ai vendu mon Imac 24" dans le but d'acheter un Imac i5. Je ne me suis pas encore lancé, à cause des problèmes de "jeunesse" constatés. Il est évident que si j'avais su cela plus tôt, je n'aurais pas vendu mon Imac 24" si tôt.
> 
> En attendant, j'utilise mon petit Macbook de 13". Ca commence à faire long, et pourtant je pense qu'il est plus sage d'attendre encore, que les problèmes soient sous contrôle.
> 
> ...



Tu a entièrement raison d'attendre, j'ai voulu vendre mon 24, mais je me suis ravisé.
J'attend la première révision (pour bientôt), voir la deuxième.


----------



## toto160 (30 Décembre 2009)

Ca y est! Mon iMac i7 de remplacement a été envoyé today! Je le recevrai le 6 janvier ou avant. Il est de la semaine 53. Je vous tiendrais au courant du moindre problème.... si il y en a :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## scaryfan (31 Décembre 2009)

Je suis ce fil depuis pas mal de temps sans trop réagir...
En effet, début novembre, j'étais très chaud (même brulant) à switcher sous Mac...
Et j'hésitais entre un iMac et un MBP... finalement, j'ai pris un MBP...
Bref, quand je vous lis et notamment une réplique page précédente où l'on voit un récapitulatif des retours d'iMac triés par semaines de fabrication, je constate qu'actuellement la meilleure des attitudes à avoir c'est :
*  - de vérifier que l'iMac que l'on s'offre est bien fabriqué à partir de la semaine 51 !!!
  - dans le magasin, au moment où on te donne le joli carton, il faut vérifier illico presto sur le numéro de série...
*
C'est simple...

En tout cas, môa, j'ai pas de souci avec mon MBP !!!


----------



## Bétélgeuse (31 Décembre 2009)

jerome_T a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai reçu mon 27 pouces I5 hier chez mon revendeur agrée... et j'ai malheureusement constaté dès la première d'utilisation les sursauts (environ 10 en une heure) et 2 "écrans noir"....
> 
> ...


 
Tu vois ! malheureusement meme en fabrication Semaine 52 ça tient pas la route !!! il n'y a toujours rien de réglé pour les tous derniers jours de l'année ... et il est trés .. trés urgent d'attendre mi Février au minimum pour commander ... pour ceux qui sont en attente de décision !


----------



## eb110 (31 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous,
Je suis le forum depuis qqs temps, avec inquiétude il est vrai : j'ai commandé un i7 fin novembre et fait décaler la livraison pour cause de vacances (et aussi un peu pour laisser le temps à Apple de régler le pb qui semble plutôt être du Hard et non pas lié au soft).... aujourd'hui il est chez UPS qui va se casser le nez sur la porte (tant que ce n'est pas l'écran !)....
Il a été fabriqué en sem 51, mais les dernières infos ne me rassurent pas. La chute des retours des fabs de la sem 51 me semble plutôt indiquer qu'ils ne sont pas encore livrés (le mien pas ex) ou que les proprio n'ont pas eu le temps de découvrir le pb.  Ceci dit, il faut ramener ces chiffres au nombre de mac 27 livrés.

Voilà ma question : mon mac est pour la maison, il ne servira donc pas 10h par jour mais plutôt 1 ou 2 h et je n'ai que 14 j pour me le faire rembourser (et attendre le règlement définitif du pb car je l'ai acheté pour le garder longtemps : il remplace un imac G3 powerflower (mars 2001)) . Alors; *comment révéler le pb à coup sur *? (luminosité à fond mais quoi de plus ?) Quand il survient, je n'ai pas compris s'il s'agit juste de flashs momentanés ou s'ils se répètent continuement...
A+


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

A ta place , je renverrai l'iMac pour remboursement et j'attendrai quelques mois avant d'en commander un autre.


----------



## jaguymac (31 Décembre 2009)

Quand on regarde les commentaires ( en cliquant sur une semaine ) on peut lire que certains en sont à leur troisième imac de remplacement  et ce n'est toujours pas le bon. C'est quand même la première fois que je vois de tels problèmes sur une nouvelle gamme.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

jaguymac a dit:


> Quand on regarde les commentaires ( en cliquant sur une semaine ) on peut lire que certains en sont à leur troisième imac de remplacement  et ce n'est toujours pas le bon. C'est quand même la première fois que je vois de tels problèmes sur une nouvelle gamme.



Effectivement un tel problème , me laisse perplexe de la part d'Apple !


----------



## xao85 (31 Décembre 2009)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Effectivement un tel problème , me laisse perplexe de la part d'Apple !



Nan le problème des macbook à leur sortie (2006) a durée casi plus de deux mois avant qu'il trouve d'où venait le problème d'extinction inopinée.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (31 Décembre 2009)

eb110 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Je suis le forum depuis qqs temps, avec inquiétude il est vrai : j'ai commandé un i7 fin novembre et fait décaler la livraison pour cause de vacances (et aussi un peu pour laisser le temps à Apple de régler le pb qui semble plutôt être du Hard et non pas lié au soft).... aujourd'hui il est chez UPS qui va se casser le nez sur la porte (tant que ce n'est pas l'écran !)....
> Il a été fabriqué en sem 51, mais les dernières infos ne me rassurent pas. La chute des retours des fabs de la sem 51 me semble plutôt indiquer qu'ils ne sont pas encore livrés (le mien pas ex) ou que les proprio n'ont pas eu le temps de découvrir le pb. Ceci dit, il faut ramener ces chiffres au nombre de mac 27 livrés.
> 
> ...


 
Il s'agit de séries de flashs ponctuels ou d'écrans noirs qui durent quelques dixièmes de secondes et qui s'arrétent pour reprendrent un peu ... ou beaucoup plus tard ; la cause réelle est trés difficile a cerner , j'ai l'impression que les services recherche et développement de Apple s'y emploient mais ça semble etre un vrai casse tete !  Si j'étais toi , je déballe le produit en reception , si problèmes immédiats je renvoie dans la foulée ...


----------



## lagrenouille007 (31 Décembre 2009)

concerne les sursauts de imac 27" apres contact avec apple care et manipulation
éteindre ordi - retirer fiche alimantation - appuyer 15 secondes sur bouton démarrage -
remettre fiche - allumer ordi en appuyant en même temps touches cmd-alt-p-r et maintenir
jusque écran noir  redémarrage  la surprise ce matin à l'allumage sursauts et écran noir 
disparus nickel maintenant faut voir si ca va pas recommencer
je signale que avant la manipulation quand je redémarrai l'ordi je n'avais plus ses problèmes   serie  SW8951 donc semaine 51 recu le 27/12
bonjour à tous et bon réveillon


----------



## scaryfan (31 Décembre 2009)

Je traduis ton message ! 



lagrenouille007 a dit:


> Concernant les sursauts de l'imac 27" et après contact avec l'Apple Care, voici les manipulations à faire :
> - éteindre l'ordi
> - retirer la fiche d'alimantation
> - appuyer 15 secondes sur bouton démarrage
> ...


 
Bon réveillon à toi aussi...


----------



## lagrenouille007 (31 Décembre 2009)

merci scaryfan pour la traduction (nouveau pas encore l'habitude en plus mon premier mac)
le plus curieux c'est avant la manipulation après redémarrage plus de problèmes et après extinction ordi si je remettais en route après quelques heures le problème revenais je redémarrais aussitôt et nickel
c'est pourquoi j'ai du attendre ce matin pour voir si la manipulation fonctionnais


----------



## toto160 (31 Décembre 2009)

lagrenouille007 a dit:


> merci scaryfan pour la traduction (nouveau pas encore l'habitude en plus mon premier mac)
> le plus curieux c'est avant la manipulation après redémarrage plus de problèmes et après extinction ordi si je remettais en route après quelques heures le problème revenais je redémarrais aussitôt et nickel
> c'est pourquoi j'ai du attendre ce matin pour voir si la manipulation fonctionnais




Beaucoup on déjà fait ces manips. D'après eux, les symptômes disparaissent pendant plusieurs jours (parfois 1 mois) puis reviennent en force.
Moi je te conseil de l'échanger ou de te faire rembourser tant qu'il est encore temps.


----------



## eb110 (31 Décembre 2009)

Merci de vos réponses et conseils. Pour l'instant, j'ai un autre soucis (déjà) avec mon iMac : il m'a été livré par UPS hier , oui, oui, mais je suis à 700 km de là.... donc je ne sais pas qui a mon colis ? le signataire s'appelle 'ILLIGIBEL', un nouveau voisin peut être???

J'ai aussitot appelé AppleStore qui a lancé une enquête auprès d'UPS, pas de news depuis.... super réveillon en perspective car là je suis plutôt RAGE... merci UPS.
de plus le créneau de 14 j court déjà.


----------



## pinkipou (31 Décembre 2009)

eb110 a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses et conseils. Pour l'instant, j'ai un autre soucis (déjà) avec mon iMac : il m'a été livré par UPS hier , oui, oui, mais je suis à 700 km de là.... donc je ne sais pas qui a mon colis ? le signataire s'appelle 'ILLIGIBEL', un nouveau voisin peut être???
> 
> J'ai aussitot appelé AppleStore qui a lancé une enquête auprès d'UPS, pas de news depuis.... super réveillon en perspective car là je suis plutôt RAGE... merci UPS.
> de plus le créneau de 14 j court déjà.


J'espère que c'est bien un voisin qui a signé. Par contre je te confirme que UPS a ordre de ne pas laisser le colis chez un voisin. J'ai eu des déboires avec eux, car n'étant pas chez moi le jour de la livraison, j'ai laissé un mot signé sur ma porte leur demandant de livrer chez mon voisin. Le livreur à refusé car APPLE refuse que la livraison ait lieu chez un voisin.
Par contre le nom du signataire parfois ne correspond pas au nom que tu vois dans ta console UPS, le livreur mettant n'importe quoi comme nom. Essaie de contacter tes voisins les plus proches pour savoir s'ils n'ont rien reçu.
Bonnes fêtes ! ! !


----------



## pinkipou (1 Janvier 2010)

Mon deuxième Imac reçu en remplacement d'un Imac ayant un problème de sursaut d'écran, a exactement le même problème ! ! !
Cette fois-ci le défaut est apparu 11 jours après la livraison, et après 12 minutes d'utilisation. Je précise que la mise à jour de la carte graphique a été faite le jour de la livraison.
Heureusement que j'avais déjà demandé son échange, car il a une poussière dans la dalle d'affichage.
Pour info le premier imac était de la semaine 45, le deuxième de la semaine 47 (alors que vu la date d'échange il aurait du être construit semaine 50)
Je suis donc dans l'attente d'un troisième Imac....


----------



## Bétélgeuse (1 Janvier 2010)

J'ai vu quelque part que Apple aurait bloqué la production de 27 ... qui peut confirmer ?


----------



## xao85 (1 Janvier 2010)

J'ai entendu ça mais ça fait déjà un bout de temps...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2010)

Steve Jobs lui-même peut le confirmer


----------



## Bétélgeuse (1 Janvier 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Steve Jobs lui-même peut le confirmer


 
tes sources ? ... moi j'ai rien vu , mais je sais pas si vous etes comme moi , j'ai l'impression qu'on en sortira jamais ...


----------



## xzh (1 Janvier 2010)

Le mien ne flick pas mais juste des petits artéfacts un peu partout ce qui est supportable... en lisant tout ca je me dis qu'en le renvoyant maintenant je vais me retrouver avec un truc qui flick  Donc je vais attendre sagement ...


----------



## Pahra (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Alors je me permet d'ajouter mon grain de sel dans toute cette histoire.

Voilà presque une semaine que j'ai déballé mon 27" i5. Les premiers soucis ne sont apparus qu'hier. J'ai donc fait quelques tests étalés sur 24 heures.

J'ai constaté que mes sursauts d'écran n'apparaissaient que lorsque mon bureau était chauffé (chauffage électrique). La première fois qu'un artefact est apparu à l'écran, j'étais simplement sur FireFox. J'ai donc tenté, j'ai bossé ce matin avec la doudoune et la fenêtre grande ouverte : travail sous Photoshop d'une image de trois gigas et en parallèle compilation sous Premiere. Résultat, j'ai pas eu un freeze. 

Les problèmes de chauffe de la carcasse ont peut-être un rapport avec tout ça...


----------



## pinkipou (2 Janvier 2010)

Pahra a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Alors je me permet d'ajouter mon grain de sel dans toute cette histoire.
> 
> ...


Pour moi le problème apparait indifféremment si l'ordinateur est chaud ou froid.
Personne n'est encore parvenu à provoquer le déclenchement de ce défaut.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (2 Janvier 2010)

Pahra a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Alors je me permet d'ajouter mon grain de sel dans toute cette histoire.
> 
> ...


 
Pas bete ton analyse ...
La surchauffe générée entre autre par les composants et processeurs ultra puissants et perfectionnés dépasse t'elle quelques fois les limites tolérées ... oui , ça peut etre une piste a explorer parmi d'autres ... Les concepteurs n'ont t'ils pas sous estimés cet aspect des choses ... l'origine des bugs constatés pourraient etre la conséquence directe et somme tout logique d'une surchauffe environnementale ... ce qui pourrait aussi expliquer les flashs incompréhensibles et aléatoires qui apparaissent quelques minutes ou ... quelques semaines aprés utilisation


----------



## xzh (2 Janvier 2010)

Je pense pas que ca soit ça... j'ai déja fait monter le CG à 95° dans des jeux > aucun soucis et là elle est à 43° et j'ai des artefacts de partout donc bon... :/


----------



## pinkipou (2 Janvier 2010)

La température n'a rien a voir avec ce problème.


----------



## scaryfan (2 Janvier 2010)

Franchement, quand je lis ce fil, je suis dégouté... 
Ça me fait mal de voir qu'Apple ait attendu si longtemps pour réagir...
Ça ne concorde pas avec le sérieux de cette firme...


----------



## Bétélgeuse (2 Janvier 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Franchement, quand je lis ce fil, je suis dégouté...
> Ça me fait mal de voir qu'Apple ait attendu si longtemps pour réagir...
> Ça ne concorde pas avec le sérieux de cette firme...


 

Moi , je suis écoeuré envers Apple et j'imagine la meme chose pour tous les sinistrés Noel 2009 et aprés ... A tous ceux qui ont acheté en totale confiance et attendu patiemment ... cruelle désillusion !...  hormis l'aspect dévastateur de la situation si seulement Apple en avait pour assumer sa responsabilité  , s'il communiquait pour rassurer ses clients ou futurs clients on pourrait comprendre ! mais rien et toujours rien , mutisme complet ... a croire que pour lui le probléme n'existe pas ... le constat est simple : c'est tout simplement lamentable et désespérant ...


----------



## dcl78 (3 Janvier 2010)

Mon deuxième iMac 27 i5 (échange proposé par Apple) doit m'être livré aux alentours du 20 janvier, ce qui, pour un cadeau de Noël est un peu tardif, alors qu'Apple a bien été payé depuis ma première commande passée début décembre...
Je n'ai vu personne parlé de "dédommagement" parmi toute celle qui ont rencontré ce malheureux problème.
Etant donné que le problème est connu d'Apple (mis en ligne d'un patch correctif inopérant), son attitude consiste à faire un échange standard ne sachant toujours pas si le problème ne se reproduira pas ; d'ailleurs des témoignages sur les forums montrent que d'autres Macusers ont eu le même problème sur la machine de remplacement...
Apple a boosté ses ventes d'iMac pour la fin d'année en "étouffant" ce problème et en faisant donc "de l'argent" sur le dos de ses clients ! Les machines de remplacement contribuent à gonfler artificiellement le nombre d'iMac 27" commandés et Steve Jobs ne se gênera pas pour annoncer fièrement à la prochaine Keynote, la hausse des ventes d'iMacs depuis l'annonce des nouveaux modèles 27"...
Mais dans toute cette histoire, le dindon de la farce, c'est le client, qui certes se voit proposer un remplacement, mais sans pour autant être sûr que le problème ne se reproduira pas à nouveau à réception du modèle de remplacement (comme c'est déjà arrivé à certains).
Plus largement, ce sont *tous* les clients d'iMac 27" qui se voient concernés par ce problème, étant donné que l'épée d'amocles au-dessus de leur iMacs peut, en théorie, tomber à tout moment et en dehors de la période des 14 jours permettant un échange standard ! Apple n'ayant pas reconnu officiellement le problème, c'est dire que les personnes qui rencontreront plus tard ce problème, auront toutes les peines du monde à se faire entendre auprès du SAV Apple...
Donc, *est-il légitime de parler de "dédommagement"*
Moi, je pense que *OUI*, étant donné les points évoqués ci-dessus.
Pour ma part, je vais rédiger un courrier AR à Apple en argumentant de la même manière et en demandant un Apple Care gratuit, pour un produit qui reste "fragile" et "bancale"... Cela me paraît être un minimum logique et raisonnable qu'Apple aurait d'ailleurs dû proposer de lui même à tous ses clients rencontrants ce problème d'écran.
Votre avis ?


----------



## pinkipou (3 Janvier 2010)

Oui, tout a fait d'accord, l'APPLE care gratuit semble être le minimum qu'ils puissent faire ! !


----------



## Dailyplanet (3 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Oui, tout a fait d'accord, l'APPLE care gratuit semble être le minimum qu'ils puissent faire ! !


 
Ben moi je vais demander cela lors de ma prochaine commande. Na ! :rateau:


----------



## Bétélgeuse (3 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Mon deuxième iMac 27 i5 (échange proposé par Apple) doit m'être livré aux alentours du 20 janvier, ce qui, pour un cadeau de Noël est un peu tardif, alors qu'Apple a bien été payé depuis ma première commande passée début décembre...
> Je n'ai vu personne parlé de "dédommagement" parmi toute celle qui ont rencontré ce malheureux problème.
> Etant donné que le problème est connu d'Apple (mis en ligne d'un patch correctif inopérant), son attitude consiste à faire un échange standard ne sachant toujours pas si le problème ne se reproduira pas ; d'ailleurs des témoignages sur les forums montrent que d'autres Macusers ont eu le même problème sur la machine de remplacement...
> Apple a boosté ses ventes d'iMac pour la fin d'année en "étouffant" ce problème et en faisant donc "de l'argent" sur le dos de ses clients ! Les machines de remplacement contribuent à gonfler artificiellement le nombre d'iMac 27" commandés et Steve Jobs ne se gênera pas pour annoncer fièrement à la prochaine Keynote, la hausse des ventes d'iMacs depuis l'annonce des nouveaux modèles 27"...
> ...


 
+1000  ! .... judicieux serait aussi de leur imposer par courrier une information officielle claire et nette a paraitre sur leur site évoquant au minimum qu'ils sont en recherche de solutions pour les divers bugs avérés sur les 21 et 27 ... l'important est de leur forcer la main pour qu'ils s'engagent officiellement par communiqué .... réponses crédibles par retours !


----------



## xzh (3 Janvier 2010)

L'échange de machine ne peut se faire que sous 15 jours?? (ici jusqu'au 8 janvier..)
Je pensais que c'était pendant toute la période de garantie au vu du problème? :O


----------



## jerome_T (3 Janvier 2010)

Franchement aujourd'hui je suis inquiet pour mon argent déjà, avant de parler de dédommagement, j'ai besoins d'être rassuré,Ce qui me fait le plus peur c'est de ne jamais avoir le matériel que l'on m'a promis; de devoir faire une concession sur la qualité, de me"tapper" un ordi avec des problèmes.


----------



## dcl78 (3 Janvier 2010)

Besoin d'être rassuré ?
Mais je ne suis pas chez Apple depuis 10 ans pour avoir besoin d'être rassuré !
J'ai switché, il y a dix ans pour ne plus avoir besoin d'être rassuré !
J'ai laissé le besoin d'être rassuré à ceux de mon entourage qui sont restés sur PC et qui se plaignent tout le temps...
Là, pour le coup, c'est sûr, je vais moins la ramener avec Mac vis à vis de mon entourage, car je n'en mène pas large...
Il ne s'agit pas ici de quelques cas particuliers que l'on peut rencontrer tous les jours, mais bien d'un problème de conception qui concerne non pas quelques machines de manière aléatoire, mais  bel et bien de plusieurs milliers de machines (1514 à aujourd'hui selon le site http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php sans compter les personnes qui ne se sont pas manifestées sur ce même site et les personnes qui n'ont pas encore rencontré ce problème, étant donné que ce dernier peut aussi bien apparaître le jour du déballage comme 2 jours, 1 semaine ou plusieurs semaines après !), sur des semaines de production plus ou moins bien identifiées !
En fait, depuis le lancement de ce nouvel iMac 27", Apple a lancé une nouvelle forme de loterie : "j'ai une chance non négligeable d'acheter un ordinateur qui ne marchera pas correctement". Sur des PC à bas prix, cela peut être concevable (quoique...), mais pas sur un Mac où Apple se vante depuis toujours de la qualité de ses machines ! 
"Je suis un Mac, mais moins fier aujourd'hui qu'hier...":rose:


----------



## pistache18 (3 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Besoin d'être rassuré ?
> Mais je ne suis pas chez Apple depuis 10 ans pour avoir besoin d'être rassuré !
> J'ai switché, il y a dix ans pour ne plus avoir besoin d'être rassuré !
> J'ai laissé le besoin d'être rassuré à ceux de mon entourage qui sont restés sur PC et qui se plaignent tout le temps...
> ...



C'est bien de le reconnaitre. 

Perso, c'est surtout ce mépris d'Apple vis à vis de ses clients qui me dérange le plus. Cette absence d'information n'est pas digne de la réputation de sérieux de cette marque légendaire.
On voit au grand jour que le biz passe bien avant la satisfaction clientèle.

Rien que pour cela Mac ne mérite plus cette pluie d'éloges que manifestent ses utilisateurs à son égard.

Apple peut encore se rattraper. Le feront ils ? 

Quelle déception...

PS : 1514 imac aujourd'hui à 21 H 30 ! 1535 deux heures plus tard !  Rien ne va plus !


----------



## dcl78 (3 Janvier 2010)

+1, Pistache18


----------



## pistache18 (4 Janvier 2010)

http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php



* 1538 !!!*


----------



## dcl78 (4 Janvier 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php
> 
> 
> 
> * 1538 !!!*



Et ce ne sont qu'une partie des personnes qui ont connaissance de ce site et de ceux qui ont bien voulût prendre le temps de renseigner !!!
Sans parler des autres personnes qui n'ont pas encore rencontrer le problème notamment ceux qui ont reçu leur iMac pour les fêtes de fin d'année et qui se retrouveront avec des machines produites sur les semaines 49-50-51 qui selon les statistiques d'imac.squeaked seraient les plus affectées !


----------



## xzh (4 Janvier 2010)

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire le temps max pour renvoyer la machine pour un échange svp ?
L'année de garanti? Les 15 jours initiaux ?


----------



## Bétélgeuse (4 Janvier 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php
> 
> 
> 
> *1538 !!!*


 
Au fait , une question surement stupide ... pour confirmation ces retours sont répertoriés a l'échelle Européenne ou Française ?


----------



## nologonobrand (4 Janvier 2010)

Je possède aussi ce même problème d'écran splitté qui arrive au bout d'une demi heure...
Je viens d'appeler le SAV d'apple care qui vont me l'échanger (- de 15 jours) mais que va t'il arriver si le second qu'il m'envoie à le même problème ? Pourrais je tjs bénéficier de cet échange ou d'un remboursement ?


----------



## dcl78 (4 Janvier 2010)

nologonobrand a dit:


> Je possède aussi ce même problème d'écran splitté qui arrive au bout d'une demi heure...
> Je viens d'appeler le SAV d'apple care qui vont me l'échanger (- de 15 jours) mais que va t'il arriver si le second qu'il m'envoie à le même problème ? Pourrais je tjs bénéficier de cet échange ou d'un remboursement ?



Oui, bien sûr.
En croisant les doigts que le deuxième exemplaire ne connaisse pas les mêmes problèmes comme cela est déjà arrivé à certains...


----------



## fausto (4 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous,
ça fait maintenant 23 ans que j'utilise des MAC (Apple II, Mac 128 puis 512, Mac classic, MAC LC, Mac G3 233, IBook...), ça fait maintenant plusieurs années que je suis les Forum de Mac Generation, je n'interviens pas souvent, certe, et je peux affirmer ici, maintenant, que le SAV d'Apple a toujours été mauvais.
Par contre, qu'une machine présente un défaut aussi important et aussi répandu, c'est la première fois que je l'entends, mais ma mémoire n'est pas infaillible...


----------



## dcl78 (4 Janvier 2010)

fausto a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> ça fait maintenant 23 ans que j'utilise des MAC (Apple II, Mac 128 puis 512, Mac classic, MAC LC, Mac G3 233, IBook...), ça fait maintenant plusieurs années que je suis les Forum de Mac Generation, je n'interviens pas souvent, certe, et je peux affirmer ici, maintenant, que le SAV d'Apple a toujours été mauvais.
> Par contre, qu'une machine présente un défaut aussi important et aussi répandu, c'est la première fois que je l'entends, mais ma mémoire n'est pas infaillible...



+1 Fausto, mais avec la moitié de ton expérience sur Mac...


----------



## pistache18 (4 Janvier 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Au fait , une question surement stupide ... pour confirmation ces retours sont répertoriés a l'échelle Européenne ou Française ?



En visitant ce petit site, tu constateras qu'il est possible de connaitre l'origine du pays des utilisateurs de Imac posant un soucis. Il s'agit d'une statistique mondiale d'utilisateurs ayant postés sur le forum Apple américain, et uniquement. 

Le chiffre réel est sans doute 10 fois plus important.  (une estimation tout a fait aléatoire, c'est juste moi qui le pense, mais je n'ai aucune preuve de cela). En fait, peu importe le chiffre réel, l'essentiel est de pouvoir lire l'évolution des problèmes constatés. D'ou l'idée de mesurer à intervalle régulier le nombres de personnes "touchées", afin de voir si les choses s'améliorent ou pas.  

*1542 ! soit 28 de plus en 24 heures.*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------




dcl78 a dit:


> Et ce ne sont qu'une partie des personnes qui ont connaissance de ce site et de ceux qui ont bien voulût prendre le temps de renseigner !!!
> Sans parler des autres personnes qui n'ont pas encore rencontrer le problème notamment ceux qui ont reçu leur iMac pour les fêtes de fin d'année et qui se retrouveront avec des machines produites sur les *semaines 49-50-51 qui selon les statistiques d'imac.squeaked seraient les plus affectées* !



Absolument, ce chiffre ne représente que la partie visible de l'iceberg !

A propos des semaines 49 50 51 qui seraient les semaines de production les plus touchées. Sans doute aussi les plus vendues compte tenues des fêtes de Noel. Comme nous n'avons pas le ratio "imac en panne/imac vendus" on ne peut pas le confirmer.

Pour moi, la seule lecture fiable de cette statistique sera quand Apple sortira une mise à jour EFFICACE, et que les derniers imac vendus et en panne baisserons en flèche.

Ce moment là n'est pas encore arrivé. En espérant qu'Apple ne concidère pas le problème comme résolu depuis la sortie de la MAJ de la carte graphique. Si tel est le cas, ils ont du soucis à se faire, mais je n'y crois pas, je pense au contraire qu'ils bossent sans relâche pour ne pas que cette mésaventure tourne au désastre industriel. 

Une réelle crise au sain de la maison "Apple". L'absence du grand patron pour cause de mauvaise santé durant de longs mois, a t elle son explication dans cet état de fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

Qu'attends Apple pour informer les clients touchés par ce problème ?


PS - Le refurb va bien être plein à craquer d'iMac 27" I7


----------



## dcl78 (4 Janvier 2010)

"Absence du grand patron" ou peut-être bien la "fameuse" tablette qui devrait, selon les rumeurs, pointer le bout de son nez ce mois-ci...
Peut-être que tous les efforts sont portés afin que la sortie de cette tablette se passe sans accrocs... C'est sûr que si un tel évènement se prépare, ce n'est pas le moment de communiquer sur les problèmes que nous rencontrons actuellement... Çà ferait tâche...


----------



## j2c (4 Janvier 2010)

reçu ce matin mon iMac de remplacement suite à un premier modèle qui 'sursautait'.
Celui-ci est de la semaine 52 et contenait déjà l'update pour ce problème d'écran.
Il tourne depuis 3 heures maintenant...rien à signaler...mais je stresse à l'idée de les voir revenir!


----------



## Bétélgeuse (4 Janvier 2010)

Non ! aucun souçis au niveau du patron absent pour cause de maladie ! le gigantisme de cette société impose des responsabilités et prises de décision hiérarchisées en cascade ... Pour etre en phase avec la réalité , il est évident que l'immense majorité des sinistrés iMac n'ont pas " activé " les sites du genre macgeneration pour la simple et unique raison qu'ils en ignorent tout simplement l'existence ou qu'ils n'en voient pas l'utilité ! faisant confiance a leur seul interlocuteur qui se résume aux grandes surfaces , spécialistes , et sites Apple dédiés ... et on leur dit uniquement ce que l'on a envie de dire et on publie ce que l'on veut bien sur la réalité des chiffres ... a partir de cette évidence le nombre de iMac réels affectés pour diverses causes ne peut etre que considérable ... sans aucun rapport avec les chiffres publiés ... Il est impensable comme c'est dit plus haut que Apple ne réagisse pas en gardant a l'esprit que c'est avec les Mac Pro le fer de lance d'une nouvelle génération ...


----------



## dcl78 (4 Janvier 2010)

j2c a dit:


> reçu ce matin mon iMac de remplacement suite à un premier modèle qui 'sursautait'.
> Celui-ci est de la semaine 52 et contenait déjà l'update pour ce problème d'écran.
> Il tourne depuis 3 heures maintenant...rien à signaler...mais je stresse à l'idée de les voir revenir!



Je croise aussi les doigts pour toi ! Semaine 52, çà devrait commencer à sentir bon !
Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## Goldenboy (4 Janvier 2010)

moi ausi j'ai pu voir sur ma facture envoyé par apple par email, mon imac a ete construit en semaine 52. je stresse, je dois le recevoir la semaine prochaine. j'espere qu'il n' yaura pas c'est defaults de sursaut pour mon premier mac.


----------



## xao85 (4 Janvier 2010)

Ce n'est pas la première fois que Apple rencontre un tel problème. Comme je l'ai dit un peu avant: le MacBook lors de sa sortie en 2006 a eu un problème d'extinction inopiné. Le problème a été dévoilé fin juin, la solution a été trouvée en septembre. Cela fut pareil, Apple a très peu communiqué et mon MacBook a changé deux fois de carte mère sans savoir si ca allait marché. C'est énervant et scandaleux. Je vous conseil de vous faire rembourser vos machines et d'attendre la révision suivante.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

j2c a dit:


> reçu ce matin mon iMac de remplacement suite à un premier modèle qui 'sursautait'.
> Celui-ci est de la semaine 52 et contenait déjà l'update pour ce problème d'écran.
> Il tourne depuis 3 heures maintenant...rien à signaler...mais je stresse à l'idée de les voir revenir!



N'oublie pas d'ouvrir la fenêtre :rateau:


----------



## Ben69 (4 Janvier 2010)

Suite et fin de mon cas...

Apple a finalement consenti à me rembourser au lieu de me refourguer une 4ème machine en échange standard, ouf!
Pour info, le technicien de l'applecare à qui j'ai eu affaire m'a quand même avoué qu'ils étaient incapables de garantir à l'heure actuelle la fourniture de machines sans problèmes d'affichage et que la mis à jour ne résolvait qu'une partie des problèmes mais pas la totalité...

Voila, mon aventure mac se termine, je vais attendre de voir ce qui se passera les mois à venir pour peut-être repasser commande (à condition que le problème soit OFFICIELEMENT reconnu et réglé!!!).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

Ben69 a dit:


> Pour info, le technicien de l'applecare à qui j'ai eu affaire m'a quand même avoué qu'ils étaient incapables de garantir à l'heure actuelle la fourniture de machines sans problèmes d'affichage et que la mis à jour ne résolvait qu'une partie des problèmes mais pas la totalité...
> .



Ceci ne va pas rassurer JC2


----------



## dcl78 (4 Janvier 2010)

Ben69 a dit:


> Suite et fin de mon cas...
> 
> Apple a finalement consenti à me rembourser au lieu de me refourguer une 4ème machine en échange standard, ouf!
> Pour info, le technicien de l'applecare à qui j'ai eu affaire m'a quand même avoué qu'ils étaient incapables de garantir à l'heure actuelle la fourniture de machines sans problèmes d'affichage et que la mis à jour ne résolvait qu'une partie des problèmes mais pas la totalité...
> ...



De quelle date était ta troisième machine ?


----------



## Ben69 (4 Janvier 2010)

semaine 50...


----------



## dcl78 (4 Janvier 2010)

M'étonne pas... Comme le mien sauf qu'il s'agit de ma première tentative. Mon deuxième iMac devrait m'être livré fin janvier. Ça devrait m'emmener au moins à la semaine 54/55.


----------



## pinkipou (4 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> M'étonne pas... Comme le mien sauf qu'il s'agit de ma première tentative. Mon deuxième iMac devrait m'être livré fin janvier. Ça devrait m'emmener au moins à la semaine 54/55.



Sauf que semaine 54/55 ça n'existe pas ! ! !
Ce sera semaine 01/02 
Je te rassure on avait compris quand même


----------



## dcl78 (4 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Sauf que semaine 54/55 ça n'existe pas ! ! !
> Ce sera semaine 01/02
> Je te rassure on avait compris quand même



Oups... LOL... J'ai pas eu la fève dans ma galette, mais là sur ce coup, je mérite quand même la couronne !
:king:


----------



## pistache18 (4 Janvier 2010)

*1553 !*


----------



## j2c (4 Janvier 2010)

il tourne depuis midi non stop..et pour l'instant il est impeccable.

Au passage, bravo pour l'application time machine : je suis bluffé!  J'ai demandé au démarrage de récupérer ma dernière sauvegarde time machine..et j'ai l'impression d'être devant mon 1er iMac. Absolument tout a été récupéré, c'est impressionnant !

J'ose pas l'éteindre ce soir, tellement il fonctionne bien.


----------



## pipobimbo62 (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Switcheur du mois de décembre, j'ai reçu mon imac I7 (*construit en semaine 52*) le 31 décembre. J'ai pu commencer à l'utiliser le 2 décembre de retour chez moi et j'ai constaté quelques artefacts non persistants.
Ce soir, je fais l'expérience du flickering complet (extinction de quelques dixièmes de secondes § artefacts), après re-démarage c'est rentré dans l'ordre).
Dans le cadre d'un remplacement, existe-t-il une possibilité de conserver le matériel défectueux jusqu'à réception de celui de remplacement ?
J'aurais apprécié un autre message pour mon premier post !


----------



## j2c (4 Janvier 2010)

apparemment oui tu peux garder l'imac jusqu'à réception du nouveau..fais le toi préciser par Apple...


----------



## pistache18 (4 Janvier 2010)

pipobimbo62 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Switcheur du mois de décembre, j'ai reçu mon imac I7 (*construit en semaine 52*) le 31 décembre. J'ai pu commencer à l'utiliser le 2 décembre de retour chez moi et j'ai constaté quelques artefacts non persistants.
> Ce soir, je fais l'expérience du flickering complet (extinction de quelques dixièmes de secondes § artefacts), après re-démarage c'est rentré dans l'ordre).
> Dans le cadre d'un remplacement, existe-t-il une possibilité de conserver le matériel défectueux jusqu'à réception de celui de remplacement ?
> J'aurais apprécié un autre message pour mon premier post !



Bienvenue sur Macgénération !

Je pense que statistiquement, si on demendait à chaque membre de Macgé, la teneur de leur tout premier message, nombreux serait ceux qui parlerait d'une question liée à un problème. Donc, pas de soucis, tu es le bienvenu.

Il arrivera bien un moment ou l'on pourra parler au passé des problèmes de jeunesse du imac 27 !


----------



## iMarc75 (5 Janvier 2010)

Mon i5 est vraiment particulier : il a commencé à "flickerer" au bout de 3 semaines d'utilisation, et après l'update du firmware de la CG, je suis à nouveau resté une long moment sans poblème (1 semaine).

Bon, demain, un technicien AppleCare passe me changer la dalle. Espérons que cela soit efficace ....

Des news de Shahtooh ? A ma connaissance le seul forumer de ce thread qui ait vu sa dalle changée (et qui n'a plus eu de pb après).


----------



## NapoProxy (5 Janvier 2010)

bonjour à tous 

j'en suis à mon 2eme mac27 le premier sursaut de l'image échange standard acheté sur apple store
j'ai recu mon actuel le 21 décembre utilisé jusqu'au 24 sans problème après vacances et depuis le 3 pas de soucis sauf ce soir ....

rebelotte ça saute et tout comme avant alors je me tate je demande direct l'échange ?
finalement je regarde les maj de logiciels 

et qu'est-ce que j'y trouve une maj sur carte graphique concernant des clignotement d'écran et autres affichages défaillants

j'ai donc accepté la maj =) 

je vous tiens au courant si ça ne marche pas  


ps : quelqu'un sait-il où aller pour voir quelle carte graphique j'ai? J'ai commandé une 512 la première fois mais je voudrai être sur que c'est bien ce que j'ai sur le 2ème 

merci par avance


----------



## dcl78 (5 Janvier 2010)

Je ne veux pas te porter malheur, mais le patch correctif pour la carte graphique ne changera malheureusement pas ton problème...
Pour connaître ta carte graphique, tu vas dans le menu Pomme de la barre des menus, puis "à propos de ce mac" puis "plus d'infos".
Ou bien "Utilitaires"/"Informations système".


----------



## dendritique (5 Janvier 2010)

Et un de plus avec des sursauts. Mon i7 a commencé ce soir à avoir la tremblote  Je n'ai plus qu'à appeler Apple pour un échange...


----------



## NapoProxy (5 Janvier 2010)

bon pour le moment je vais attendre de voir jusqu'au 8 janvier si ça recommence ou pas on verra :s

merci pour la réponse


----------



## dcl78 (5 Janvier 2010)

En tout cas, prenez le temps de renseigner le site http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php
Je reste persuadé que le nombre de personnes concernées par ces problèmes est très largement sous-estimé !


----------



## Bétélgeuse (5 Janvier 2010)

NapoProxy a dit:


> bon pour le moment je vais attendre de voir jusqu'au 8 janvier si ça recommence ou pas on verra :s
> 
> merci pour la réponse


 
Je sais bien ! c'est vraiment chiant mais pour autant je te comprend pas , pourquoi attendre ...?  ça va pas s'arranger tout seul !  et meme si il y a une accalmie provisoire , tu auras toujours le stress que ça revienne .... A mon avis c'est pas le bon plan ..


----------



## pinkipou (5 Janvier 2010)

dendritique a dit:


> Et un de plus avec des sursauts. Mon i7 a commencé ce soir à avoir la tremblote  Je n'ai plus qu'à appeler Apple pour un échange...



Tu as quelle semaine de fabrication ?


----------



## NapoProxy (5 Janvier 2010)

bah j'en ai marre d'attendre 

j'ai mis 5 semaines à avoir le premier 
2 semaines le suivant 

ils ont réduit la production alors combien de temps encore?

et puis surtout ce qui m'emmerde c'est de de tout supprimer du dd la dernière fois ça m'a pris +5h et là j'en ai mis encore plus 

Comme bonne résolution j'ai pris sur moi de devenir optimiste pour le moment ça foire au boulot me reste plus que mon mac pour réussir ^^

note : si vous avez une soluce pour faire un reset total rapide et où on peut pas récupérer les données facilement ça m'intéresse je vais peut être en avoir besoin ^^


----------



## dcl78 (5 Janvier 2010)

Time machine ! Time machine...


----------



## NapoProxy (5 Janvier 2010)

je sais ça c'est déjà fait ça m'a pris 3 h pour tout mettre et organiser sur un seul dd le problème c'est pas de tout remettre mais de tout supprimer ^^
donc la remise en service ça m'inquiète pas du tout


----------



## pinkipou (5 Janvier 2010)

NapoProxy a dit:


> je sais ça c'est déjà fait ça m'a pris 3 h pour tout mettre et organiser sur un seul dd le problème c'est pas de tout remettre mais de tout supprimer ^^
> donc la remise en service ça m'inquiète pas du tout



Quelle option de sécurisation à l'effacement as-tu utilisé ?


----------



## NapoProxy (5 Janvier 2010)

corbeille et suppression sécurisée


----------



## pinkipou (5 Janvier 2010)

NapoProxy a dit:


> corbeille et suppression sécurisée


Moi, j'ai effacé le disque dur a partir du cd d'installation et de l'utilitaire disque, en cochant dans les options de sécurité "mettre les données à zéro"
Mon imac core i7 à mis 2h pour le faire.


----------



## pistache18 (5 Janvier 2010)

http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php

*1592*. La semaine 50 est maintenant en tête des problèmes rencontrés. Preuve que les achats de Noel vont revenir en masse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h35 ----------



dcl78 a dit:


> En tout cas, prenez le temps de renseigner le site http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php





dcl78 a dit:


> Je reste persuadé que le nombre de personnes concernées par ces problèmes est très largement sous-estimé !



Absolument, prenez le temps de renseigner vos problèmes sur :

*http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h42 ----------




Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Je sais bien ! c'est vraiment chiant mais pour autant je te comprend pas , pourquoi attendre ...?  ça va pas s'arranger tout seul !  et meme si il y a une accalmie provisoire , tu auras toujours le stress que ça revienne .... *A mon avis c'est pas le bon plan *..




Le seul bon plan qui vaille est celui de se faire rembourser tant qu'il est encore temps et d'attendre gentiment qu'Apple sorte une solution FIABLE à ces problèmes.

Grace à tous ceux ici qui ont des soucis et qui ont communiquer, mon achat prévu initialement pour les fêtes de noel est reporté jusqu'à nouvel ordre. (comprendre rev2). Même si c'est sans doute une maigre consolation, amis macuser du 27 pouces imac touché par ces problèmes, je tiens à vous remercier, et je vous souhaite amicalement un parfait rétablissement de votre imac malade.

Merci.


----------



## dendritique (5 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Tu as quelle semaine de fabrication ?



50 :mouais:


----------



## dougi83 (5 Janvier 2010)

http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php 
je suis donc allé faire un tour sur ce site et tous les derniers commentaires montrent des imacs sans aucun problème cad ni flickering, ni jaunissement, ni pixels morts ( certains 1 ou 2), ni pixels morts sur iSight. C est déjà ça. Certains ont des problèmes de hdd bruyants. 
Le problème est que l on ne connait pas le ratio réel d'imac malades.  Je devrais recevoir le mien demain... Je croise tous mes doigts et plus encore... Aie... Je ne manquerai pas de vous donner mon avis positif comme négatif après tests. 
Vu qu il est entré en stock semaine dernière chez Boulanger je devrais avoir un semaine 52 environ à +\- 1 semaine

[EDIT] je viens de me rendre compte que le tableau est trié par défaut par type de problème en ce qui concerne les commentaires. :rose: Je me suis rendu directement au bout (p1592) et forcément je ne pouvais voir que des gens contents. Au final même sur les dernières semaines on a plus de (mal)chance d'en avoir un deffectueux que de chance d' en avoir un correct. Mais les gens satisfaits le font rarement savoir.
Walt and see...


----------



## dcl78 (5 Janvier 2010)

dougi83 a dit:


> http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php je suis donc allé faire un tour sur ce site et tous les derniers commentaires montrent des imacs sans aucun problème cad ni flickering, ni jaunissement, ni pixels morts ( certains 1 ou 2), ni pixels morts sur iSight. C est déjà ça. Certains ont des problèmes de hdd bruyants. Le problème est que l on ne connait pas le ratio réel d'imac malades.  Je devrais recevoir le mien demain... Je croise tous mes doigts et plus encore... Aie... Je ne manquerai pas de vous donner mon avis positif comme négatif après tests. Vu qu il est entré en stock semaine dernière chez Boulanger je devrais avoir un semaine 52 environ à +\- 1 semaine



Je croise aussi les doigts pour toi !


----------



## codemfr (5 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, tiens nous donc au courant, car au fil du post, un membre avait constaté que le problème avait disparu suite au changement de sa dalle!

Moi aussi je souhaitais acquérir ce bjoux...je me pose la question maintenant, et p-e vais-je me tourner vers un 24 récent ou bien un mac pro 2008. Je ne suis pas pressé, aussi serait-il bon de voir fin janvier s'il y a du nouveau.

Bonne soirée à tous
PS : 27 page pour un 27 (entre autres) pouces, du jamais vu chez apple pour un nouveau lancement?

Codem




iMarc75 a dit:


> Mon i5 est vraiment particulier : il a commencé à "flickerer" au bout de 3 semaines d'utilisation, et après l'update du firmware de la CG, je suis à nouveau resté une long moment sans poblème (1 semaine).
> 
> Bon, demain, un technicien AppleCare passe me changer la dalle. Espérons que cela soit efficace ....
> 
> Des news de Shahtooh ? A ma connaissance le seul forumer de ce thread qui ait vu sa dalle changée (et qui n'a plus eu de pb après).


----------



## dougi83 (6 Janvier 2010)

je viens de me rendre compte que le tableau est trié par défaut par type de problème en ce qui concerne les commentaires. :rose: Je me suis rendu directement au bout (p1592) et forcément je ne pouvais voir que des gens contents. 

Au final même sur les dernières semaines on a plus de (mal)chance d'en avoir un deffectueux que de chance d' en avoir un correct. Mais les gens satisfaits le font rarement savoir.

Walt and see...


----------



## dendritique (6 Janvier 2010)

En ce qui me concerne, après un reset PRAM, le problème semble pour l'instant passé. JE vais attendre quelques jours avant d'appeler Apple, voir si ça revient..


----------



## j2c (6 Janvier 2010)

petite news de mon iMac : il bosse depuis lundi midi et pour l'instant RAS.
Enfin pour être exact, y'a un léger jaunissement en bas à droite que j'ai vu en faisant les tests sur le site américain.
le défaut étant léger, j'ai décidé de ne pas appeler Apple..si l'écran sursaute, là par contre appel direct pour échange ou remboursement.


----------



## Kidouonline (6 Janvier 2010)

Mac i5 27 " Acheté hier, même problème apparu ce matin. 
Mon revendeur m'a simplement conseillé d'installer la mise a jour de la carte graphique, ce qui, pour l'instant , à résolu le problème,


----------



## pistache18 (6 Janvier 2010)

Kidouonline a dit:


> Mac i5 27 " Acheté hier, même problème apparu ce matin.
> Mon revendeur m'a simplement conseillé d'installer la mise a jour de la carte graphique, ce qui, pour l'instant , à résolu le problème,


 Bienvenu sur macG. Tiens nous au courant de l'évolution de ton expérience.

A bientôt.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h51 ----------

402 SUR 1597 soit 25,17 %.


C'est la proportion de clients satisfaits de leur nouvel Imac sur le site :

http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php

Ce chiffre n'a aucune valeur dans l'absolue car il est bien plus élevé en vérité.

Ceci dit il peut être lu de manière relative, et dans ce cas, si ce chiffre augmente significative dans les prochain(e)s jours (semaines), alors on pourra dire que les choses vont dans le bon sens.

A suivre


----------



## tedy57 (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai des sueurs froides quand je lis vos commentaires... j'ai commandé mon imac 27 i5 le 23/12/09 et il arrive demain, il a été fabriqué semaine 52, j'éspère que je n'aurais pas de mauvaises surprises à la réception...

Aparement les cas sur les imac produits semaine 52 sont beaucoup moins présents, et il semble que les i7 soient encore plus sensibles au problème.

Y a t il beaucoup de personnes sur le forum qui ont reçu des imac fabriqué semaine 52 qui sont défaillants ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## pipobimbo62 (6 Janvier 2010)

Mon i7 a été fabriqué en semaine 52 et souffre de flickering. L'ayant  réceptionné le 31, j'attends l'issu des 14 jours pour demander son remplacement en espérant que les dernières séries fabriquées auront résolut le problème (je pense également essayer de conserver mon modèle actuel dans l'attente de la réception du nouveau ce qui semble envisageable plus haut dans cette discussion en signant un engagement auprès d'Apple).
Si ce n'est pas le cas je ferai jouer la garantie l'égale pour un changement de dalle.


----------



## iMarc75 (6 Janvier 2010)

changement de dalle fait ce matin ...
je croise les doigts ...


----------



## Goldenboy (6 Janvier 2010)

iMarc75 a dit:


> changement de dalle fait ce matin ...
> je croise les doigts ...


 

tiens nous au courant s'il te plait de l'evolution ?

PS :  qu'appellez vous le changement de dalle s'il vous plait ?  ( je débute dans l'univers du mac)


----------



## tedy57 (6 Janvier 2010)

vu la tournure des choses, je pense que les imac 27" fonctionnels vont devenir des collectors (enfin si ça existe...)

Pour répondre à ta question le changement de dalle correspond au changement de l'écran (une plaque avec toutes les leds pour imager)


----------



## Goldenboy (6 Janvier 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> vu la tournure des choses, je pense que les imac 27" fonctionnels vont devenir des collectors (enfin si ça existe...)
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question le changement de dalle correspond au changement de l'écran (une plaque avec toutes les leds pour imager)


 

merci tedy57.

j'attend mon imac 27 construit semaine 52 j'espere ne pas avoir le sursaut d'ecrans avec un un peu de chance.


----------



## tedy57 (6 Janvier 2010)

je reçois le mien demain "normalement", un 27" i5 fabriqué semaine 52, j'espère que ça sera ok, mais je me tate de plus en plus pour souscrire à un apple care, histoire de ne pas me retrouver avec un imac qui clignotte et qui jaunis dès que la garantie un ans est passée, vu l'investissement je me pose sérieusement la question.

Et toi tu le reçois quand ?


----------



## Goldenboy (6 Janvier 2010)

je dois le recevoir le 12 janvier normalement.

je croise les doigts pour toi que tout soit ok


----------



## dougi83 (6 Janvier 2010)

Ayé je l'ai reçu c'est une semaine 48 :
- merci la Poste de m avoir éventrer le carton, j'ai mis toutes les réserves nécessaires.... j'ai bien eu peur que l'on m'ai "emprunté" la magic mouse mais non 
- c'est une semaine 48
- Tout complet Ouf
- Etat impeccable
- Test Pixels morts -> 0 apparemment
- Test du jaune -> tres tres faible en bas à droite, ça s'apparente plus à du clouding à mon avis. Sur des photos ou quelconque fond d'écran c'est absolument invisible.
- Test de l'isight, je ne vois pas de pixel mort
- Disque dur tres silencieux
- Clavier bien plat et pas tordu (dommage que ce soit le petit par defaut sans USB sur le coté)
- Airport est présent et se connecte tres bien et rapidement
- Mise a jour en 10.6.2 OK
- Mise à jour carte graphique demandée et faite
- Pour l'instant après quelques heures d'utilisation aucun effet de sursaut... je touche du bois
- Bref tres satisfait 
- Merci Boulanger pour leur sérieux et rapidité... hormis le fait d'envoyer l'iMac tel quel c'est à dire dans le carton d'origine sans emballage supplémentaire.

En magasin 27" c'est pas mal, 21 semble petit... chez soit c'est énorme 
Ca pourra en rassurrer certains... en tout cas moi oui à moins que des phénomènes ne se produisent qu'apres plusieurs semaines


----------



## lagrenouille007 (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,
imac 27"icore7 reçu le 27/12 après la mise à jour et reset PRAM( demandé par applecare le 30/12 suite à sursaut écran ) plus
de problèmes depuis le 31/12
ce matin retour même problèmes après appel chez applecore retour usine
semblerait que les nouveaux qui sortent maintenant ont une nouvelle
carte graphique
bonne soirée


----------



## pinkipou (6 Janvier 2010)

lagrenouille007 a dit:


> semblerait que les nouveaux qui sortent maintenant ont une nouvelle
> carte graphique
> bonne soirée


C'est la personne d'APPLE que tu as eue au téléphone qui te l'a dit ?


----------



## Jacques 63 (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir a tous

J'ai commandé mon  Imac 27 core duo 3.06 chez un APR le 31 octobre, reçu le 23 décembre, mise en route, mise à jour   le soir même et au bout de deux heures d'utilisation sursaut et écran noir par intermitence. Calme plat jusqu'au 27 décemnbre et 
après deux heures de marche rebelote. 
Lundi retour chez l'APR qui soit dit en passaant mon pris pour un menteur, il a fallut insister et miracle deux  jours après le phénomene est apparut.
La personne me confirme ça et me propose *le remplacement de la carte graphique.
*
Voila ma petite histoire mais pour mon premier mac je suis un peut déçu  par cette 
attente et ces problèmes. Apple ne communique pas beaucoup sur le sujet et l'hatitude 
de l'APR me deplait aussi. Vu le pris de la machine ...... on peut étre exigeant.
J'espère que le remplacement de cette carte ATI Radeon rédoudra le problème pour tous le monde.
Je vous ferais un retour dés que ma machine sera revenue.
Cordialement 
Jacques


----------



## lagrenouille007 (6 Janvier 2010)

salut jacques,
idem recu le 27 et aujourdhui retour sursaut etc...
retourné chez APR qui m'a proposé également de remplacer la carte
je n'ai pas voulu demandé un nouveau ce qu'il ont fait sans
discuter et j'ai recu une note de crédit pour le nouveau
délai dixit APR 2 à 3 semaines
bonsoir


----------



## djio101 (6 Janvier 2010)

p'tain, mais c'est quand même dingue que ces nouveaux iMacs aient autant de problèmes... Mon switch va attendre... C'est quand même inquiétant qu'Apple ne dise rien. Tous les consommateurs vont se sentir lésés, et l'image de marque va en prendre un coup. Il ne suffira peut-être pas de sortir une "tablette" pour que les problèmes des acheteurs d'iMacs disparaissent... Mais les lois du commerce sont tellement impénétrables...


----------



## dcl78 (6 Janvier 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> p'tain, mais c'est quand même dingue que ces nouveaux iMacs aient autant de problèmes... Mon switch va attendre... C'est quand même inquiétant qu'Apple ne dise rien. Tous les consommateurs vont se sentir lésés, et l'image de marque va en prendre un coup. Il ne suffira peut-être pas de sortir une "tablette" pour que les problèmes des acheteurs d'iMacs disparaissent... Mais les lois du commerce sont tellement impénétrables...



Ce qui me fout encore plus les boules, c'est que je ne vois aucun journaliste spécialisé, aucune revue, aucun site faire son boulot d'investigation et faire sortir Apple de son mutisme ! Mis à part l'évocation du problème lors des tests des nouveaux iMacs en concluant : "notre modèle de test ne semble pas concerné par ces problèmes", rien d'autre...
Mais bon sang, c'est pourtant pas compliqué de constater qu'il y a un très gros problème !
Alors sortez-vous les doigts du c... messieurs les spécialistes et faites un peu d'investigations plutôt que de se contenter toujours de véhiculer des rumeurs ou d'être en attente d'infos !
:hein:


----------



## pistache18 (6 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Ce qui me fout encore plus les boules, c'est que je ne vois aucun journaliste spécialisé, aucune revue, aucun site faire son boulot d'investigation et faire sortir Apple de son mutisme ! Mis à part l'évocation du problème lors des tests des nouveaux iMacs en concluant : "notre modèle de test ne semble pas concerné par ces problèmes", rien d'autre...
> Mais bon sang, c'est pourtant pas compliqué de constater qu'il y a un très gros problème !
> Alors sortez-vous les doigts du c... messieurs les spécialistes et faites un peu d'investigations plutôt que de se contenter toujours de véhiculer des rumeurs ou d'être en attente d'infos !
> :hein:



+ 1 !

allo MacG ? Votre réaction ?


----------



## jfa-mac (6 Janvier 2010)

bonsoir, je communique pour la 1ère fois sur le forum
j'ai fait parti des "malheureux confrontés aux sursauts d'images d'un Imac 27 3.06 acheté la 1ère quinzaine de novembre.
J'ai pu le rapporter et j'ai demandé un échange en prenant cette fois-ci un I7.
Reçu seulement depuis lundi, je croise les doigts, tout va bien pour l'instant.

1ère question comment trouve-t-on le numéro de la semaine de fabrication ?

Je tiens également à témoigner de l'efficacité de la time capsule car j'ai pu au démarrage retrouver la totalité de ce que j'avais mis dans la 1ère machine.


----------



## dcl78 (6 Janvier 2010)

jfa@mac.com a dit:


> bonsoir, je communique pour la 1ère fois sur le forum
> j'ai fait parti des "malheureux confrontés aux sursauts d'images d'un Imac 27 3.06 acheté la 1ère quinzaine de novembre.
> J'ai pu le rapporter et j'ai demandé un échange en prenant cette fois-ci un I7.
> Reçu seulement depuis lundi, je croise les doigts, tout va bien pour l'instant.
> ...



Comme déjà dit précédemment, le numéro de la semaine de fabrication est le numéro se trouvant sur le numéro de série juste après le W89..


----------



## jfa-mac (6 Janvier 2010)

la semaine concernée pour le 1er était  donc la 43
et celle pour le 2ème est la 52

En tout cas merci pour la réactivité de la réponse


----------



## dcl78 (6 Janvier 2010)

jfa@mac.com a dit:


> la semaine concernée pour le 1er était  donc la 43
> et celle pour le 2ème est la 52
> 
> En tout cas merci pour la réactivité de la réponse



C'est avec plaisir.


----------



## pistache18 (6 Janvier 2010)

jfa@mac.com a dit:


> bonsoir, je communique pour la 1ère fois sur le forum
> j'ai fait parti des "malheureux confrontés aux sursauts d'images d'un Imac 27 3.06 acheté la 1ère quinzaine de novembre.
> J'ai pu le rapporter et j'ai demandé un échange en prenant cette fois-ci un I7.
> Reçu seulement depuis lundi, je croise les doigts, tout va bien pour l'instant.
> ...



Bienvenue sur MacG ! Et très heureux que tous fonctionne chez toi !


----------



## bambougroove (6 Janvier 2010)

lagrenouille007 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> imac 27"icore7 reçu le 27/12 après la mise à jour et reset PRAM( demandé par applecare le 30/12 suite à sursaut écran ) plus
> de problèmes depuis le 31/12
> ce matin retour même problèmes après appel chez applecore retour usine
> ...


Bonsoir,

*@ lagrenouille007 *

Comme pinkipou l'a demandé un peu plus haut, je souhaiterais en savoir plus sur ce point :
*"les nouveaux qui sortent maintenant ont une nouvelle carte graphique"*

Par ailleurs, j'ai trouvé sur le net des infos en date du 26 février 2009 concernant la "Generic ATI Radeon HD 4850 512 Mo" qui sont peu rassurantes sur ses performances avec un écran de 27" :
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-434-3610-262.html

Extraits :
_"Cette carte se destine aux possesseurs d'écrans de taille moyenne, dont la résolution ne dépasse pas les 1680 x 1050 pixels. Cela concerne donc les diagonales de 22" (ratio 16/10ème) et moins."
"__Enfin, si vous avez un écran de plus grande définition (= diagonale de 23" et plus), mieux vaut se tourner vers une carte plus rapide si vous souhaiter pérenniser votre achat."_

:mouais:


----------



## dcl78 (7 Janvier 2010)

Merci Bambougroove.
Très intéressant...
Ce que voudrait dire qu'Apple aurait délibérément implanté dans l'iMac 27", une carte graphique sous-dimensionnée ?
Pooo bien...


----------



## bambougroove (7 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Merci Bambougroove.
> Très intéressant...
> Ce que voudrait dire qu'Apple aurait délibérément implanté dans l'iMac 27", une carte graphique sous-dimensionnée ?
> Pooo bien...


Je n'ai pas de connaissances suffisantes dans ce domaine 

Toutefois un membre de ce forum (ou d'un autre similaire  je ne sais plus) avait déjà évoqué le fait que cette CG est de qualité "moyenne" et "date un peu" (2008), et même sans être experte en la matière, étant donné la qualité de composants comme le processeur (i7) et l'écran (grande taille, résolution hors normes) ... 
on peut en effet se poser la question !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h22 ----------

Un message de *melaure* qui va dans ce sens, sur un post voisin :
http://forums.macg.co/5303022-post49.html

*"Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est que de toutes façons, on a des cartes graphiques qui sont complètement à la rue comparée à ce qu'il existe sur PC ... Et que mettre une 4850 ou une 4670 pour gérer du 2560*1440, c'est vraiment la honte !"*


PS : mon imac 27" i7 n'a "que" 2 problèmes : écran légèrement jaunasse sur le bas surtout à droite et DD relativement bruyant et qui gargouille/glougloute frénétiquement par moment :mouais:
Un autre problème aujourd'hui qui s'est produit deux fois, et qui m'a justement retardé dans mes réponses à ce post : Firefox qui rame et consomme énormément (jusqu'à 120 % de l'un des CPU et souvent presque 1 Go de RAM), ce qui entraîne une hausse de la température du processeur.
Le reste de la journée, il s'est comporté normalement.
J'ai déjà demandé l'échange à Apple, je dois recevoir le nouveau entre le 8 et le 13 janvier ...


----------



## lagrenouille007 (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous , les nouveaux imac27" sont équipés d'une autre carte graphique
mon APR comme à plusieurs personnes proposent de remplacer la carte graphique ( c'est apple qui leur a demandé ) perso j'ai demandé un
nouveau qui sera automatiquement équipé de la nouvelle carte
Mais pas d'explication de l' APR en ce qui concerne cette carte
à mon avis comme j'ai pu comprendre c'est toujours ATI 4850 mais
modifiée et ajoute de proms dixit APR ( aucune idée de ce que veut dire 
prom écrit comme prononcé
a+


----------



## jfa-mac (7 Janvier 2010)

je suis loin d'être un expert, dans la suite de la discussion je suis allé dans information système pour voir la carte de mon imac reçu ce lundi. je vous met en copie les éléments:

_[/IATI Radeon HD 4850 :

  Jeu de composants :	ATI Radeon HD 4850
  Type :	Processeur graphique (GPU)
  Bus :	PCIe
  Longueur de la voie PCIe :	x16
  VRAM (totale) :	512 Mo
  Fournisseur :	ATI (0x1002)
  Identifiant du périphérique :	0x944a
  Identifiant de révision :	0x0000
  Révision de la ROM :	113-B9110C-425
  Version du gestionnaire EFI :	01.00.383
  Moniteurs :

On peut voir une ligne où c'est marqué révision de la ROM

Quelle est la signification de cette ligne ? les 1ers imac 27 avaient-ils cette même ligne ?_


----------



## Johannès (7 Janvier 2010)

W8947
la même chose

  Jeu de composants :    ATI Radeon HD 4850
  Type :    Processeur graphique (GPU)
  Bus :    PCIe
  Longueur de la voie PCIe :    x16
  VRAM (totale) :    512 Mo
  Fournisseur :    ATI (0x1002)
  Identifiant du périphérique :    0x944a
  Identifiant de révision :    0x0000
  Révision de la ROM :    113-B9110C-425
  Version du gestionnaire EFI :    01.00.383


----------



## Bétélgeuse (7 Janvier 2010)

jfa@mac.com a dit:


> je suis loin d'être un expert, dans la suite de la discussion je suis allé dans information système pour voir la carte de mon imac reçu ce lundi. je vous met en copie les éléments:
> 
> _[/IATI Radeon HD 4850 :
> 
> ...


_


ROM = Read Only Memory appelée aussi mémoire morte , c'est un type de mémoire qui ne peut etre écrite qu'une seule fois , parfois en usine , parfois par un utilisateur comme un CD-R_


----------



## pipobimbo62 (7 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Le reste de la journée, il s'est comporté normalement.
> J'ai déjà demandé l'échange à Apple, je dois recevoir le nouveau entre le 8 et le 13 janvier ...



Bonjour,

Tu as réussi à obtenir d'Apple la conservation de ton iMac actuel jusqu'à réception du modèle de remplacement ?
Si c'est le cas je suis preneur de ta méthode.


----------



## poilopathe (7 Janvier 2010)

iMac 27 i7, Livré il y a deux jours : problème de flashage d'écran.... Scintillements furtifs, écran noir, tout ça très rapides.

j'ai redémarré la bécane... depuis rien, plus de scintillement.
j'ai contacté mon APR, je demande une reprise car franchement je suis dégouté.
soit les nouveaux  Imac 27 sont plus fiables, et je demande l'échange, soit j'attends la sortie des prochains macpro.

mon n° de série est  : W895280....

(sinon belle machine.... mwarf !)


----------



## dcl78 (7 Janvier 2010)

Semaine 52 donc... 
J'attend avec impatience l'avis de possesseurs d'iMac 27" de fabrication début janvier...
N'oubliez pas de nous tenir au courant !
Merci d'avance


----------



## lagrenouille007 (7 Janvier 2010)

comme déjà expliqué le mien série sw8951.. donc 1 semaine avant toi recu
le 27/12 apres reset pram bien fonctionne nickel et hier 06/01 retour des 
mêmes problèmes  retourné chez apple hier
vaudrais voir ceux qui sont fait maintenant vu que la carte graphique a étais modifiée  on va se rendre compte à partir du 12/01 
bonjour à tous


----------



## poilopathe (7 Janvier 2010)

franchement ça reste une superbe machine : mais j'ai la furieuse impression que je joue à la roulette russe, en me demandant si le problème ne va pas resurgir....

si c'est pour échanger un imac défectueux contre un imac (peu être) défectueux, bonjour la perspective.

apple a localisé le problème au moins ? la CG est en cause ?


----------



## dcl78 (7 Janvier 2010)

poilopathe a dit:


> franchement ça reste une superbe machine : mais j'ai la furieuse impression que je joue à la roulette russe, en me demandant si le problème ne va pas resurgir....
> 
> si c'est pour échanger un imac défectueux contre un imac (peu être) défectueux, bonjour la perspective



+1 
Exactement le même ressenti.


----------



## lagrenouille007 (7 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,
il semblerait que oui puisque les APR ont reçus des directives de chez apple pour
changer la CG et certains proms et ce depuis cette semaine
a+


----------



## Bétélgeuse (7 Janvier 2010)

poilopathe a dit:


> iMac 27 i7, Livré il y a deux jours : problème de flashage d'écran.... Scintillements furtifs, écran noir, tout ça très rapides.
> 
> j'ai redémarré la bécane... depuis rien, plus de scintillement.
> j'ai contacté mon APR, je demande une reprise car franchement je suis dégouté.
> ...


 

" soit j'attends la sortie des prochains Mac Pro "
c'est le bon plan ...


----------



## lagrenouille007 (7 Janvier 2010)

exact elle a fonctionné correctement pendant 6 jours superbe de plus
je suis switcheur c'était le pied et quel écran grandiose
faut patienter " ca va d'aller "

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

bonjour,
le plus curieux si c'étaient un problème de CG pourquoi des imac
de plusieurs semaines fonctionnent normalement avec les anciennes 
CG ?????


----------



## poilopathe (7 Janvier 2010)

lagrenouille007 a dit:


> exact elle a fonctionné correctement pendant 6 jours superbe de plus
> je suis switcheur c'était le pied et quel écran grandiose
> faut patienter " ca va d'aller "



oui, mais bon... c'est pas une bécane à 500.
je pense qu'un échange de CG va résoudre le soucis. Mais quand ?
de toute façon, je refuse de garder mon iMac tel quel. Et ce même si le problème ne se répète que toute les semaines.

j'ai confiance en Apple, mais je peux switcher.
Powaaaaaa consommateur:rateau:


----------



## xzh (7 Janvier 2010)

Je reçois cette enquête de la part d'Apple ce matin "Dites-nous comment vous aimez votre nouveau Mac" > LOL ?


----------



## poilopathe (7 Janvier 2010)

lagrenouille007 a dit:


> exact elle a fonctionné correctement pendant 6 jours superbe de plus
> je suis switcheur c'était le pied et quel écran grandiose
> faut patienter " ca va d'aller "
> 
> ...



la loterie mon ami, la loterie.
et rien ne dit que dans trois mois ça va pas lâcher.


----------



## dcl78 (7 Janvier 2010)

xzh a dit:


> Je reçois cette enquête de la part d'Apple ce matin "Dites-nous comment vous aimez votre nouveau Mac" > LOL ?



Attention XZH, ça frôle le Troll...
Lol.


----------



## xzh (7 Janvier 2010)

Non mais c'est justement pour que je donne mon avis sur mon iMac i7 lol 
Je troll pas je trouve juste ça... comique ^^


----------



## tedy57 (7 Janvier 2010)

je viens de recevoir mon imac i5 ce matin, il a été fabriqué semaine 52 et pour l'instant RAS, pas de jaunisse ou alors très légerement selon l'inclinaison et pas de flashs pour le moment.

Je vous tiens au courrant pour la suite


----------



## dcl78 (7 Janvier 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> je viens de recevoir mon imac i5 ce matin, il a été fabriqué semaine 52 et pour l'instant RAS, pas de jaunisse ou alors très légerement selon l'inclinaison et pas de flashs pour le moment.
> 
> Je vous tiens au courrant pour la suite



Je croise les doigts pour toi !
Semaine 52, çà devrait commencer à sentir bon...


----------



## Goldenboy (7 Janvier 2010)

tedy57 a dit:


> je viens de recevoir mon imac i5 ce matin, il a été fabriqué semaine 52 et pour l'instant RAS, pas de jaunisse ou alors très légerement selon l'inclinaison et pas de flashs pour le moment.
> 
> Je vous tiens au courrant pour la suite


 

je croise egalement les doigts pour toi !! moi aussi je reçoit le miens aujourd'hui UPS n'est toujours pas passer (vite depechez vous :love !!!


----------



## xzh (7 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Je croise les doigts pour toi !
> Semaine 52, çà devrait commencer à sentir bon...



J'espère pour lui aussi mais bon je pense qu'en semaine 52 ce n'était pas encore les modèles avec carte graphique changée... donc le problème finira certainement par arriver tôt ou tard...


----------



## bambougroove (7 Janvier 2010)

lagrenouille007 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous , les nouveaux imac27" sont équipés d'une autre carte graphique
> mon APR comme à plusieurs personnes proposent de remplacer la carte graphique ( c'est apple qui leur a demandé ) perso j'ai demandé un
> nouveau qui sera automatiquement équipé de la nouvelle carte
> Mais pas d'explication de l' APR en ce qui concerne cette carte
> ...


Merci lagrenouille007 pour ces précisions 
qui confirment (malheureusement) bien mes interrogations concernant la carte graphique fournie d'origine 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h08 ----------




pipobimbo62 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu as réussi à obtenir d'Apple la conservation de ton iMac actuel jusqu'à réception du modèle de remplacement ?
> Si c'est le cas je suis preneur de ta méthode.


Pas vraiment, j'ai bien essayé mais Apple ne l'a pas entendu de cette oreille, et puis de toute façon j'ai un MBP et un PC pour attendre, bien qu'il soit difficile quand on a goûté à cette merveille :love: de s'en séparer !!
J'ai tout simplement rusé en retardant de quasiment une semaine la reprise par TNT sous prétexte d'indisponibilité 

C'était un "semaine 50", je vous tiens au courant concernant le prochain qui arrivera peut-être demain ou en début de semaine prochaine.

@+


----------



## MeeD (7 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai que quand on voit les caractéristiques des cartes graphiques, sur le papier ça a pas l'air top pour nos 27"... Après à l'utilisation j'ai jamais eu le sentiment qu'elle n'était pas assez puissante. À part peut-être pour ces problèmes de sursaut mais on n'est toujours pas certains que ça vient de là. La preuve certains ont changé la dalle pour supprimer le problème, sans toucher à la carte graphique...
En tous cas moi, j'ai eu les sursauts deux fois au début, j'ai redémarré la première fois puis fait un reset pram la deuxième fois. Je n'ai plus revu le problème depuis, ça fait deux mois (peut-être même un peu plus). Mon iMac est un 3.06Ghz, ATI 4670, fabriqué semaine 43.


----------



## bambougroove (7 Janvier 2010)

MeeD a dit:


> C'est vrai que quand on voit les caractéristiques des cartes graphiques, sur le papier ça a pas l'air top pour nos 27"... Après à l'utilisation j'ai jamais eu le sentiment qu'elle n'était pas assez puissante. À part peut-être pour ces problèmes de sursaut mais on n'est toujours pas certains que ça vient de là. La preuve certains ont changé la dalle pour supprimer le problème, sans toucher à la carte graphique...


C'est bien le problème, on n'est sûr de rien et sans information claire d'Apple !! 

Pour certains :
- les problèmes sont apparus après plusieurs semaines d'utilisation, ce qui est extrêmement peu rassurant !!
- la MAJ du firmware fournie par Apple n'a pas réglé le problème 

Par ailleurs, tout dépend de l'utilisation, par exemple avec des jeux de plus en plus gourmands on peut douter qu'elle tienne la route longtemps ...

Lors d'un achat, le critère de pérennité de la configuration me semble important, même si on sait que cela évolue très vite, alors si d'origine la CG est estimée "juste" par des connaisseurs ... on s'interroge !!


----------



## Goldenboy (7 Janvier 2010)

bonjour a tous,

a y est j'ai bien recus mon imac 27 I7 4go 2 TGB pas de problème de jaunissement d'ecran, pas de pixel mort, et au demarrage pas de sursaut pour l'instant.

imac fabriquer semaine 52.


----------



## dcl78 (7 Janvier 2010)

Goldenboy a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> 
> a y est j'ai bien recus mon imac 27 I7 4go 2 TGB pas de problème de jaunissement d'ecran, pas de pixel mort, et au demarrage pas de sursaut pour l'instant.
> 
> imac fabriquer semaine 52.



Super ! Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## pomme85 (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens à l'instant de recevoir mon 3ème iMac :mouais:
Selon le numéro de série, il aurait été fait la 2ème semaine de janvier. Le numéro commence par W8002.
Je vous écris depuis ce dernier que je viens juste de démarrer. Pas de jaunissement mais j'attends de voir en ce qui concerne les sursauts. Pour mon 2ème iMac, c'était intervenu au bout du 2ème jour.

Sinon, j'ai entendu quelques bruits suspects venant du disque dur je pense :mouais: je sais pas trop ce que c'est, à voir.


----------



## dcl78 (7 Janvier 2010)

pomme85 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens à l'instant de recevoir mon 3ème iMac :mouais:
> Selon le numéro de série, il aurait été fait la 2ème semaine de janvier. Le numéro commence par W8002.
> ...



W8002...
Ce qui voudrait dire, deuxième semaine de janvier...
Nous sommes le 7 janvier, la deuxième semaine n'a pas commencé...

Sinon, je suis de tout coeur avec toi et espère que la troisième sera la bonne !
:style:


----------



## Bétélgeuse (7 Janvier 2010)

Une info plutot rassurante suite au passage magasin Apple Premium Reseller  : aprés une trés longue discussion avec leur SAV il m'a été certifié que Apple france communique tous les jours ( et nuits ) et travaille d'arrache pied avec leur centres qui sont en relation directe avec leur services recherche et développement pour résoudre je cites " définitivement  les problémes liés au iMac " 
Info a prendre malgré tout avec des "pincettes" , mais je crois honnetement que le dialogue était sincère .


----------



## dcl78 (7 Janvier 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Une info plutot rassurante suite au passage magasin Apple Premium Reseller  : aprés une trés longue discussion avec leur SAV il m'a été certifié que Apple france communique tous les jours ( et nuits ) et travaille d'arrache pied avec leur centres qui sont en relation directe avec leur services recherche et développement pour résoudre je cites " définitivement  les problémes liés au iMac "
> Info a prendre malgré tout avec des "pincettes" , mais je crois honnetement que le dialogue était sincère .



Je ne doute pas un seul instant qu'ils travaillent très dur pour trouver une solution, étant donné l'ampleur du problème. :hein:


----------



## Goldenboy (7 Janvier 2010)

reçus a midi, mon petit bébé imac travail bien, aucun problème tout est ok pour le moment.


----------



## kiks (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise mon imac 27" 2,8GHz depuis maintenant 10 jours. Il a été fabriqué en semaine 50. J'ai constaté que le coin inférieur est légèrement jaune mais rien qui soit vraiment gênant. J'attends de voir si apple résout le problème et je ferai marcher l'applecare.

Pour le reste, je n'ai pas eu de sursaut de l'écran pour l'instant, peut-être y ai-je échappé

Wait&See


----------



## Hesp (7 Janvier 2010)

Il y a eu une mise à jour des drivers graphique.

Semaine 50 également, léger problème jaunisse, pas de saute. On dirait qu'un problème a été réglé.

Par contre je vais ouvrir un nouveau poste fort sympathique.


----------



## bambougroove (7 Janvier 2010)

Goldenboy a dit:


> reçus a midi, mon petit bébé imac travail bien, aucun problème tout est ok pour le moment.


Coool 

Et bienvenue à ton "petit bébé imac" :bebe:


----------



## Hesp (7 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Coool
> 
> Et bienvenue à ton "petit bébé imac" :bebe:



Je plussois


----------



## poilopathe (7 Janvier 2010)

l'iMac repart demain matin chez mon APR.
Super.... 4 jours d'utilisation et hop, ça repart.

ils vont faire les tests système et machine.
Faut être patient, mais ça devient frustrant.


----------



## bambougroove (7 Janvier 2010)

poilopathe a dit:


> l'iMac repart demain matin chez mon APR.
> Super.... 4 jours d'utilisation et hop, ça repart.
> 
> ils vont faire les tests système et machine.
> Faut être patient, mais ça devient frustrant.


Bon courage et patience 
Les informations données plus haut par lagrenouille007 sont encourageantes.


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Janvier 2010)

Encourageant de savoir que les nouveaux non plus ce problème de teinte... enfin j'espère!
Ceux qui ont reçu les nouveaux peuvent-ils nous tenir informé pour être sur que le problème n'apparait pas avec le temps?

Je viens de débuter mon activité et je ne peux pas me permettre d'être sans machine, merci d'avance!


----------



## Jacques 63 (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir a tous
Je viens d'avoir mon APR cette après-midi pour avoir quelques infos concernant le remplacement de la CG de mon IMAC. Celui ci est moins catégorique par rapport à la semaine dernière.
 Après des contacts avec les techniciens Apple on lui a dit d'attendre car le problème pourrait se situer au niveaux de la dalle. L'APR ma bien confirmé que c'est un problème materiel mais pas logiciel mais pour le moment Apple travaille dessus et  n'a toujours pas vraiment identifiés ces problèmes. L'APR me demande de le recontacter
la semaine prochaine, celui ci devrait en savoir plus.

Courage donc 
Jacques 63


----------



## dcl78 (7 Janvier 2010)

Jacques 63 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous
> Je viens d'avoir mon APR cette après-midi pour avoir quelques infos concernant le remplacement de la CG de mon IMAC. Celui ci est moins catégorique par rapport à la semaine dernière.
> Après des contacts avec les techniciens Apple on lui a dit d'attendre car le problème pourrait se situer au niveaux de la dalle. L'APR ma bien confirmé que c'est un problème materiel mais pas logiciel mais pour le moment Apple travaille dessus et  n'a toujours pas vraiment identifiés ces problèmes. L'APR me demande de le recontacter
> la semaine prochaine, celui ci devrait en savoir plus.
> ...



Merci beaucoup Jacques pour ces news ! 
Tout de même incroyable qu'aucun journaliste spécialisé ou site spécialisé (j'y met MacGénération) n'aille à la pêche aux infos... 
On est mieux servit par soit même.


----------



## Jacques 63 (7 Janvier 2010)

Rebonsoir
Petite info en plus l'APR ma confirmé avoir 3 machines  pour ces problèmes  donc un  
plus atteint que le mien. Est ce que ça se dégrade dans le temps???

Vivement une solution

Jacques 63


----------



## pinkipou (7 Janvier 2010)

Jacques 63 a dit:


> Rebonsoir
> Petite info en plus l'APR ma confirmé avoir 3 machines  pour ces problèmes  donc un
> plus atteint que le mien. Est ce que ça se dégrade dans le temps???
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas. L'intensité du problème est très variable d'une machine à l'autre.
Certains l'on dès le premier jour, et d'autres après une ou deux semaines (ou voir plus) indépendamment de la date de fabrication.


----------



## sakosh (7 Janvier 2010)

salut à tous
j'ai reçu un 2nd iMac 27 suite à un retour pour cause de jaunissement.
et bien celui-ci a également le pb de jaunissement  (semaine 52)
je retente un autre échange en espérant que le pb soit enfin réglé

edit: en ce qui me concerne le pb est très variable
parfois je ne perçois pas de jaunissement, d'autres fois ça crève les yeux! (en affichant la même page bien sur)


----------



## pistache18 (7 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Jacques pour ces news !
> Tout de même incroyable qu'aucun journaliste spécialisé ou site spécialisé (j'y met MacGénération) n'aille à la pêche aux infos...
> On est mieux servit par soit même.



Oui surprenant, pas un modo dans le coin pour donner son avis sur l'absence d'enquête menée par MacG ? Ou MacG se contenteraient ils de passer uniquement de la pommade à Apple ???


----------



## jeckodrius (7 Janvier 2010)

salut à tous!

Je viens apporter mon témoignage.

J'ai retourné un premier imac i7 (semaine 50) qui avait des taches derrière le verre de l'écran, on aurait dit de l'eau.
Le deuxième (semaine 52) est lui une catastrophe. Il y avait un léger jaunissement (sur le premier aussi). Le gros problème est venu du lecteur/graveur qui lit environ un disque sur deux. Les disques apple fourni avec le mac passent pas par exemple. A ce stade là j'ai demandé un remboursement. Je continu a l'utiliser et j'ai remarqué des trainées de poussières qui se sont formées en haut à droite de l'écran, au début je pensais que c'était de la condensation mais ça part pas.
Par contre aucun sursaut sur les 2 que j'ai eu 

Je vais patienter un peu et quand les soucis auront l'air réglé j'en commanderai un autre


----------



## pistache18 (7 Janvier 2010)

*1625*

En moyenne 25 nouveaux cas par jour sur :

http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php

La proportion de clients satisfaits est passée de 25,17 à 25,10 % en trois jours.

Pas de tendance positive pour le moment. A noter que si vous êtes parfaitement satisfait de votre nouvel Imac 21 ou 27 pouces, vous pouvez aussi poster sur le site, de façon à pouvoir mesurer l'évolution de la satisfaction globale


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Janvier 2010)

Je pense que les chiffres de satisfaction vont continuer à chuter car le problème de teintes jaunes commence à être connu donc les gens font plus de testes...
Un ami pleinement satisfait à fait le teste de jaunisse à ma demande et du coup m'en veut un peu car il ne l'avait pas encore vu et surtout était convaincu de ne pas l'avoir! 
Sans faire le teste c'est un peu comme dire que l'on a pas de pixel mort en regardant sur le fond d'écran de Snow Leopard 
Cela dit rien de grave pour lui car il ne traite pas d'image

Bref pas moyen d'être sur que le bon écran existe et bientot seul la réparation sera possible et plus l'échange ou le "remboursement" pour moi, ca commence à me stressé!!!   :mouais:  :rose:

PS: sur macrumors un utilisateur vient de recevoir la dernière production de janvier de l'iMac 27" et à toujours la jaunisse


----------



## pistache18 (8 Janvier 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Je pense que les chiffres de satisfaction vont continuer à chuter car le problème de teintes jaunes commence à être connu donc les gens font plus de testes...
> Un ami pleinement satisfait à fait le teste de jaunisse à ma demande et du coup m'en veut un peu car il ne l'avait pas encore vu et surtout était convaincu de ne pas l'avoir!
> Sans faire le teste c'est un peu comme dire que l'on a pas de pixel mort en regardant sur le fond d'écran de Snow Leopard
> Cela dit rien de grave pour lui car il ne traite pas d'image
> ...



question : que propose Apple fasse au problème de jaunissement de la dalle ? Sont ils aussi souple pour traiter ce problème que sur celui des sursauts ? J'ai l'impression que le jaunissement n'est pas vraiment "réparable". Un échange donc,   mais qui peut conduire à récupérer une machine elle même touchée ?


----------



## Goldenboy (8 Janvier 2010)

demarrage ce matin pour le deuxième jours toujours aucun sursauts. je surveille si ce phénomène ce produira ou pas.


----------



## poilopathe (8 Janvier 2010)

à travers vos différents posts (sursaut, jaunissite aigüe) n'est ce pas en fait, qu'un unique et même problème : LA DALLE ?

apparemment, pas de soucis logiciels, et si ça se trouve, la CG n'est pas en cause.

que sait on sur les dalles d'écran de nos chers iProut ? qui les fabriquent ?

si on s'oriente vers un remplacement de dalle, ça va devenir long. je pense m'orienter vers un remboursement (ou un avoir) et acheter un futur macpro....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h11 ----------




Goldenboy a dit:


> demarrage ce matin pour le deuxième jours toujours aucun sursauts. je surveille si ce phénomène ce produira ou pas.



si ça arrive tu tires dessus ? tu es caché derrière un buisson ?


----------



## dcl78 (8 Janvier 2010)

> que sait on sur les dalles d'écran de nos chers iProut ? qui les fabriquent ?



C'est une question à laquelle je ne peut trouver de réponse...
Au risque de me répéter et de commencer à paraître lourd, je trouve toujours aberrant qu'aucun journaliste spécialisé, aucun magazine spécialisé, aucun site spécialisé, ne prenne l'affaire en main et aille à la pêche à l'info !
Jusqu'à présent, c'est nous qui devons par nos échanges, essayer de trouver des explications !
C'est dingue çà !
Les forums c'est bien, mais à un moment donné, j'aimerai lire des articles avec une vrai investigation, de vraies questions et de vrais interlocuteurs chez Apple !
MacGénération entre autres, puisque nous sommes sur votre Forum, et que ce Post devrait tout de même attirer un peu votre attention (près de 30 000 affichages et plus de 600 réponses ) qu'attendez-vous dans l'Actu pour parler de ce problème et apporter quelques réponses ???
Marre des news de type "relégation de rumeurs" entre autre !
Du concret bong sang !

PS : sur le forum d'Apple, le post concernant ce même problème (http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2212682&tstart=0) atteint les 360 000 affichages pour plus de 2 300 réponses !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poilopathe (8 Janvier 2010)

ce matin, encore sursaut d'écran : plus longtemps qu'hier tout de même.

c'est vrai que la communication sur ce problème laisse à désirer. j'ignore quel est le taux de retour, mais si ça atteint les 25% ça pourrait devenir inquiétant !


----------



## Bétélgeuse (8 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> C'est une question à laquelle je ne peut trouver de réponse...
> Au risque de me répéter et de commencer à paraître lourd, je trouve toujours aberrant qu'aucun journaliste spécialisé, aucun magazine spécialisé, aucun site spécialisé, ne prenne l'affaire en main et aille à la pêche à l'info !
> Jusqu'à présent, c'est nous qui devons par nos échanges, essayer de trouver des explications !
> C'est dingue çà !
> ...


 
Il est vrai que nous sommes barrés ( pour ma part ) par la frontière des langues ! un relai d'informations et de traduction en Français généré par macgeneration et provenant du forum de discussions officiel Apple serait un vrai plus pour la compréhension du dossier !!


----------



## boudu (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous ,
 Il est vrai que j'écris peu de message sur les forum , mais je les fréquente assidument ! depuis 2002 j'y ai trouvé les réponse à tous les soucis rencontrés.
 Je tiens à remercier tout particulièrement toutes celles et ceux qui prennent de leurs temps pour écouter et aider les autres 
  après un imac 27 semaine 46 , le second imac27 semaine 48  ,après 15  jours d'utilisation , présentent les mêmes symptômes moultes fois décrits sur ce forum
je suis un peu découragé et je ne sais que faire!


----------



## phananh (8 Janvier 2010)

Apple à lancer une logiciel mise à jour pour corriger cette faut vers fin 2009. J'ai déjà fait avec mon 27". Mais je ne souviens plus exactement quand ? Il faut chercher dans Actu Historique.


----------



## dcl78 (8 Janvier 2010)

phananh a dit:


> Apple à lancer une logiciel mise à jour pour corriger cette faut vers fin 2009. J'ai déjà fait avec mon 27". Mais je ne souviens plus exactement quand ? Il faut chercher dans Actu Historique.



Et ? Je ne comprend pas ton post.


----------



## dendritique (8 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Et ? Je ne comprend pas ton post.



Il veut sans doute dire qu'il y a une mise à jour firmware "CENSEE" régler ces problèmes.. Or, comme nous l'avons tous constaté, elle ne change rien du tout...

Pour ma part, après un reset PRAM, le problème n'est pour l'instant pas revenu. Mais comme il lui avait fallu plus de 2 semaines pour apparaître pour la première fois, je suis patient


----------



## xzh (8 Janvier 2010)

Je pense que macgé n'est pas très impartial sur le sujet... Ils doivent recevoir des directives de plus haut pour pas trop faire de vagues avant la sortie de la tablette... --'


----------



## dcl78 (8 Janvier 2010)

xzh a dit:


> Je pense que macgé n'est pas très impartial sur le sujet... Ils doivent recevoir des directives de plus haut pour pas trop faire de vagues avant la sortie de la tablette... --'



Je n'ose même pas imaginer que cela puisse exister...


----------



## pistache18 (8 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> C'est une question à laquelle je ne peut trouver de réponse...
> Au risque de me répéter et de commencer à paraître lourd, je trouve toujours aberrant qu'aucun journaliste spécialisé, aucun magazine spécialisé, aucun site spécialisé, ne prenne l'affaire en main et aille à la pêche à l'info !
> Jusqu'à présent, c'est nous qui devons par nos échanges, essayer de trouver des explications !
> C'est dingue çà !
> ...



Peut être faut il ouvrir un nouveau post pour avoir une réponse de MacG à cette question ou les contacter par MP ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h24 ----------




boudu a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ,
> Il est vrai que j'écris peu de message sur les forum , mais je les fréquente assidument ! depuis 2002 j'y ai trouvé les réponse à tous les soucis rencontrés.
> Je tiens à remercier tout particulièrement toutes celles et ceux qui prennent de leurs temps pour écouter et aider les autres
> après un imac 27 semaine 46 , le second imac27 semaine 48  ,après 15  jours d'utilisation , présentent les mêmes symptômes moultes fois décrits sur ce forum
> je suis un peu découragé et je ne sais que faire!



La meilleure chose à faire est de se faire rembourser tant qu'il est temps, pour deux raisons :

1/ Vous pourrez revenir acheter l'imac de vos rêves quand les problèmes seront résolus,
2/ Imaginez un instant si tous ceux qui le peuvent encore demande un remboursement plutôt qu'un échange ? Une réelle pression supplémentaire sur Apple pour qu'ils se bougent sérieusement à proposer une REELLE solution !

Je sais c'est difficile de se séparer d'une telle machine, mais c'est pour la bonne cause de tous, finalement. Soyons solidaire et refusons l'échange 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------




dcl78 a dit:


> Je n'ose même pas imaginer que cela puisse exister...



Naïf, vous avez dit Naïf ?


----------



## xzh (8 Janvier 2010)

Personnellement j'en suis persuadé... 
Tu penses que laisser les sites d'info spécialisé "Apple" taper sur le dos d'un produit c'est une bonne pub 2-3 semaines avant la sortie d'un nouveau produit? 

_Tiens je me prendrais bien leur nouvelle tablette... mais bon vu les problèmes qu'ils ont avec leur dernier matos qu'ils n'arrivent pas à le corriger et vu le prix je ne préfère pas la prendre ou en tout cas attendre 6mois..._​
Ce genre de commentaire c'est tout vu ! ^^


----------



## lagrenouille007 (8 Janvier 2010)

bonjour à tous,
nouveauté apple store livraison imac 27" même le icore7
1 semaine
a+


----------



## jaguymac (8 Janvier 2010)

Nous sommes maintenant à la semaine 01 et le problème d'écrans qui sautent et qui sont jaunes n'est toujours pas réglé  : http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php?func=c&id=10-01.
Si Apple avait trouvé la cause il ne devrait plus avoir de retour.


----------



## lagrenouille007 (8 Janvier 2010)

pour moi reset pram le 30/12 retour sursauts le 06/01
un collègue reset pram retour sursauts 23 jours après alors
faut pas se fier ua reset le problème peut revenir 2 mois après
a+


----------



## Bétélgeuse (8 Janvier 2010)

C'est curieux ... rappelez vous , on a plus aucune nouvelle du forumiste qui a fait changer sa dalle ... généralement on dit : pas de nouvelles .. bonnes nouvelles . Pour ma part je crois qu'il y a d'abord un probléme de conception : d'ordre général et il faut le dire la dalle est de mauvaise qualité ! ( contrairement a Apple qui enscence son produit ) tout les tests le prouvent ... ( flashs , jaunisse , pixels morts ect ..) et par dessus , un faux problème de CG qu'Apple veut nous faire avaler comme responsable de tous les maux !!  , l'important est de ne pas se laisser berner et mélanger les deux ... ce que curieusement Apple pratique pour éviter d'évoquer ce qui fache ...la dalle !!  mon intuition est confirmée c'est un problème matériel . 
L' important serait de savoir si les " naufragés " Apple qui ont fait changer cette dalle trés recemment ont toujours ces memes problémes  ?


----------



## sebnewmac (8 Janvier 2010)

nouveau parmi vous mais je remercie tout le monde pour les renseignement .
je suis alle ce matin pour avoir des réponses pour la livraison de mon imac 27 i5 commande le 12/12/2009 à la fnac mais toujours aucune réponse de la date.
je me demande si je vais pas annulé ma commande pour retourner avec windows(quel deception de la communication d'Apple).
ils m'ont avoué que nous sommes sur le magasin de toulouse labege 10 pers à attendre.Mais j'entends dire du bien sur la machine quand même!!
Et surtout que nous sommes plus renseignés que leur direction sur les problemes de la dalle.
je pense que je demande le remboursement et je vais patienter pour me décider dans quelques mois! surement la meilleur solution pour avoir mon outils de travail


----------



## bambougroove (8 Janvier 2010)

lagrenouille007 a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> nouveauté apple store livraison imac 27" même le icore7
> 1 semaine
> a+


Voir à ce sujet, l'actualité de MacGé : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/139181/imac-27-apple-livre-plus-rapidement
et aussi les commentaires


----------



## dcl78 (8 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Voir à ce sujet, l'actualité de MacGé : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/139181/imac-27-apple-livre-plus-rapidement
> et aussi les commentaires



J'ai pas pu m'empêcher de mettre un commentaire...
Je suis FURAX !


----------



## bambougroove (8 Janvier 2010)

jeckodrius a dit:


> salut à tous!
> 
> Je viens apporter mon témoignage.
> 
> ...


Merci pour ton témoignage 

Concernant les "traînées" derrière la vitre de l'écran, je les ai seulement remarquées la nuit dernière en remballant pour retour à Apple mon 1er iMac 27" i7 reçu le 18 décembre 2009.

Elles se situent sur quasiment toute la largeur en haut de l'écran.
Je ne sais pas vraiment comment les décrire, en tout cas il ne m'a pas semblé qu'il s'agissait de poussière ou de condensation (comme vu sur un forum).


----------



## Bétélgeuse (8 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> C'est une question à laquelle je ne peut trouver de réponse...
> Au risque de me répéter et de commencer à paraître lourd, je trouve toujours aberrant qu'aucun journaliste spécialisé, aucun magazine spécialisé, aucun site spécialisé, ne prenne l'affaire en main et aille à la pêche à l'info !
> Jusqu'à présent, c'est nous qui devons par nos échanges, essayer de trouver des explications !
> C'est dingue çà !
> ...


 
Sur le fond je suis 100% d'accord avec toi ...


----------



## Goldenboy (8 Janvier 2010)

2ème jour avec aucun sursaut pour le moment j'espere que ca va durer.


PS : quel bonheur d'être sur snow leopard, je regrette de ne pas avoir switcher avant .


----------



## dcl78 (8 Janvier 2010)

Goldenboy a dit:


> 2ème jour avec aucun sursaut pour le moment j'espere que ca va durer.
> 
> 
> PS : quel bonheur d'être sur snow leopard, je regrette de ne pas avoir switcher avant .



Bienvenue dans le monde Mac ! 
Comme tous ceux que j'ai vu switcher, aucun aujourd'hui ne le regrette et tous ont la même réaction que toi. 
Dommage seulement que ton entrée se soit fait un peu dans la douleur... :rose:
Je continue à croiser les doigts pour que ton problème ne se représente pas !


----------



## xao85 (8 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Voir à ce sujet, l'actualité de MacGé : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/139181/imac-27-apple-livre-plus-rapidement
> et aussi les commentaires



Ca devient du grand n'importe quoi cet imac 27...


----------



## dcl78 (8 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca devient du grand n'importe quoi cet imac 27...



+1 !
Mais pour l'avoir utiliser quelques jours, c'est une magnifique machine...


----------



## bambougroove (8 Janvier 2010)

Mon premier iMac 27" i7 est reparti ce matin (principaux problèmes : écran légèrement jaune en bas à droite, DD bruyant et par moment anormalement actif, tâches bizarres derrière la vitre sur toute la largeur du haut de l'écran) 
et le nouveau est arrivé à 16h (parti de Chine le 06/01/2010).
J'ai attendu 2h avant de l'allumer, il est plus prudent de lui laisser le temps de se mettre à température ambiante.

*Donc, comme promis, mes premières impressions et les résultats des tests du site :* http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php



> *iMac 27" i7 - N° de série : W8002....* *- expédié le 06/01/2010*
> 
> *Ecran 27" :*
> - pas de pixel mort
> ...


Bref, à chaud je dirais : rien de catastrophique et j'ai gagné au change 

Quand il marche bien c'est vraiment le "tout-en-un ultime avec un écran sublime"  que nous promet Apple
... et je l'aime déjà très fort mon imacounet :love: lol

Je vais réinstaller le système, le garnir un peu et je vous tiens au courant par la suite.

Bonne soirée


----------



## macka (8 Janvier 2010)

bonjour à tous , avant d'aborder ce sujet ,et  à propos des sautes d'images sur le imac27 , le probleme semble résolue depuis la mise à jour de la carte graphique , en tous cas chez moi ... pas vous ?
par contre , pour ce qui est des traces opaques en haut de l'écran , je vous informe qu'il s'agit de nicotine !!! vous etes fumeur ? voilà la question qui m'as été posée au sav !!! vous y croyez ?
par conséquent il s'agit d'un défaut d'utilisation !!! non pris en charge par la garantie !!! j'ai du payer 30 euros !!! pour nettoyer la face interne de l'écran ! et ils n'ont meme pas pris la peine de nettoyer la face externe après leurs manipulations !!! croyable ou pas ? après 2 mois seulement d'utilisation ! ...
... je suis un peu énervé...
quel suite donner à ce foutage de gueule ... ?


----------



## jeckodrius (8 Janvier 2010)

macka a dit:


> bonjour à tous , avant d'aborder ce sujet ,et  à propos des sautes d'images sur le imac27 , le probleme semble résolue depuis la mise à jour de la carte graphique , en tous cas chez moi ... pas vous ?
> par contre , pour ce qui est des traces opaques en haut de l'écran , je vous informe qu'il s'agit de nicotine !!! vous etes fumeur ? voilà la question qui m'as été posée au sav !!! vous y croyez ?
> par conséquent il s'agit d'un défaut d'utilisation !!! non pris en charge par la garantie !!! j'ai du payer 30 euros !!! pour nettoyer la face interne de l'écran ! et ils n'ont meme pas pris la peine de nettoyer la face externe après leurs manipulations !!! croyable ou pas ? après 2 mois seulement d'utilisation ! ...
> ... je suis un peu énervé...
> quel suite donner à ce foutage de gueule ... ?



Si c'est les même traces que moi, je les ai eu au bout d'une semaine... et je fume pas 

edit : Pour moi, c'est le même genre de taches que sur ce sujet (message de bliss en bas de page), enfin en bcp moins grosse quand même


----------



## iMarc75 (8 Janvier 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> C'est curieux ... rappelez vous , on a plus aucune nouvelle du forumiste qui a fait changer sa dalle ... généralement on dit : pas de nouvelles .. bonnes nouvelles



Dalle changée depuis 3j et le pb n'est pas réapparu.

Mais je suis TRES loin de crier victoire ... auparavant, je pouvais rester 3 semaines sans rencontrer le pb ....

Il faudrait vraiment que Shahtooh se réveille ... (le forumeur qui l'a changé depuis bien plus longtemps)


----------



## j2c (8 Janvier 2010)

iMac semaine 52 tourne depuis 5 jours et aucun sursaut d'écran...je commence à être rassuré.
Par contre, c'est vrai que le disque dur est un peu présent ..mais bon on s'y fait..ça me rappelle quand j'avais un chat !...


----------



## pistache18 (8 Janvier 2010)

413/1657 SOIT 24,92 %

Le taux de satisfaction à nouveau en baisse. C'est toujours pas bon.

http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php


----------



## Bétélgeuse (8 Janvier 2010)

iMarc75 a dit:


> Dalle changée depuis 3j et le pb n'est pas réapparu.
> 
> Mais je suis TRES loin de crier victoire ... auparavant, je pouvais rester 3 semaines sans rencontrer le pb ....
> 
> Il faudrait vraiment que Shahtooh se réveille ... (le forumeur qui l'a changé depuis bien plus longtemps)


 
C'est vrai : shahtooh communique nous tes impressions sur le changement de ta dalle ... a vrai dire on t'endends plus ça voudrait dire que tout baigne ...?


----------



## dendritique (8 Janvier 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> C'est vrai : shahtooh communique nous tes impressions sur le changement de ta dalle ... a vrai dire on t'endends plus ça voudrait dire que tout baigne ...?



Ou que sa dalle est toute noire et qu'il n'a plus de machine pour venir sur le forum


----------



## Bétélgeuse (8 Janvier 2010)

dendritique a dit:


> Ou que sa dalle est toute noire et qu'il n'a plus de machine pour venir sur le forum


----------



## codemfr (8 Janvier 2010)

heu...y'a un bug ou j'ai raté qq chose, on n'en était pas à 33-34 pages? mon navigatuer affiche 17 en dernière page?
OK, c moi ui suis fatigué...dslé, je ferme ce message parenthèses mal-venu...désolé à tout le monde, vraiment...tcho!
D'ailleur, vous pouvez le suppr...


----------



## scaryfan (9 Janvier 2010)

Les problèmes des nouveaux iMac ne sont pas encore résolus ???
PUT****, on est en janvier là !
Vivement le 26 pour voir si Steve communique sur le sujet...


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Les problèmes des nouveaux iMac ne sont pas encore résolus ???
> PUT****, on est en janvier là !
> Vivement le 26 pour voir si Steve communique sur le sujet...



Apple parlé des problème de leurs ordis... lors d'une keynote... Connais-tu l'hisoire de la marmotte qui mettait du chocolat dans du papier d'alu?


----------



## lawappe (9 Janvier 2010)

macka a dit:


> bonjour à tous , avant d'aborder ce sujet ,et  à propos des sautes d'images sur le imac27 , le probleme semble résolue depuis la mise à jour de la carte graphique , en tous cas chez moi ... pas vous ?
> par contre , pour ce qui est des traces opaques en haut de l'écran , je vous informe qu'il s'agit de nicotine !!! vous etes fumeur ? voilà la question qui m'as été posée au sav !!! vous y croyez ?
> par conséquent il s'agit d'un défaut d'utilisation !!! non pris en charge par la garantie !!! j'ai du payer 30 euros !!! pour nettoyer la face interne de l'écran ! et ils n'ont meme pas pris la peine de nettoyer la face externe après leurs manipulations !!! croyable ou pas ? après 2 mois seulement d'utilisation ! ...
> ... je suis un peu énervé...
> quel suite donner à ce foutage de gueule ... ?



Si ce sont les mêmes "tâches" que j'ai eues sur mes différents iMac, je peux te confirmer que les tech des SAV sont au courant (sans connaître précisément l'origine: poussière, surchauffe...), et Apple aussi. J'ai fait changé au moins 6 dalles, oui, je dis bien au moins 6 !! J'ai jeté les photos, mais j'ai toujours les doubles des fiches d'interventions.

Machines touchées : iMac 20" Intel 2006 (blanc), iMac 20" Alu (late 2008). A la dernière demande (fin 2009), ils m'ont remplacé le 20" par un 20,5".

Ces changements ont pu être possibles car j'avais souscris un Apple Care pour chaque machine.

En espérant que ça puisse vous être utile...


----------



## Pierre C. (9 Janvier 2010)

Juste pour les nouvelles...
On ne veut pas me rembourser donc je viens de me décider à tenter l'échange même si c'est jouer à la roulette russe!!! en espérant soit que tout roule, ce dont je doute... sois que par après on accepte de me rembourser!!!

Vraiment triste car ca va être dur de repasser à autre chose si ca devrais être le cas!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------

Pour info: voici un utilisateur qui se mobilise concernant l'iMac... comme on aimerait que certains blog se mobilise (je ne vise personne!)
Noté qu'Apple apparemment ne va plus jouer la carte de l'échange longtemps donc je crois que pour ceux qui n'étaient pas encore décidé c'est le moment!!!

Voici le lien: http://gizmodo.com/5436442/apple-has-thwarted-my-efforts-so-i-need-your-help


----------



## pistache18 (10 Janvier 2010)

La Fnac.com se moque elle de ses clients ?

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/a2771642/Ordinateur-de-bureau-Ordinateur-de-bureau-Apple-iMac-Intel-Quad-Core-i5-a-2-66-GHz-27-TFT?Origin=zanox1082803

Lisez la réponse de la Fnac faite  à un acheteur d'un Imac 27 pouces I5 (pseudo Navrome) qui a laissé un commentaire de satisfaction à propos de son Imac. A propos des "sursauts d'écran", la réponse de la Fnac est la suivante :

Apple a mis à disposition un correctif logiciel (au travers des mise à jour logiciel via Internet) qui semblerait il corrige les rares cas où ce problème a pu être rencontré.


----------



## dougi83 (10 Janvier 2010)

On ne sait pas combien d'iMac ont été produits et vendus depuis le mois de Novembre.
Difficile de faire un ratio du nombre incriminés. On ne connait que celui des défectueux.

On ne sait pas si c'est plus la dalle ou la carte Ati ou autre qui pose problème ?

Peut être qu'Apple se fournit auprès de plusieurs fabricants de Dalles LCD ? 
Peut être est ce seulement un fabricant qui pose problème ?
Il n'y a pas beaucoup de fabricant de dalles (Samsung/Sony, Philips/LG, Sharp, Matsushita/Panasonic, Chi Mei Optoelectronics et AU Optronics), savez le(s)quels d'entre eux fournissent Apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Patience


----------



## pistache18 (10 Janvier 2010)

petites statistiques : sur les 55 derniers enregistrements sur http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php, seul 5 représentent des Imac sans défaut.

Soit seulement 9 % de satisfaction, alors que la moyenne générale de satisfaction tourne autour de 25 %. La tendance à l'amélioration n'est pas encore là, bien au contraire...

NB : il ne s'agit évidement pas de la réelle satisfaction, que seul Apple connait ... et souhaite garder sous silence, vous pensez bien...


----------



## scaryfan (10 Janvier 2010)

Le 26, à SF, je vois bien un journaliste interrompre Steve pendant son discours...
Un iMac dans les mains et lui demandant des explications sur les défaillances avérées... un peu à la manière "Greenpeace"... 

Le tout bien évidemment filmé par pleins de personnes....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

On peut rêver !!!


Attention le post 666 arrive. Diable !


----------



## pistache18 (10 Janvier 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Le 26, à SF, je vois bien un journaliste interrompre Steve pendant son discours...
> Un iMac dans les mains et lui demandant des explications sur les défaillances avérées... un peu à la manière "Greenpeace"...
> 
> Le tout bien évidemment filmé par pleins de personnes....



T'inquiète pas, il aura déjà préparé sa réponse. "Service d'ordre, s'il vous plait !?", la stratégie marketing Apple, comme bien d'autres,  c'est la politique de l'autruche !!!

Le plus drole serait une pub de Microsoft se moquant du sublime écran clignotant Apple !  Un juste retour de la publicité comparative de Apple à la sortie de snow Léopard face à W7 !

J'ai beau être pro-Apple je rève de voir ça. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h45 ----------




pabotonpc a dit:


> On peut rêver !!!
> 
> 
> Attention le post 666 arrive. Diable !



En espérant que ce ne soit pas un utilisateur de Imac satisfait car ça risque de ne pas durer !


----------



## manu69luc (10 Janvier 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> T'inquiète pas, il aura déjà préparé sa réponse. "Service d'ordre, s'il vous plait !?", la stratégie marketing Apple, comme bien d'autres,  c'est la politique de l'autruche !!!
> 
> Le plus drole serait une pub de Microsoft se moquant du sublime écran clignotant Apple !  Un juste retour de la publicité comparative de Apple à la sortie de snow Léopard face à W7 !
> 
> ...


bonjour 
je suis ancien WINDOWS et futur APPLE 
j'hésite entre le 27 pouces et le 21.5 pouce imac.
le delata est de 150 euros mais j'ai une crainte sur les probleme ecran 27 pouces.
merci pour votre aide


----------



## jfa-mac (10 Janvier 2010)

bonjour, 
comme je l'avais expliqué dans un poste précédent, j'avais du échanger mon 1er imac 27 du fait des sursauts d'écran.
Grâce à mon revendeur, j'avais bu bénéficier de l'échange malgré que le délai avait dépassé les 15 jours.
J'en ai profité pour prendre  un I7 avec 8 gigas de Ram et 2 tétra de disque, plus enceintes focal XS. avec un peu plus d'un mois de patience
Depuis 7 jours aucuns problèmes
que de la satisfaction
les  diverses opérations fonctionnent  parfaitement

rappel: machine semaine 52

Seul "problème" l'inquiétude d'une rechute compte tenu du nombre de problèmes cités sur le site.

mais avons nous une idée du nombre de machines vendues à comparer à celles qui ont des problèmes
J'avais swiché  il y a 2 ans en prenant un mac bookpro , je m'étais inscrit  sur le site sans jamais avoir posté en 2 ans.

Je me suis mis à le consulté une fois les problèmes apparus sur ma 1ère machine.

En conclusion, compte tenu de mon "âge avancé" je ne peux qu'être enthousiaste et conseiller  aux grands parents photographes amateurs de passer sur mac et d'abandonner windows et ses plantages ...


----------



## manu69luc (10 Janvier 2010)

merci pour votre reponse
je vais achete mac c'est sur trop de petits probleme ave windows
mais ma question est est ce qu'un 21.5 pouce n'et pas suffisant.
pour faire de l'informatique et de la photo et video est ce suffisant.
pour les probleme ecran 27 pouce est ce resolu.


----------



## jerome_T (10 Janvier 2010)

Je profite de cette après midi dominical pour poster un peu, histoire de partager l'attente !
pour mémoire, mon cas (commande I5 le 13 novembre, arrivée le 29 décembre... départ SAV le 30 décembre...)

Allez... une petite touche de légèreté (je ne m'en lasse pas): 

Mailing APPLE du mercredi 21/10/09 11:17 :* Nouvel iMac. Désormais avec le meilleur écran jamais conçu.&#8207;
*

courage, on va l'avoir !


----------



## dcl78 (11 Janvier 2010)

Cette fois, c'est sûr, la rumeur est maintenant officielle depuis l'annonce du numéro 2 de France Telecom ce matin sur Europe 1 : Apple sort bien une tablette le 27 janvier...
Le mutisme d'Apple sur les problèmes importants de production d'iMac 27" pourrait donc s'expliquer en partie ; il serait de mauvaise augure qu'Apple reconnaisse ce genre de problème, au moment où elle s'apprête à lancer un nouveau produit...
CQFD...


----------



## xao85 (11 Janvier 2010)

Non Apple a tjs eu du mal a reconnaitre un défaut sur un produit. La tablette n'y estpour rien.


----------



## dcl78 (11 Janvier 2010)

Oui, tu as raison, ce n'est pas dans les habitudes d'Apple, mais cela doit tout de même y contribuer...


----------



## pistache18 (11 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Non Apple a tjs eu du mal a reconnaitre un défaut sur un produit. La tablette n'y estpour rien.



+ 1. Apple est un empire, qui s'est aussi construit autour de ses basses manoeuvres, car dans le biz, il vaut mieux être un excellent manipulateur qu'une honnête entreprise.


----------



## Goldenboy (11 Janvier 2010)

4ème jours avec mon bébé imac 27 et toujours pas de sursauts. je croise les doigts pour que cela continue


----------



## HerveVV (11 Janvier 2010)

on croise les doigts pour toi Goldenboy


----------



## dcl78 (11 Janvier 2010)

Itoo...


----------



## poilopathe (11 Janvier 2010)

Mon iMac est reparti pour un échange standard ce jour.
j'espère que le deuxième sera nickel.

j'ai décidé de le tremper dans de l'eau bénite de toute façon : j'hésite juste entre Lourdes et Fatima.

Parce que franchement, qui sait d'où vient tous ces pb ?
dalle ?:mouais:


----------



## djio101 (11 Janvier 2010)

Sur le site US de discussions Apple, un possesseur d'iMac 27" a voulu filmer le flickering, les flashs et sursauts sur son écran (et le sauvergarder sur une clé usb pour les montrer à son APR en rapportant l'iMac pour que les vendeurs aient une preuve du problème...) avec QuickTime...

Le film de son propre écran par le Mac lui-même (possibilité de SL) montre un écran parfait !! Aucune trace de Flash, de sursauts...
*Le problème ne vient donc manifestement pas de la Carte Graphique mais plutôt de la dalle et (supposé par pas mal de MacUsers en détresse devant ce nouvel iMac problématique) du cable idoine...*

A suivre, mais ça fout quand même les boules de jouer à cette loterie dont le ticket est à 1800 euros pour un core i5...!


----------



## dcl78 (11 Janvier 2010)

poilopathe a dit:


> Mon iMac est reparti pour un échange standard ce jour.
> j'espère que le deuxième sera nickel.
> 
> j'ai décidé de le tremper dans de l'eau bénite de toute façon : j'hésite juste entre Lourdes et Fatima.
> ...



MDR le coup de l'eau bénite !
;-)


----------



## dougi83 (11 Janvier 2010)

Idem pour moi RAS depuis mercredi dernier, je tape d'ailleurs les doigts croisés pour conjurer le sort...


----------



## goulag (11 Janvier 2010)

Bon .... je viens grossir les rangs de ceux qui ont des soucis ... malheureusement pour moi ils sont apparus tout juste aujourd'hui (oui oui ...) alors que je l'ai acheté en ligne le 14 nov ... reçu a la mi decembre ... c'est les boules parceque probleme intermittent ... parfois tout roule et des fois arg ... bref je vais pas refaire le topo ... ceci dit, vu que je l'ai pas acheté dans un magasin "en vrai" sur mac store ... pensez vous qu'ils ecouteront facilement mes doleances ? (+ facile avec qq'un en vrai en face de soi ! ) j'ai pas encore appelé apple par telephone 

...fait chier ... j'y ai mis toute ma thune ....


----------



## poilopathe (11 Janvier 2010)

goulag a dit:


> Bon .... je viens grossir les rangs de ceux qui ont des soucis ... malheureusement pour moi ils sont apparus tout juste aujourd'hui (oui oui ...) alors que je l'ai acheté en ligne le 14 nov ... reçu a la mi decembre ... c'est les boules parceque probleme intermittent ... parfois tout roule et des fois arg ... bref je vais pas refaire le topo ... ceci dit, vu que je l'ai pas acheté dans un magasin "en vrai" sur mac store ... pensez vous qu'ils ecouteront facilement mes doleances ? (+ facile avec qq'un en vrai en face de soi ! ) j'ai pas encore appelé apple par telephone
> 
> ...fait chier ... j'y ai mis toute ma thune ....



Tu m'étonnes.
Ce qui est hallucinant, c'est qu'on suppose que c'est la dalle... Personne d'Apple ne communique sur ça et ça me titille.

et que fait MacGé ? aucune info non plus, aucune indiscrétion ?


----------



## dcl78 (11 Janvier 2010)

goulag a dit:


> Bon .... je viens grossir les rangs de ceux qui ont des soucis ... malheureusement pour moi ils sont apparus tout juste aujourd'hui (oui oui ...) alors que je l'ai acheté en ligne le 14 nov ... reçu a la mi decembre ... c'est les boules parceque probleme intermittent ... parfois tout roule et des fois arg ... bref je vais pas refaire le topo ... ceci dit, vu que je l'ai pas acheté dans un magasin "en vrai" sur mac store ... pensez vous qu'ils ecouteront facilement mes doleances ? (+ facile avec qq'un en vrai en face de soi ! ) j'ai pas encore appelé apple par telephone
> 
> ...fait chier ... j'y ai mis toute ma thune ....



Comme quoi, tous ceux qui fanfaronnent d'avoir un iMac sans soucis, en nous faisant passer pour des marginaux jamais contents et tout le temps en train de se plaindre, feraient bien de méditer sur la triste expérience de Goulag... 
Goulag, disons que comme la période des 14 jours est passée te concernant, Apple devrait te proposer une réparation plutôt qu'un échange, mais à toi d'insister et de te montrer convaincant.
Bon courage.


----------



## pistache18 (11 Janvier 2010)

Tu m'étonnes, si c'est bien la dalle qui est au cause, on comprend pourquoi Apple ne communique pas ! Ils n'ont pas l'air fin avec  leur slogan publicitaire : "l'ultime tout en un avec un écran sublime". Imaginez s'ils devaient communiquer dessus ? Ce serait une catastrophe économique.


Windows osera il une publicité comparative mettant en exergue le "sublime écran Apple" ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------




goulag a dit:


> Bon .... je viens grossir les rangs de ceux qui ont des soucis ... malheureusement pour moi ils sont apparus tout juste aujourd'hui (oui oui ...) alors que je l'ai acheté en ligne le 14 nov ... reçu a la mi decembre ... c'est les boules parceque probleme intermittent ... parfois tout roule et des fois arg ... bref je vais pas refaire le topo ... ceci dit, vu que je l'ai pas acheté dans un magasin "en vrai" sur mac store ... pensez vous qu'ils ecouteront facilement mes doleances ? (+ facile avec qq'un en vrai en face de soi ! ) j'ai pas encore appelé apple par telephone
> 
> ...fait chier ... j'y ai mis toute ma thune ....



Salut Goulag et bienvenu sur MacG(lesboules).

Ton expérience malheureuse est très "intéressante" pour nous tous qui visitons ce post car tu es celui dont le problème est intervenu le plus tardivement après l'achat pour le moment. 

Cela signifie malheureusement que personne n'est à l'abri de ce fléau, pas même ceux qui n'ont jamais rencontré de problème.  A tous moments il peut surgir.

Que se passera t il pour les clients qui n'aurons pas souhaité prendre  "l'Apple Care" et qui auront ce problème après la période de garantie de 1 an ? Bien sûr, certain diront qu'il vaut mieux prendre la garantie étendue, mais est ce logique qu'Apple profite de la situation pour vendre plus d'"Apple care"  ?

Quand on voit qu'Apple refuse de prendre en charge sous garantie, dans certain cas les ordinateurs des fumeurs, il y a vraiment de quoi se pincer ! 

Quelle pomme diabolique !


----------



## divoli (11 Janvier 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Que se passera t il pour les clients qui n'aurons pas souhaité prendre  "l'Apple Care" et qui auront ce problème après la période de garantie de 1 an ? Bien sûr, certain diront qu'il vaut mieux prendre la garantie étendue, mais est ce logique qu'Apple profite de la situation pour vendre plus d'"Apple care"  ?



Goulag utilise son iMac depuis environ 3 semaines, et il date du 14 novembre. J'ai tendance à penser que si ce problème apparait, c'est durant les premiers jours ou semaines, pas des mois après (hormis peut-être chez les personnes qui utiliseraient peu leur ordinateur, mais il doit y en avoir peu vu le prix de l'engin).

Ceci dit, sans parler de ce problème et sans viser une marque en particulier, le matériel informatique de nos jours n'est pas fait pour tenir la route bien longtemps, et les grandes marques ont la fâcheuse tendance à reporter un maximum les risques sur leurs clients, via une durée de garantie ridicule. 
C'est aux clients de prendre les devants en optant pour une extension de garantie, même si perso ça me choque quand même un peu sur des ordinateurs aussi chers (la garantie de base devrait être d'au moins  deux ans sans supplément de prix).
Perso, j'ai tendance à souvent conseiller l'Applecare, ce que je ne faisais pas il y a quelques années.

L'idéal serait que ce problème soit considéré comme un vice caché et un défaut de fabrication, et là la loi est plus favorable aux consommateurs puisque la durée de garantie pour la prise en charge du vice / défaut concerné est rallongée, mais actuellement on est pas clairement dans ce cas de figure.


----------



## xao85 (12 Janvier 2010)

MacG a relié plusieurs fois l'information sur le problème des Imacs. Mais il est sur que tant qu'apple n'aura pas communiquer sur la source du problème, on restera sur un os.


----------



## pipobimbo62 (12 Janvier 2010)

Me concernant je viens de demander le remboursement de mon imac I7 (produit semaine 52). 

Je suis trop inquiet à la vue des derniers éléments disponibles sur http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php pour tenter un remplacement qui est quand même de l'ordre de la loterie.

Je continue de suivre ce post et achèterai à nouveau un i7 lorsque ce bug sera définitivement compris et corrigé sur les lignes de production Apple.


----------



## dcl78 (12 Janvier 2010)

pipobimbo62 a dit:


> Me concernant je viens de demander le remboursement de mon imac I7 (produit semaine 52).
> 
> Je suis trop inquiet à la vue des derniers éléments disponibles sur http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php pour tenter un remplacement qui est quand même de l'ordre de la loterie.
> 
> Je continue de suivre ce post et achèterai à nouveau un i7 lorsque ce bug sera définitivement compris et corrigé sur les lignes de production Apple.



Quant à moi, j'attend que le tirage de la loterie me soit favorable ! :affraid:
Mon 2ième iMac arrivant normalement le 20 janvier, je touche du bois... :sick:
Malheureusement, je n'ai jamais eu de chance au jeux de hasard jusqu'à présent... :casse:
Aïe...
:modo:


----------



## pistache18 (12 Janvier 2010)

pipobimbo62 a dit:


> Me concernant je viens de demander le remboursement de mon imac I7 (produit semaine 52).
> 
> Je suis trop inquiet à la vue des derniers éléments disponibles sur http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php pour tenter un remplacement qui est quand même de l'ordre de la loterie.
> 
> Je continue de suivre ce post et achèterai à nouveau un i7 lorsque ce bug sera définitivement compris et corrigé sur les lignes de production Apple.



Sage decision !


----------



## goulag (12 Janvier 2010)

ouais ... bon, c'est quand meme un drole de probleme puisque depuis mon post plus de souci ... meme si je me fais pas trop d'illusions ... peut-etre ai-je chargé un peu trop la mule ? (genre faire tourner after effect pour un rendu en meme temps que je bosse sur final cut en ecoutant de la zik ... en meme temps un i7 je me suis dit que ça encaissais grave.... ) Pour ce qui est de l'apple care j'ai naivement cru pouvoir m'en passer ... fatal error ? Quoiqu'il en soit j'aimerais savoir coment on fait pour savoir la semaine de fabrication de la becane ... 

merci aux gens m'ayant gentiment souhaité la bienvenue


----------



## eb110 (12 Janvier 2010)

pour applecare, tu peux souscrire jusqu'à la fin de la garantie.
la semaine de fab est dans le numéro de série, après W80


----------



## Jacques 63 (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
Je viens d'avoir ce matin la confirmation par mon APR du changement de la dalle.
Normalement demain. Le problème vient donc de cette dalle.
En espérant le fin des problèmes 
Cordialement
Jacques


----------



## oliwoud (13 Janvier 2010)

Bien le bonjour,

Savez vous si les pb rencontrés avec la dalle du 27' apparaissent aussi avec celle du 21,5 ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## dcl78 (13 Janvier 2010)

oliwoud a dit:


> Bien le bonjour,
> 
> Savez vous si les pb rencontrés avec la dalle du 27' apparaissent aussi avec celle du 21,5 ?
> Merci pour vos réponses



Cela dépend des problèmes...
Concernant les écrans qui clignotent et noirs, cela concerne majoritairement les 27"
Concernant les écrans ayant une tendance à virer au jaune sur une partie de la surface, cela concerne aussi bien les 21,5" que les 27".
Tu peux consulter http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php?func=e&id=21.5 pour voir les problèmes que les utilisateurs ont pu relever sur leurs iMac 21,5" défaillants.


----------



## oliwoud (13 Janvier 2010)

Et les écrans sont jaunes dès le départ ou jaunissent-ils lentement au fil du temps.
Autrement dit, si on le teste en magasin et que l'écran n'est pas jaune, peut-on être sûr qu'il ne le deviendra pas avec le temps...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h08 ----------

Quelques témoignages issus de 
http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php?func=e&id=21.5
Ca laisse rêveur...

"I have a new 21.5" iMac (ATI Radeon HD 4670) and am experiencing the exact same flickering issue"

"I just bought and received a new 21.5'' iMac and love it but the screen is making a high pitched noise, similar to a dog whistle. It's that sound that isn't loud but pierces through your brain. And the brighter the backlight is, the louder it gets"

"Noticing that throughout the day that the yellow is spreading. Specifically across the bottom from the right to left. Definitely can't wait to get this resolved"

Donc finalement, 21,5' et 27' même combat...bon ben je garde mon mac book pour l'instant, tampix


----------



## dcl78 (13 Janvier 2010)

oliwoud a dit:


> Et les écrans sont jaunes dès le départ ou jaunissent-ils lentement au fil du temps.
> Autrement dit, si on le teste en magasin et que l'écran n'est pas jaune, peut-on être sûr qu'il ne le deviendra pas avec le temps...



Il semblerait que ce défaut se manifeste dès le départ.
Cependant, il y a certainement des utilisateurs qui rencontrent ce problème sans le savoir puisque ce défaut est plus flagrant sur des images/fonds d'écrans clairs (exemple : l'écran blanc de démarrage).
Exemples de mires pour tester ton écran : http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php
Maintenant, en général, pour tous les écrans de type LCD, en fonction de l'utilisation et du nombre d'heures de la dalle, il est normal que celui-ci jaunisse légèrement (en dehors de tout effet de marquage) sur la surface de l'écran, de manière plus ou moins homogène...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------




oliwoud a dit:


> Et les écrans sont jaunes dès le départ ou jaunissent-ils lentement au fil du temps.
> Autrement dit, si on le teste en magasin et que l'écran n'est pas jaune, peut-on être sûr qu'il ne le deviendra pas avec le temps...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h08 ----------
> ...



Oliwoud, j'ai bien dit "majoritairement" ; les cas d'écrans clignotants sont très minoritaires comparés au nombre d'écrans 27" rencontrants ce problème.


----------



## vaiko666 (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut 

J'ai enfin reçu mon i7, commandé le 16 novembre via un revendeur, livré samedi dernier. C'était looooonngggggggggg !!!!! Mais ca en valait la peine. Pour la petite histoire, acheté avec une promo de 10 % et le vendeur gêné par le retard m'a donné 4 Giga de RAM en cadeau bonux 

Bref, première utilisation et rapatriement des données de mon 24" : Parfait. 

Redémarrage et vlan ! Sursauts sur mon bel écran. La rage... et comme quoi, ca n'arrive pas qu'aux autres. Semaine de fabrication 52. 

Depuis le lendemain, gros usage de l'engin pour le prendre en main mais plus de sursaut. Bizzare.... 

Du coup, je n'ai pas contacté - pour l'instant - le support Apple. Mais j'hésite... Des avis à ce sujet ? 

C'est vrai que tenter la loterie c'est bof... d'autant que j'ai fait les checks pixels morts et écran jaune qui finalement ne me concernent pas. 

Que faire ????


----------



## dcl78 (13 Janvier 2010)

vaiko666 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> J'ai enfin reçu mon i7, commandé le 16 novembre via un revendeur, livré samedi dernier. C'était looooonngggggggggg !!!!! Mais ca en valait la peine. Pour la petite histoire, acheté avec une promo de 10 % et le vendeur gêné par le retard m'a donné 4 Giga de RAM en cadeau bonux
> 
> ...



Salut Vaiko666 !
D'autres personnes sur ce Forum ont eu exactement le même problème que toi, mais le problème d'affichage est revenu quelques temps après...


----------



## pinkipou (13 Janvier 2010)

Je te conseille immédiatement de faire remplacer ou réparer ton ordinateur.
Plus tu attends plus il sera difficile de demander le remplacement.
Je t'assure que les sursauts reviendront !


----------



## vaiko666 (13 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ces infos  Je contacte le support Apple dès demain. Je suis très largement dans les 15 jours donc normalement, pas de soucis. 

Et avec les backup Timemachine, c'est pas trop contraignant... En revanche, aucune envie d'attendre 2 mois de plus.


----------



## Ltbomb (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai commandé mon imac i7 le 10 décembre chez un revendeur Apple, je l'ai reçu la semaine dernière et depuis, il me fait chaque jour une petite session de sursauts et d'écran qui se décale de haut en bas ! J'ai également souscrit à un contrat apple care.
Il est de la semaine 53...
J'ai appelé Apple care aujourd'hui, ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne faisaient pas d'échange mais qu'ils pouvaient m'envoyer des techniciens pour le récupérer et changer la carte graphique pour un autre modèle car celle-ci poserait apparemment des problèmes....
Quelqu'un a-t'il déjà eu cette réponse ? Quelle carte mettent-ils à la place ?


----------



## pinkipou (13 Janvier 2010)

Ltbomb a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai commandé mon imac i7 le 10 décembre chez un revendeur Apple, je l'ai reçu la semaine dernière et depuis, il me fait chaque jour une petite session de sursauts et d'écran qui se décale de haut en bas ! J'ai également souscrit à un contrat apple care.
> Il est de la semaine 53...
> J'ai appelé Apple care aujourd'hui, ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne faisaient pas d'échange mais qu'ils pouvaient m'envoyer des techniciens pour le récupérer et changer la carte graphique pour un autre modèle car celle-ci poserait apparemment des problèmes....
> Quelqu'un a-t'il déjà eu cette réponse ? Quelle carte mettent-ils à la place ?


On a déjà entendu parler de cette réponse, mais il y en a une autre, celle du changement de dalle (écran). En tout cas un des membre du forum a eu un changement de dalle, et le défaut n'est jamais réapparu.
Concernant l'APPLE care tu es en droit d'exiger le dépannage à domicile ! !


----------



## vaiko666 (13 Janvier 2010)

Bon, j'ai eu le support Apple depuis tout à l'heure. 

Le type me dit que, étant passé par un revendeur, je devais m'adresser à ce dernier pour un échange. Super, donc, re délai, re attente, etc...

Concernant le problème, il me dit que les nouvelles séries d'Imac ne sont pas affectées. Tu parles, semaine 52 c'est vieux ???!!!???

Apple a une politique que je ne comprends pas vis-à-vis des revendeurs de la marque, tjs les derniers servis. 

Bref, ils ont le droit de se décharger sur le revendeur où doivent-ils assumer le support ???

Récemment, problème avec mon clavier Logitech Dinovo Edge, 2 ans après l'achat (une touche a sauté - garantie de 3 ans). Dixit le support, Monsieur c'est très simple, on vous en renvoi un neuf. Le lendemain UPS me contacte. Ca c'est du SUPPORT !!!


----------



## ToCo (13 Janvier 2010)

Impressionnant ca faisait quelques jours je n'etais pas venu sur ce forum pour connaitre l'evolution des Imacs et je vois qu'on est en déjà a 702 messages !

Ca sent le post qui va aller jusqu'a 1000 alors que les imacs ne seront toujours pas reparer !

Bonne chance à vous !


----------



## dcl78 (13 Janvier 2010)

vaiko666 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai eu le support Apple depuis tout à l'heure.
> 
> Le type me dit que, étant passé par un revendeur, je devais m'adresser à ce dernier pour un échange. Super, donc, re délai, re attente, etc...
> 
> ...



Moi, je vois pas où est le problème...
Toutes les marques demandent à passer par leurs réseaux de revendeurs pour le SAV, sauf dans le cas où le revendeur en question ne puisse plus assurer cette mission (liquidation ou autres).
Apple, même si elle fait de la vente directe en parallèle de leur réseau de distribution, applique cette même règle : si achat auprès d'un revendeur, voir le revendeur / si achat direct Apple, voir Apple... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------




ToCo a dit:


> Impressionnant ca faisait quelques jours je n'etais pas venu sur ce forum pour connaitre l'evolution des Imacs et je vois qu'on est en déjà a 702 messages !
> 
> Ca sent le post qui va aller jusqu'a 1000 alors que les imacs ne seront toujours pas reparer !
> 
> Bonne chance à vous !



Merci ToCo de ta sollicitude ! 
Cà fait plaisir de se sentir un peu soutenu y compris par ceux qui ne sont pas concernés.


----------



## NapoProxy (13 Janvier 2010)

bonjour, 

bon aujourd'hui ça fait 1 semaine pile que j'ai fais la MAJ de la CG depuis rien plus aucun sursaut pourtant je ne le ménage pas =)

je vous tiens au courant si ça recommence


----------



## bambougroove (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Une information de MacGé concernant les scintillements de l'écran de l'iMac 27" : 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/139841/faire-fuir-les-scintillements-de-l-imac-27


----------



## dcl78 (14 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une information de MacGé concernant les scintillements de l'écran de l'iMac 27" :
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/139841/faire-fuir-les-scintillements-de-l-imac-27



Merci MacGé pour l'astuce, mais je ne peux pas vérifier... J'ai plus l'iMac en question... il est déjà reparti il y a deux semaines chez Apple... Le nouveau devant arriver le 20 janvier, j'espère ne pas avoir à tester cette astuce...
Par contre, Quid d'une "éventuelle" question auprès des officiels d'Apple pour ce problème ?
Toujours rien ?
Je commence à mettre sérieusement en doute "l'indépendance" des sites dédiés à la Pomme ainsi que des magazines spécialisés... Pas un mot... Omerta ou complaisance, mais en tout cas deux mots qui sont à l'opposé de l'idée du journalisme...


----------



## iMarc75 (14 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une information de MacGé concernant les scintillements de l'écran de l'iMac 27" :
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/139841/faire-fuir-les-scintillements-de-l-imac-27



elle fait pitié cette news ... j'ai une autre solution pr vous les gars : quand le pb apparait, éteignez l'iMac, vous verrez, il y a 100% de chances qu'une fois éteint il n'y ait plus de scintillement ... 

allez, en ce qui me concerne, 10j après le changement de dalle, tt est tjs ok ... je croise les doigts je croise les doigts je croise les doigts je croise les doigts je croise les doigts :rateau:


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Merci MacGé pour l'astuce, mais je ne peux pas vérifier... J'ai plus
> Je commence à mettre sérieusement en doute "l'indépendance" des sites dédiés à la Pomme ainsi que des magazines spécialisés... Pas un mot... Omerta ou complaisance, mais en tout cas deux mots qui sont à l'opposé de l'idée du journalisme...



Etant moi même journaliste bénévole je peux t'assurer que la plupart du temps tu as beau demandé à tes contact des détails à propos de tout et rien, bah la plupart du temps on ne reçoit rien de plus que les newsletters et les informations que les chargés relation presse veulent bien nous faire savoir...

Sans vouloir être méchant, je ne sais pas dans quel milieu tu travail mais avant d'avoir la critique facile il est souvent bon de se renseigner !


----------



## iMarc75 (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Etant moi même journaliste bénévole je peux t'assurer que la plupart du temps tu as beau demandé à tes contact des détails à propos de tout et rien, bah la plupart du temps on ne reçoit rien de plus que les newsletters et les informations que les chargés relation presse veulent bien nous faire savoir...



Relayer l'info des attachés de presse, c pas du journalisme, fut-il bénévole ...


----------



## dcl78 (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Etant moi même journaliste bénévole je peux t'assurer que la plupart du temps tu as beau demandé à tes contact des détails à propos de tout et rien, bah la plupart du temps on ne reçoit rien de plus que les newsletters et les informations que les chargés relation presse veulent bien nous faire savoir...
> 
> Sans vouloir être méchant, je ne sais pas dans quel milieu tu travail mais avant d'avoir la critique facile il est souvent bon de se renseigner !



Salut Roadkiller.
Il ne s'agit pas ici de vouloir être méchant ni d'avoir la critique facile, mais d'un simple constat...
Je me doute que les portes d'Apple doivent être bien hermétiques en ce moment... Mais alors, il suffit de le dire !
Le dire ou ne pas le dire... C'EST toute la différence !
Pour les lecteurs (qui ne voient pas forcément ce qui ce passe du côté des rédactions) confrontés ou non à ces problèmes, force est de *constater* qu'aucun article papier ou électronique clairement dédié à ce problème (et surtout à l'explication d'Apple) n'existe à ce jour.
Mis à part, il faut bien le reconnaître, MacGé qui aborde le sujet sous divers angles mais jamais FRONTALEMENT, c'est *la loi du silence*...
Je lis régulièrement toute la presse spécialisée : *RIEN*.
Je surfe quotidiennement sur tous les sites dédiés : *RIEN.*
Donc oui, il y a de quoi se poser certaines questions.
Maintenant, pour que tout soit claire et clore ce débat, qui je l'avoue, ne m'enchante guère, il suffit d'écrire "Suite aux problèmes que rencontreraient un certain nombre de clients à l'achat d'un iMac dernière génération, nous nous sommes rapprochés d'Apple pour avoir un commentaire. Cette dernière n'a pas souhaité nous répondre (ou cette dernière estime qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes etc etc)" ce qui aurait le mérite d'être claire et de renvoyer Apple devant ses responsabilités ("No Comment" comme on dit...)
Mais en tout cas, ne pas se contenter des DEUX uniques évènements officiels, à savoir,  la déclaration officielle de début décembre qui stigmatise l'énorme succès de l'iMac pour expliquer les retards de livraison (mais quid des problèmes techniques ?) ni se contenter du dernier patch correctif de la CG à l'efficacité très contestée !
Cà, n'importe qui sait le faire...
CQFD.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------




iMarc75 a dit:


> Relayer l'info des attachés de presse, c pas du journalisme, fut-il bénévole ...



+1 
100% d'accord.


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

iMarc75 a dit:


> Relayer l'info des attachés de presse, c pas du journalisme, fut-il bénévole ...



On doit pas vivre dans le même monde ....



@dcl78 : tout à fait d'accord avec toi sur ce point, le problème aurait au moins mérité d'être exploité ... 



NB : Je sais plus trop où j'ai lu ça mais les nouveau iMac 27' présentant un problème représenteraient entre 5 et 10% de la population de nouveaux iMac 27... :mouais:


----------



## dcl78 (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> On doit pas vivre dans le même monde ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vois, Roadkiller, "entre 5 et 10% de la population"...
Sur quelle base officielle ?
Quelle source ?
En théorie, on ne peut pas le savoir puisqu'Apple ne communique pas.
Reste à espérer qu'à la fin de la conférence de fin janvier, pour la tablette, un journaliste courageux posera la question et qu'il n'aura pas "No comment...". En tout cas, il pourra se targuer d'être le seul journaliste à avoir eu une réponse... Il aura essayé et l'aura fait savoir...


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

Bah justement c'est ça qui m'énerve j'avais réussit à trouver les chiffres des iMac 27 qui ont été vendus jusque là mais j'arrive plus à retrouver la source (en même temps je navigue sur tellement de sites par jour...)

Je me rappelle juste que c'était en anglais et que ça ressemblait à un rapport ...


----------



## dcl78 (14 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de recevoir un appel de l'Apple Store pour m'annoncer un retard sur les chaînes de production d'une semaine par rapport au délai qui m'avait été communiqué fin décembre, concernant le remplacement de mon iMac.
La personne m'a confirmé qu'ils sont en train d'appeler tous les clients qui sont dans le même cas.
Est-ce bon signe ? Il ne peut m'en dire plus (il n'a pas d'infos supplémentaires en dehors des relances téléphoniques à effectuer).
Il me plait à croire qu'Apple aurait enfin trouvé la solution ?


----------



## bambougroove (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Bah justement c'est ça qui m'énerve j'avais réussit à trouver les chiffres des iMac 27 qui ont été vendus jusque là mais j'arrive plus à retrouver la source (en même temps je navigue sur tellement de sites par jour...)
> 
> Je me rappelle juste que c'était en anglais et que ça ressemblait à un rapport ...


Bonjour,

Ca serait intéressant de retrouver cette information 

En naviguant sur le net, j'ai également appris que en général les constructeurs ne procèdent plus à un contrôle qualité de leurs produits car cela leur coûte trop cher, et que ce procédé est généralement viable pour eux jusqu'à un taux de retour de 7 %.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h45 ----------




dcl78 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un appel de l'Apple Store pour m'annoncer un retard sur les chaînes de production d'une semaine par rapport au délai qui m'avait été communiqué fin décembre, concernant le remplacement de mon iMac.
> La personne m'a confirmé qu'ils sont en train d'appeler tous les clients qui sont dans le même cas.
> Est-ce bon signe ? Il ne peut m'en dire plus (il n'a pas d'infos supplémentaires en dehors des relances téléphoniques à effectuer).
> Il me plait à croire qu'Apple aurait enfin trouvé la solution ?


Espérons-le 
Ou bien ce retard est-il dû aux nombreux échanges ? :mouais:


----------



## pinkipou (14 Janvier 2010)

Concernant le pourcentage de pannes dans mon entourage et pour moi même sur 5 imac core i7 reçus 3 avaient un problème de sursaut d'écran ! !


----------



## dcl78 (14 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Concernant le pourcentage de pannes dans mon entourage et pour moi même sur 5 imac core i7 reçus 3 avaient un problème de sursaut d'écran ! !



Il n'y a que des Spacetito pour croire que tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes...
3/5 te concernant toi et ton entourage, c'est plutôt pas mal...
M'enfin, combien de probabilités une personne avait, de tomber sur un exemplaire défectueux ?
Normalement, faible (certains disent entre 3 et 5 %)
Combien de probabilités a cette même personne de tomber sur un deuxième exemplaire défectueux ?
Là, il faut qu'il se pose des questions...
Combien de probabilités a toujours cette même personne, de tomber sur un troisième exemplaire défectueux ?
Seul Pierre Richard dans La Chèvre aurait pu relever le défi !
Et pour finir, combien de probabilités y avait-il pour que plusieurs centaines de clients (au bas mot) arrivent jusqu'à la troisième étape, normalement réservée à François Perrin ?
*Bien sûr qu'il y a un méga problème !*
Seuls les imbéciles heureux ne s'en rendent pas compte...


----------



## pinkipou (14 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un appel de l'Apple Store pour m'annoncer un retard sur les chaînes de production d'une semaine par rapport au délai qui m'avait été communiqué fin décembre, concernant le remplacement de mon iMac.
> La personne m'a confirmé qu'ils sont en train d'appeler tous les clients qui sont dans le même cas.
> Est-ce bon signe ? Il ne peut m'en dire plus (il n'a pas d'infos supplémentaires en dehors des relances téléphoniques à effectuer).
> Il me plait à croire qu'Apple aurait enfin trouvé la solution ?



Quel délai avais-tu en décembre ?


----------



## dcl78 (14 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Quel délai avais-tu en décembre ?



J'ai reçu mon iMac le 23 décembre (commandé le 06 décembre). Problème apparut 2 jours plus tard et signalé à Apple le 29 décembre. Délai annoncé 3 semaines (livraison prévue aux alentours du 20 janvier).


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Concernant le pourcentage de pannes dans mon entourage et pour moi même sur 5 imac core i7 reçus 3 avaient un problème de sursaut d'écran ! !



Effet patte de lapin à l'envers. Moi à contrario j'ai un ami qui aurait bien fait de jouer au lotto car il a commandé 5 ou 7 iMac 27' (jperds la mémoire moi décidément) et aucun ne présentait de défaut (pas vérifié la jaunisse mais il s'en fout de toute vu que c'est pas pour faire du graphisme)

Après il faut savoir aussi que ceux qui viennent sur les forums sont des personnes qui se tiennent fort au courant et ne représentent qu'une infime partie des acheteur. Si en plus à ça on ajoute que seul ceux qui ralent le font savoir, on se retrouve avec une part relative encore plus petite de machines défectueuses.



NB : l'Apple Premium Reseller de Lille n'a affiché aucune machine défectueuse depuis qu'ils en vendent...


----------



## pinkipou (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Effet patte de lapin à l'envers. Moi à contrario j'ai un ami qui aurait bien fait de jouer au lotto car il a commandé 5 ou 7 iMac 27' (jperds la mémoire moi décidément) et aucun ne présentait de défaut (pas vérifié la jaunisse mais il s'en fout de toute vu que c'est pas pour faire du graphisme)
> 
> Après il faut savoir aussi que ceux qui viennent sur les forums sont des personnes qui se tiennent fort au courant et ne représentent qu'une infime partie des acheteur. Si en plus à ça on ajoute que seul ceux qui ralent le font savoir, on se retrouve avec une part relative encore plus petite de machines défectueuses.
> 
> ...


Ok je suis rassuré avec mes 2 imac successifs en panne ! (en attente du troisième)


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Ok je suis rassuré avec mes 2 imac successifs en panne ! (en attente du troisième)



Investit dans des grigri, les bricoles vaudoo, les conjurateurs de sorts et après si tu continue encore à avoir la poisse bah là tu peux te pendre y'a plus rien a faire :rateau:


----------



## bambougroove (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> ...
> NB : l'Apple Premium Reseller de Lille n'a affiché aucune machine défectueuse depuis qu'ils en vendent...


 

Aurait-il investi "_dans des grigri, les bricoles vaudoo, les conjurateurs de sorts_" ???


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

c'est la chance du cheuteumi, tu peux pas test ^^

Non mais l'astuce en fait c'est qu'ils en reçoivent au compte goutte et n'en n'ont donc pas écoulé beaucoup !


----------



## sylvanhus (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> c'est la chance du cheuteumi, tu peux pas test ^^
> 
> Non mais l'astuce en fait c'est qu'ils en reçoivent au compte goutte et n'en n'ont donc pas écoulé beaucoup !






la chance ?

en 2 mois et 18 jours, j'ai eu...

 1 Imac 24 avec 2 dalles différentes = 2 autres réparations = toujours une dalle mauvaise

2 Imac 27 i5 avec 2 dalles mauvaise dont une 3e (échange de la dalle sur le 2e reçu)

Il repart et donc je suis en attente d'un 3e Imac 27...

Donc en 2 mois et demi 5 dalles différentes, toujours des dalles de mer...(mon toshiba 449  a une dalle bien plus uniforme)

Désolé mais ce n'est pas une question de chance , mais une question de qualité à la noix des dalles Imac...une honte...


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

Moué, je verrais bien par moi même de toute façon puisque je viens d'en commander un ... 

Par contre s'il est niquel, je risque de me bidonner méchamment :X


----------



## dcl78 (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Moué, je verrais bien par moi même de toute façon puisque je viens d'en commander un ...
> 
> Par contre s'il est niquel, je risque de me bidonner méchamment :X



C'est pô bien de se moquer du malheur des autres...


----------



## sylvanhus (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Moué, je verrais bien par moi même de toute façon puisque je viens d'en commander un ...
> 
> Par contre s'il est niquel, je risque de me bidonner méchamment :X







Je te prends aux mots !

Je vais meme te demander de prendre en photo ton écran sur fond noir avec la luminosité au 3/4 voir au max...

Je sens que c'est moi qui vais bien bidonner ^^

Je te prends aux mots !!!


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je te prends aux mots !
> 
> Je vais meme te demander de prendre en photo ton écran sur fond noir avec la luminosité au 3/4 voir au max...
> 
> ...




Y'a pas de soucis, je suis fair play et tiens parole, rdv dans 2/3 semaine (le tps qu'ils reçoivent le chèque et que je reçoive la bestiolle) ! 


Edit : après tout, je peux me tromper...


----------



## dcl78 (14 Janvier 2010)

Après avoir critiqué l'inaction des sites et magazines spécialisés concernant le problème des iMac de dernière génération, je viens de m'apercevoir aujourd'hui, que le site Mac4ever vient de faire une news intitulée "Le problème des iMac 27" qui flashent est-il résolu ?".
Y aurait-il enfin une prise de conscience de l'ampleur du problème ?
Ca va dans le bon sens... c'est plutôt bien...


----------



## roadkiller (15 Janvier 2010)

Te réjouit pas trop vite c'est juste la même news que MacGé qui a été relayé sous un autre nom : la technique de la mise en veille pour arrêter temporairement les flash.

C'est juste moins long que le redémarrage, mais ça ne résout pas le problème.

D'ailleurs le problème vient de la dalle et de son câble, ça semble avoir été confirmé par un topic similaire sur un forum américain...


----------



## dcl78 (15 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Te réjouit pas trop vite c'est juste la même news que MacGé qui a été relayé sous un autre nom : la technique de la mise en veille pour arrêter temporairement les flash.
> 
> C'est juste moins long que le redémarrage, mais ça ne résout pas le problème.
> 
> D'ailleurs le problème vient de la dalle et de son câble, ça semble avoir été confirmé par un topic similaire sur un forum américain...



Je ne me réjouis que d'une seule chose : que le problème que nous rencontrons sorte de l'anonymat.

Depuis plusieurs semaines, il semblerait effectivement que les soupçons se tournent davantage vers la dalle et le câble plutôt que vers la carte graphique ; à prendre avec des pincettes puisque des témoignages valident l'arrêt de leurs problèmes après le changement de la dalle et du câble, mais d'autres attestent également que les problèmes sont malgré tout réapparus quelques temps après...


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Je ne me réjouis que d'une seule chose : que le problème que nous rencontrons sorte de l'anonymat.
> 
> Depuis plusieurs semaines, il semblerait effectivement que les soupçons se tournent davantage vers la dalle et le câble plutôt que vers la carte graphique ; à prendre avec des pincettes puisque des témoignages valident l'arrêt de leurs problèmes après le changement de la dalle et du câble, mais d'autres attestent également que les problèmes sont malgré tout réapparus quelques temps après...








Oui enfin c'est UN des problemes qui semble trouver une origine, car les défauts des dalles jaunissantes, avec des pertes de luminosité, la par contre ,rien ne semble être trouvé et c'est cela qui m'inquiete le plus...

Car j'ai bien peur que ce soit la qualité définitive de la gamme de dalle choisi par Apple, en gros, un LED marketing qui ne donnera rien si ce n'est une belle fiche technique de présentation...

Clairement je n'en veux plus des Imac , j'espere pouvoir trouver une solution d'échange avec Apple car les boules commencent à être douloureuses :mouais:


----------



## roadkiller (15 Janvier 2010)

Les problèmes de jaunisse et de rétroéclairage sont techniquement atténuable par la mise à jour firmware ou usine des dalles mais le problème ne pourra pas disparaitre vu qu'ils sont probablement inhérent au Backlight LED (du moins pour le rétroéclairage)


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Les problèmes de jaunisse et de rétroéclairage sont techniquement atténuable par la mise à jour firmware ou usine des dalles mais le problème ne pourra pas disparaitre vu qu'ils sont probablement inhérent au Backlight LED (du moins pour le rétroéclairage)







Et oui , et beaucoup vont craquer pour un écran "SUBLIME" alors que c'est de la poudre aux yeux...

 Un Firmware atténue des problemes physiques ?

J'en suis pas sur, d'autant que si c'était le cas le 24 aurait eu cette recette magique, ne serait ce que pour ne pas échanger les machines pour des taches jaunes...idem pour le 27...

Ma grande question ? le 21,5 est il aussi touché par la jaunisse et les fuites de lumières ?

Bien de la daube ces machines quand meme...


----------



## roadkiller (15 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Et oui , et beaucoup vont craquer pour un écran "SUBLIME" alors que c'est de la poudre aux yeux...
> 
> Un Firmware atténue des problemes physiques ?
> 
> ...



Le firmware ne pourra régler que le rétroéclairage, la jaunisse je n'en suis pas sur..

Concernant le 21,5 il est fortement touché par la jaunisse mais irrégulièrement par le problème de fuite de lumière ...

Ils auraient mieux fait de mettre une dalle LCD classique plutôt que d'essayer d'introduire une nouvelle technologie foireuse...


----------



## dcl78 (15 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Le firmware ne pourra régler que le rétroéclairage, la jaunisse je n'en suis pas sur..
> 
> Concernant le 21,5 il est fortement touché par la jaunisse mais irrégulièrement par le problème de fuite de lumière ...
> 
> Ils auraient mieux fait de mettre une dalle LCD classique plutôt que d'essayer d'introduire une nouvelle technologie foireuse...



Les dalles LCD IPS n'ont rien de nouveaux. Cette technologie cohabite avec les 3 autres technologies que sont le TN, MVA, PVA et IPS.
Cette dernière ne vaut principalement que pour son angle de vision plus large, moins directif mais   avec des temps de réponses et des taux de contraste moyens. Bref, rien de particulièrement transcendant dans l'univers des LCDs où, de toute manière, le niveau de qualité est très moyen en comparaison des tubes CRT, dalles plasma et futurs OLEDs...


----------



## roadkiller (15 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas le IPS qui pose problème quoique le choix est discutable mais bel et bien le backlight LED qui est assez nouveau sur les moniteurs de PC (je ne prends pas en compte les laptops, la dalle étant plus petite)

Par contre le jour où les iMacs seront équipés d'OLED, j'achète les yeux fermés (ou presque ^^)


----------



## pinkipou (15 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Investit dans des grigri, les bricoles vaudoo, les conjurateurs de sorts et après si tu continue encore à avoir la poisse bah là tu peux te pendre y'a plus rien a faire :rateau:



Je ne pense pas avoir la poisse, car si j'ai eu 2 machines défectueuses de suite c'est que la qualité des Imacs n'est pas au top en ce moment. Et je pense que le nombre de posts sur ce fil le confirme. En plus d'avoir des sursauts d'écran, le deuxième Imac avait une grosse poussière sous l'affichage LCD en plein milieu de l'écran, donc impossible à retirer en enlevant juste le vitre. Et je ne parle pas de l'affichage qui tire vers le jaune (même si pour moi ça n'est pas trop grave)
C'est APPLE qui a la poisse car je suis en attente du troisième Imac, et tout cela a un coût pour eux. J'ai même eu de la chance pour avoir découvert ce défaut dans les 14 jours, ce qui ne sera pas forcément le cas de BEAUCOUP de monde.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

Je ne sais pas si cela est important, mais visiblement il y a une deuxième usine fabricant les nouveaux Imacs en République Tchèque.
Cela aura t'il une incidence positive sur la résolution de nos problèmes ?

Voir ce fil: http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/confirmation-imac-27-sans-probleme-290657-5.html


----------



## Jacques 63 (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir a tous
Je viens de récuperer mon Imac cette après-midi. <L'APR ma changer la dalle.
Je le teste depuis peut, pour le moment RAS mais à voir dans les heures et jours à venir.
Je suis le premier client qui suis venue réclamer mais depuis 15 jours la liste s'est allongée.
Je vous tiens au courant si cela fonctionne bien.
Cordialement
Jacques


----------



## vaiko666 (16 Janvier 2010)

Bon.... Une semaine jour pour jour après la première série de sursauts, je me suis fait un petit bout de soirée disco. Stroboscope et écran noir. Pffffffffffff......

Bref, suis tjs dans le délai et ça prend la tournure d'un changement de machine tout ça. Le pire c'est que si ça se trouve, le problème pourrait être résolu autrement. 

Pas envie de troquer ma machine contre une qui présenterait le même défaut, voire un écran jaune, voire des pixels morts.

C'est franchement décevant, d'autant plus quand on lit le nombre de personnes concernées.

Imac 27, i7, 8GB, flickering édition...


----------



## dcl78 (17 Janvier 2010)

vaiko666 a dit:


> Bon.... Une semaine jour pour jour après la première série de sursauts, je me suis fait un petit bout de soirée disco. Stroboscope et écran noir. Pffffffffffff......
> 
> Bref, suis tjs dans le délai et ça prend la tournure d'un changement de machine tout ça. Le pire c'est que si ça se trouve, le problème pourrait être résolu autrement.
> 
> ...



Désolé pour toi... C'est vraiment navrant... Mais bon... Il parait que nous ne sommes qu'une toute petite quantité à se plaindre de nos iMacs... Bref, on n'a vraiment pas de chances... 
Pfffff...


----------



## sylvanhus (17 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Désolé pour toi... C'est vraiment navrant... Mais bon... Il parait que nous ne sommes qu'une toute petite quantité à se plaindre de nos iMacs... Bref, on n'a vraiment pas de chances...
> Pfffff...







houla, cela n'a rien à voir avec la chance, c'est une question de qualité !

Moi aussi on me disait "vous n'avez pas de chance monsieur" apres 2 mois et demi de SAV avec 4 machines différentes et 6 écrans différents, j'ai arreté de croire les bétises citées plus haut...

Au contraire, si la qualité était la , tu rencontrerai le problemes qu'une seule et unique fois avec aucun soucis à coté (écran jaunes , fuite de luminosité etc)

Bref, ça part en sucette sur les iMac ^^

C'est abusé de faire croire que les gens sont victimes de hasard...


----------



## pierrot2k (17 Janvier 2010)

Je pense qu'il faut différentier les pannes selon leurs niveaux de criticités :
*Flickering Screen* (flashs avec éventuellement blackout) : très critique et pénible à l usage
*Dead Pixe*l (pixels morts sur l'écran) : peu critique selon apple si < 20 (compte tenu de la résolution de l écran)
*Yellow screen* (traces jaunes visibles voir très visible sur fonds gris, blanc) : dépend de l'utilisation et du niveau d'uniformité des blancs
*Stuck iSight Pixels* (pixels mort sur la webcam vérifiable sur une photo fond noir)
*Scratched CDs or DVDs *(abime les CD et DVD) : critique surtout sur des softs à 200 ou 1000 euros...
*Offset Screen Display* (bug vidéo, coupure de l écran en 2) : très critique selon la fréquence, écran totalement unitilisable en génénral...
*Light leak *(fuite de lumière plus ou moins prononcée) : peu critique à l'usage sauf photo/video semi pro
*Cracked glass *(vitre écran brisée) : très critique
*Noisy HDD, fan, ..*. (bruit trop prononcé du disque dur ou un des ventilateur défectueux) :
critique selon nuisance 
*DOA* (panne au déballage, pas de boot) : très critique


Ca commence à faire non ?
Par contre impossible de savoir le taux de panne sur les appareils neuf (Apple se réservera bien de communiquer ce chiffre). Peux être qu en changeant les Imac, on fournit des appareils revenant de SAV et donc pas fiaibles.


----------



## poilopathe (18 Janvier 2010)

j'attends mon deuxième 27"...
j'ai pris deux décisions : je demande un remboursement en cas d'imac défectueux une nouvelle fois.

et je ne pense plus reprendre d'imac pour la suite : j'en étais friand depuis plusieurs années (l'imac tournesol m'a ébloui), mais je trouve que maintenant la qualité est moins présente.

j'ai plus envie de jouer à la roulete russe.


----------



## pistache18 (18 Janvier 2010)

poilopathe a dit:


> j'attends mon deuxième 27"...
> j'ai pris deux décisions : je demande un remboursement en cas d'imac défectueux une nouvelle fois.
> 
> et je ne pense plus reprendre d'imac pour la suite : j'en étais friand depuis plusieurs années (l'imac tournesol m'a ébloui), mais je trouve que maintenant la qualité est moins présente.
> ...



Je comprend ton désarroi. Le plus sérieux en en effet de demander le remboursement et peut être d'attendre la Rev 2. C'est ce que je compte faire de mon côté, moi qui n'ai pas encore fait le pas. 

Je suis sûr qu'Apple va finir par solutionner le problème. Dans 3 mois, on en parlera plus.


----------



## bambougroove (18 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faut différentier les pannes selon leurs niveaux de criticités :
> 
> *Flickering Screen* (flashs avec éventuellement blackout) : très critique et pénible à l usage
> *Dead Pixe*l (pixels morts sur l'écran) : peu critique selon apple si < 20 (compte tenu de la résolution de l écran)
> ...


J'ajouterais à la liste :

*Traces derrière la vitre :* origine indéterminée

> en haut à gauche en ce qui concerne les 2 iMac que j'ai eu, après 8 jours d'utilisation


*Disque dur :* corruption à répétition 

> 2ème réparation après 8 jours d'utilisation (Seagate 1 To), idem pour le 1er iMac (avec une réparation du disque impossible avec le DVD d'installation, j'ai du formater et réinstaller l'OS).
Idem pour les permissions, qui n'ont pas été réparées.
Il est également bruyant mais il chauffe moins que celui du 1er iMac.

1er iMac : semaine 50
2ème iMac : semaine 02 (reçu le 8 janvier)


C'est vraiment désespérant, d'autant plus qu'on s'attache vite à la machine qui est par ailleurs très agréable à utiliser !!


----------



## vaiko666 (18 Janvier 2010)

Suite aux sursauts, échange confirmé par mon revendeur... En attendant, je garde ma machine. 

Par curiosité, j'ai contacté le support d'Apple. Selon mon correspondant, le problème est dû à la carte mère. A mon avis, il en sait autant que nous et il aurait tout aussi bien pu me dire que c'est la carte graphique ou la dalle.

D'après lui toujours, les machines qui présentent ce problème ont été remplacées pour la plupart. Il s'agissait d'un vice de fabrication qui touchait certaines séries de production et qui a été corrigé depuis.  

Je lui ai demandé à partir de quelle semaine de fabrication ces imacs ne sont plus concernés par ce problème. Il n'a pas su me répondre autre chose que "il n'y a pas longtemps". 

Bref.... Aucune envie de me taper une bête qui a les mêmes défauts et de repartir pour un tour. 

Elle m'a fait marrer celle là  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nESBpCQjX_Q


----------



## spycker (19 Janvier 2010)

énorme cette vidéo!! 

j'ai commandé le mien (27" i5) le 16/01/10 sur l'apple store par téléphone et on ma donné les même réponses a mes question...
en faite ils ont l'aire un peut paumé la dedans...


----------



## dcl78 (20 Janvier 2010)

Il semble que mon iMac 27" (deuxième essai) ai été livré aujourd'hui.
J'attend avec impatience mon retour du Canada pour pouvoir le tester !
Je vous tiendrai au courant de la bonne ou de la mauvaise surprise et en attendant la semaine prochaine, je vous envoie à tous, pleins de boules de neiges !!!


----------



## BIBITCHE (20 Janvier 2010)

Moi, je n'ai AUCUN PROBLEME avec mon imac 27 que j'ai acheter a l'applestore de Monptellier il y a 1 mois.


----------



## NapoProxy (20 Janvier 2010)

bonjour, 

alors voilà je vous tiens au courant comme prévu 
voilà après 15 jours après la mise à jour de la CG le problème est revenu donc demain soir appel au SAV 

bonne soirée à tous :sick:


----------



## dendritique (21 Janvier 2010)

De mon côté, depuis le reset pram, le problème n'est pas réapparu. On croise les doigts pour que ça dure...


----------



## optimus60 (21 Janvier 2010)

poilopathe a dit:


> mais je trouve que maintenant la qualité est moins présente.
> 
> j'ai plus envie de jouer à la roulete russe.



c'est vraiment ça..!

---------- Post added at 08h30 ---------- Previous post was at 08h21 ----------




sylvanhus a dit:


> Bien de la daube ces machines quand meme...



ben oui comme je le disais sur un autre post, apple vient de tomber comme les autres vers le coté obscure du rendemment à tout prix.

On delocalise chez les pingpong, comme on ne peut pas augmenter les prix , on prend des composant de M....de toujours   fabriqués chez les pingpong,  un petit coup de contrefaçon par la dessus...on reduit les couts et à la finale on fait de la Merde...

  A la rigueur quand en bout de chaine, et que l'on on ne paye pas cher, on sait à quoi s'attendre... mais a presque 2000 euros la bestiole cà ennerve un peu ...!

mais c'est une politique qui ne dure qu'un temps..! c'est con ils commençaient vraiment à bouffer dans la gamelle à "crosoft"


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2010)

optimus60 a dit:


> c'est vraiment ça..!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08h30 ---------- Previous post was at 08h21 ----------
> 
> ...



Je serais un peu plus nuancé (même si sur l'essentiel je suis d'accord). Le problème de qualité est un problème industriel généralisé, qui se trouve en amont, chez les fabricants de hardware (ce qu'Apple n'est pas) et chez les sous-traitrants. Ces derniers refilent leurs composants "vite faits mal faits et pas chers" aux grands marques comme Apple et c'est ensuite à ces dernières de gérer les problèmes au fur et à mesure.

La qualité du matos Mac se dégrade tout comme celle des grandes marques de PC, vu qu'à la base elles bouffent toutes au même ratelier. Sauf qu'Apple a pris la fâcheuse habitude de vendre beaucoup plus cher que les autres ses ordinateurs, et beaucoup de personnes (qui pensent que prix élevé = qualité élevée) ne comprennent dès lors plus comment on peut avoir autant de m*rdes sur un Mac à 1800 &#8364; que sur un PC à 1200.


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je serais un peu plus nuancé (même si sur l'essentiel je suis d'accord). Le problème de qualité est un problème industriel généralisé, qui se trouve en amont, chez les fabricants de hardware (ce qu'Apple n'est pas) et chez les sous-traitrants. Ces derniers refilent leurs composants "vite faits mal faits et pas chers" aux grands marques comme Apple et c'est ensuite à ces dernières de gérer les problèmes au fur et à mesure.
> 
> La qualité du matos Mac se dégrade tout comme celle des grandes marques de PC, vu qu'à la base elles bouffent toutes au même ratelier. Sauf qu'Apple a pris la fâcheuse habitude de vendre beaucoup plus cher que les autres ses ordinateurs, et beaucoup de personnes (qui pensent que prix élevé = qualité élevée) ne comprennent dès lors plus comment on peut avoir autant de m*rdes sur un Mac à 1800  que sur un PC à 1200.





C'est logique et bien expliqué, mais toujours pas normal quand meme ^^

En tous cas pas de payer si cher pour ce qu'ils nous refourguent...


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est logique et bien expliqué, mais toujours pas normal quand meme ^^
> 
> En tous cas pas de payer si cher pour ce qu'ils nous refourguent...



Ca me navre également, bien sûr que je ne trouve pas ça normal, mais à part le dénoncer je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut y faire, parce que comme je l'ai dit coté PC ce n'est pas mieux sinon pire (en tout cas au niveau de la qualité des composants).

Ca fait un moment que je réclame que la garantie de base des Mac passe à deux ans (sans supplément de prix), qu'Apple assume plus longtemps le matos qu'elle vend plutôt que de reporter au maximum les risques sur le client, sur des ordis avoisinnant souvent les 2000 &#8364;.

Concernant les tarifs, beaucoup d'utilisateurs sont soit dans l'ignorance soit dans le déni (c'est difficile de reconnaitre que l'on se fait un peu avoir). Apple se positionne dans le "haut de gamme" avec des ordinateurs qui pour la plupart n'ont de "haut de gamme" que le prix (tout comme elle affuble une large partie de sa gamme portable  de la dénomination "pro", alors que les portables Mac n'ont plus rien de "pro" depuis longtemps, "pro" étant à considérer comme destinée aux personnes exigeantes).
"Ni vu ni connu je t'embrouille."

Au final, Apple est devenue aussi riche voire plus riche que de grandes marques de PC, alors qu'elle vend de plus petits volumes qu'elles. Ce n'est pourtant pas bien difficile de comprendre le modèle économique d'Apple, et comment elle s'y prend.

Perso, la "qualité Apple", je la vois surtout dans Mac OS X et dans l'environnement logiciel. Concernant la qualité hardware, cela fait partie du passé.


----------



## j2c (21 Janvier 2010)

plus cher, plus cher...faut voir ! j'ai acheté l'iMac i7 : je ne vois pas sur le marché de PC tout en un avec écran 27" et core i7. En plus j'ai une souris unique sur le marché (et particulièrement agréable) et surtout...Apple me fournit une suite logiciel de très très bonne qualité : iphoto, imovie, garageband, iweb...+ un bon soft de mail : ce que ne fournit pas Microsoft. Cette suite vaut, à mon avis, 200 à 300 euros.
Alors faites les comptes : Apple est-il vraiment plus cher? Et en plus on a un ordinateur design, tout aluminium...pas un truc en plastique!

Et comme mon iMac n'as pas tous les problèmes rencontrés (sauf léger jaune en bas à droite mais je m'en accomode)... je suis satisfait d'Apple et je trouve que j'ai fait une 'bonne' affaire.


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2010)

Ben regarde un peu plus ce qui compose ton iMac 27". Par exemple, au mieux et en option, une CG qui est considérée par ATI comme de l'entrée de gamme et à son catalogue depuis fort longtemps. Et qui, en plus, n'est pas des plus adaptées à une telle taille d'écran.

Franchement, pour le prix, ceux qui ont acheté un iMac 27" méritent mieux.


----------



## aliflore (21 Janvier 2010)

J'attends aujourd'hui la livraison de mon 2ème iMac i7.

Le premier est retourné à l'envoyeur suite au maintenant célèbre problème de flickering après 2 semaines de fonctionnement sans soucis.

Je vous tiens au courant de l'état du nouveau dès que j'aurais réinstallé ma sauvegarde time machine et fait quels tests.

En espèrant que cette fois ce soit la bonne (dur de revenir pendant 15 jours au powerbook G4 15 pouces après avoir goûté à l'iMac).


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Janvier 2010)

j2c a dit:


> plus cher, plus cher...faut voir ! j'ai acheté l'iMac i7 : je ne vois pas sur le marché de PC tout en un avec écran 27" et core i7. En plus j'ai une souris unique sur le marché (et particulièrement agréable) et surtout...Apple me fournit une suite logiciel de très très bonne qualité : iphoto, imovie, garageband, iweb...+ un bon soft de mail : ce que ne fournit pas Microsoft. Cette suite vaut, à mon avis, 200 à 300 euros.
> Alors faites les comptes : Apple est-il vraiment plus cher? Et en plus on a un ordinateur design, tout aluminium...pas un truc en plastique!
> 
> Et comme mon iMac n'as pas tous les problèmes rencontrés (sauf léger jaune en bas à droite mais je m'en accomode)... je suis satisfait d'Apple et je trouve que j'ai fait une 'bonne' affaire.





Oui bien sur, mais connais tu la vrai qualité de l'écran 27 ?

Car la tu vas trouver le prix beaucoup plus cher pour ce que c'est...

Connais tu la qualité d'une Dalle IPS , de plus, rétroéclairé à LED ?

Ben c'est tres loin devant la qualité de l'écran de l'iMac 27 !
Une 4850 se trouve an 80  de moyenne etc...

L'équivalent sur PC c'est 1300 max avec un écran bien meilleur...
Par contre sur PC tu n'as pas le tout en un, mais, mieux vaut il pas une machine complete parfaitement fonctionnel ou un tout en un moyen ?

Moi perso je prefere la machine fonctionnel quitte à perdre en confort, car payer le prix d'une Ferrari pour avoir une Austin Mini, c'est fait mal aux fesses ^^


----------



## optimus60 (21 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ben regarde un peu plus ce qui compose ton iMac 27". Par exemple, au mieux et en option, une CG qui est considérée par ATI comme de l'entrée de gamme et à son catalogue depuis fort longtemps. Et qui, en plus, n'est pas des plus adaptées à une telle taille d'écran.
> 
> Franchement, pour le prix, ceux qui ont acheté un iMac 27" méritent mieux.



comme dirais mon vieux copain LAPALISSE c'est la verité vrai...


----------



## pinkipou (21 Janvier 2010)

J'ai reçu mon troisième Imac core i7 ce matin. Vu que je ne suis pas chez moi, je le déballerais ce soir et vous dirais ce que j'en pense.
Grâce à la facture je sais que c'est un Imac construit semaine 03


----------



## Pierre C. (21 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon troisième Imac core i7 ce matin. Vu que je ne suis pas chez moi, je le déballerais ce soir et vous dirais ce que j'en pense.
> Grâce à la facture je sais que c'est un Imac construit semaine 03



Impatient, dis nous vite quoi!!!


----------



## spycker (21 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon troisième Imac core i7 ce matin. Vu que je ne suis pas chez moi, je le déballerais ce soir et vous dirais ce que j'en pense.
> Grâce à la facture je sais que c'est un Imac construit semaine 03



semaine 03....  alors soit il n'y aura aucun problème ( on entend jamais parler de problème sur les toute premières semaines, enfin je crois) ou alors tu vas recevoir un ordi qui sera limite un crash test 

plus sérieusement, je croise déjà les doigts pour mon i5 qui arrive en février si tu veut je peut les croiser un peut pour toi..


----------



## I2M (21 Janvier 2010)

vaiko666 a dit:


> Bref, suis tjs dans le délai et ça prend la tournure d'un changement de machine tout ça.



Quels sont les délais pour demander un échange standard ou encore un remboursement?
Mon IMac date de fin novembre et a déjà fait deux aller-retours SAV (jaunisse + blocage au boot).


----------



## aliflore (21 Janvier 2010)

Ca y est, mon 2ème iMac i7 vient d'arriver (d'ailleurs j'écris dessus).

Pas de casse au déballage, pas de pixels morts, pas de coins jaunes et pour l'instant pas de flickering (mais je ne m'avance pas trop car mon premier n'a fait des siennes qu'après 15 jours).

Il est de la semaine 03 2010 en provenance de Shanghai.

Je croise les doigts pour que tous les problèmes soient résolus définitivement sue cette version récente ... à suivre ...


----------



## Pierre C. (21 Janvier 2010)

aliflore a dit:


> Ca y est, mon 2ème iMac i7 vient d'arriver (d'ailleurs j'écris dessus).
> 
> Pas de casse au déballage, pas de pixels morts, pas de coins jaunes et pour l'instant pas de flickering (mais je ne m'avance pas trop car mon premier n'a fait des siennes qu'après 15 jours).
> 
> ...



Super!!! n'oublie pas de nous tenir au courant de la suite si rien ne se déclare...

De mon côté j'ai été contacté par l'Applecare qui apparemment ont l'air de prendre les problèmes au sérieux!
Je n'aurais plus qu'une seul personne de contact pour s'occuper de mon dossier et je ne devrait plus passer par la boutique où j'ai fait mon achat!
Tout cela me semble très rassurant et même si je n'oublie pas les soucis occasionnés, Apple montre là beaucoup de professionnalisme et clairement ca me fait plaisir!!!

pour le reste j'attends


----------



## optimus60 (21 Janvier 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Tout cela me semble très rassurant et même si je n'oublie pas les soucis occasionnés, Apple montre là beaucoup de professionnalisme et clairement ca me fait plaisir!!!
> 
> pour le reste j'attends



et ben dis donc Z'ont mis le temps a prendre le problème à bras le corps..!


----------



## imacimac (21 Janvier 2010)

bonjour, 

je suis un nouveau switcher, et j'attend mon imac 27 qui, j'en suis sur, n'aura pas la jaunisse, ni aucun problème 

J'ai lu qu'on pouvait connaitre la semaine de production de son mac, mais sur ma
 facture,  après le W je n'ai pas de 89 mais W9258XXXXXXX
Si quelqu'un sait ce qu'il en est ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## aliflore (21 Janvier 2010)

Tu peux voir toute les infos sur ton mac sur ce site:

http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html


----------



## pinkipou (21 Janvier 2010)

Comme promis je vous donne mes impressions sur le troisième Imac core i7 que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui.
L'écran à l'air d'être de meilleure qualité. Mais cela n'est qu'une impression.
En tout cas il semble moins tirer vers le jaune.
Maintenant pour les sursauts d'écran c'est encore trop tôt pour juger.
Mon ordi est tout récent, car il a été construit semaine 03.
Wait and see....


----------



## imacimac (21 Janvier 2010)

aliflore a dit:


> Tu peux voir toute les infos sur ton mac sur ce site:
> 
> http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html


 
Voilà la réponse de chipmunk :

Model: *M0001 Macintosh 128*
Group1: 
Group2: 
Generation: 
ModelCode: 
Memory - number of slots: *Please tell us how many memory (RAM) slots this machine has.*
Factory: *W9* (China)
Production year: 2002
Production week: 58 (February)

J'ai été voir le Macintosh 128 sur google image, je suis vachement content 
En plus, produit en 2002, trop cool !!

Ah bien regarder, la dalle a l'air nickel !!


----------



## optimus60 (21 Janvier 2010)

z'ai  vu deux postes avec deux machines produite semaine 03 .. et pas de soucis..le miracle aurait til eu lieu en cette nouvelle année 2010....

comme tu dis si  bien " wait and see" ....


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Comme promis je vous donne mes impressions sur le troisième Imac core i7 que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui.
> L'écran à l'air d'être de meilleure qualité. Mais cela n'est qu'une impression.
> En tout cas il semble moins tirer vers le jaune.
> Maintenant pour les sursauts d'écran c'est encore trop tôt pour juger.
> ...






mouais c'est pas clair non plus cette histoire de jaunisse...

Car si c'était unanime (dalle parfaite sans défauts), tu le verrais desuite , et tu serais meme heureux...

Car une dalle uniforme, ça se voit  ^^
C'est marrant je me dis toujours ça quand je suis devant mon portable, mais pas devant mon iMac...

Je confirme ça se voit desuite et si pour toi c'est pas sur , c'est que tu n'as pas un bel écran...

C'est vraiment triste cet histoire


----------



## pinkipou (22 Janvier 2010)

Ne tire pas des conclusions hatives de ce que j'ai dit. Si j' ai dit que l'écran a l'air de meilleure qualité, c'est que je n'avais pas l'ancien juste à coté pour comparer.  Alors juste pour toi je rectifie.  L'écran EST de meilleure qualité !


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Ne tire pas des conclusions hatives de ce que j'ai dit. Si j' ai dit que l'écran a l'air de meilleure qualité, c'est que je n'avais pas l'ancien juste à coté pour comparer.  Alors juste pour toi je rectifie.  L'écran EST de meilleure qualité !






je veux bien te croire, car sur le miens semaine 51 , l'écran est bien mieux que sur mon premier semaine 48, mais meme le dernier n'est pas top, loin d'une dalle IPS à LED, car la non uniformité est toujours présente, idem sur mon dernier échange semaine 52...

Il faudrait voir un écran uniforme à coté pour voir la différence ,car j'avoue que c'est flagrant...

C'est comme un écran de tel portable, la luminosité est excellente, des blancs franchement blancs et sur tout l'écran, on le voit desuite ça impresionne, l'iMac en est loin d'impresionner, il manque de "tenue" comme si la lumiere varié , surtout si la dalle se dit IPS...

tu as fait le test pour les fuites de luminosité ?


----------



## aliflore (22 Janvier 2010)

Cool imacimac, tu as un iMac collector.

Je serais à ta place, je le mettrais direct dans une vitrine 

Il va valoir une fortune sur ebay dans quelques temps :bebe:


----------



## pinkipou (22 Janvier 2010)

J'ai fait le test pour les fuites de luminosité et je vous joint cette image.
La photo a été prise avec la luminosité réglée a FOND la pièce étant assombrie pour ne pas créer de reflets sur l'écran. En réel l'écran est beaucoup plus homogène que sur la photo. Donc pour moi il n'y a pas de fuites de luminosité.
Maintenant, la critique que je peux faire sur cet écran c'est qu'il a du mal à créer des noirs profonds (ce n'est pas une anomalie, l'écran est comme ça). Par contre, les couleurs sont éclatantes et l'image est très nette et les blancs sont mieux respectés.
Et tout ceux qui ont vu l'image m'ont dit qu'elle était très belle.


----------



## roadkiller (22 Janvier 2010)

@pinkipou :  tu as de la chance, tu as une vraie bonne dalle apparemment !


----------



## jimmy91200 (23 Janvier 2010)

bonjour a tous
je n'avais aucun problème jusqu'à ce matin
acheter avant noël mon imac 27 tourner a merveille et ce matin après 30mn l'écran commence à sursauté
cela fait un mois que je l'utilise environ 5h par jour
je les ramener pour la 2eme fois chez mon répareur APPLE qui est tres bien.
la première fois a cause du plastique intérieur de la dalle qui toucher le ventilo du CPU et qui faisais un bruit de fou
j'attends le verdict lundi pour la dalle


----------



## spycker (23 Janvier 2010)

jimmy91200 a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> je n'avais aucun problème jusqu'à ce matin
> acheter avant noël mon imac 27 tourner a merveille et ce matin après 30mn l'écran commence à sursauté
> cela fait un mois que je l'utilise environ 5h par jour
> ...



il est de quelle semaine ton iMac??


----------



## jimmy91200 (23 Janvier 2010)

-

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------




spycker a dit:


> il est de quelle semaine ton iMac??




W8943
c'est ca?


----------



## Dailyplanet (23 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> J'ai fait le test pour les fuites de luminosité et je vous joint cette image....


 
Peux-tu juste me dire comment faire le test. Merci


----------



## pinkipou (23 Janvier 2010)

Va su ce site : http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php

Clique sur test screen puis check pixels. Ensuite fais défiler les couleurs en cliquant avec la souris.
Ton écran va passer par toutes les couleurs et finir par le noir.
Voilà !


----------



## Dailyplanet (23 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Va su ce site : http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php
> 
> Clique sur test screen puis check pixels. Ensuite fais défiler les couleurs en cliquant avec la souris.
> Ton écran va passer par toutes les couleurs et finir par le noir.
> Voilà !



Merci


----------



## brubru27 (24 Janvier 2010)

J'ai dans l'idée d'acheter un nouvel imac 27'' i5 (actuellement j'ai un imac 2,4 de 2008), mais je voudrais savoir si les problèmes de la dalle 27'' sont résolus (flash extinction etc...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------

J'ai actuellement un imac de 2008 2,4ghz qui fonctionne à merveille, je voudrais le changer avec un imac 27" i5 mais je voudrais savoir savoir si les problèmes de dalle sont résolus.


----------



## djcox (24 Janvier 2010)

bonjour a tous , 

bon je me join a vous  car j'ai mon imac 27 cor 2 duo que j'ai depuis 2 semaine  et voila que l'écran se met a scintillé  et il se coupe en deux parties  sa me la fait deux fois , la première fois  pour son premier démarrage et  la  donc deux semaine plutard . j'espère que c'est un problème de pilote et que sa soit pas un problème matériel . voila voila  MERCI APPLE !!!!


----------



## pinkipou (24 Janvier 2010)

Malheureusement c'est un problème matériel, et si tu l'a acheté sur l'APPLE Store en ligne tu aurais pu demander un échange de ta machine (tu as 14 jours après livraison pour le faire) si tu l'avais demandé lors du premier démarrage.
Ce défaut peut rester longtemps sans apparaître, avant de resurgir !


----------



## dcl78 (24 Janvier 2010)

2ème iMac 27" i5 tout juste déballé.
Y a pas à dire, mais toujours aussi impressionnant de se retrouver devant ce mastodonte !
Pour l'instant, rien à signaler.
Numéro de série W8003.
Marrant, sur Chipmunk, le numéro de série correspondrait à un Core i7 et non à un i5...
Pourtant, il s'agit bien d'un i5...
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## pinkipou (24 Janvier 2010)

On croise les doigts pour toi. Le mien (Core i7) reçu jeudi dernier fonctionne (pour l'instant) à merveille !


----------



## dcl78 (24 Janvier 2010)

Et bien là, je suis FURAX ! 
Alors que je venais de l'allumer ce soir vers 19H00 (et que tout allait bien), j'ai laissé l'iMac tourné seul jusqu'à 22H00, histoire de lui laisser le temps de re-synchroniser mon iDisk, mes synchronisations Mobile Me et mes mails.
A mon retour donc vers 22H00, exactement le même problème que sur le premier !!!
Impossible de réactiver l'écran, il reste noir de chez noir, pas une seule lueur de rétro-éclairage non plus... Malgré toutes les manipulations que le service technique d'Apple m'avait fait faire à l'époque sur le premier, c'est idem sur ce deuxième exemplaire !!!
J'entend bien le bruit discret des ventilateurs après avoir appuyé sur le bouton d'allumage mais rien, je ne suis même pas sûr que l'iMac boote, car je n'entend pas les bruits habituels des disques durs au démarrage... D'ailleurs, il ne monte pas sur le bureau d'un autre Mac en mode Target raccordé en FW800...
*En résumé, deux iMacs 27", un livré fin décembre, l'autre livré fin janvier, numéro de série différents (semaine 52 pour le premier, semaine 03 pour le deuxième) ET EXACTEMENT LE MEME PROBLEME !!!!* 
La première fois, il a fallut 2 jours pour que le phénomène se produise, cette fois-ci, quelques heures auront suffit !
Il ne peut pas s'agir d'un problème dû à l'environnement (je ne fume pas), ni aux périphériques raccordés sur l'iMac 27" puisqu'ils ont déjà été raccordés sur mon précédent iMac 24" et sur mon MBP (qui se portent tous deux comme des charmes), pas de problèmes de courant (sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi mes 4 autres Macs marchent parfaitement bien, EUX).
Demain matin, première heure, j'appelle le service technique de l'Apple Store, et cette fois-ci, contrairement à la première fois, ils vont m'entendre ! C'est du foutage de gueule !
Encaissement de mon règlement depuis maintenant 2 mois et toujours pas d'ordinateur en état de marche !
Si mon problème n'est pas celui des écrans qui sursautent, ou de la dominante jaune, cette panne fait partie des défaillances répertoriées de ce nouvel iMac.


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2010)

La carte-mère n'a pas tenu le coup, manifestement...


----------



## xao85 (24 Janvier 2010)

Je comprends ton agacement! Ce qui fait peur c'est que c'est un Imac fabriqué récemment...Le problème n'a l'air toujours pas réglé... :mouais: 

Demande le remboursement!


----------



## dcl78 (24 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> La carte-mère n'a pas tenu le coup, manifestement...



Merci Divoli pour cette idée à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé ; j'en parlerai demain matin avec le service technique.
Quand est-ce que je vais pouvoir enfin profiter de ce nouvel iMac, comme je l'ai déjà fait pour tous les autres avant lui ?
INCROYABLE cette histoire.
Je vais peut-être tenter ma chance au loto cette semaine, moi...:mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h36 ----------




xao85 a dit:


> Je comprends ton agacement! Ce qui fait peur c'est que c'est un Imac fabriqué récemment...Le problème n'a l'air toujours pas réglé... :mouais:
> 
> Demande le remboursement!



Oui, j'ai bien pensé au remboursement, et j'avoue qu'en fonction de la discussion de demain avec le service technique d'Apple, ce sera peut-être une option que je prendrai !


----------



## xao85 (24 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Merci Divoli pour cette idée à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé ; j'en parlerai demain matin avec le service technique.
> Quand est-ce que je vais pouvoir enfin profiter de ce nouvel iMac, comme je l'ai déjà fait pour tous les autres avant lui ?
> INCROYABLE cette histoire.
> Je vais peut-être tenter ma chance au loto cette semaine, moi...:mouais:



Tu n'es pas un cas isolé, donc ne t'en fait pas. Par contre essayes d'avoir un remboursement rapide. Et je pense qu'il serait prudent de dire haut et fort; attendez avant d'acheter ce nouvel Imac!


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2010)

Je ne suis pas technicien, hein, mais c'est la première chose à laquelle je pense. 

En tout cas, ça me rappelle des joyeuseries que mon camarade xao85 et moi-même avons connu (là c'était le coup de la CG pourrie de chez nVidia). 

Je préfère prendre cela à la rigolade, mais c'est vrai qu'il faut être patient, avec le matériel informatique de nos jours.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h42 ----------




dcl78 a dit:


> Oui, j'ai bien pensé au remboursement, et j'avoue qu'en fonction de la discussion de demain avec le service technique d'Apple, ce sera peut-être une option que je prendrai !


Eventuellement, tu as pensé à un Mac Mini ? Ce n'est certes pas la même chose, mais cela peut être une alternative valable à un iMac.


----------



## dcl78 (24 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Et je pense qu'il serait prudent de dire haut et fort; attendez avant d'acheter ce nouvel Imac!



Il est clair que malgré toute la sympathie que j'ai pour la Pomme, et au regard de tout ce que j'ai pu acheter comme produits Apple depuis ces 10 dernières années, je n'en mène pas large en ce moment vis à vis de mon entourage...
Et même si jusqu'à présent, je n'ai jamais dénigré Apple, je vais avoir beaucoup de mal à continuer à en faire l'apologie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h46 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Eventuellement, tu as pensé à un Mac Mini ? Ce n'est certes pas la même chose, mais cela peut être une alternative valable à un iMac.



Non, pas de Mac Mini : je travaille sur des montages FCP avec des rushs HD, je fait également des photos RAW assez lourdes et du dessin sur Autocad...
Le pauvre Mac Mini aurait bien du mal à suivre...


----------



## xao85 (25 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne suis pas technicien, hein, mais c'est la première chose à laquelle je pense.
> 
> En tout cas, ça me rappelle des joyeuseries que mon camarade xao85 et moi-même avons connu (là c'était le coup de la CG pourrie de chez nVidia).
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai pas finit, j'en suis à mon troisième lecteur super drive.

 Enfin Divoli et moi on est de routard du SAV!


----------



## dcl78 (25 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Enfin Divoli et moi on est de routard du SAV!



LOL !
Merci de m'avoir remonté un peu le moral avant d'aller faire dodo car demain matin s'annonce chaud...


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2010)

Bah deux changements de CM, un changement de DD et un changement de ventilo, sur le même portable.  

Un incident sur une machine, tu peux te dire que c'est là faute à pas de chance. Mais quatre incidents, là, tu peux commencer à te poser de sérieuses questions, surtout que moi qui suis un habitué des portables Mac je n'avais jamais été confronté à ça.
Le plus inquiétant est que mon Applecare se termine dans quelques mois,  même si je n'ai pas eu de problème depuis un peu plus d'un an ce n'est  pas très rassurant.

Même chose avec les iMac. Qu'il y ait des problèmes ponctuels sur une production, ma foi admettons. Mais que certains en soient à leur deuxième ou troisième échange actuellement et qu'ils ont toujours des problèmes diverses, ne serait-ce que statistiquement c'est très troublant.


----------



## Xian (25 Janvier 2010)

Quand je lis tous vos déboires, je me dis que j'ai de la chance. En regardant bien, avec les images de test, mon écran est très légèrement jaunâtre au lieu de blanc.

Je ne crois pas que je vais demander l'échange, parce que pour le reste, il va comme un avion. Pas un problème en deux mois.

Bonne chance


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Janvier 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Quand je lis tous vos déboires, je me dis que j'ai de la chance. En regardant bien, avec les images de test, mon écran est très légèrement jaunâtre au lieu de blanc.
> 
> Je ne crois pas que je vais demander l'échange, parce que pour le reste, il va comme un avion. Pas un problème en deux mois.
> 
> Bonne chance






Pour tout ceux qui appellent aux chipotage...

Un exemple du probleme réel et pas d'une question d'exigence...

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/140711/steve-jobs-ne-sait-pas-quoi-faire-des-imac-qui-ont-la-jaunisse


Perso Apple n'a pu résoudre mon probleme, et va me rembourser, car en 6 dalles différentes , elle étaient toutes avec des problemes (toujours les memes)

Le pire, ce que je prefere dans l'article, c'est "jusqu'à qu'il obtienne une machine sans aucun problème, sans pour autant lui promettre que ce serait à un moment le cas."

C'est tout de meme pas mal... ^^(surtout tres triste)


----------



## iMac27Laurent (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme beaucoup, j'ai acheté (enfin ma femme m'a offert) l'iMac 27" i5. Expédié le 29 décembre 2009 et réceptionné le 31 chez UPS. Je n'ai pas constaté tout de suite le problème de l'écran qui flashai, mais c'est vraiment après 2 bonnes semaines que je réalisai que ceci pouvait être un problème lié à l'iMac, surtout quand les sauts étaient nombreux et répétés à la suite.

J'ai alors pianoté sur le net et ai constaté le problème récurrent sur ce modèle et d'autres. Aujourd'hui je ne sais que faire, il a été commandé sur l'apple store et voyant ce que vous rencontrez comme soucis en y incluant les taches jaunes (ce que je n'ai pas) je me demande comment faire. Renvoyez un engin comme ça, qui le prends en charge ? est-ce apple qui enlève ? peux t-on le rapporter directement à un apple store ? (je suis sur Paris, donc ça aide) et y'a t'il un délai d'échange ?

Et aussi quelle garantie d'en obtenir un fonctionnel... avec la possibilité d'avoir en plus les problèmes de taches que je n'ai pas aujourd'hui. Si c'était un problème logiciel, je pense qu'on l'aurait su depuis un moment... un patch réel aurait suffit, mais le fait qu'Apple accepte le retour en nombre sans réaction apparentes, ces modèles montrent qu'il y une faille à mon avis matériel.

Quels sont vos conseils ? et un grand merci pour vos réponses. J'ai lu quelques posts et les problèmes rencontrés semblent hélas très variés.. entre achats sur  des points de vente en dehors d'apple store, les problèmes de taches.. etc.. etc..


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Janvier 2010)

iMac27Laurent a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Comme beaucoup, j'ai acheté (enfin ma femme m'a offert) l'iMac 27" i5. Expédié le 29 décembre 2009 et réceptionné le 31 chez UPS. Je n'ai pas constaté tout de suite le problème de l'écran qui flashai, mais c'est vraiment après 2 bonnes semaines que je réalisai que ceci pouvait être un problème lié à l'iMac, surtout quand les sauts étaient nombreux et répétés à la suite.
> 
> ...




Le mieux est de contacter ton revendeur...

Le probleme n'est toujours pas réglé , si tu peux demande le remboursement, sinon tente des échanges...

Sinon contacter Apple (si tu as acheté direct sur le store)


----------



## iMac27Laurent (25 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Le mieux est de contacter ton revendeur...
> 
> Le probleme n'est toujours pas réglé , si tu peux demande le remboursement, sinon tente des échanges...
> 
> Sinon contacter Apple (si tu as acheté direct sur le store)




Oui mais comment renvoi t'on un monstre comme ça. Un apple store le prendrait-il en charge si je me contente de le rapporter à celui de Paris ?


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Janvier 2010)

iMac27Laurent a dit:


> Oui mais comment renvoi t'on un monstre comme ça. Un apple store le prendrait-il en charge si je me contente de le rapporter à celui de Paris ?





Tu l'as acheté ou ?
Chez Apple ?

Apple t'envoi un transporteur si tu as acheté chez eux, sinon il te faut le ramener chez ton revendeur avec le beau carton d'origine pour le transport...

Une voiture suffira ^^


----------



## iMac27Laurent (25 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu l'as acheté ou ?
> Chez Apple ?
> 
> Apple t'envoi un transporteur si tu as acheté chez eux, sinon il te faut le ramener chez ton revendeur avec le beau carton d'origine pour le transport...
> ...



Je l'ai acheté sur l'Apple Store. Mais voilà le pb... quelle garantie de ne pas avoir le même problème... voir pire !


----------



## dcl78 (25 Janvier 2010)

Je viens d'appeler le service technique d'Apple pour mon deuxième iMac27" défectueux.
Après les manips habituelles, je pose la question au technicien "que se passe t-il avec ces nouveaux iMacs ?" ; il me répond qu'il est très surpris car il ne semble pas être au courant de problèmes similaires et pas de notes internes d'Apple à ce sujet...:mouais:
Alors là, je commence à me remettre sérieusement en question (et notamment ma malchance...).
Je lui demande quelle probabilité d'avoir un problème sur le premier exemplaire ; il me répond : "une chance sur 100", et combien de chance de tomber sur le même problème sur le deuxième exemplaire, à plusieurs semaines d'écart "une chance sur 1000". Mouais...:mouais:
Il me transfère au service après-vente ; là, on me confirme bien qu'Apple a eu de nombreux retours (majoritairement des iMacs 27") sur les mois de novembre et décembre, mais que janvier voit leur nombre baissé.
Des notes internes ont circulé courant janvier dans lesquelles Apple explique avoir changé certaines pièces (sans préciser toutefois lesquelles) suite aux nombreux retours et qu'il fallait s'attendre à un important flux téléphonique des clients concernant les délais qui allaient être du coup rallongés...
Les problèmes sont majoritairement les sursauts d'écrans et la dérive chromatique jaune sur une partie de l'écran ; mon problème étant lui, moins fréquent mais loin d'être anecdotique surtout d'un point de vue statistique, même panne sur deux modèles fabriqués sur des semaines différentes (52 et 03). 
Quand je lui ai dit que l'on m'avait appelé pour m'annoncer un retard possible d'une semaine sur la livraison du deuxième iMac, mais que finalement, il est arrivé à la date initialement prévue, il pense que cet iMac devait faire partie des dernières séries à risque... 
*Donc OFFICIELLEMENT, Apple rencontre bien des problèmes non négligeables de production d'iMac 27" qui l'ont obligé à changer certaines pièces et à rallonger le délai de livraison à 3 semaines.* pour tous ceux qui croient encore, comme Môsieur Spacetito,  que nous sommes tous des affabulateurs et que tout va bien avec les nouveaux iMacs !
Amen, la messe est dite...
Je lui ai demandé étant donné mon profil "très bon client Apple depuis de nombreuses années" de m'offrir l'Apple Care sur la troisième machine ; il trouve ma demande tout à fait légitime mais il a besoin d'avoir la dérogation de sa responsable car normalement autorisé à une limite de 100 euros maximum en geste commercial ; il m'a rappelé quelques minutes plus tard pour m'annoncer que ce n'était malheureusement pas possible ; qu'en ce qui concerne les gestes commerciaux, ils ont très peu de latitude et que surtout le système (informatique ?) ne permet pas ce genre de manipe...
Il m'offre donc 100 euros à la réception du troisième iMac qui ne devrait pas arrivé avant 3 semaines...
Il m'a envoyé un mail de confirmation pour les 100 euros.
Je lui ai répondu en le remerciant pour son écoute et pour sa proposition mais que je restait très déçu de l'attitude d'Apple de ne pas pouvoir offrir un Apple Care aux personnes qui se trouvaient prises en "otage" face à des problèmes connus et répertoriés par eux et dont les symptômes peuvent apparaître ou ré-apparaître après la période de garantie initiale d'un an sans pouvoir par la suite se retourner.
Voilà, d'après la longue discussion que je viens d'avoir, il semblerait que les iMacs qui seront livrés à partir de février devraient être enfin "nettoyés" de leurs défauts de jeunesse...


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Janvier 2010)

iMac27Laurent a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté sur l'Apple Store. Mais voilà le pb... quelle garantie de ne pas avoir le même problème... voir pire !






Moi j'ai eu 4 échanges en tout, et 2 changement de Dalle...Apple me reproposé encore un échange ,j'ai discuter avec eux, et finalement un remboursement a été convenu...

Pour ton cas tente un échange et si ça va pas demande un remboursement...

J'ai passé 2 mois et 25 jours à faire des échanges et réparation, donc Apple à fait un geste car mon dossier est lourd, si ce n'est pas ton cas, je crains que tu sois obligé d'attendre apres Apple (échanges) jusqu'a que ton dossier devienne aussi "lourd", la peut être ,un remboursement sera fait...

Apple cherche une solution au probleme, seul soucis , ils ne savent pas quand ce sera réglé...

Appelle et demande ce que tu pense être le mieux, un conseil, ils sont tres sympa au SAV , donc reste calme , ça jouera en ta faveur, car ils sont à l'écoute (c'est un bon point)


----------



## iMac27Laurent (25 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Moi j'ai eu 4 échanges en tout, et 2 changement de Dalle...Apple me reproposé encore un échange ,j'ai discuter avec eux, et finalement un remboursement a été convenu...
> 
> Pour ton cas tente un échange et si ça va pas demande un remboursement...
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup. Par contre ayant plusieurs n° de téléphone, lequel est le sav Apple à contacter.

Merci encoe


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Janvier 2010)

iMac27Laurent a dit:


> Merci beaucoup. Par contre ayant plusieurs n° de téléphone, lequel est le sav Apple à contacter.
> 
> Merci encoe




0805 540 003


----------



## iMac27Laurent (25 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> 0805 540 003



Merci. Je tiendrai le forum de l'évolution du problème avec l'échange du sav.


----------



## npoizot (25 Janvier 2010)

Bon ben moi j'ai ma commande qui court encore, mais s'ils ont encore changé le délai mon p'tit doigt me dit qu'elle va encore déraper...

Au delà des problèmes techniques liés à l'immaturité du produit, y'a un concept qui m'échappe chez Apple. 
Quand un client rencontre non pas 1 mais plusieurs problèmes et garde la foi, alors pourquoi Apple qui a vraisemblablement une bonne image de marque ne fait pas le nécessaire pour placer ce client là sur une liste à part?

Liste sur laquelle le produit est vérifié de manière plus intense avant de lui envoyer et p'tet même plus rapidement...

N'est-ce pas ternir son image que de laisser trainer des porblèmes et surtout des utilisateurs/clients qui restent de devenir réfractaire à la pomme...
Le rapport coût techique de cette prise en compte spéciale et l'image de marque de la marque ne vaut-il pas à un moment de se poser cette question...

Je commande un i7 en ce qui me concerne et globalement même après la phase d'allumage et pendant qques semaines j'ai bien peur de ne pas avoir confiance... Et je me dis que c'est bien dommage en fait...


----------



## xao85 (25 Janvier 2010)

npoizot a dit:


> Bon ben moi j'ai ma commande qui court encore, mais s'ils ont encore changé le délai mon p'tit doigt me dit qu'elle va encore déraper...
> 
> Au delà des problèmes techniques liés à l'immaturité du produit, y'a un concept qui m'échappe chez Apple.
> Quand un client rencontre non pas 1 mais plusieurs problèmes et garde la foi, alors pourquoi Apple qui a vraisemblablement une bonne image de marque ne fait pas le nécessaire pour placer ce client là sur une liste à part?
> ...



Bien d'accord avec toi. Raisonnement bien construit!


----------



## bambougroove (25 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> ...
> *Donc OFFICIELLEMENT, Apple rencontre bien des problèmes non négligeables de production d'iMac 27" qui l'ont obligé à changer certaines pièces et à rallonger le délai de livraison à 3 semaines.*
> ...
> Voilà, d'après la longue discussion que je viens d'avoir, il semblerait que les iMacs qui seront livrés à partir de février devraient être enfin "nettoyés" de leurs défauts de jeunesse...


Merci pour ces informations 

En espérant que le retard soit vraiment en partie dû au changement de certaines pièces ...


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2010)

Un second correctif pour les iMac 27" d'ici 3 semaines.


----------



## Darkside14 (25 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Un second correctif pour les iMac 27" d'ici 3 semaines.



Rhaa, pris de vitesse, le site à planté chez moi 
J'irais plus vite la prochaine fois :mouais:


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2010)

Darkside14 a dit:


> Rhaa, pris de vitesse, le site à planté chez moi
> J'irais plus vite la prochaine fois :mouais:


Ben faut pas utiliser Windows Vista.


----------



## Darkside14 (25 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ben faut pas utiliser Windows Vista.


J'étais sous OSX, vista c'est pour les jeux vidéos. Mais le site marquait que le serveur était trop occupé alors que j'ai cliqué sur "Envoyer la réponse":hein::hein::hein:


----------



## leellow (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous !
Je m'adresse une deuxième fois à vous pour avoir quelques conseils..
J'avais déjà posté un message car mon premier mac 27 pouces rencontraient les problèmes mentionnés plus loin dans le topic que j'ai pu me faire changer par mon revendeur assez rapidement. Mon deuxieme 27 pouces a eu les même soucis deux semaines après déballage, et une fois (bandes horizontales). Puis quelques bugs dont le mac qui se bloque complètement (obligé de le rallumer) ou internet qui se coupe après s'être mis en veille.
Mon revendeur refuse de me l'échanger et me propose une mise à jour de la carte graphique. Ok mais voilà, en faisant les tests de imac squeaked, je me suis aperçue que l'écran  avait de grosses fuites de lumière et tirait LEGEREMENT vers le jaune.
je voudrais savoir si je pouvais exiger un autre échange (ou une réparation plus poussée que la simple mise à jour de la cg ?)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## pistache18 (26 Janvier 2010)

leellow a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> Je m'adresse une deuxième fois à vous pour avoir quelques conseils..
> J'avais déjà posté un message car mon premier mac 27 pouces rencontraient les problèmes mentionnés plus loin dans le topic que j'ai pu me faire changer par mon revendeur assez rapidement. Mon deuxieme 27 pouces a eu les même soucis deux semaines après déballage, et une fois (bandes horizontales). Puis quelques bugs dont le mac qui se bloque complètement (obligé de le rallumer) ou internet qui se coupe après s'être mis en veille.
> Mon revendeur refuse de me l'échanger et me propose une mise à jour de la carte graphique. Ok mais voilà, en faisant les tests de imac squeaked, je me suis aperçue que l'écran  avait de grosses fuites de lumière et tirait LEGEREMENT vers le jaune.
> ...



En matière de sav, ce n'est pas au revendeur de décider, mais bien à la marque. Il n'est pas normal que ton échange ai été refusé. 

Retourne y et argumente comme quoi tu as trois soucis dont la fuite de lumière et que tu exiges l'échange.

Peut on connaitre le nom de ton revendeur pour qu'on lui fasse un peu de pub, en positif ou négatif, selon son ouverture et sa compréhension du problème ?

La règle N°1 du commerce est, du moins devrait être systématiquement, la satisfaction du client.

Je travaille pour une enseigne  commerciale pour qui  le SAV est une priorité, car de sa qualité dépend de la satisfaction et de la fidélité du client. C'est bien dommage que trop de revendeurs ne le comprennent pas.


----------



## leellow (27 Janvier 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> En matière de sav, ce n'est pas au revendeur de décider, mais bien à la marque. Il n'est pas normal que ton échange ai été refusé.
> 
> Retourne y et argumente comme quoi tu as trois soucis dont la fuite de lumière et que tu exiges l'échange.
> 
> ...



Merci pistache18 pour ta réponse, je ne savais pas si je pouvais exiger un échange pour cette fuite de lumière entre autre.
je ne souhaite pas donner le nom de la boutique de mon revendeur, je ne voudrais pas lui faire de mauvaise pub, et on sait jamais si il passe par là :/
Le soucis c'est qu'il m'avait dit oui pour un échange il y a deux semaines, et n'ayant pas eu de nouvelle je suis passée à la boutique, ou la il m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait faire qu'une mise à jour de la CG. Par principe aussi, je ne suis pas vraiment contente du service, on me promet des choses, puis on m'oublie, ayant débourser 1500 euros j'aurais aimé un peu plus d'intérêt pour mon problème.
Affaire à suivre.. merci en tout cas!


----------



## NapoProxy (27 Janvier 2010)

la mise à jour de la CG tu peux la faire toi même c'est pas compliqué 

mais si tu veux le faire chier tu peux lui demander ça va encombrer son atelier pendant quelques heures ^^


----------



## oligo (27 Janvier 2010)

NapoProxy a dit:


> la mise à jour de la CG tu peux la faire toi même c'est pas compliqué
> 
> mais si tu veux le faire chier tu peux lui demander ça va encombrer son atelier pendant quelques heures ^^



Je pense plutôt qu'il voulait dire "changement de la CG"
... La mise à jour n'aurait en effet aucun sens :rateau::rateau:


----------



## leellow (27 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Je pense plutôt qu'il voulait dire "changement de la CG"
> ... La mise à jour n'aurait en effet aucun sens :rateau::rateau:



non non il m'a bien parlé de mise à jour de la CG.... Je suis vraiment une merde (excusez moi l"expression) en ce qui concerne l'informatique mais sur le coup et en lisant ce forum j'en savais plus que lui. Comme la mise à jour que je peux faire moi même :s il m'a aussi parlé de flashage de la CG, m'a demandé le mac pour une semaine ce que j'ai refusé car je bosse dessus (photogtraphie), donc il me le prend 3 jour. 
Le soucis c'est que depuis le début je l'informe sur son boulot (les série d'imac à éviter, les soucis que je rencontrais, le fait que je n'étais pas la seule à avoir ses problèmes), je ne suis même pas sur qu'il ai contacter apple pour avoir ses infos, je l'ai vu moi même fouiller sur des forums pour savoir ou était le soucis etc.
J'ai pas voulu lui dire que la mise à jour je pouvais la faire moi même et que quoi qu'il arrive ca ne changerait rien pour ne pas que ca devienne un conflit, mais j'avoue je perds patience.
Surtout quand je demande un 24 pouces en échange et qu'il me dit que c'est impossible alors qu'il y en a encore en vente sur son site.


----------



## oligo (27 Janvier 2010)

... Mais tu y perds avec un 24! 
Car quand Apple aura réglé le problème, ton 27 sera tout de même bien mieux que le 24!


----------



## leellow (27 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> ... Mais tu y perds avec un 24!
> Car quand Apple aura réglé le problème, ton 27 sera tout de même bien mieux que le 24!



Totalement d'accord ! Mais si je demande un échange c'est pas pour avoir un 3ieme 27 défectueux :s   sachant que c'est pas aujourd'hui que les problèmes sur ses machines vont cesser.


----------



## oligo (27 Janvier 2010)

Moi je pense que c'est entrain de se régler... Plusieurs indices me font penser ça :
1) Le retard des livraisons (sûrement dus à des vérifications des chaînes de montages)
2) Le fait qu'Apple parle d'un deuxième Patch qui règlerait les problèmes autant de flickering que de jaunisse
3) Le fait qu'il y ait de moins en moins de mécontents (et les stats de ce site le prouvent...

Maintenant, je peux me tromper... Mais je me souviens des iMacs 24 qui avaient également des problèmes d'écran qui sautait et autres freeses... Et ben ça a été réglé par une MAJ software!


----------



## pierrot2k (27 Janvier 2010)

Il vaut mieux attendre :
1/ que les stocks des dalles/Imac 27" reviennent à la normale (dans le cas d'une réparation avec changement dalle > chose que l'on m a proposé)
2/ que les problèmes divers et variés décrits sur ce post (qui sont pour moi matériels) soient résolus.


Mes suppositions seraient que les problèmes d'uniformités seraient liés à la dalle (le SAV de techniciens me l'a confirmé photos à l'appui)
Que les problèmes de flickering et corruption d'images seraient liés à la carte graphique (le plus logique)


----------



## Steadyson (27 Janvier 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39ZhQLLzxlI

Il a fait ça (c'est ma vidéo) pendant 15 min ce soir pour la première fois depuis une semaine et demie...
Depuis 15 min, il ne le fait plus :S
Etait-ce un problème temporaire qui aurait aussi vite disparu ou faut s'attendre à ce que ça revienne ???


----------



## bambougroove (27 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> 2) Le fait qu'Apple parle d'un deuxième Patch qui règlerait les problèmes autant de flickering que de jaunisse


*Où as-tu vu que le 2ème correctif règlerait le problème de jaunisse ?*

Ce n'est indiqué ni dans la news de MacGé, ni dans celle de Mac4ever, seul l'écran qui saute (flash, scintillement, flickering et autres joyeusetés ) étant évoqué !!

MacGé : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/141041/un-second-correctif-pour-les-imac-27-d-ici-trois-semaines

Mac4ever : http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51348/un_second_correctif_pour_les_imac_27_dont_l_ecran_flashe/


----------



## aliflore (28 Janvier 2010)

Steadyson, tu as le problème de flickering (ou sursaut d'images + écran noir de quelques secondes) qui touche de nombreux iMac 27.

J'ai eu le même problème que toi et le phénomène n'a fait que s'accentuer de plus en plus.
J'ai fait marcher le SAV pour remplacer ma machine et je te conseille de faire de même car ça m'étonnerait que ça s'arrange pour ton Imac.

Regarde de quelle semaine de production il est.

Mon premier était de la semaine 50 en 2009.
Mon 2ème que j'ai depuis une semaine et qui marche parfaitement pour l'instant est de la semaine 03 en 2010.

Tiens-nous au courant mais ça sent l'échange


----------



## Steadyson (28 Janvier 2010)

C'est une semaine 52...
Je l'ai acheté en grande surface donc j'ai peur que l'échange soit contre une même machine de même date de fabrication... vu que ça doit être le même lot ^^


----------



## aliflore (28 Janvier 2010)

Ca dépend, si tu as pris l'applecare, tu les appelles directement en leur expliquant le problème et c'est eux qui gèrent le problème de retour sans passer par ton revendeur.


----------



## Steadyson (28 Janvier 2010)

Non pas d'Applecare, j'avais plus les 300 encore nécessaire...
Maintenant, il n'a qu'une semaine et demie...


----------



## SimonL (28 Janvier 2010)

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que si c'est logiciel, pourquoi tous les possesseurs d'Imac 27" n'ont-ils pas ce problème ?  Mon premier 27" a sauté dans sa première heure d'utilisation, j'ai reçu un autre que j'utilise depuis le 12 décembre sans problème (pourvu que ça dure !), si c'est logiciel, c'est pas normal ...  Si ?

Simon


----------



## Steadyson (28 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sait pas si c'est normal mais je viens de contacter le SAV d'Apple pour leur demander conseil à savoir si ça valait la peine que j'échange...
Le gars bien sympa qui s'est morfondu en excuse m'a dit que ça servait pas à grand chose que le problème pouvait arriver sur d'autres machines et m'a dit que d'ici 3 semaines environ, ils allaient me recontacter pour me donner la procédure pour résoudre le problème...
Wait and see donc, le problème n'est pas réapparu depuis hier soir...
Pourvu que ça dure ^^


----------



## pinkipou (28 Janvier 2010)

Juste pour vous dire qu'après une semaine d'utilisation, de mon 3 eme Imac core 7, je n'ai pas constaté de sursauts d'écran. Pour info mon Imac a été construit semaine 03.
Et je peux vous dire que je m'en sert beaucoup !


----------



## BIBITCHE (28 Janvier 2010)

cela va faire un mois que je l'ai est je n'est aucun problème a constater.


----------



## dcl78 (28 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Juste pour vous dire qu'après une semaine d'utilisation, de mon 3 eme Imac core 7, je n'ai pas constaté de sursauts d'écran. Pour info mon Imac a été construit semaine 03.
> Et je peux vous dire que je m'en sert beaucoup !



Chanceux !

Mon deuxième i5 (semaine 03), lui, est reparti...
Snifff


----------



## kiks (28 Janvier 2010)

Idem que bibitche pour moi, presque un mois d'utilisation quotidienne et rien à signaler au niveau des sursauts d'écran. 
Pour info, construit en semaine 50.


----------



## BIBITCHE (28 Janvier 2010)

je ne sais pas quand il a était construit mais je n'ai pas de souci c'est étrange que les autres en on...


----------



## pinkipou (28 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Chanceux !
> 
> Mon deuxième i5 (semaine 03), lui, est reparti...
> Snifff



C'est pas par ce qu'il fonctionne aujourd'hui qu'il ne fonctionnera pas demain ! !


----------



## BIBITCHE (28 Janvier 2010)

j'espère qu'il fonctionnera encore pendant longtemps!
de toute façon il est garantit trois ans d'ici là je suis tranquille.


----------



## dcl78 (28 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> C'est pas par ce qu'il fonctionne aujourd'hui qu'il ne fonctionnera pas demain ! !



Oui !
Croisons les doigts...


----------



## pinkipou (28 Janvier 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Oui !
> Croisons les doigts...



Vu que c'est mon troisième Imac, je reste très méfiant vis a vis de ce défaut qui peut ressurgir n'importe quand !


----------



## altec (28 Janvier 2010)

Salut a tous,

Je viens de lire le topic et suite a la vente de mon imac24, je voulais reprendre le 27" ce week end mais avec le problème de jaunisse et d'écran qui saute, ca me motive moyennement  je ne sais que faire !

Je sais qua planète saturn il en reste 20 alors comment connaitre la semaine de production ?

merci


----------



## kanolet (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je suis aussi dans l'incertitude pour l'achat d'un 27". J'ai un 24" qui marche très bien et me ravie tous les jours, mais c'est vrai que j'ai très envie de le changer. Il est tellement beau...Seulement, je crains avoir des problèmes avec le nouveau , alors que tout fonctionne nickel sur le mien...Je sais que le mieux est l'ennemi du bien, mais si je pouvais être rassurée sur la semaine de production à choisir, et surtout comment connaitre la semaine de production...
Merci d'avance si quelqu'un peut expliquer...


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Janvier 2010)

kanolet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis aussi dans l'incertitude pour l'achat d'un 27". J'ai un 24" qui marche très bien et me ravie tous les jours, mais c'est vrai que j'ai très envie de le changer. Il est tellement beau...Seulement, je crains avoir des problèmes avec le nouveau , alors que tout fonctionne nickel sur le mien...Je sais que le mieux est l'ennemi du bien, mais si je pouvais être rassurée sur la semaine de production à choisir, et surtout comment connaitre la semaine de production...
> Merci d'avance si quelqu'un peut expliquer...



Je crois que le N° de la semaine de fabrication est indiqué par le 4° et le 5° caractère du N° de série...Mais fais une recherche sur les forums avec comme mots clé "semaine fabrication"


----------



## altec (29 Janvier 2010)

kanolet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis aussi dans l'incertitude pour l'achat d'un 27". J'ai un 24" qui marche très bien et me ravie tous les jours, mais c'est vrai que j'ai très envie de le changer. Il est tellement beau...Seulement, je crains avoir des problèmes avec le nouveau , alors que tout fonctionne nickel sur le mien...Je sais que le mieux est l'ennemi du bien, mais si je pouvais être rassurée sur la semaine de production à choisir, et surtout comment connaitre la semaine de production...
> Merci d'avance si quelqu'un peut expliquer...


 

moi j'ai plus de machine du tout, dur d'attendre encore plusieurs semaines y a une rupture dans les mag prés de chez moi et la ou l'imac est dispo les stock doivent daté de decembre :-(


----------



## achille_talon (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir !

J ai commandé mon i5 le 31.12.2009... Expedition initialement prevue le 15.01.2010, repoussee au 29.01.2010... Un gars de l AppleStore en ligne m a appelé pizr m informer que mon i5 partait du depot le 03.02.2010 !

Bien evidemment, j ai cherché a en savoir plus sur les problemes des 27"... Le gars m a indiqué qu Apple avait effectivement eu des soucis avec un lot de cartes graphique. Des qu ils ont eu les retours des consommateurs, ils ont bloqué les expeditions des commandes online et ont changé les pieces deffectueuses. Ils ont ensuite fsit de nombreux tests avant de reprendre les envois.

Voilà...

Desole pour les accents, j ecris depuis mon iphone...


----------



## poilopathe (29 Janvier 2010)

quinze jours que mon premier iMac est reparti...
pour le deuxième, mon APR ne peut pas m'indiquer de date de réception...
par contre il confirme qu'Apple a rencontré des problèmes avec le 27"...

je croise les doigts pour ne pas attendre trop longtemps : en sachant que ma première commande date de fin novembre, je commence à me liquéfier.


----------



## Steadyson (29 Janvier 2010)

achille_talon a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> J ai commandé mon i5 le 31.12.2009... Expedition initialement prevue le 15.01.2010, repoussee au 29.01.2010... Un gars de l AppleStore en ligne m a appelé pizr m informer que mon i5 partait du depot le 03.02.2010 !
> 
> ...



C'est plus un lot, c'est au moins 10 péniches remplies lol


----------



## bambougroove (29 Janvier 2010)

achille_talon a dit:


> Des qu ils ont eu les retours des consommateurs, ils ont bloqué les expeditions des commandes online et ont changé les pieces deffectueuses.


Ils sont longs à la détente, des "retours des consommateurs" ça fait un moment qu'il y en a !!  

J'attends mon 3ème iMac vers le 10 février, et en fait je préfèrerais l'avoir dans un peu plus longtemps, histoire que tous ces problèmes soient réglés


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

achille_talon a dit:


> Desole pour les accents, j ecris depuis mon iphone...




C'est pourtant simplissime d'écrire sur un iPhone avec des accents. Il suffit de laisser le doigt appuyé sur la lettre où il faut mettre un accent. Et la liste des caractères  accentués s'affiche. Ensuite on glisse le doigt sur cette liste jusqu'à l'accent souhaité et on relâche. 

De rien !!


----------



## achille_talon (30 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour l'info... mais je n'ai pas dit que je ne savais pas le faire... mais j'ai sous-entendu que cela prenais plus de temps pour écrire du texte au kilomètre ! Côté iPhone, ne te fais pas de souci pour moi l'ami...


----------



## SimonL (30 Janvier 2010)

achille_talon a dit:


> Merci pour l'info... mais je n'ai pas dit que je ne savais pas le faire... mais j'ai sous-entendu que cela prenais plus de temps pour écrire du texte au kilomètre ! Côté iPhone, ne te fais pas de souci pour moi l'ami...


 
Alors tu es totalement inexcusable, et si ! on se fait du souci pour toi, mais en effet pas côté iPhone 

Simon


----------



## dcl78 (1 Février 2010)

La keynote sur l'iPad a eu lieu, et comme je l'avais prévu il y a quelques semaines à ce sujet, aucune question des journalistes à l'issue de cette conférence sur les problèmes des iMac 27"...
A part çà, on va nous dire que les journalistes font bien leur boulot...
Ah mais oui, j'oubliais... "Apple ne s'exprime jamais sur les problèmes qu'elle rencontre"...
La bonne excuse, tiens...
Je reste convaincu que la presse/sites spécialisés Apple est, dans son ensemble, au garde à vous.
Les faits sont là...


----------



## xao85 (1 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> La keynote sur l'iPad a eu lieu, et comme je l'avais prévu il y a quelques semaines à ce sujet, aucune question des journalistes à l'issue de cette conférence sur les problèmes des iMac 27"...
> A part çà, on va nous dire que les journalistes font bien leur boulot...
> Ah mais oui, j'oubliais... "Apple ne s'exprime jamais sur les problèmes qu'elle rencontre"...
> La bonne excuse, tiens...
> ...



Malheureusement comme tu l'as si bien dit, la presse était là pour l'Ipad. Vu le retard sur les imac qui est considérable, je pense qu'apple essaye de régler le problème... en espérant qu'ils y arrivent.


----------



## pistache18 (1 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> La keynote sur l'iPad a eu lieu, et comme je l'avais prévu il y a quelques semaines à ce sujet, aucune question des journalistes à l'issue de cette conférence sur les problèmes des iMac 27"...
> A part çà, on va nous dire que les journalistes font bien leur boulot...
> Ah mais oui, j'oubliais... "Apple ne s'exprime jamais sur les problèmes qu'elle rencontre"...
> La bonne excuse, tiens...
> ...



Chez Apple, la communication est contrôlée d'une main de fer, à tel point que cela est devient même ridicule.

Je t'invite à visionner cette vidéo accablante pour Apple :

http://vimeo.com/7624915


----------



## dcl78 (1 Février 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Chez Apple, la communication est contrôlée d'une main de fer, à tel point que cela est devient même ridicule.



Les liens ne sont pas bons.
Mode Troll On : Censure ? Mode Troll Off


C'est bon, j'y suis arrivé en enlevant "apple-et-la-censure-des-médias" de l'adresse HTML


----------



## pistache18 (1 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Les liens ne sont pas bons.
> Mode Troll On : Censure ? Mode Troll Off
> 
> 
> C'est bon, j'y suis arrivé en enlevant "apple-et-la-censure-des-médias" de l'adresse HTML



J'ai corrigé. Tu peux retirer les mauvais liens dans ta citation.


----------



## dcl78 (1 Février 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> J'ai corrigé. Tu peux retirer les mauvais liens dans ta citation.



Voilà ! 

J'aime la démarche et la manière dont il le dit !
Bravo !

PS : à l'attention des Fanboys Apple qui risquent de prendre rapidement partis sur ce thème glissant : *"j'aime, que dis-je, j'adooore Apple, mais qui aime bien, châtie bien !"*


----------



## pistache18 (1 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Voilà !
> 
> J'aime la démarche et la manière dont il le dit !
> Bravo !
> ...



Moi aussi j'adore Apple, mais pour autant, doit-on tout leur pardonner ? Il est bon de garder son sens critique, sinon cela devient sectaire, au premier sens du terme ! 

Pour revenir au blog de Lokan, je le trouve bien sympathique ce petit gars. Une forte personnalité  au service de sa passion pour Apple.


----------



## dcl78 (1 Février 2010)

Oui, moi aussi je le trouve très bien ce Lokan !

Allez, +1 dans mes signets !
J'aime les lieux d'échanges, de débats et les grandes gueules ; au moins çà vit !
Merci !


----------



## pistache18 (1 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Oui, moi aussi je le trouve très bien ce Lokan !
> 
> Allez, +1 dans mes signets !
> J'aime les lieux d'échanges, de débats et les grandes gueules ; au moins çà vit !
> Merci !



Oui, les passions sont faîtes pour être partagées, et Lokan, passé son côté un peu "m'as tu vu", sait faire passer sa passion pour Apple avec brio.


----------



## djiss92 (1 Février 2010)

j'ai acheté mon imac le 12 décembre 2009, depuis quelques jours j'ai le même problème cité plus  haut dans les commentaires. Sursaut de l'image pendant quelques secondes, l'image coupée par des bandes lumineuses de quelques centimètres. Comment pouvoir ce faire entendre, et réparer ce bug. (j'ai déjà télécharger le patch pour la carte ati, le problème se représente.


----------



## pistache18 (1 Février 2010)

djiss92 a dit:


> j'ai acheté mon imac le 12 décembre 2009, depuis quelques jours j'ai le même problème cité plus  haut dans les commentaires. Sursaut de l'image pendant quelques secondes, l'image coupée par des bandes lumineuses de quelques centimètres. Comment pouvoir ce faire entendre, et réparer ce bug. (j'ai déjà télécharger le patch pour la carte ati, le problème se représente.



Bonjour & Merci, deux mots bien utiles dans la langue française.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Février 2010)

djiss92 a dit:


> j'ai acheté mon imac le 12 décembre 2009, depuis quelques jours j'ai le même problème cité plus  haut dans les commentaires. Sursaut de l'image pendant quelques secondes, l'image coupée par des bandes lumineuses de quelques centimètres. Comment pouvoir ce faire entendre, et réparer ce bug. (j'ai déjà télécharger le patch pour la carte ati, le problème se représente.




Eh bien tu fais comme les autres: Direction SAV !
Passe par ton revendeur et...Bonne chance !


----------



## toto160 (1 Février 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Chez Apple, la communication est contrôlée d'une main de fer, à tel point que cela est devient même ridicule.
> 
> Je t'invite à visionner cette vidéo accablante pour Apple :
> 
> http://vimeo.com/7624915



Au fûr du temps je déteste de plus en plus Apple. Le faite de tout censurer afin de faire croire que leurs produits ont une performance et une qualité inégalé, ça me gonfle!!!! Et je ne parle pas que de ce problème de sursauts, mais aussi des problèmes d'iPhone (ou d'iPod je sais plus) qui ont explosés et qu'Apple a essayé d'étouffer l'affaire.... Vraiment, je déteste de plus en plus la société Apple, Steve Jobs, leur garantie d'1 an au lieu de 2, le fait qu'ils se la "pête", leurs prix exorbitants, le faite qu'ils communiquent avec personnes quel que soit le sujet, et la liste est longue!!!! Mais.... je dois avoué que j'aime certains de leur produits. C'est un peu contradictoire, mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## dendritique (2 Février 2010)

Parmi ceux d'entre vous qui ont l'écran qui flashe, la nouvelle mise à jour a-t'elle réglé le problème (au moins temporairement, il est trop tôt pour dire si c'est définitif, c'est évident...)?


----------



## xao85 (2 Février 2010)

Mis à jour les enfants, faites nous part de ce qui se passent sur vos bécanes!


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2010)

Salut.

Ma question va être simple :

Pensez-vous qu'il est sage aujourd'hui d'acheter un iMac 27 pouces ou vaut'il mieux attendre?

Par ailleurs, je n'ai pas vraiment compris si le souci concernait tous les 27 Pouces.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Ma question va être simple :
> 
> ...




     .........


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2010)

C'est par rapport à ces news qui semble corrigé un souci de sursaut mais pas celui de l'écran jaune.

Du coup, est-ce sage d'en acheter un ou d'attendre encore un peu ?


----------



## dcl78 (2 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'est par rapport à ces news qui semble corrigé un souci de sursaut mais pas celui de l'écran jaune.
> 
> Du coup, est-ce sage d'en acheter un ou d'attendre encore un peu ?



Tu donnes la réponse toi-même, il me semble...
Est-il sage d'acheter un iMac dont un des défauts rencontrés (la dominante jaune) ne semble pas être corrigé par la dernière mise à jour ?
Je te laisse le choix de la réponse qui pour moi, me paraît évident...


----------



## xao85 (2 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'est par rapport à ces news qui semble corrigé un souci de sursaut mais pas celui de l'écran jaune.
> 
> Du coup, est-ce sage d'en acheter un ou d'attendre encore un peu ?



Je te conseille d'attendre, j'en ai vu pas mal dire, qu'il vaut mieux attendre que les délais d'expédition repasse à 24H ce qui signifierai que les chaînes de production aurait repris un rythme de croisière normal. Je pense celà juste. 

Enfin pour ma part si j'avais à acheter un imac, j'attendrai la révision suivante.


----------



## Xian (2 Février 2010)

Tu ne pourras jamais être certain de ne pas tomber sur un mauvais modèle, que tu achètes un iMac, un téléphone, une voiture ou un livre de poche.

Il semble que la probabilité de défaut était anormalement élevée pour le new iMac, mais on ne peut jamais être sûr.

Je dois dire que le mien va comme une fusée, sans sursaut d'écran, même après la mise à jour de ce matin 

Le problème d'homogénéité de dalle, je m'en suis rendu compte en faisant ce test . Sans cela, je n'aurais sans doute jamais rien vu. Je ne sais pas si je vais faire appel à l'Apple Care. Peut-être quand je serai certain de recevoir une dalle parfaite, si cela arrive un jour.


----------



## divoli (2 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'est par rapport à ces news qui semble corrigé un souci de sursaut mais pas celui de l'écran jaune.
> 
> Du coup, est-ce sage d'en acheter un ou d'attendre encore un peu ?



Personnellement, je te conseillerais d'attendre. Même si tu pourrais recevoir un iMac sans aucun souci, on ne peut pas dire que la situation soit très claire pour le moment, et commander ne ferait qu'accentuer le phénomène d'engorgement que connait Apple actuellement. 

Bref, pour le moment le feu est à l'orange ou au rouge, difficile à dire, mais certainement pas au vert.


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2010)

Merci pour tous ces conseils, je vais attendre ou passer au 21, car le portable vient de rendre âme et ma femme se retrouve sans ordi du coup.


----------



## dcl78 (2 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> La keynote sur l'iPad a eu lieu, et comme je l'avais prévu il y a quelques semaines à ce sujet, aucune question des journalistes à l'issue de cette conférence sur les problèmes des iMac 27"...
> A part çà, on va nous dire que les journalistes font bien leur boulot...
> Ah mais oui, j'oubliais... "Apple ne s'exprime jamais sur les problèmes qu'elle rencontre"...
> La bonne excuse, tiens...
> ...



Suite à la dernière news, je me dois de retirer mes propos, tout du moins concernant MacGé !
Que les autres sites/revues spécialisées en prennent de la graine !


----------



## djiss92 (2 Février 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Pour ma part, le téléchargement du patch sur le site Apple  n'a rien changé. Plus rien pendant 2 jours, et puis à nouveau le même problème. j'ai la chance d'avoir pris l'extension de garantie chez mon revendeur.


----------



## vaiko666 (2 Février 2010)

djiss92 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour ma part, le téléchargement du patch sur le site Apple  n'a rien changé. Plus rien pendant 2 jours, et puis à nouveau le même problème. j'ai la chance d'avoir pris l'extension de garantie chez mon revendeur.



Hum... pas bien compris là, 2 jours ???? Je croyais qu'il était sorti tôt ce matin ???


----------



## oligo (2 Février 2010)

Tu dois pas parler du même patch, car il est sortit il y a moins de 24 heures.. 
Sûrement que le NOUVEAU patch règle ton problème!


----------



## pistache18 (2 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je te conseille d'attendre, j'en ai vu pas mal dire, qu'il vaut mieux attendre que les délais d'expédition repasse à 24H ce qui signifierai que les chaînes de production aurait repris un rythme de croisière normal. Je pense celà juste.
> 
> Enfin pour ma part si j'avais à acheter un imac, j'attendrai la révision suivante.




Justement à ce sujet, attendre pour une RevB, oui mais combien de temps ?

Habituellement quelle est la durée de vie d'une RevA ? 6 mois  ? 1 an ? A votre avis les problèmes rencontrés vont ils accélérer ou bien freiner la sortie de la RevB ?


----------



## divoli (2 Février 2010)

Il faudrait déjà savoir selon quels critères on définit qu'une révision est A ou B ou C. Personnellement, j'estime qu'il y a un risque à chaque révision, à considérer selon le nombre et le type de nouveaux composants. Et encore, les problèmes du genre défaut de fabrication peuvent apparaitre au bout de plusieurs mois, et peuvent n'être reconnus par Apple que sur le tard (15 mois pour la CG 8600M ayant équipé les MBP).

Je n'ai pas fait de statistiques précises, d'autant qu'il n'y a pas de règles précises, mais il doit y avoir un laps de temps compris entre 8 et 12 mois entre chaque révision.

Enfin, Apple cherche à régler les problèmes qui se posent pour chaque révision, elle ne déclare pas forfait en passant à la révision suivante. Chaque révision est potentiellement problématique, l'important étant de ne pas se précipiter et attendre les premiers retours.


----------



## bambougroove (2 Février 2010)

Correctif installé ce matin, mais je n'ai pas utilisé l'iMac depuis, je rentre juste.

J'ai pris le risque - bien que je n'avais pas constaté de sursaut d'écran sur mes 2 premiers iMac 27" i7, mais je n'ai le 2ème que depuis le 8 janvier et l'on sait d'après les témoignages sur le forum que ce problème peut arriver après plusieurs semaines d'utilisation - car ce firmware était proposé dans la mise à jour automatique.

La nuit dernière, j'ai cru voir à deux reprises un scintillement très bref de l'écran, mais bon il était très tard j'étais peut-être fatiguée


----------



## pm4 (3 Février 2010)

Bon allez... je rajoute mon expérience à la longue liste de soucis 27'...

Ca fait du bien d'en parler docteur... Mais je vous en prie...

Au second démarrage; premier bug écran gris avec les phrases en multilingue...
Mais non c'est rien tout va bien il ne peut pas ne pas marcher...

Et puis de ci et de là, un finder qui redémarre on ne sait pourquoi, un finder qui se bloque, un petit flash au démarrage, un autre écran gris, des applications qui buggent...

Mais non c'est rien, tout va bien...

Bon Ok retour en magasin... 
C'est les barrettes mémoires rajoutées peut-être... Merde tout ça pour économiser trois sous et ne pas le faire faire d'origine par apple... pour un i7 tout option, j'ai été rat...

Ah c'est la carte vidéo... Ah ? SAV 10jours !

Voilà docteur... Oui tenez voilà 50 pour la consultation et merci !


----------



## dcl78 (4 Février 2010)

pm4 a dit:


> Bon allez... je rajoute mon expérience à la longue liste de soucis 27'...
> 
> Ca fait du bien d'en parler docteur... Mais je vous en prie...
> 
> ...



J'en souris mais je ne devrait pas (plus par le ton de ton post que de tes problèmes bien entendu)
Bon courage.


----------



## pinkipou (4 Février 2010)

Bonjour, pour info, 14 jours après avoir reçu mon troisième Imac core i7, je vous informe que je n'ai constaté aucun soucis. La mise à jour de l'écran s'est bien déroulée.
Mon Imac a été construit semaine 03.


----------



## dcl78 (4 Février 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Bonjour, pour info, 14 jours après avoir reçu mon troisième Imac core i7, je vous informe que je n'ai constaté aucun soucis. La mise à jour de l'écran s'est bien déroulée.
> Mon Imac a été construit semaine 03.



Bon sang, tu as de la chance... Mon deuxième était aussi de la semaine 03...
Je croise les doigts pour toi


----------



## aliflore (4 Février 2010)

Pour moi aussi, 2ème iMac i7 reçu depuis 15j et tout fonctionne correctement.

Par contre, je n'ai pas osé faire la mise à jour de l'écran car il semble qu'il y ait quelques cas d'écrans noirs après celle-ci, donc je ne prends pas le risque tant que tout va bien.

Pourvu que ça dure ...


----------



## cedcat (4 Février 2010)

Mon Imac 27 I5, as eu quelques soucis de sursaut d'image le premier jour d'utilisation, retour SAV centre agrée Apple, vu la lenteur pour recevoir les pièces, j'ai repris l'ordi après 15 jours de SAV sans aucune intervention faute de pièce et de renseignement. Depuis la mise a jour n°2 je ne constate plus de sursaut d 'image mais le centre de réparation ma contacter pour changer la dalle car ils ont enfin reçu la pièce. Que dois-je faire attendre voir si les symptômes reviennent ou je fais changer la dalle même sans retour des sursauts.

cordialement ?


----------



## pierrot2k (4 Février 2010)

A prendre avec des pincettes mais visiblement, au bout d'un certain nombre d'échange, Apple "offre" 15% de remboursement en guise de dédommagement.
Source : http://www.macrumors.com/2010/02/04...unds-to-purchasers-of-troubled-27-inch-imacs/


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> A prendre avec des pincettes mais visiblement, au bout d'un certain nombre d'échange, Apple "offre" 15% de remboursement en guise de dédommagement.
> Source : http://www.macrumors.com/2010/02/04...unds-to-purchasers-of-troubled-27-inch-imacs/


A noter que cela concerne l'Angleterre, et apparemment les USA également.


----------



## dcl78 (4 Février 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> A prendre avec des pincettes mais visiblement, au bout d'un certain nombre d'échange, Apple "offre" 15% de remboursement en guise de dédommagement.
> Source : http://www.macrumors.com/2010/02/04...unds-to-purchasers-of-troubled-27-inch-imacs/



Je suis très surpris car jusqu'à présent, les remises maxi d'Apple sont plafonnées à 100 euros (j'avais demandé un Apple Care offert, qui m'a été refusé pour cette même raison) mais bon, si Apple a enfin décider d'adopter la bonne attitude commerciale vis a vis de ses clients multi-touchés par ces problèmes, alors c'est tant mieux !


----------



## xao85 (4 Février 2010)

cedcat a dit:


> Mon Imac 27 I5, as eu quelques soucis de sursaut d'image le premier jour d'utilisation, retour SAV centre agrée Apple, vu la lenteur pour recevoir les pièces, j'ai repris l'ordi après 15 jours de SAV sans aucune intervention faute de pièce et de renseignement. Depuis la mise a jour n°2 je ne constate plus de sursaut d 'image mais le centre de réparation ma contacter pour changer la dalle car ils ont enfin reçu la pièce. Que dois-je faire attendre voir si les symptômes reviennent ou je fais changer la dalle même sans retour des sursauts.
> 
> cordialement ?



Une dalle neuve ne peut pas faire de mal!


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> A prendre avec des pincettes mais visiblement, au bout d'un certain nombre d'échange, Apple "offre" 15% de remboursement en guise de dédommagement.
> Source : http://www.macrumors.com/2010/02/04...unds-to-purchasers-of-troubled-27-inch-imacs/


Tiens, Anthony a dû lire ton intervention.


----------



## NapoProxy (4 Février 2010)

dédommagement UK et USA et nous on est quoi ? ^^

et en même temps je suis à 2 demies journées posées juste pour rendre mon premier et recevoir mon deuxième imac27 
donc oui j'ai des rtt!! mais bon bloqué chez soi y'a mieux pour les occuper :hein:

d'autant plus que mon actuel sursaute aussi :s
j'attends avec impatience la MaJ en croisant les doigts


----------



## pierrot2k (4 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Tiens, Anthony a dû lire ton intervention.


Je pense surtout que la rumeur a fait le tour du web.
Surtout que comme d'habitude ce n'est rien d'officiel de la part d'Apple et c'est quelques personnes (certainement très peu) qui se sont vu offert ce geste commercial (après longues discussions j imagine).
Enfin je ne suis pas un bon exemple puisque j'ai propagé la rumeur


----------



## poilopathe (5 Février 2010)

oyez oyez !

d'après macbidouille (http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...e-des-problemes-de-dalles-lcd-sur-les-imac-27), il s'agirait bien d'un problème de dalle.
Apple, avec la deuxième mise à jour firmware (qui concerne effectivement la dalle) la majorité des problèmes semblent être résolus.

donc, la bonne nouvelle : on sait d'où ça vient.
la mauvaise : bon courage pour les attentes (échange ou achat !)

j'espère quand même recevoir mon deuxième avant noël


----------



## xao85 (5 Février 2010)

poilopathe a dit:


> oyez oyez !
> 
> d'après macbidouille (http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...e-des-problemes-de-dalles-lcd-sur-les-imac-27), il s'agirait bien d'un problème de dalle.
> Apple, avec la deuxième mise à jour firmware (qui concerne effectivement la dalle) la majorité des problèmes semblent être résolus.
> ...



Alleluiaaaaaa!


----------



## Steadyson (5 Février 2010)

NapoProxy a dit:


> dédommagement UK et USA et nous on est quoi ? ^^
> 
> et en même temps je suis à 2 demies journées posées juste pour rendre mon premier et recevoir mon deuxième imac27
> donc oui j'ai des rtt!! mais bon bloqué chez soi y'a mieux pour les occuper :hein:
> ...


Elle est déjà dispo l'update


----------



## NapoProxy (5 Février 2010)

c'est le truc "tremblement d'image"  ? :mouais:

parce que franchement ça ressemble pas du tout à un tremblement 

j'ai fait la MaJ hier soir 

Wet and sea


----------



## kiks (5 Février 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> Je pense surtout que la rumeur a fait le tour du web.
> Surtout que comme d'habitude ce n'est rien d'officiel de la part d'Apple et c'est quelques personnes (certainement très peu) qui se sont vu offert ce geste commercial (après longues discussions j imagine).
> Enfin je ne suis pas un bon exemple puisque j'ai propagé la rumeur



Hello,
Ce n'est pas une rumeur, ayant un applecare j'avais demandé un remplacement de ma dalle à domicile, ne pouvant pas me priver de la machine.

Après 10 jours, la société de maintenance m'a prévenu que la dalle n'était pas disponible et que apple ne communiquait aucun délai de livraison. J'ai donc re-contacté l'applecare en milieu de semaine dernière qui m'a alors demandé de patienter jusqu'au début de cette semaine. Ensuite, le service client d'apple m'a contacté ce lundi pour me signaler que les délais de réparation étaient très longs et ils m'ont spontanément proposé un remboursement de mon imac 27" avec 15% de plus pour le désagrément.

Mon imac est repartit mercredi et je dois dire que la personne du SAV apple suit parfaitement mon dossier et me donne des nouvelles fréquemment.

Pour ce qui est des longues discussions, ça n'a pas été nécessaire je vous assure.

Au fait, j'ai commandé mon imac le 27 novembre 2009 et je l'ai depuis le 18 décembre.


----------



## iMac27Laurent (5 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai fait la nouvelle MAJ. J'ai un modèle 2009 27" i5 de la semaine 51 qui n'avait pas la jaunisse mais le scintillement. Le scintillement se révélait après plusieurs heures de fonctionnement, car je n'éteins pas mon iMac... il se met en veille et je l'active dès que j'en ai besoin. J'ai patienté avant l'éventuel remplacement à cause de la jaunisse que j'aurai pu récolter en sus... j'ai attendu le sd patch et maintenant je vais attendre un peu. 

Pour l'instant depuis hier pas de scintillement mais je me méfie car je suis resté parfois longtemps sans problèmes... j'attends encore et je vous tiens au jus.

Pour répondre aux critiques que certains portent à Apple... je dis que ceci ne remet pas le produit en cause même si en ce moment une vague de soucis attaque l'iMac dernier cri.... après tout il vous reste le bon vieux PC; à vous de choisir. Moi j'ai choisi Mac pour utilisation ergonomique et intuitive etc... Pour le staff Apple; ils ne sont pas dans mon bureau à côté de mon mac, donc tout va bien.

Laurent


----------



## bambougroove (6 Février 2010)

iMac27Laurent a dit:


> Pour répondre aux critiques que certains portent à Apple... je dis que ceci ne remet pas le produit en cause même si en ce moment une vague de soucis attaque l'iMac dernier cri....


+ 1 

Courage et patience à ceux qui subissent des problèmes d'écran ou qui attendent la livraison de leur iMac  
Ils seront bientôt corrigés d'une façon ou d'une autre, et ça vaut vraiment le coup d'attendre, c'est une superbe machine avec un plaisir et un confort d'utilisation inégalable !! :love:


----------



## Sklad. (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
Pour témoignage : mon iMac 27" présentait de très nombreux "scintillements" (du simple "flash" à l'écran noir...), plus l'écran qui saute avec le dock qui se retrouve dans le tiers supérieur de l'écran ; j'ai fait la MAJ le jour de sa sortie, et malgré mon utilisation "intensive" de l'ordi, je n'ai plus eu une seule fois le soucis ! 
Donc il semblerait qu'Apple est réglé -du moins dans mon cas- le problème ; m'enfin j'attends quand même le troisième remplaçant, car la dalle est très jaune (bien plus que mon premier iMac...), et l'échange est déjà en cours... 
Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Rico0o (6 Février 2010)

Petite question concernant cette dernière update du firmware, mon imac n'a jamais eu de soucis de sursaut d'écran et vu ce qu'on peut lire sur le risque d'écran noir après l'install je ne veux pas me risquer à faire cette update qui ne me sert à rien...
Seulement la mise à jour logiciel me la propose régulièrement, donc pas de soucis j'ignore, mais est ce qu'il continuera à me proposer ce truc ?
 Il n'y a pas moyen de l'ignorer définitivement ?
J'ai peur de l'installer un jour par mégarde avec d'autre mises à jour


----------



## Bétélgeuse (6 Février 2010)

Ca ne consolera pas les sinistrés des 27 Core 2 / I5 / I7!  mais malgré tout ce que l'on peut penser , le pourcentage des iMACS 27 affectés par les disfonctionnements tous problémes confondus reste extremement faible en rapport a la production  . Il s'établit trés exactement a l'échelle mondiale au 1er Février a 1,6 Appareils défectueux sur 5000 produits . 
Source : Sayling District Ouest Herald L.A. CAL.


----------



## dcl78 (6 Février 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Ca ne consolera pas les sinistrés des 27 Core 2 / I5 / I7!  mais malgré tout ce que l'on peut penser , le pourcentage des iMACS 27 affectés par les disfonctionnements tous problémes confondus reste extremement faible en rapport a la production  . Il s'établit trés exactement a l'échelle mondiale au 1er Février a 1,6 Appareils défectueux sur 5000 produits .
> Source : Sayling District Ouest Herald L.A. CAL.



Ben voyons...
Ni voit rien de personnel, Bételgeuse, dans ma réponse, mais les chiffres que cet organisme avance et dont tu te fais l'écho ne peuvent pas refléter la réalité !
1,6 sur 5000, c'est 0,032% des iMacs qui seraient concernés par ces pbs...
Ce pourcentage est bien inférieur à n'importe quel taux de retour moyen dans le monde de l'industrie, plus généralement autour des 1% (et dans ce cas, plutôt un excellent chiffre !)
De plus, comment expliques-tu qu'avec un taux record comme celui que tu avances, de nombreux "sinistrés" comme tu les appelles, en sont pour certains (et j'en fais parti) à leur 2ème, 3ème voir 4ème machine défectueuse *CONSECUTIVES* ?
Là, on ne parle plus de pourcentage mais de probabilités !!!
Probabilités en l'occurrence très élevées et sans commune mesure avec les chiffres avancés !


----------



## Bétélgeuse (6 Février 2010)

Rico0o a dit:


> Petite question concernant cette dernière update du firmware, mon imac n'a jamais eu de soucis de sursaut d'écran et vu ce qu'on peut lire sur le risque d'écran noir après l'install je ne veux pas me risquer à faire cette update qui ne me sert à rien...
> Seulement la mise à jour logiciel me la propose régulièrement, donc pas de soucis j'ignore, mais est ce qu'il continuera à me proposer ce truc ?
> Il n'y a pas moyen de l'ignorer définitivement ?
> J'ai peur de l'installer un jour par mégarde avec d'autre mises à jour




Idem ! mais un conseil laisse tomber ! elle continuera a apparaitre  mais ignore la ! moi aussi j'ai aucun probléme sur mon 27 , cette MAJ a été créee a mon avis dans l'urgence , si tu la charge , rien n'est sur ! Pour certains c'est OK et pour d'autres c'est pas bon du tout !! pour ma part j'ai téléchargé la MAJ de Itunes , point barre ....


----------



## dcl78 (6 Février 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Idem ! mais un conseil laisse tomber ! elle continuera a apparaitre  mais ignore la ! moi aussi j'ai aucun probléme sur mon 27 , cette MAJ a été créee a mon avis dans l'urgence , si tu la charge , rien n'est sur ! Pour certains c'est OK et pour d'autres c'est pas bon du tout !! pour ma part j'ai téléchargé la MAJ de Itunes , point barre ....



Si c'est le cas, alors il s'agit d'une attitude particulièrement irresponsable d'Apple !
D'ailleurs, pour tous les derniers iMacs sortis des chaînes de production, je ne comprend pas que ces machines sortent des chaînes sans ces mises à jour officiellement sorties pour être curatives aux problèmes d'écrans rencontrés !
Comment Apple peut annoncer faire le nécessaire sur ces problèmes et continuer à sortir les iMacs concernés comme au premier jour de production (puisqu'il s'agit officiellement, d'un problème software, ce dont je doute...) ; c'est une attitude paradoxale !


----------



## bambougroove (6 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Si c'est le cas, alors il s'agit d'une attitude particulièrement irresponsable d'Apple !
> D'ailleurs, pour tous les derniers iMacs sortis des chaînes de production, je ne comprend pas que ces machines sortent des chaînes sans ces mises à jour officiellement sorties pour être curatives aux problèmes d'écrans rencontrés !
> Comment Apple peut annoncer faire le nécessaire sur ces problèmes et continuer à sortir les iMacs concernés comme au premier jour de production (puisqu'il s'agit officiellement, d'un problème software, ce dont je doute...) ; c'est une attitude paradoxale !


Mon 3ème iMac 27" i7 a été fabriqué semaine 05, expédié le 1er février et reçu le 4 février.
Je n'ai pas le firmware dans les mises à jour automatique.
Le nécessaire a donc bien été fait en usine.


----------



## dcl78 (6 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Mon 3ème iMac 27" i7 a été fabriqué semaine 05, expédié le 1er février et reçu le 4 février.
> Je n'ai pas le firmware dans les mises à jour automatique.
> Le nécessaire a donc bien été fait en usine.



Ah ! Très bien alors !
Mon deuxième iMac (semaine 03) ne l'avait pas lui...
Donc, les choses vont dans le bon sens...
Mon troisième arrive normalement ce lundi ; je verrai bien... Il est de la semaine 6.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (6 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Ben voyons...
> Ni voit rien de personnel, Bételgeuse, dans ma réponse, mais les chiffres que cet organisme avance et dont tu te fais l'écho ne peuvent pas refléter la réalité !
> 1,6 sur 5000, c'est 0,032% des iMacs qui seraient concernés par ces pbs...
> Ce pourcentage est bien inférieur à n'importe quel taux de retour moyen dans le monde de l'industrie, plus généralement autour des 1% (et dans ce cas, plutôt un excellent chiffre !)
> ...



Assez d'accord avec ton analyse , cependant en allant plus loin , ce journal spécialisé californien précise a contre courant de toutes les statistiques mondiales que des informations plus fantaisistes les unes que les autres et de toutes nature apparaissent et circulent sur tous les sites spécialisés et surtout qu'un faux procés est en réalité intenté au géant Américain qui selon lui a toujours répondu présent lorsque la compétence et la réactivité de la maison était engagée .  A partir de la ou se situe la réalité ... grande question . Toutes ces dernières infos me parviennent de mon frère qui travaille chez Dorma CAL. dans Silicone Valley . Je communique a tous l'adresse Internet du journal des réception .


----------



## dcl78 (6 Février 2010)

D'accord avec toi pour toutes les infos fantaisistes qui circulent sur la toile, mais c'est Internet... avec tous ses avantages comme ses inconvénients... 
Cependant, les infos de ce journal sont à ranger dans la catégorie "Fantaisiste" qu'ils dénoncent...
Pas très sérieux ce journal...
Cependant, je suis bien sûr très intéressé pour connaître l'adresse internet de ce journal (que je n'arrive pas à trouver d'ailleurs sur les moteurs de recherche).


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Février 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Assez d'accord avec ton analyse , cependant en allant plus loin , ce journal spécialisé californien précise a contre courant de toutes les statistiques mondiales que des informations plus fantaisistes les unes que les autres et de toutes nature apparaissent et circulent sur tous les sites spécialisés et surtout qu'un faux procés est en réalité intenté au géant Américain qui selon lui a toujours répondu présent lorsque la compétence et la réactivité de la maison était engagée .  A partir de la ou se situe la réalité ... grande question . Toutes ces dernières infos me parviennent de mon frère qui travaille chez Dorma CAL. dans Silicone Valley . Je communique a tous l'adresse Internet du journal des réception .



La probabilité d'avoir 2 ou 3 iMac 27" défectueux *d'affilé* ne peut pas se vérifier avec un taux de panne si faible...C'est mathématique !
Plus cette situation existe plus le nombre de pannes est conséquent.
Le nombre de gagnants récidivistes sur 2 ou 3 jeux successifs au loto est d'autant plus élevé que le nombre de gagnants est grand.


----------



## bichoc (6 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

Pour information, dans le même domaine, pouvez-vous m'indiquer comment est alimenté ce site en informations:
http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php

Merci


----------



## dcl78 (6 Février 2010)

bichoc a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour information, dans le même domaine, pouvez-vous m'indiquer comment est alimenté ce site en informations:
> http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php
> ...



Ce sont les utilisateurs qui l'alimentent (tout du moins, ceux qui en ont connaissance et ceux qui ont pris la peine de le faire...)


----------



## bichoc (6 Février 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais est-ce que ces utilisateurs sont représentatifs de la clientèle Apple en général ou seulement d'une partie. Par exemple USA ou Andorre ? 
Plus sérieusement, ce site est-il digne d'intérêt ?
Bonne soirée


----------



## dcl78 (6 Février 2010)

bichoc a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais est-ce que ces utilisateurs sont représentatifs de la clientèle Apple en général ou seulement d'une partie. Par exemple USA ou Andorre ?
> Plus sérieusement, ce site est-il digne d'intérêt ?
> Bonne soirée



Pour la représentativité, bien sûr que non...
Pour l'intérêt, oui !
En l'absence de communication officielle d'Apple sur le sujet, c'est un des  seuls indicateurs existants à ce jour concernant ces problèmes.
Ce site ne peut donner que des tendances à défauts de chiffres précis.
Moi-même, je ne l'ai renseigné qu'à mon premier iMac 27" ; je me suis rendu compte en écrivant cette réponse, que je ne l'ai pas fait pour le deuxième... La colère peut-être...


----------



## bichoc (6 Février 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse, 
je me rassure en attendant mon 27" i5 !


----------



## Bétélgeuse (6 Février 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> La probabilité d'avoir 2 ou 3 iMac 27" défectueux *d'affilé* ne peut pas se vérifier avec un taux de panne si faible...C'est mathématique !
> Plus cette situation existe plus le nombre de pannes est conséquent.
> Le nombre de gagnants récidivistes sur 2 ou 3 jeux successifs au loto est d'autant plus élevé que le nombre de gagnants est grand.



Assez juste comme analyse mais il peut y avoir des paramétres qui perturbent la logique , Prenons un exemple : La production Chinoise sur une chaine X destinée a l'Europe concerne X appareils est en cours d'assemblage . En faisant un zoom sur les ordinateurs de cette chaine , si une série des composants de toute nature fabriquée par un sous traitant concernant ces appareils destinés a l'Europe est déffectueuse et passe par hasard a travers le controle qualité ... Que deviennent les calculs de probabilité les plus avançées et ... les mathématiques ... Toute logique devient obsolet


----------



## dcl78 (6 Février 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Assez juste comme analyse mais il peut y avoir des paramétres qui perturbent la logique , Prenons un exemple : La production Chinoise sur une chaine X destinée a l'Europe concerne X appareils est en cours d'assemblage . En faisant un zoom sur les ordinateurs de cette chaine , si une série des composants de toute nature fabriquée par un sous traitant concernant ces appareils destinés a l'Europe est déffectueuse et passe par hasard a travers le controle qualité ... Que deviennent les calculs de probabilité les plus avançées et ... les mathématiques ... Toute logique devient obsolet



Pas d'accord.
Les exemples de machines défectueuses consécutives se retrouvent aussi bien en Europe, qu'aux USA (voir le Forum Apple entre autre) et au Canada (d'où je reviens d'un petit séjour fort sympathique et où j'ai pu discuter avec un responsable du rayon Apple du magasin Futurshop à Montréal qui m'a confirmé de nombreux retours depuis mi-novembre).
Bref, le problème est général et donc les probabilités prennent au contraire tous leurs sens !
*Je pense qu'il faut vraiment garder en mémoire le fait que s'il s'agissait d'un problème anodin ou d'un pourcentage normal comme certains voudraient nous le faire croire, il ne pourrait pas exister de cas de récidives successives telles que certains en rencontrent !* 
Il n'y a que les mauvaises langues et les Fanboys (qui ont du jus de pomme dans les veines) qui diront très naïvement et bêtement, qu'ils n'ont pas eu de chances... Ben voyons... Quelle mauvaise foi !!!


----------



## pistache18 (7 Février 2010)

Absolument d'accord avec toi, dcl78.

Les problèmes rencontrés autour de l'Imac 27 constituent le plus sérieux revers qu'ait connu Apple.

Le nier en essayant en faire passer des rumeurs dont la source et le protocole est invérifiable, est une attitude complètement fanatique de fanboys, qui se sentent touché dans leur orgueil.


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Février 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Absolument d'accord avec toi, dcl78.
> 
> Les problèmes rencontrés autour de l'Imac 27 constituent le plus sérieux revers qu'ait connu Apple.
> 
> Le nier en essayant en faire passer des rumeurs dont la source et le protocole est invérifiable, est une attitude complètement fanatique de fanboys, qui se sentent touché dans leur orgueil.



Tout Vrai !!!


----------



## dcl78 (7 Février 2010)

Pierre,

Tes photos sont superbes !
Très très grand talent !
Certains portraits sont absolument magnifiques, notamment ceux de la rubrique "Street" : j'adore !
Bravo.


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Février 2010)

Merci DCL, ca fait plaisir...


----------



## mac-ouille (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de m'inscrire sur ce site car j'ai besoin de vos lumières...
Mon vaio rend l'âme, j'ai donc décider de faire le grand saut et d'acquérir mon premier mac.
Je craque totalement sur l'imac 27"(que je compte compléter avec une tablette ou un portable par la suite essentiellement pour le taf) , je m'étais décidé mais vu les problèmes d'écran et de dalle, je ne suis plus sur de rien. Alors que faire?

- J'attend ou pas ?

- Je compte en faire une utilisation intensive principalement web, films, musique et un petit pes de temps en temps. Les principaux logiciels que j'utilise sont in design, xpress et photoshop. 

-Dois je booster la carte graphique?
-Quel système audio 2.1 me conseillez-vous?
-Est il possible de regarder la tv sur le mac et comment?

Merci pour vos conseils!


----------



## pistache18 (7 Février 2010)

mac-ouille a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je viens de m'inscrire sur ce site car j'ai besoin de vos lumières...
> Mon vaio rend l'âme, j'ai donc décider de faire le grand saut et d'acquérir mon premier mac.
> Je craque totalement sur l'imac 27"(que je compte compléter avec une tablette ou un portable par la suite essentiellement pour le taf) , je m'étais décidé mais vu les problèmes d'écran et de dalle, je ne suis plus sur de rien. Alors que faire?
> 
> ...



Oui, il est préférable d'attendre même si il semblerait qu'Apple soit sur la bonne voie pour enfin résoudre les soucis du Imac 27. 

La carte graphique 4850 est la mieux adaptée à son usage. Pour regarder la tv, une cle tnt externe, tout simplement.


----------



## mac-ouille (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de m'inscrire sur ce site car j'ai besoin de vos lumières...
Mon vaio rend l'âme, j'ai donc décider de faire le grand saut et d'acquérir mon premier mac.
Je craque totalement sur l'imac 27"(que je compte compléter avec une tablette ou un portable par la suite essentiellement pour le taf) , je m'étais décidé mais vu les problèmes d'écran et de dalle, je ne suis plus sur de rien. Alors que faire?

- J'attend ou pas ?

- Je compte en faire une utilisation intensive principalement web, films, musique et un petit pes de temps en temps. Les principaux logiciels que j'utilise sont in design, xpress et photoshop. 

-Dois je booster la carte graphique?
-Quel système audio 2.1 me conseillez-vous?
-Est il possible de regarder la tv sur le mac et comment?

Merci pour vos conseils!


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Février 2010)

mac-ouille a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je viens de m'inscrire sur ce site car j'ai besoin de vos lumières...
> Mon vaio rend l'âme, j'ai donc décider de faire le grand saut et d'acquérir mon premier mac.
> Je craque totalement sur l'imac 27"(que je compte compléter avec une tablette ou un portable par la suite essentiellement pour le taf) , je m'étais décidé mais vu les problèmes d'écran et de dalle, je ne suis plus sur de rien. Alors que faire?
> 
> ...




ça va ! ça va !, on a compris !............. (attention tu te répètes !)


----------



## iMac27Laurent (8 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Pierre,
> 
> Tes photos sont superbes !
> Très très grand talent !
> ...




Tout à fait d'accord, les photos de Pierre sont superbes. J'adore les jeux de profondeurs de champ.

C'était la petite parenthèse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------

Pour info ma dernière maj du firmware semble stable, mais j'attends un moment où j'utiliserai plus longuement mon mac. 

Je reste prudent, car j'ai plus la conviction que ce n'est pas vraiment un firmware qui pourrait régler le problème correctement. Si d'autres iMac ont été revu au niveau hardware c'est qu'il était d'avantage question de matériel que de logiciel. Sinon un simple patch aurait suffit pour tout le monde.

Est-il encore temps de prendre un apple care 2 mois après l'achat ?


----------



## dcl78 (8 Février 2010)

iMac27Laurent a dit:


> Est-il encore temps de prendre un apple care 2 mois après l'achat ?



Tu peux souscrire l'AppleCare Protection Plan à tout moment pendant la période de garantie limitée d'un an. La couverture fournie par l'AppleCare Protection Plan débute à la date d'achat du matériel...

Plus que quelques heures et ma troisième machine arrive...:rateau:


----------



## iMac27Laurent (8 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Tu peux souscrire l'AppleCare Protection Plan à tout moment pendant la période de garantie limitée d'un an. La couverture fournie par l'AppleCare Protection Plan débute à la date d'achat du matériel...
> 
> Plus que quelques heures et ma troisième machine arrive...:rateau:




Ok Merci. Je pense qu'un Apple care ne serait de trop dans ces soucis rencontrés.


----------



## dcl78 (8 Février 2010)

iMac27Laurent a dit:


> Ok Merci. Je pense qu'un Apple care ne serait de trop dans ces soucis rencontrés.



Oui !
Mon avis est qu'il devrait être offert aux clients "multirécidivistes" des machines défectueuses !
Ce serait la moindre des choses... Mais non... Ils ne veulent pas...


----------



## NapoProxy (8 Février 2010)

bonjour à toutes et à tous 

moi ce que j'aime bien avec apple c'est qu'on vient de m'appeler directement pour me prévenir de la MaJ  (déjà installé)
ça c'est du SaV 

imaginez microsoft appeler chaque client pour leur dire qu'il y a une MaJ pour tel ou tel bug.. 

y'aurait plus de chômage ^^


----------



## bambougroove (8 Février 2010)

NapoProxy a dit:


> moi ce que j'aime bien avec apple c'est qu'on vient de m'appeler directement pour me prévenir de la MaJ  (déjà installé)
> ça c'est du SaV


C'est cool 

Ça montre également l'importance quantitative du problème, et bien sûr qu'Apple met tout en oeuvre pour y remédier 

Vivement le règlement de tous ces problèmes de "jeunesse" pour pouvoir profiter en toute quiétude de cette merveille :love:



NapoProxy a dit:


> imaginez microsoft appeler chaque client pour leur dire qu'il y a une MaJ pour tel ou tel bug..
> y'aurait plus de chômage ^^


----------



## iMac27Laurent (9 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Oui !
> Mon avis est qu'il devrait être offert aux clients "multirécidivistes" des machines défectueuses !
> Ce serait la moindre des choses... Mais non... Ils ne veulent pas...



Là je suis à 1000% d'accord. Quand je pense que certain comme toi en sont au 3ème envoi... (allez me parler de probabilités sur plusieurs millions de MacUser) apple devrait offrir l'apple care sans rechigner !! c'est ce qui s'appellerait de la fidélisation intelligente.

Ceci étant toujours pas de scintillement depuis la seconde maj... croisons les doigts. Je laisse mon iMac allumé en permanence (la mise en veille fait simplement son travail)

Comme je le disai n'yant pas été victimle des taches jaunes... je ne voulais pas prendre de risque inutile pour un échange.


----------



## dcl78 (9 Février 2010)

Mon 3ème iMac est arrivé cet après-midi.
Et devinez quoi...
Je fais durer un peu le suspense...
Pas de problème d'écran cette fois-ci !
Après une récupération de mes données de 3 heures et demi via Time Machine, l'ordinateur fonctionne très bien !
Petite paranthèse, je confirme que cet écran (hormis sa taille, superbe !), est de piètre qualité quant au rendu des noirs, notamment hors axe... Absolument à l'opposé de ce que nous vante Apple... L'écran de mon iMac 24" était bien meilleur...
Je fais la mise à jour des logiciels ; là, plus d'1,5Go de mises à jour...
De mémoire, pas de trace des mises à jours concernant l'écran (donc, çà confirme bien ce que disait Bambougroove à ce sujet).
Le téléchargement des mises à jour terminé, l'ordinateur se relance et reste bloqué sur un écran blanc !:mouais:
Vu le nombre de mises à jour, j'ai été très patient ; j'ai attendu plus d'une demie-heure... mais toujours rien... J'entend les orgues au démarrage, mais écran blanc bloqué...
J'essaye toute les manips possibles (démarre + Maj, démarre +Alt etc etc) mais toujours inefficace... Là, je commence sérieusement à me poser la question du disque dur HS...
J'insère le DVD d'installation et fait un démarrage + C : même résultat !
Celà fait maintenant 1 heure que je suis sur ce *NOUVEAU* problème...
J'EN AI MARRE, PLUS QUE MARRE...
Heureusement que j'ai d'autres Macs à la maison qui eux, marchent parfaitement, car je serais nouveau switcher, çà ne ferait aucun pli : 3 Macs d'affilés défectueux : "APPLE ne sait plus faire d'ordinateur !"
Je vais me coucher pour essayer de me calmer en espérant que demain matin, l'iMac redémarrera bien (on ne sait jamais... ).
En tout cas, tout çà ne sent pas bon encore une fois, et je prédis encore un certain temps au téléphone avec le SAV d'Apple...
Marre, marre, marre, marre !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dendritique (9 Février 2010)

^Bon courage!!!!


----------



## dcl78 (9 Février 2010)

Couché à 3H00 du matin et debout à 7H00... :sick:
Je rallume fébrilement l'iMac éteint depuis 4 heures, et là...
HALLELUJAAAAAAAHHHHHHH !!!!!!!! :love::rateau:
Il boot normalement !!!!
Promis, j'irai ce matin brûler un cierge ! 
Moralité de l'histoire : "mieux vaut avoir un écran blanc qu'un écran noir..."
Bon, je repose les pieds sur terre et je m'empresse de faire une vérif du disque dur que je suspectais d'être la cause du problème : donc, boot sur le CD d'installation et vérif du disque : rien, RAS, tout va bien... Ouf...
Bon, ne comptez pas sur moi pour diagnostiquer ce qui s'est passé... J'en sais rien du tout...
J'espère *ENFIN*, pouvoir *ENFIN* profiter de mon ordinateur... Pitié...
Le problème sur mon premier iMac s'était manifesté au bout de 2 jours...
Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## iMac27Laurent (9 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Petite paranthèse, je confirme que cet écran (hormis sa taille, superbe !), est de piètre qualité quant au rendu des noirs, notamment hors axe... Absolument à l'opposé de ce que nous vante Apple... L'écran de mon iMac 24" était bien meilleur...



Une sonde pourrait régler ce problème. Je remarque que quasiment personne ne calibre son écran lors d'un achat. Les réglages usines ne sont pas les meilleurs et le passage d'un écran calibré par défaut à un calibrage maison dans ses conditions d'utilisation selon la luminosité... apporte bel et bien une différence comme entre le jour et la nuit.

C'est exactement comme le réglage de la balance des blancs d'un appareil photo : qui le fait ? pratiquement personne et pourtant la différence est nette après réglage.


----------



## pistache18 (9 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Couché à 3H00 du matin et debout à 7H00... :sick:
> Je rallume fébrilement l'iMac éteint depuis 4 heures, et là...
> HALLELUJAAAAAAAHHHHHHH !!!!!!!! :love::rateau:
> Il boot normalement !!!!
> ...



Content pour toi, tu le mérites bien !


----------



## bambougroove (9 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Mon 3ème iMac est arrivé cet après-midi.
> Et devinez quoi...
> Je fais durer un peu le suspense...
> Pas de problème d'écran cette fois-ci !




Même pas une légère jaunisse ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h23 ----------




iMac27Laurent a dit:


> Une sonde pourrait régler ce problème. Je remarque que quasiment personne ne calibre son écran lors d'un achat. Les réglages usines ne sont pas les meilleurs et le passage d'un écran calibré par défaut à un calibrage maison dans ses conditions d'utilisation selon la luminosité... apporte bel et bien une différence comme entre le jour et la nuit.
> 
> C'est exactement comme le réglage de la balance des blancs d'un appareil photo : qui le fait ? pratiquement personne et pourtant la différence est nette après réglage.


Je l'avais fait avec le 1er iMac mais ça n'avait pas changé grand chose au problème de jaunisse.
Je ne l'ai pas fait pour les 2 autres car la jaunisse est légère, je vais tester sur le 3ème reçu il y a 4 jours.

Connais-tu des outils pour cela, autres que ceux de l'OS ?


----------



## dcl78 (9 Février 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Content pour toi, tu le mérites bien !



Merci Pistache !


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------




iMac27Laurent a dit:


> Une sonde pourrait régler ce problème. Je remarque que quasiment personne ne calibre son écran lors d'un achat. Les réglages usines ne sont pas les meilleurs et le passage d'un écran calibré par défaut à un calibrage maison dans ses conditions d'utilisation selon la luminosité... apporte bel et bien une différence comme entre le jour et la nuit.
> 
> C'est exactement comme le réglage de la balance des blancs d'un appareil photo : qui le fait ? pratiquement personne et pourtant la différence est nette après réglage.



Aucun problème avec tes arguments, et notamment celui de la balance des blancs. 

Cependant, les défauts que je constate ne peuvent pas être corrigés par une calibration car il s'agit ici de défauts "physiques".
Exemples les plus gênants : 
1) Fuites du rétro-éclairage aux quatre coins de l'écran (absolument pas gênant pour toutes les tâches informatiques générales, mais très embêtant sur de la vidéo, et notamment les noirs et les barres noires des films 2.35).
2) Directivité marquée affectant encore les noirs (qui dans ce cas, deviennent gris de plus en plus clair, au fur et à mesure que l'on se positionne hors axe, verticalement comme horizontalement). Cette directivité augmente également la présence des fuites du rétro-éclairage dans les coins...
3) Cette même directivité affecte également la netteté de l'image, mais là encore, c'est surtout visible sur des images sombres.

Cette dalle plaira ou ne plaira pas en fonction de l'usage principal que l'on en fait : étalonnage photo et vidéo, s'abstenir... Pour le reste (une très grande majorité), çà passe très bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> Même pas une légère jaunisse ?



Si...
Visible uniquement sur des mires adéquates...
Me concernant, ce serait la moitié droite de l'écran qui virerait légèrement au jaune.
Plus les bords, non homogènes, du aux fuites de rétro-éclairage...


----------



## iMac27Laurent (9 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Même pas une légère jaunisse ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h23 ----------
> 
> ...



Une sonde de chez Colorvision. Je parle ici d'outils indépendants aux réglages machines qui n'apporteront rien ou pas grand chose. Une sonde est un outil plu sou moins professionnel selon le budget qu'on lui alloue. Mais il y a des modèles de bases qui sont pas mal et qui rende un bon service. Regarde ici pour le principe : http://www.arnaudfrichphoto.com/calibrage-calibration/colorplus.htm

Cet outil est très utilisé et est indispensable aux graphistes sur Mac/PC.

Par ailleurs je n'ai pas pris le temps de voir les sondes pour écran à LED car c'est le cas du Mac et des futurs écrans à venir. En calant sur LCD il y a peut être moyen, mais je ne suis pas certain.
Pour l'histoire des taches jaunes, je penche plus pour le défaut des LED en terme de température, mais je ne sais pas si ça se règle, j'ai des doutes, sinon on en parlerai ci et là.

Je n'ai pas eu ce soucis sur mon 27" d'où mon intérêt à le conserver quelques temps dans l'attente de ce fameux patch sd édition., car je souffrais du scintillement et de l'écran qui se divisait.

Pour l'instant pas de problèmes réapparus depuis la MAJ. Mais je reste méfiant.


----------



## bambougroove (9 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Si...
> Visible uniquement sur des mires adéquates...
> Me concernant, ce serait la moitié droite de l'écran qui virerait légèrement au jaune.
> Plus les bords, non homogènes, du aux fuites de rétro-éclairage...


Merci dcl pour ces précisions.
Ces défauts sont certes légers, pour une utilisation "basique", mais toujours présents après 3 exemplaires consécutifs :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------




iMac27Laurent a dit:


> ...
> Je n'ai pas eu ce soucis sur mon 27" d'où mon intérêt à le conserver quelques temps dans l'attente de ce fameux patch sd édition., car je souffrais du scintillement et de l'écran qui se divisait.


Merci Laurent pour toutes ces informations 

C'est rassurant de voir qu'il existe des dalles ne souffrant pas de la jaunisse, mais râlant de pas en avoir une après 2 échanges !!


----------



## Pierre C. (10 Février 2010)

J'attends désespérément mon remboursement... Pour ma part, cet iMac restera loin, loin de moi! Je pense même à switcher sur windows!!!

Ce qu'il y a de bien quand on a des soucis avec une marque c'est qu'on apprend pas mal de choses au passage. 

Comme la petite guerre entre Apple et Adobe au sujet du module flash non installé sur iPhone et puis suite à Apperture venu concurrencé Lightroom... l'histoire du 64bits sur photoshop... 
Bref un PC 2x moins performant qu'un mac fait tourner photoshop et la suite CS4 2x plus vite !!! D'où la magistrale discrétion sur la sortie d'Apperture 3... 
ben oui si Apple ce met le monde graphique totalement à dos leur machine ne se résumerons plus qu'a être des jouets pour enfants gâté !!!

Apparemment Apple change de fournisseur et/ou d'usine pour faire descendre ses coups tout au long de la production... Résultat nous payons tous le même prix mais pour des matériaux et/ou des assemblages différents. Exemple des macbook pro et leur écran venant de 3 endroits différents avec des qualités différentes!

Tout ca ce n'est évidement que des bruit de couloirs et si ca se trouve toutes les marques font pareils... La seul différence c'est qu'il n'y a pratiquement que pour Apple que les client vouent une confiance aveugle et un culte aussi fort mais apparemment la marque y prête maintenant peu d'attention

Pour ce qui est de la calibration avec sonde je confirme que ca ne change rien puisque l'écran ne fournit pas des couleur uniforme donc ce que l'on calibre correctement au centre fausse le reste des couleurs 10 cm plus loin. Alors il est beau leur écran sublime et homogène!!!
A se sujet, je rappelle que n'importe quel écran à partir de 150 euros retranscrit et de manière plus homogène les couleurs que l'iMac (je ne parle pas des fuites ou encore de l'angle de vision!) 
Je crois qu'Apple a définitivement cassé le mythe de l'écran "Led" en utilisant le plus pourri jamais créé 

Donc voilà pourquoi cet iMac qui était pour moi juste une station de travail à domicile en plus de celle du bureau, ne peut même pas remplir ce job

Pour relativisé, et je me répète, si c'est pour utiliser votre iMac comme un iPhone ca ne pose pas de problème mais ce n'est pas mon cas


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Février 2010)

ça fait un bon moment que je n'étais pas venu ici , et je constate que les écrans des iMac 27 sont toujours une grosse blague (selon la promesse Apple)...

J'admire votre patience messieurs...

C'est bien dommage que l'écran (le plus important dans un iMac ^^ ) soit si problématique alors que la machine est excellente...

J'attends toujours mon remboursement, et j'ai également laisse tombé l'idée d'un Mac Pro tres cher et pas si évolutif que ça...

Il me reste l'option Mac mini ou l'iMac 21.5 avec un 2e écran branché à coté...

D'ailleurs le 21.5 est il aussi touché que le 27 pour son écran ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h05 ----------




Pierre C. a dit:


> J'attends désespérément mon remboursement... Pour ma part, cet iMac restera loin, loin de moi! Je pense même à switcher sur windows!!!
> 
> Ce qu'il y a de bien quand on a des soucis avec une marque c'est qu'on apprend pas mal de choses au passage.
> 
> ...





Je suis completement d'accord avec toi sur la qualité de l'écran iMac par rapport à la promesse de Apple !

Par contre je ne saurais te conseiller d'éviter windows pour travailler...

Seul Xp est plus ou mons fonctionnel (mais bourré d'attaque virus en tout genre) et pour avoir un Pc portable de l'année derniere (dual core intel, 3 go ram et intel GMA) je peux te dire que photoshop CS4 rame énormément !

J'ai 1 seconde, voir plus de décalage entre la pression du stylet ( Wacom intuos 4) et le résultat à l'écran  !

et entre les plantages des logiciles au démarrage sans aucune raison, je ne peux que crier "méfiance" entre windows et utilisation pro !

Puis Time machine est de loin le plus gros avantage du Mac sur le PC...

Je suis comme toi je trouve que les machines Apple manquent de choix (pas de gamme intermédiaire) et ne sont pas si simples en cas de problemes, mais une fois trouvé une machine fiable (Mac mini, iMAC avec un 2e écran à coté ^^) le Mac reste de loin plus confortable...

J'ai hésité aussi à repasser sur PC, mais mon portable et ses divers "blocage" et "plantage" me rappel à l'ordre...tu veux bosser sur un ordinateur, éloigne toi de windows ^^ ou reste sur xp (drole quand meme en 2010)


----------



## Pierre C. (10 Février 2010)

C'est certains que l'OS mac est plus conviviale et plus performant il n'y a pas de doute mais dans ce cas qu'apple fasse de l'OS uniquement et pas de machine!

Pour avoir également un portable intel core duo 1.66gh sous Vista 3go ram actuellement et amicalement mis à ma disposition (vu que je n'ai profité de l'iMac qu'une semaine), je peux te dire que ca tourne très bien et mieux que sur le 27" donc je pense que tu dois avoir un soucis d'installation voir de virus.
As-tu bien activé l'OpenGL?

Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi sur le macpro qui n'est que peu évolutif et quand on voit ce que l'on a pour ce même prix en pc !!! Mais bon encore une fois si les utilisateurs acceptent de se faire rouler dans la farine ca n'est que pour son OS mais il y a des limite à ne pas dépassé!

Quand je vois mon iBook G4 sur lequel mon fils, âgé d'1 an et demi, marchait, sautait... sur lequel ma femme à renversé une tasse de café (iBook ouvert) et qu'Aujourd'hui il fonctionne toujours sans aucun retour au SAV (je ne plaisant e pas!!!)!!! 

Quel fierté j'avais de dire aux utilisateur PC... "Voilà la différence entre mac et pc"en brandissant fièrement mon iBook!!!

Je pense qu'il est loin ce temps où ...


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Apperture venu concurrencé Lightroom



Sauf que LightRoom est arrivé bien après Aperture. Donc qui concurrence qui?


----------



## Pierre C. (10 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Sauf que LightRoom est arrivé bien après Aperture. Donc qui concurrence qui?



Gwen la date de sortie d'Aperture est d'octobre 2006 et celle de Lightroom janvier 2007 soit 3 mois... ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle bien après, non???

Surtout qu'Adobe avant cette date à toujours travaillé main dans la main avec Apple !!!
Regarde que depuis, les tutos officiels d'adobe sont en majorité fait sous windows contrairement à avant où ils étaient réalisé uniquement sous OS X


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> C'est certains que l'OS mac est plus conviviale et plus performant il n'y a pas de doute mais dans ce cas qu'apple fasse de l'OS uniquement et pas de machine!
> 
> Pour avoir également un portable intel core duo 1.66gh sous Vista 3go ram actuellement et amicalement mis à ma disposition (vu que je n'ai profité de l'iMac qu'une semaine), je peux te dire que ca tourne très bien et mieux que sur le 27" donc je pense que tu dois avoir un soucis d'installation voir de virus.
> As-tu bien activé l'OpenGL?
> ...









Oui Open GL est activé  et non je ne pense pas avoir de virus car photoshop 7 est également installé sur cette meme machine et lui tourne beaucoup mieux !

Sur mon ancien iMac 27 i5 , je peux te dire que CS4 était une vrai bombe !
Les zooms se faisant sans saccade ni aucun retard, un vrai confort ! ^^


----------



## dcl78 (10 Février 2010)

Attention aux "mauvaises appellations" !
Evitons de dire "écran à LED" ou "écran LED"... çà n'existe pas...
Seul le rétro-éclairage est à LED et beaucoup de gens pensent que ce sont de nouveaux écrans qui remplacent les LCD...
Il s'agit bien d'écrans LCD à rétro-éclairage LED, et continuons à les appeler comme çà en attendant les futurs écran OLED...


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Attention aux "mauvaises appellations" !
> Evitons de dire "écran à LED" ou "écran LED"... çà n'existe pas...
> Seul le rétro-éclairage est à LED et beaucoup de gens pensent que ce sont de nouveaux écrans qui remplacent les LCD...
> Il s'agit bien d'écrans LCD à rétro-éclairage LED, et continuons à les appeler comme çà en attendant les futurs écran OLED...





oui d'accord mais que fais tu d'une dalle IPS ?
tu connais la grosse différence de technologie entre les 2 ?
car meme la la dalle iMac n'est pas top ...


----------



## Pierre C. (10 Février 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Oui Open GL est activé  et non je ne pense pas avoir de virus car photoshop 7 est également installé sur cette meme machine et lui tourne beaucoup mieux !
> 
> Sur mon ancien iMac 27 i5 , je peux te dire que CS4 était une vrai bombe !
> Les zooms se faisant sans saccade ni aucun retard, un vrai confort ! ^^



Les saccades ne sont pas normal, il faut voir si les drivers de ta carte graphique sont à jours (conseillé par Adobe) ou si tu n'as pas une (mauvaise ^^) version de photoshop.
Car je te confirme que c'est plus fluide sous windows, une petite recherche sur le net et tu verras que beaucoup de post vont dans ce sens 
Mais bon ce n'est pas le but de ce post...

C'est en effet, bien du retro-éclairage "Led" utilisant la technologie IPS certe mais le plus mauvais jamais produit, comme je l'ai dis la réputation de cette technologie à pris un fameux coup avec cet iMac


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Les saccades ne sont pas normal, il faut voir si les drivers de ta carte graphique sont à jours (conseillé par Adobe) ou si tu n'as pas une (mauvaise ^^) version de photoshop.
> Car je te confirme que c'est plus fluide sous windows, une petite recherche sur le net et tu verras que beaucoup de post vont dans ce sens
> Mais bon ce n'est pas le but de ce post...
> 
> C'est en effet, bien du retro-éclairage "Led" utilisant la technologie IPS certe mais le plus mauvais jamais produit, comme je l'ai dis la réputation de cette technologie à pris un fameux coup avec cet iMac




PierreC tu bosses sur quel machine toi ?

Tu es photographe pro c'est bien ça ?

Je suis comme toi dans l'attente d'un remboursement de chez Apple, et moi aussi aucune machine ne semble convenir, sauf un iMac 21.5 avec un 2e écran en externe pour du bi écran justement...

Ma version de CS4 n'est pas une version officiel en effet ^^ mon photoshop 7 oui lui je l'ai bien acheté ^^
Je voulais testé CS4 avant d'investir (c'est un gros investissement photoshop)

Je vais tester la démo pour voir direct sur le site de Adobe ^^


----------



## roadkiller (10 Février 2010)

@ Sylvanhus : le 21,5 est encore plus frappé par la jaunisse que le 27...


----------



## toto160 (10 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Les saccades ne sont pas normal, il faut voir si les drivers de ta carte graphique sont à jours (conseillé par Adobe) ou si tu n'as pas une (mauvaise ^^) version de photoshop.
> Car je te confirme que c'est plus fluide sous windows, une petite recherche sur le net et tu verras que beaucoup de post vont dans ce sens
> Mais bon ce n'est pas le but de ce post...
> 
> C'est en effet, bien du retro-éclairage "Led" utilisant la technologie IPS certe mais le plus mauvais jamais produit, comme je l'ai dis la réputation de cette technologie à pris un fameux coup avec cet iMac



Faut pas déconner non plus. J'ai eu cet iMac (je l'es rendu suite aux scintillements et j'en recommanderais un bientôt). Je suis un étudiant en infographie et je peux dire que l'écran et que les couleurs sont magnifiques. Peut être qu'il n'est pas trop homogène (à vrai dire, je n'es pas fait attention)  mais à lire tes commentaires, on a l'impression qu'un écran monochrome est de meilleure qualité.


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Février 2010)

toto160 a dit:


> Faut pas déconner non plus. J'ai eu cet iMac (je l'es rendu suite aux scintillements et j'en recommanderais un bientôt). Je suis un étudiant en infographie et je peux dire que l'écran et que les couleurs sont magnifiques. Peut être qu'il n'est pas trop homogène (à vrai dire, je n'es pas fait attention)  mais à lire tes commentaires, on a l'impression qu'un écran monochrome est de meilleure qualité.







ben écoute va tester un écran IPS à rétroéclairage à LED , tu verras une autre homogéinité ! crois moi !


----------



## toto160 (10 Février 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> ben écoute va tester un écran IPS à rétroéclairage à LED , tu verras une autre homogéinité ! crois moi !



ouai peut être.... mais il est pas si dégueulasse que ça cet écran...


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Février 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> @ Sylvanhus : le 21,5 est encore plus frappé par la jaunisse que le 27...






Oui c'est pour ça que je disais "avec un 2e écran" à coté, car je me doute que le 27 comme le 21.5 sont de la meme chaine de fabrication, donc forcément les memes dalles...

Sinon il reste l'option Mac Mini, mais qu'est ce que ça vaut vraiment pour du photoshop CS4 ?

C'est toujours pareil , on est bloqué avec Apple quand on est graphiste...

Soit t'as un petit mini et tu prends un bon écran

 soit tu prends un iMac mais t'es obligé d'y accoler un 2e écran

soit tu investis une grosse somme dans un Mac Pro, mais 3 ans apres tu n'es pas sur de pouvoir trouver une carte graphique pour ce dernier si celle ci claque car Apple ne suit pas ses Mac Pro...

En gros y a peu de solution...

Apres on dit que Apple c'est la tranquilité pour travailler...oui si on change sa bécane tous les 3 ans ^^

J'appelle pas ça la tranquillité moi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h48 ----------




toto160 a dit:


> ouai peut être.... mais il est pas si dégueulasse que ça cet écran...




En couleur c'est correct , c'est vrai, mais à quoi bon avoir de bonnes couleurs si elles sont meme pas uniforme !?

Tout est dit...


----------



## Pierre C. (10 Février 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> PierreC tu bosses sur quel machine toi ?
> 
> Tu es photographe pro c'est bien ça ?
> 
> ...



En faite, figure toi que je suis dans une impasse car l'iMac était l'outil idéal pour travailler à la maison ou même pour travailler tout cours... hors mis le fait de sa dalle brillante qui impose de travailler dans le noir (mais moi j'adore, rire!)

Donc là, j'hésite réellement... le choix d'un 21,5" + un écran est envisageable... Mais l'entrée de gamme du 21,5 ne propose pas une carte graphique digne de ce nom et surtout ne va pas dans le sens de l'évolution des logiciels. 
De plus, à partir du moment où on investis dans un écran autant que se soit pour un bon que l'on pourra garder... donc à +ou- 700&#8364; 

Puis je suis quand même déçu par Apple et quand je vois ce que je peux avoir en pc...

Bref je ne sais pas du tout... ce dont je suis certains c'est qu'il me faut un écran que je puisse calibré! 
Après une fois dans les applications que j'utilise, à savoir la suite Adobe, que ce soit sur mac ou pc c'est kif kif à part certains raccourcis et le fait que sur pc tout tiens dans la fenêtre!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------

@Toto, tu es étudiant et c'est claire que tant que maintenant tu peux te contenter de l'écran de l'iMac mais dis toi que le jour ou tu bossera sur du Eizo avec une chaine graphique complètement calibré (en stage ou chez un employeur) tu auras du mal à travaillé sur un outil que tu ne peux pas calibré correctement...

Tu sais le côté, c'est toujours plus beau sur écran qu'une fois imprimé... le client lui il s'en fou! ce que tu lui montre sur ton écran c'est, à peu de chose prêt, ce qu'il doit voir une fois imprimé sinon... Aïe aïe...

Je veux juste dire que si la teinte des couleurs n'est pas la même partout comment savoir ou est la bonne si ce n'est sur les 5cm que calibre ta sonde... mais dans ce cas un 27" ne sert à rien!

Puis pour le reste sylvanhus à raison, Apple n'a jamais fait de l'évolutif quand il change de produit ben tu dois suivre ou t'en contenter...

Seul soucis c'est qu'avant les logiciel sortait tout le 5 ans et maintenant c'est tout les 2 ans donc les machines dans notre secteur doivent s'adapter


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> En faite, figure toi que je suis dans une impasse car l'iMac était l'outil idéal pour travailler à la maison ou même pour travailler tout cours... hors mis le fait de sa dalle brillante qui impose de travailler dans le noir (mais moi j'adore, rire!)
> 
> Donc là, j'hésite réellement... le choix d'un 21,5" + un écran est envisageable... Mais l'entrée de gamme du 21,5 ne propose pas une carte graphique digne de ce nom et surtout ne va pas dans le sens de l'évolution des logiciels.
> De plus, à partir du moment où on investis dans un écran autant que se soit pour un bon que l'on pourra garder... donc à +ou- 700
> ...






Sinon un Mac mini 2.53 avec 4 go ram , peut il faire l'affaire pour toi ?

Je me pose cette question pour moi meme également car mise à part cs4,Flash,illustrator et indisign je ne demande rien de plus à la machine...

Est-ce que le Mini serait une solution, qui du coup nous laisse le choix d'un bon écran... ?

Sinon PierreC tu as le 21.5 2e modele avec la 4670 en carte graphique dédiée qui coute 249 de plus avec le DD doublé...

Cela serait aussi un bon compromis avec un 2e écran ...

Le Dell 2206WA dalle ips correct en couleurs pour 300/350  en moyenne...


2x 22 pouces en bi écran cela peut être confortable pour toi ?


----------



## Pierre C. (10 Février 2010)

En faite, le problème du mac mini c'est la carte graphique donc je l'exclu car je pense que tout les logiciels s'orientent vers l'utilisation de la mémoire de la carte et là y en a pas!

Pour le Dell je m'orienterai plutot vers le 2209WA à 422&#8364; qui a très bonne réputation et si tu veux aller vers un 24" chez nec il y en a un à 700&#8364; qui est une petite merveille!

Après je pense que le bi écran avec le 21.5" est une meilleur solution que celle avec le mac mini... il faut juste savoir que le calibrage n'est correcte qu'en calibrant un seul écran à moins d'avoir 2 cartes graphiques


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Février 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> En faite, le problème du mac mini c'est la carte graphique donc je l'exclu car je pense que tout les logiciels s'orientent vers l'utilisation de la mémoire de la carte et là y en a pas!
> 
> Pour le Dell je m'orienterai plutot vers le 2209WA à 422 qui a très bonne réputation et si tu veux aller vers un 24" chez nec il y en a un à 700 qui est une petite merveille!
> 
> Après je pense que le bi écran avec le 21.5" est une meilleur solution que celle avec le mac mini... il faut juste savoir que le calibrage n'est correcte qu'en calibrant un seul écran à moins d'avoir 2 cartes graphiques





oui pardon faute de frappe c'est bien du 2209wa dont je parlais !

Pour la carte graphique le iMac 21.5 en a une avec une vrai mémoire de 256 mo dédiée !

Le 1er modele comme le mini est une mémoire partagée donc il prends sur la ram systeme, mais reste (d'apres les test) correct aussi meme pour du bi-écran...

La question ne vaut-il pas mieux prendre un Mini pendant 2 ans et passer sur le nouveau mini (plus costaud surement) voir un iMac avec un écran correct (ça arrivera bien un jour ^^ )

C'est une bonne question...?


----------



## Tuffgong (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Discussion fort interressante et enrichissante, cependant si l'on revient sur le suhjet du départ, peut-on avoir l'expérience de quelqu'un qui aurait téléchargé la seconde MAJ.
Qu'en est-il ? Les sursauts, écrans noirs etc, perturent-ils ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## dcl78 (10 Février 2010)

2ème jour en compagnie de ma troisième machine et tout va bien !
Plus que demain et je pulvériserai le record de longévité de l'iMac 27" i5 (deux jours pour ma première machine, 2 heures pour la deuxième).
Çà sent bon tout de même.


----------



## Julien D (10 Février 2010)

J'en suis à mon "3 ème Imac 27" I7 (2000 euros l'ordi). J'ai encore un soucis avec celui que je viens de recevoir. Il y a une grosse tâche au milieu. Ils ne veulent pas me l'échanger une 4ème fois et me propose un remboursement. Je n'ai pas l'apple care donc si je veux faire changer la dalle, il faut que je me déplace...
J'ai besoin de mon ordi tous les jours pour mon travail(je bosse dans la vidéo et j'ai de nombreux projets en cours). Si il me rembourse, cela va prendre du temps pour que je dispose d'une nouvelle machine. Je ne peux pas prendre autre chose qu'un Imac 27 pouces car je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter un mac pro + écran.

J'ai entendu des cas où l'échange avait été effectué au moins 4 fois . Est ce possible ?

J'ai payé pour une machine qui marche et non pas pour que l'on me rembourse...c'est dingue cette histoire!

J'en ai vraiment ras le bol. Je vais pas faire de la bonne pub à apple, ça s'est sûr!

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Julien


----------



## dcl78 (10 Février 2010)

Julien D a dit:


> J'en suis à mon "3 ème Imac 27" I7 (2000 euros l'ordi). J'ai encore un soucis avec celui que je viens de recevoir. Il y a une grosse tâche au milieu. Ils ne veulent pas me l'échanger une 4ème fois et me propose un remboursement. Je n'ai pas l'apple care donc si je veux faire changer la dalle, il faut que je me déplace...
> J'ai besoin de mon ordi tous les jours pour mon travail(je bosse dans la vidéo et j'ai de nombreux projets en cours). Si il me rembourse, cela va prendre du temps pour que je dispose d'une nouvelle machine. Je ne peux pas prendre autre chose qu'un Imac 27 pouces car je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter un mac pro + écran.
> 
> J'ai entendu des cas où l'échange avait été effectué au moins 4 fois . Est ce possible ?
> ...



Oui, il y a des gens qui en sont à leur 4ème machine donc cela doit être possible, en insistant...
Maintenant, puisqu'il semble que de toute façon tu dois changer cette troisième machine et que tu veuilles absolument ce modèle (un brin masochiste peut-être ? lol), qu'est-ce qui t'empêche de te faire rembourser et de faire une nouvelle commande par la suite (ou en même temps si tu en as les moyens bien entendu...)


----------



## Julien D (10 Février 2010)

Je pense que je vais accepter le remboursement...et en recommander un par la suite. Je veux cette Imac car il me convient parfaitement pour mes travaux vidéos musclés et surtout parce que  je le trouve très compétitif en terme de prix. Un mac pro serait vraiment trop chère pour moi.

Le problème est qu'apple me proposait un geste commercial de 100 euros et cela tient toujours même avec le remboursement( je voulais utiliser cette somme pour prendre l'Apple care et rajouter de ma poche 79 euros), mais en novembre ,j'avais payé l'Imac 27 pouces I7 1900 euros au lieu de 2000 euros car c'était le black friday.
Si je commande le même Imac je vais le payer 2000 euros cette fois si et donc je ne perd rien avec les 100 euros de geste commercial mais par contre je vais devoir payer l'Apple care en entier(179 euros).

Au final, c'est comme si je perdais 100 euros dans l'histoire alors que ça fait 2 mois que je galère avec ces changements d'Imac.Et je suis à 100 euros près.

C'est pas très logique mais bon...

Je vais essayer de demander un geste commercial de 200 euros à la place de 100 euros mais c'est pas gagné!

J'ai entendu parler de personnes ayant bénéficié de 15% de remise lors de remboursement. Est ce possible?

Merci pour vos réponses.

Julien


----------



## bambougroove (10 Février 2010)

Tuffgong a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> Discussion fort interressante et enrichissante, cependant si l'on revient sur le suhjet du départ, peut-on avoir l'expérience de quelqu'un qui aurait téléchargé la seconde MAJ.
> Qu'en est-il ? Les sursauts, écrans noirs etc, perturent-ils ?
> Merci pour vos réponses.


Il y a effectivement peu de retours suite au 2ème correctif (voir également la news à ce sujet).

Ce n'est pas bon ou mauvais signe, mais sans doute trop tôt sachant que ce problème peut intervenir à plus ou moins long terme comme l'indiquent les témoignages précédents.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------




dcl78 a dit:


> 2ème jour en compagnie de ma troisième machine et tout va bien !
> Plus que demain et je pulvériserai le record de longévité de l'iMac 27" i5 (deux jours pour ma première machine, 2 heures pour la deuxième).
> Çà sent bon tout de même.


Le "sursaut" c'est une chose, il y a d'autres problèmes moins "médiatisés" mais préoccupants 

Vérifie maintenant et dans quelques jours ton DD (utilitaire de vérification de disque) pour voir s'il y a problème de corruption à répétition (donc anormal) ou pas.
Sur mes 3 exemplaires, tous les DD ont présentés avec "clean install" (formatage et installation de l'OS) et après 2 jours et 5 jours d'utilisation pour le dernier des problèmes de ce genre, voir mon post à ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/5359138-post35.html

Par ailleurs, il s'avère que le SuperDrive raye les CD/DVD : à vérifier également avec un support qui ne craint rien 

C'est la mort dans l'âme que je vais renvoyer le 3ème et demander un remboursement en attendant des jours meilleurs, car je pense que tous ces problèmes sont inacceptables et inquiétants car pour certains ils sont de plus susceptibles de s'aggraver avec le temps, sans garantie que cela soit pris en charge par Apple.

Beaucoup de témoignages dans les forums francophones et anglophones font état d'iMac défectueux à répétition, dans mon cas : semaine 50/02/05 ... vous trouvez ça normal ????


----------



## dcl78 (10 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vérifie maintenant et dans quelques jours ton DD (utilitaire de vérification de disque) pour voir s'il y a problème de corruption à répétition (donc anormal) ou pas.
> Sur mes 3 exemplaires, tous les DD ont présentés avec "clean install" (formatage et installation de l'OS) et après 2 jours et 5 jours d'utilisation pour le dernier des problèmes de ce genre, voir mon post à ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/5359138-post35.html



Ok, je le ferai pour vérifier, mais il semble que nous n'ayons pas le même disque dur interne ; je n'ai pas de Seagate mais un Western Digital Caviar (modèle de 1To). Je le trouve d'ailleurs très silencieux...



bambougroove a dit:


> Par ailleurs, il s'avère que le SuperDrive raye les CD/DVD : à vérifier également avec un support qui ne craint rien



J'ai déjà glissé quelques CD et DVD et rien côté rayures.



bambougroove a dit:


> C'est la mort dans l'âme que je vais renvoyer le 3ème et demander un remboursement en attendant des jours meilleurs, car je pense que tous ces problèmes sont inacceptables et inquiétants car pour certains ils sont de plus susceptibles de s'aggraver avec le temps, sans garantie que cela soit pris en charge par Apple.
> 
> Beaucoup de témoignages dans les forums francophones et anglophones font état d'iMac défectueux à répétition, dans mon cas : semaine 50/02/05 ... vous trouvez ça normal ????



Non, et c'est INADMISSIBLE ! Bon courage.
PS : je ne me sens pour autant pas sorti d'affaire... Les problèmes rencontrés peuvent très bien réapparaître dans quelques jours... mais chuuutt... Je vais me porter la poisse...


----------



## bambougroove (10 Février 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Bon courage.


Merci 

Rien de bien gênant, j'ai un MBP de presque 2 ans qui marche très bien et un "vieux" PC bas de gamme de presque 3 ans qui rend bien service quand il le faut 

Bon courage à toi également !!


----------



## Johannès (11 Février 2010)

Aucun scintillement d'écran suite à la seconde mise à jour, mais ils avaient déjà disparus avant, alors que j'en ai eu pendant 2 semaines au début puis ça s'est stabilisé. Moi j'ai bien fait d'attendre avant de renvoyer la bête.

Imac W8947.... Que du bonheur


----------



## cot52 (11 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai un imac 27" i7 !Go de ram, j'ai eu des problème de scintillement avec la première maj et depuis la seconde plus rien, je touche du bois!!!!!

Mais sinon aucun autre pb, je joue pas mal sous windobe 7 et c'est nickel, et je fait pas mal de Mao et c'est la grande classe!!!. Mais c'est vrai que la première fois que j'ai eu le bug j'ai été vraiment très énervé et que le magasin agrée qui me l'a vendu(éphésus Lyon pour les citer) on pas gérer une cacahuète, heureusement pour moi que le seconde maj fonctionne pour l'instant ( 1 semaine).
POur ceux qui ont des problèmes désolé pour vous!! en espérant que tout s'arrange

PS: j'ai un pote ingé son  qui me dit depuis longtemps de ne jamais se jeter sur le dernier produit et d'attendre qu'il fasse ces preuves avant de l'acheter, la prochaine fois je l'écouterai.


----------



## pinkipou (11 Février 2010)

Bonjour, pour info, 3 semaines après avoir reçu mon troisième Imac core i7, je vous informe que je n'ai constaté aucun soucis. Toutes les mises à jour ont été faites sans problème.
Mon Imac a été construit semaine 03.


----------



## Tuffgong (11 Février 2010)

Eh bien depuis MAJ toujours rien, pas de flash, ni écran noir, mais comme le disait Bambougroove : attendons de voir ! Espérons vivement que cela soit un souci logiciel parce que vraiment depuis que je suis devenu Mac je revis vraiment. Affaire à suivre...


----------



## dcl78 (11 Février 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Bonjour, pour info, 3 semaines après avoir reçu mon troisième Imac core i7, je vous informe que je n'ai constaté aucun soucis. Toutes les mises à jour ont été faites sans problème.
> Mon Imac a été construit semaine 03.



     !


----------



## iMac27Laurent (11 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je vous informe que iMac 27" i5 n'a toujours pas posé de problèmes de scintillement depuis la sd mise à jour du patch.... je constate par contre que la place aux remarques glisse vers les problèmes de jaunisse bien plus que les sauts d'écran maintenant.

Apple a semble t'il plus ou moins régler les scintillements pas la jaunisse.... 

Retrouvez-moi sur twitter sur http://bit.ly/csroiQ

Je vais créer une liste sur Twitter sur les pbs iMac. Inscrivez-vous sur la liste et débattons ensemble en qq mots constructifs.


----------



## pistache18 (15 Février 2010)

Je ne sais pas si Apple commence à contenir le problème, mais les insatisfations se font plus rares sur ce fil.

Ces derniers temps, ce sont plutôt des personnes satisfaites (enfin !) qui s'expriment.

En attendant, toujours trois semaines de délai pour un iMac 27 sur l'Apple Store...


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Février 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si Apple commence à contenir le problème, mais les insatisfations se font plus rares sur ce fil.
> 
> Ces derniers temps, ce sont plutôt des personnes satisfaites (enfin !) qui s'expriment.
> 
> En attendant, toujours trois semaines de délai pour un iMac 27 sur l'Apple Store...






Peut être parce que pas mal se sont fait rembourser ? et que du coup ils attendent que le probleme soit completement résolu ?

C'est une meilleure hypothèse...


----------



## tedy57 (15 Février 2010)

oui, il ya aussi des imac plus fiable depuis début 2010, voir sur imacsqueaked, il semble que le problème de sursauts ait été résolu, il reste encore d'autres problèmes mais ceux ci ont l'air moins frequents (corruption DD, uniformité ecran, jaunisse, superdrive...).

Et puis oui il ya aussi des imacs sans problèmes, et même des utilisateurs contents de leur matos (dont moi) :love:

courage à tous ceux qui attendent leur imac, il est génial !


----------



## oligo (15 Février 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Peut être parce que pas mal se sont fait rembourser ? et que du coup ils attendent que le probleme soit completement résolu ?
> 
> C'est une meilleure hypothèse...



Je ne crois pas que ce soit une meilleurs hypothèse!
Je crois que c'est une hypothèse très (trop?) négative... 
Et si Apple avait vraiment réglé le problème?


----------



## pilou74 (16 Février 2010)

hello a tous, Je viens de m'inscrire, puisque je viens d'investir dans in iMac 27 et un MacBook pro 15. 

EFfectivement, je vous confirme que j'ai bien eu le probleme d'ecran sur le 27pouces. Avec des lignes qui scintillent et l'ecran qui s'eteint et se rallume en 1 seconde..... JE l'ai achete il y a 1 semaine..... snif... 


Bref, grace a votre forum, j'ai vu qu'il y avait une mise a jour pour cela. J'ai donc lance le software update, et depuis (je croise les doigts), pas de probleme. 

Je regarde 24heures pour voir si ca revient, et je vous dis. 
a++


----------



## tedy57 (16 Février 2010)

galère, tu connais la semaine de fabrication de ton imac ? peut etre que tu est tombé sur du vieux stock ?

En tout cas tiens nous au courrant sur l'éfficacité du patch.


----------



## iMac27Laurent (16 Février 2010)

Je reviens après plusieurs jours pour vous maintenir mon propos; à savoir toujours pas de scintillement après la seconde mise à jour. Il semble que c'est vraiment résolu... mais bon toujours une petite part de méfiance pour l'avenir.

@+


----------



## pistache18 (16 Février 2010)

Je pense qu'il est encore trop tôt pour dire que c'est résolu.

Regardez ici, les chiffres rapportés en pourcentage , graphique à droite. Certes, ça baisse mais loin d'être "résolu" :

http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php?func=f&id=quality


----------



## tedy57 (16 Février 2010)

oui mais c'est toujours pareil, les chiffres tu leur fait dire ce que tu veux, 4 insatisfaits sur 5, 80%... ce que l'on constate surtout c'est qu'il y a de moins en moins de personnes qui déclarent des problèmes / aux semaines 45 à 52.

De plus c'est le plus souvent ceux qui ont des problèmes qui votent ou qui agissent sur les forum (à juste titre), donc moins d'activité me semble etre un bon signe, plus de sastifaits silencieux ?

à voir...


----------



## pilou74 (16 Février 2010)

je suis tout a fait d'accord avec Tedy57 ! Les chiffres, on leur fait dire ce qu'on veut. 

Apres plusieures heures apres la mise a jour affichage d'apple, toujours pas de souci d'affichage. 
J'adore Apple !!! Vive Apple !!! Ils sont top !

(au fait : comment on fait pour savoir la date de fabrication ?)


----------



## djio101 (16 Février 2010)

Salut à tous. Je suis le fil des problèmes d'iMac 27" sur le forum américain. lien : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2330035&start=135&tstart=0. Il semble manifeste que le nombre d'écrans qui "sursautent" soit en grande diminution depuis le second patch... C'est quand même le second fil de discussion (le premier était tellement important qu'ils l'ont continué sur un autre fil !). Comme sur nos forums, les gens viennent se plaindre lors du problème puis disparaissent une fois qu'il est résolu. Moins de gens qui râlent signifie bien que les soucis s'éloignent, non ?!
Anyway, je vais encore attendre avant d'acquérir mon mien ! (prudence est mère de sûreté !)


----------



## iMac27Laurent (17 Février 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il est encore trop tôt pour dire que c'est résolu.
> 
> Regardez ici, les chiffres rapportés en pourcentage , graphique à droite. Certes, ça baisse mais loin d'être "résolu" :
> 
> http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php?func=f&id=quality




Le terme résolu s'adapte à ceux qui appliquent la mise à jour (comme moi je l'ai fait) certains ne connaissent pas l'existence d'une mise à jour et d'autres continuent à recevoir des iMac avec le problème de scintillement. Les courbes font état des nouveaux utilisateurs livrés... et prennent en compte ceux qui avaient le problème et qui l'ont résolus par la suite avec la mise à jour. Je ne sais si nous pouvons ou nous avons le réflexe de mettre le profil à jour pour rendre plus vrai les stats au jour le jour.


----------



## dcl78 (17 Février 2010)

7 jours passés avec mon 3ème iMac27" i5 (semaine 06) et tout va bien.
Rien à signaler ! et c'est tant mieux !
Mis à part l'écran qui me déçoit un peu (voir mon précédent post à ce sujet), c'est une bien belle machine.
Courage pour tout ceux qui n'ont pas encore résolu leurs problèmes.


----------



## pilou74 (17 Février 2010)

plus de scintillement non plus pour moi depuis le patch ! 
Merci Apple !!! J'adore mon iMac 27 pouces !!!!!!


----------



## jfa-mac (17 Février 2010)

J'en suis donc à mon 2ème imac 27
le 1er avait sursauté et scintillé au bout de 15 jours
échange en profitant pour passer au modèle au dessus  I7  avec 8 giga de Ram et Disque dur de 2 tétra.
Du bonheur pendant 1 mois après 5 semaines d'attente
arrivée fin décembre fabrication semaine 52

l'avant veille donc de la sortie du 2ème patch rebellote apparition de sursaut , d'écran noir etc

Le service d'apple 2ème niveau m'a donc envoyé le patch

et depuis plus de problème 

je croise les doigts


----------



## pistache18 (23 Février 2010)

La production en usine a t elle repris ?

 C'est le calme plat côté "infos" à propos des soucis du nouvel iMac.


----------



## bambougroove (23 Février 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> La production en usine a t elle repris ?
> C'est le calme plat côté "infos" à propos des soucis du nouvel iMac.


A supposer que la production ait été arrêtée ...

C'est plutôt bon signe si la discussion sur les "sursauts" est déserte, mais étant donné la nature du problème (intermittente, après un certain délai) : wait & see

En revanche, ça bouge du côté de la "jaunisse", les fabrications récentes présentant de très légères jaunisses, et même depuis hier au moins 1 écran sans ce problème 
Des rumeurs récentes concernant une nouvelle dalle sont peut-être en train de se confirmer ...


----------



## pinkipou (24 Février 2010)

Bonjour, pour info, 4 semaines après avoir reçu mon troisième Imac core i7, je vous informe que je n'ai constaté aucun soucis. Toutes les mises à jour ont été faites sans problème.
Mon Imac a été construit semaine 03.
Maintenant je pense que c'est bon ! !


----------



## dcl78 (24 Février 2010)

Idem pour moi.
2 semaines passées avec ma 3ème machine et RAS !

Semaine 06.


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2010)

Apple reconnait les problèmes d'écran des iMac 27".


----------



## pistache18 (2 Mars 2010)

Après plusieurs mois d'attente (volontaire) me voilà enfin  mon Imac 27" i5.

Excellentes impressions pour le moment.

Quelqu'un pour me communiquer  l'astuce pour connaître la date de production de sa machine ?

Merci.

PS : Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'évolution des choses.


----------



## dcl78 (2 Mars 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Après plusieurs mois d'attente (volontaire) me voilà enfin  mon Imac 27" i5.
> 
> Excellentes impressions pour le moment.
> 
> ...



Menu Pomme / A propos de ce mac / Clic sur la version (en gris) jusqu'à voir apparaître le numéro de série. Ce sont les deux chiffres après le W80...


----------



## pistache18 (2 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup. Bonne après midi ! ;-)


----------



## pistache18 (2 Mars 2010)

Pour ma part, semaine 6, pas de soucis pour le moment.

A l"ouverture j'ai été surpris de constater que le  Léopard des neiges n'a pas été choisi d'origine comme fond d'écran. C'est l'image de mac OS 10.5 qui s'est affichée.  Sans doute la grande surface blanche de la photo du léopard sur fond blanc permettait de mieux s'apercevoir du problème de jaunisse ? Parano, suis je ? Bref passons...

Premières prises en main pour ma part. Satisfait mais quelques remarques tout de même :

- Je trouve que mon 27 i5 est *nettement  plus bruyant que mon ex 24 C2D 2,66*. Un son dans les frèquences grave assez désagréable. J'ai pris l'iMac dans mes bras, le bruit persiste même s'il est légèrement moindre.
*Une astuce ?*

- J'aimerai aussi pouvoir *agrandir la taille des caractères* pour une meilleure lisibilité. Je connais l'ajour du *A/A*, mais je trouve dommage que l'on ne puisse pas l'*activer une bonne fois pour toutes les fenêtres ouvertes*. Il est nécessaire à chaque fois de cliquer sur cette icône pour chaque page ou onglets ouverts. C'est assez pénible. 
Il existe la loupe avec "ctrl" plus un glissement de doigt vers l'avant avec la souris, mais je ne l'utiliserai pas à cause de la dégradation de la qualité d'affichage. Toujours à propos de la tailles des caractères, *est il possible d'afficher  la barre de la pomme en plus gros*, ainsi que la barre latérale gauche du Finder ? 

Merci infiniment pour votre coup de pouce !


----------



## dcl78 (2 Mars 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Pour ma part, semaine 6, pas de soucis pour le moment.
> 
> A l"ouverture j'ai été surpris de constater que le  Léopard des neiges n'a pas été choisi d'origine comme fond d'écran. C'est l'image de mac OS 10.5 qui s'est affichée.  Sans doute la grande surface blanche de la photo du léopard sur fond blanc permettait de mieux s'apercevoir du problème de jaunisse ? Parano, suis je ? Bref passons...
> 
> ...



Un petit problème de vue Pistache18 ?
LOL
Comme çà, mis à part de changer la résolution de l'écran vers une définition moindre (et donc une dégradation de l'image, puisque nous ne serons plus en pixel à pixel, je vois pas grand chose d'autre...
Par contre, concernant le bruit du Mac, moi aussi j'ai une semaine 6 et RAS côté bruit ; il est même plus silencieux que mon ancien iMac 24" C2D 3,06 !


----------



## pistache18 (2 Mars 2010)

dcl78 a dit:


> Un petit problème de vue Pistache18 ?
> LOL
> Comme çà, mis à part de changer la résolution de l'écran vers une définition moindre (et donc une dégradation de l'image, puisque nous ne serons plus en pixel à pixel, je vois pas grand chose d'autre...
> Par contre, concernant le bruit du Mac, moi aussi j'ai une semaine 6 et RAS côté bruit ; il est même plus silencieux que mon ancien iMac 24" C2D 3,06 !



J'ai l'oreille beaucoup plus fine que la vue ! Dans ce cas précis, l'inverse m'aurait  convenu ! 

Plus sérieusement je n'ai pas une vue si mauvaise, mais je suis surpris que personne ne se plaigne de ce "petit" désagrément de petit caractères ? Je suis à 80 cm de l'écran et ne peux me rapprocher ! :mouais:


----------



## dcl78 (2 Mars 2010)

La finesse du pitch de cet écran 27" est, en ce qui me concerne, plus un avantage qu'un inconvénient mais je comprend que pour d'autres, cela puisse être gênant;
Ceci dit, étant donné la résolution native de cet écran a rapporter à sa surface, on ne pouvait qu'avoir un pitch très fin !


----------



## pistache18 (2 Mars 2010)

Oui, bien sûr, mais je pense qu'il est toujours possible d'améliorer les choses de façon logicielle.

Il est par exemple possible dans "mail" de régler la tailles des caractères dans "préférences" sans déperdition de qualité. 

Je m'aperçois que ce n'est pas le cas dans Safari sauf à utiliser A/A à chaque fois que l'on ouvre une page web !  

Je pense qu'*il existe une astuce qui pour le moment m'échappe*...


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mars 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Je pense qu'*il existe une astuce qui pour le moment m'échappe*...


Bonsoir,

Yes, sans réduire la résolution native de ton écran il existe des astuces diverses selon les nécessités : interface système, finder, navigateur, applications spécifiques ...
Cela nécessite dans certains de ces cas l'installation de logiciels ou plus simplement des réglages dans ton navigateur.

J'ai également besoin de ces fonctionnalités de "grossissement" sans aller dans des paramétrages pour personnes malvoyantes.
Je n'ai pas le temps de développer maintenant ce que j'utilise, mais je te dis ça dès que possible


----------



## pistache18 (3 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Yes, sans réduire la résolution native de ton écran il existe des astuces diverses selon les nécessités : interface système, finder, navigateur, applications spécifiques ...
> Cela nécessite dans certains de ces cas l'installation de logiciels ou plus simplement des réglages dans ton navigateur.
> ...



Oui, vu l'heure de ta réponse, je comprend. 

Merci pour ton aide à venir , c'est très sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> J'ai pris l'iMac dans mes bras.



Comme c'est touchant :rateau:


----------



## vaiko666 (3 Mars 2010)

Plus personne n'a de sursaut depuis la MAJ2 on dirait ???


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mars 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> J'aimerai aussi pouvoir *agrandir la taille des caractères* pour une meilleure lisibilité.


*Pour le système / Finder :*
Utiliser le logiciel *TinkerTool* (*) qui permet de paramétrer des fonctionnalités cachées du système (présentes nativement).
TinkerTool > onglet "Polices" et modifier les valeurs par défaut.

*Pour les navigateurs :*
J'utilise surtout Opera (mon préféré, de plus il offre plus de possibilité de réglages pour les polices que les autres) et Firefox, mais le principe est le même pour Safari.

*Safari* > Préférences > Avancées > cocher "Accès universel" et modifier la valeur par défaut.
Ou ponctuellement : Présentation > Agrandir

*Firefox* > Préférences > Contenu > Polices et couleurs : cliquer sur le bouton "Avancé..." et modifier les valeurs par défaut.
Ou (il garde en mémoire le choix) : Affichage > Zoom

*Opera* > Préférences > Avancé > Polices 
Ou (il garde en mémoire le choix) : Présentation > Zoom

*Pour les applications :* voir au cas par cas.


(*) Voir cet article récent de MacG : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/144551/tinkertool-se-penche-sur-snow-leopard


----------



## pistache18 (3 Mars 2010)

Merci Bambougroove ! Je vais regarder ça ce soir, et te tiens au courant.


----------



## pistache18 (7 Mars 2010)

J'ai "réussi" à faire saturer le processeur, en lisant en même temps deux vidéos sur Youtube. Assez facilement donc... 

FlashPlayer à 110 % dans le Moniteur d'activité.

J'ai déjà lu ce problème ici, mais je ne sais pas comment il a été résolu, s'il l'a été.

Un coup de pouce ou une info 

Merci


----------



## codemfr (7 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Serait-il possible que TOUS les mécontents de ce fil se manifestent si leurs problèmes sont bel et bien résolus? plus de 800 postes, pour en arriver à une rarification du sujet, c'est dommage...

OK, si les problèmes sont résolus, inutile de s'acharner, je suis d'accord. Mais pourquoi ne pas vraiment revenir le dire comme l'ont fait certains si tout va mieux?

Pour ma part, je suis toujours dans l'incertitude concernant cet achat, alors ça serait cool d'avoir qq avis rassurants de plus!

Merci d'avance à tous,

Bonne fin de w-end et bon courage pour la reprise à ceux qui rentrent de vacances.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Johannès (8 Mars 2010)

Plus de problèmes pour moi depuis la maj N°2


----------



## pistache18 (8 Mars 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> J'ai "réussi" à faire saturer le processeur, en lisant en même temps deux vidéos sur Youtube. Assez facilement donc...
> 
> FlashPlayer à 110 % dans le Moniteur d'activité.
> 
> ...




Personne n'a une idée ou une info à ce sujet ? Merci.


----------



## dendritique (8 Mars 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Personne n'a une idée ou une info à ce sujet ? Merci.



Quel est le rapport avec le sujet du fil? :mouais: Si tu posais la question à l'endroit approprié, tu aurais peut-être plus de chances d'avoir des réponses...


----------



## pistache18 (8 Mars 2010)

dendritique a dit:


> Quel est le rapport avec le sujet du fil? :mouais: Si tu posais la question à l'endroit approprié, tu aurais peut-être plus de chances d'avoir des réponses...



Oui bien sûr, mais je suis sûr d'avoir lu ici des commentaires à ce sujet.


----------



## bambougroove (8 Mars 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, mais je suis sûr d'avoir lu ici des commentaires à ce sujet.


> Moteur de recherche


----------



## dcl78 (8 Mars 2010)

Un mois en compagnie de mon iMac 27" i5 et : TOUT VA BIEN !
Pourvu que çà dure et bon courage pour les autres.


----------



## pinkipou (8 Mars 2010)

Pareil pour moi, Imac core i7 reçu le 21 janvier construit semaine 03, et toujours aucun problème !


----------



## pistache18 (8 Mars 2010)

Pas même une légère jaunisse les gars ?


----------



## codemfr (9 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Merci beaucoup de vos remarques très rapides sur le suivi depuis les mises à jours de vos imacs, ou achats récents. C'est encourageant et réconfortant pour mon prochain achat.

Je pense attendre encore quelques semaines, et puis passer le pas (voir attendre juin si révision B)

Bonne journée,
Nicolas


----------



## spycker (12 Mars 2010)

i5 semaine 05 reçu il ya environ un mois et demi je croie, et pas un problème, tout est nikel!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

Il n'est jamais trop tard pour que les problèmes surviennent :hein:


----------



## spycker (13 Mars 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Il n'est jamais trop tard pour que les problèmes surviennent :hein:



il y en a ont dirait qu'il attende avec impatience d'avoir des problèmes....


----------



## Ltbomb (16 Mars 2010)

Après échange de mon premier i7, pas de pb avec le nouveau semaine 7 sauf avec le superdrive qui raye les CD... Est-ce possible que ce soit moi qui les insère mal ? (j'ai lu ça qqpart...)


----------



## pistache18 (16 Mars 2010)

Ltbomb a dit:


> Après échange de mon premier i7, pas de pb avec le nouveau semaine 7 sauf avec le superdrive qui raye les CD... Est-ce possible que ce soit moi qui les insère mal ? (j'ai lu ça qqpart...)



Il m'est arrivé d'en rayer un en le sortant, les tranches "alu" étant très fines. Mais c'est de ma faute, je l'ai tiré trop tôt vers moi, avant qu'il ne soit totalement sorti.

Si les rayures sont circulaires, alors, il faut incriminer le superdrive. Une intervention SAV résolvera le problème.


----------



## Sylvain_ain (22 Août 2010)

Et voilà, ce qui devait arriver arriva. Après 6 mois de pur bonheur avec mon iMac 27", l'écran donne des signes de faiblesse depuis une semaine.

La luminosité varie d'elle même dans les minutes qui suivent une sortie de veille et, à l'instant, tout l'écran strié de bandes horizontales plus claires. Ca ne grésille pas encore quand je diminue la luminosité mais j'ai comme dans l'idée que ça va venir.

Au prix de l'engin et pour un premier achat chez Apple, ça fait mal, très mal. Donc, pour en rajouter une couche, je viens de payer 179 euros pour un Apple Care qui, sitôt enregistré sera utilisé pour faire réparer l'engin. J'ai mal


----------



## djio101 (22 Août 2010)

La qualité Apple dans toute sa splendeur ???!

APPLE CARE !!! APPLE CARE !!! APPLE CARE !!! APPLE CARE !!! APPLE CARE !!! APPLE CARE !!!

Et n'oublie pas que Jobs a dit que les acquéreurs pouvaient voir leur machine changée jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit sans défaut (ou presque...).


----------



## BillyPaul (22 Août 2010)

ouais, il me semble qu'après 2 interventions de l'Apple Care, si la machine présente encore des problèmes, elle est changée. 
t'inquiète pas, tu ne resteras pas avec une machine défaillante


----------



## lawappe (23 Août 2010)

BillyPaul a dit:


> ouais, il me semble qu'après 2 interventions de l'Apple Care, si la machine présente encore des problèmes, elle est changée.
> t'inquiète pas, tu ne resteras pas avec une machine défaillante



C'est après 3 interventions techniques sur la même pièce ou pour tenter de résoudre le même problème, qu'Apple propose un échange de machine.

J'y suis passé trois fois sur des iMac (3 générations différentes) ! Et à chaque fois pour un problème d'écran. J'ai une pile de feuillets roses du SAV chez moi... c'est tout de même hallucinant pour des machines relativement chères et dont on espère une certaine qualité. Au final, Apple Care devenant indispensable, le prix global s'en trouve encore plus élevé...  ça fait réfléchir...


----------



## -mac- (25 Août 2010)

imac 27" i5 (8mois) toujours pas de problème.


----------

